# Rätsel



## Hinack (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte gerne mal einen thread zum rätseln starten, also schreibt die antwort (am besten als spoilertext) oder schreibt welche von euch hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fang mal an : (Habs nur auf englisch gefunden)
I turn polar bears white
And I will make you cry
I make guys have to pee
And girls comb their hair
I make celebrities look stupid
And normal people look like celebrities
I turn pancakes brown
And make your champagne bubble
If you squeeze me, I'll pop
If you look at me, you'll pop
Can you guess this riddle?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Ich fang mal an : (Habs nur auf englisch gefunden)
> I turn polar bears white
> And I will make you cry
> I make guys have to pee
> ...



Ich übersetzt das mal mit meinem Schulenglisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mache Polarbären weiß
und ich bringe Dich zum weinen.
Ich bringe Männer dazu, pinkeln zu müssen
und Frauen dazu, ihre Haare zu kämmen.
Ich lasse Stars dumm aussehen
und normale Leute wie Stars.
Ich mache Pfannkuchen braun
und bringe Euren Champanger zum blubbern.
Wenn Du mich drückst, "poppe" ich.
Wenn Du mich anguckst, "poppst" Du.

Kannst Du dieses Rätsel lösen?

EDIT: Vorerst würde ich sagen, es handelt sich um 



Spoiler



H²O / Wasser


.


----------



## Klunker (9. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich übersetzt das mal mit meinem Schulenglisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dieses Rätsel beinhaltet nur eine Frage und die sit die Frage ob man es lösen kann, daher wäre die antwort für mcih:nein
vllt aber auch der Druck. Wer weiß.


----------



## dalai (9. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich mache Polarbären weiß
> und ich bringe Dich zum weinen.
> Ich bringe Männer dazu, pinkeln zu müssen
> und Frauen dazu, ihre Haare zu kämmen.
> ...



Beim Champa*gn*er ist es Kohlensäure/H[sub]2[/sub]CO[sub]3[/sub], das macht aber Eisbären nicht weiss.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



Acid?


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

I turn polar bears white -  Ich werde weiss wie ein Polarbär...

Nicht ich mache Polarbären weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Antwort ist Wasser.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Oktober 2008)

Macht Wasser Pfannkuchen braun? Ich muss gestehen ich kenn ich da rein chemisch nicht aus, aber der Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir nicht ^^


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Nun ja.. das ist der Punkt, der mich etwas verunsichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber kochendes Wasser ist doch warm oder? Und mit Wärme bekommt man Pfannenkuchen auch braun...

hrhr

Wasser und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Oktober 2008)

antwort auf ein rätsel: 13


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> antwort auf ein rätsel: 13




löööl du Spinner xD

so was Ähnliches ging mir aber auch durch den Kopf als ich den Thread anfangs sah *gg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



Entweder "Nein" , da es die einzig gestellte Frage ist, ob man es lösen kann...
oder die Zeit.


----------



## chopi (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit 



Spoiler



"nein"


 wurdest du es allerdings beantworten,was somit wieder falsch ware^^
Die richtige antwort musste dann 



Spoiler



"ja"


 sein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, wenn ich es so beantworte 



Spoiler



also mit nein


 habe ich nur gesagt, dass ich es nicht kann, also konnte ich die frage beantworten, nicht aber das rätsel lösen.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Zeit ist eigentlich gar nicht übel...

Aber drück mal die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie poppt Zeit denn?

Fragen über Fragen...


Würd mich mal interessieren ob der TE die Antwort überhaupt kennt


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

1.Es ist am Morgen vierfüßig, am Mittag zweifüßig, am Abend dreifüßig. Von allen Geschöpfen wechselt es allein in der Zahl seiner Füße; aber eben, wenn es die meisten Füße bewegt, sind Kraft und Schnelligkeit bei ihm am geringsten.


Was ist das?


2.Wer es macht, der will es nicht. Wer es kauft, der braucht es nicht. Wer es braucht, der weis es nicht. Wer es trägt behält es nicht.

Was ist das?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> 1.Es ist am Morgen vierfüßig, am Mittag zweifüßig, am Abend dreifüßig. Von allen Geschöpfen wechselt es allein in der Zahl seiner Füße; aber eben, wenn es die meisten Füße bewegt, sind Kraft und Schnelligkeit bei ihm am geringsten.
> 
> 
> Was ist das?
> ...



1. Der Mensch
2. Nichts


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

hmmm

also das erste erinnert mich düster an ein Rätsel.

der Mensch?

Morgens: kleines Baby krabbelt (auf allen vieren)
Mittags: der ausgewachsene Mensch (2 Beine)
Abends: der Greis (2 Beine und Stock als Gehhilfe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmts ?

Beim 2ten muss ich noch nachdenken..



--edit--

verdammt verdammt verdammt.. argh zu langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 1. Der Mensch
> 2. Nichts



1. ist korrekt, den das ist das Rätsel der Sphinx.


Zum 2. kann ich sagen, das es falsch ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> 1.Es ist am Morgen vierfüßig, am Mittag zweifüßig, am Abend dreifüßig. Von allen Geschöpfen wechselt es allein in der Zahl seiner Füße; aber eben, wenn es die meisten Füße bewegt, sind Kraft und Schnelligkeit bei ihm am geringsten.





Spoiler



Der Mensch. Baby > Krabbeln / Erwachsener > Gehen / Alter Sack + Gehhilfe !



Edit: Blub ... zu spät <.<


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> also das erste erinnert mich düster an ein Rätsel.
> 
> ...



Dein Antowort sieht ergoogelt aus.......................^^


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Dein Antowort sieht ergoogelt aus.......................^^



na hör mal...
Das würd ja den Spass nehmen.


zu 2tens  Geschenk oder schenken vielleicht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn es nicht 'Nichts' ist, dann ist es der Sarg...
Sarg und Nichts sehen sich immer so ähnlich, da hab ich spontan geantwortet xD


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

verdammt Sarg würde halt echt passen...


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> na hör mal...
> Das würd ja den Spass nehmen.
> 
> 
> zu 2tens  Geschenk oder schenken vielleicht?




Nein!



Noch etwa tolles, wo ich selber mehrere Wochen vorgesessen habe.


Gehörst du zu den 2% der intelligentesten Personen auf der Welt?
Es gibt keinen Trick bei diesem Rätsel, nur pure Logik.

Also: viel Glück und gebe nicht auf !!!

Es gibt fünf Häuser mit je einer anderen Farbe. In jedem Haus wohnt eine Person einer anderen Nationalität. Jeder Hausbewohner bevorzugt ein bestimmtes Getränk, raucht eine bestimmte Zigarettenmarke und hält ein bestimmtes Haustier.
Keine der fünf Personen trinkt das gleiche Getränk, raucht die gleichen Zigaretten oder hält das gleiche Haustier wie einer seiner Nachbarn.

Frage: Wem gehört der Fisch?
Die Hinweise:
Der Brite lebt im roten Haus.
Der Schweder hält einen Hund.
Der Däne trinkt gerne Tee.
Das grüne Haus steht links vom weißen Haus.
Der Besitzer des grünen Hauses trinkt Kaffee.
Die Person, die Pall Mall raucht, hält einen Vogel.
Der Mann, der im mittleren Haus wohnt, trinkt Milch.
Der Besitzer des gelben Hauses raucht Dunhill.
Der Norweger wohnt im ersten Haus.
Der Marlboro-Raucher wohnt neben dem, der eine Katze hält.
Der Mann, der ein Pferd hält, wohnt neben dem, der Dunhill raucht.
Der Winfield-Raucher trinkt gerne Bier.
Der Norweger wohnt neben dem blauen Haus.
Der Deutsche raucht Rothmanns.
Der Marlboro-Raucher hat einen Nachbarn, der Wasser trinkt.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht 'Nichts' ist, dann ist es der Sarg...
> Sarg und Nichts sehen sich immer so ähnlich, da hab ich spontan geantwortet xD




Sarg ist korrekt Herr Lehrer.(oder Referendar?)


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Sarg ist korrekt Herr Lehrer.(oder Referendar?)



Noch nicht ganz *gg* Erst im dritten Semester *hust*
Hab "damals" in den Freistunden in der Schule mit einigen Kumpels stundenlang Rätsel gelöst ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> I turn polar bears white -  Ich werde weiss wie ein Polarbär...
> 
> Nicht ich mache Polarbären weiss
> 
> ...


Wo hast du denn Englischunterricht gehabt? In Russland?

I = Ich
turn = drehen / verwandeln / wenden
polar bears = Polarbären / Eisbären
white = weiss

Das was du meinst ist "I turn polar bear's white" -> Das Apostroph ist das Zauberzeichen.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

ui das neue Rätsel ist aber krass, da muss ich mir ne Skizze machen xD




--edit--

ups, da haste wohl Recht Spectru

Hatte nur irgendwie ne Andere Redewendung im Kopf.. ka
Aber danke für die Aufklärung.
Jetzt passt leider meine Theorie nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> ui das neue Rätsel ist aber krass, da muss ich mir ne Skizze machen xD




Bitte die Antwort als PM zu mir!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn Englischunterricht gehabt? In Russland?
> 
> I = Ich
> turn = drehen / verwandeln / wenden
> ...



Und wegen nem ' unterstellst Du mir, in Russland Englischunterricht gehabt zu haben? Frechheit...


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Und wegen nem ' unterstellst Du mir, in Russland Englischunterricht gehabt zu haben? Frechheit...




Bin gerade am überlegen, wer gemeint ist!^^


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen, wer gemeint ist!^^




*gg*


Ich war zu Recht gemeint.. hast das schon richtig übersetzt Tonk... *pfeift unschuldig vor sich hin*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> *gg*
> 
> 
> Ich war zu Recht gemeint.. hast das schon richtig übersetzt Tonk... *pfeift unschuldig vor sich hin*



Hä?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *verwirrt*


----------



## shadow24 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte gerne mal einen thread zum rätseln starten, also schreibt die antwort (am besten als spoilertext) oder schreibt welche von euch hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Rätsel wurde Studenten und Kindergartenkinder vorgelegt.die Kindergartenkinder haben es zu über 80% gelöst,während die Studenten zu über 90 % versagten...die Lösung ist tatsächlich No,oder in deutsch nein...die Antwort bezieht sich nur auf die letzte Zeile.die Frage ob du das Rätsel lösen kannst.und richtig ist halt nein,ich/man kann es nicht lösen...
die Kinder antwortetetn ziemlich schnell mit nein,während sich die Studenten ewig die Köpfe darüber zerbrachen...
ich halte solche Rätsel allerdings auch für Schrott und zeitverschwendung,da es mit einem eigentlichen Rätsel so gut wie gar nix zu tun hat...


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jetzt frag mal nicht so verwirrt nach..
Ich würde das gerne unter den Tisch kehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






--edit--

echt jetzt Shadow? Skandaaaaal!
Was n blödes Rätsel. Ist ja voll der Murks, vote for Rätselerstellerlizenzentzug für TE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Das Rätsel wurde Studenten und Kindergartenkinder vorgelegt.die Kindergartenkinder haben es zu über 80% gelöst,während die Studenten zu über 90 % versagten...die Lösung ist tatsächlich No,oder in deutsch nein...die Antwort bezieht sich nur auf die letzte Zeile.die Frage ob du das Rätsel lösen kannst.und richtig ist halt nein,ich/man kann es nicht lösen...
> die Kinder antwortetetn ziemlich schnell mit nein,während sich die Studenten ewig die Köpfe darüber zerbrachen...
> ich halte solche Rätsel allerdings auch für Schrott und zeitverschwendung,da es mit einem eigentlichen Rätsel so gut wie gar nix zu tun hat...



Aaaah. Also sagen die Kinder nein, weil sie denken, sie können es nicht und Studenten bzw. Erwachsene versuchen es erstmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte gerne mal einen thread zum rätseln starten, also schreibt die antwort (am besten als spoilertext) oder schreibt welche von euch hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Licht!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Licht!^^


guck mal auf shadows antwort... <.<


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Falls das mit dem "Nein" stimmt (Skandal!)... Grünes Brillchen hat gleich mit "nein" geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich stelle jetzt mal keine Verbindung zwischen Brille und den Kindern her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zwinkert grüneBrille belustigt zu*


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> guck mal auf shadows antwort... <.<



Ich sehe es. Wenn man es nich lösen kann denkt man sich eben etwas aus. Erwachsene haben halt eine größere Fantasie. Wasser, Licht Zeit und auch Druck können passen.
Das erinnet mich an das Rätsel mit dem E-Werk, Wasser-Werkt und Windkraft-Werk und einem Haus. Man soll es so verbinden, das die Stromlinien sich nicht überschneiden. Dort ist die Anwort auch, das es keine Lösung gibt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Erwachsene haben halt eine größere Fantasie.


LOL O_o


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> LOL O_o




Hey ich werde immer Kind, meiner Mutter und meines Vaters bleiben..........................^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Falls das mit dem "Nein" stimmt (Skandal!)... Grünes Brillchen hat gleich mit "nein" geantwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also wenn du darauf anspielen willst, Ich gehe noch in den Kindergarten... 
Dann bitte erwähne auch die Vorzüge.
Wir haben hier gute Gesellschaft, bubu-pause und schöne Betreuerinnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Also wenn du darauf anspielen willst, Ich gehe noch in den Kindergarten...
> Dann bitte erwähne auch die Vorzüge.
> Wir haben hier gute Gesellschaft, bubu-pause und schöne Betreuerinnen
> 
> ...




Ich hab auch "Nein" gesagt, ich hab auch "Nein" gesagt xD


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Der Norweger wohnt im ersten Haus.


Von links oder von rechts?


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Von links oder von rechts?




Natürlich von links.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Qonix es jetzt gleich löst fang ich an zu schreien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Wenn Qonix es jetzt gleich löst fang ich an zu schreien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sag nix aber ich bin fertig^^


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Ich sag nix aber ich bin fertig^^




und auch richtig!


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

habe 2 rätsel auf eines kenne ich aber nur die antwort x.x (das erste^^)
also: Es ist größer als gott, böser als der teufel, die reichen brauchen es, die armen haben es und wenn du zu viel davon isst stirbst du.

2.kommt aus nem mythos oder ner sage ka): irgendwer will durch eine tür vor der 2 wachen stehen. die wachen sind stumm und können nur mit den händen auf sich oder die andere deuten. eine der wachen spricht IMMER die wahrheit und die andere lügt IMMER. welche frage muss man stellen um zu erkennen welche welche ist?


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

*megagrummel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich bin in der Ecke da vorne... heulen


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

P.S.: endlich ein genialer tread :-)
edit: tippfehler XD


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> habe 2 rätsel auf eines kenne ich aber nur die antwort x.x (das erste^^)
> also: Es ist größer als gott, böser als der teufel, die reichen brauchen es, die armen haben es und wenn du zu viel davon isst stirbst du.
> 
> 2.kommt aus nem mythos oder ner sage ka): irgendwer will durch eine tür vor der 2 wachen stehen. die wachen sind stumm und können nur mit den händen auf sich oder die andere deuten. eine der wachen spricht IMMER die wahrheit und die andere lügt IMMER. welche frage muss man stellen um zu erkennen welche welche ist?




zu. 2


Lügst du?

Einfach mal den einen, der lügt fragen, dann weiß man es ja!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> habe 2 rätsel auf eines kenne ich aber nur die antwort x.x (das erste^^)
> also: Es ist größer als gott, böser als der teufel, die reichen brauchen es, die armen haben es und wenn du zu viel davon isst stirbst du.



Diesmal ist es "Nichts"^^


----------



## Marvîn (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> habe 2 rätsel auf eines kenne ich aber nur die antwort x.x (das erste^^)
> also: Es ist größer als gott, böser als der teufel, die reichen brauchen es, die armen haben es und wenn du zu viel davon isst stirbst du.
> 
> 2.kommt aus nem mythos oder ner sage ka): irgendwer will durch eine tür vor der 2 wachen stehen. die wachen sind stumm und können nur mit den händen auf sich oder die andere deuten. eine der wachen spricht IMMER die wahrheit und die andere lügt IMMER. welche frage muss man stellen um zu erkennen welche welche ist?




Beim 1. kp,

Beim 2. würde ich sagen: Darf ich durch?
Der Lügner sagt Ja, der andere sagt die Wahrheit, die dann Nein wäre.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

die können aber nicht reden, und wenn du sie fragst wer von euch lügt zeig ja jeder auf den anderen XD das rätsel zermürbt mir seit jahren den kopf und auf die idee es zu googeln kan ich während ich das da tippe XD


----------



## Marvîn (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> die können aber nicht reden, und wenn du sie fragst wer von euch lügt zeig ja jeder auf den anderen XD das rätsel zermürbt mir seit jahren den kopf und auf die idee es zu googeln kan ich während ich das da tippe XD



Ach ja mist das hab ich vergessen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> die können aber nicht reden,


du sagtest aber, einer SPRICHT immer die wahrheit o0


aber das ist korinthenkackerei^^


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

hm habe auf google sowas gefunden mit 2 türen (ist auch logischer und dass sie doch reden können) ist aber irgendeine geschichte mit nem terroristen in guantanamo bay x.x hoffe einer der das mitsamt lösung kennt berichtigt mich


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> hm habe auf google sowas gefunden mit 2 türen (ist auch logischer und dass sie doch reden können) ist aber irgendeine geschichte mit nem terroristen in guantanamo bay x.x hoffe einer der das mitsamt lösung kennt berichtigt mich




Wenn sie nicht sprechen könne, dann können sie weder die Wahrheit noch die Unwahrheit sprechen!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein Rätsel aus einem anderen Forum;

In welche Richtung fährt der "Bus" (Googeln zählt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (9. Oktober 2008)

Hm 

"Zeigt auf mich wenn ihr beide immer die Wahrheit sagt!"

Jetzt müsste ja der eine nicht auf dich zeigen weil er die Wahrheit sagt,
der andere lügt und zeigt trotzdem auf dich.

Wär das ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Rätsel aus einem anderen Forum;
> 
> In welche Richtung fährt der "Bus" (Googeln zählt nicht
> 
> ...




Da es wieder ne bekackte Frage ist, denke er fährt auf mich zu..........................^^


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

habe die lösung gefunden, weiß aber dummerwiese nicht, wie ich den hintergrund zu schwarzer schrift auch schwarz mache, daher nur weiterlesen, wenn ihr die lösung wollt:
*aus internet kopierte lösung einfüg*:
_Frage:"Was würde der andere Wärter sagen, wenn ich ihn nach dem Weg aus dem Gefängnis fragen würde?"

Wenn du die Frage dem Wächter stellst der immer die Wahrheit sagt, passiert folgendes:
Wir halten fest:

1) Der andere Wärter ist der, der lügt.
2) Der lügende Wächter würde dir die falsche Tür zeigen.
3) Geh aus genau der anderen Tür als die, die dir genannt wird.

Wenn du dem Lügner die Frage stellst:

1) Der andere Wächter ist der, der die Wahrheit sagt.
2) Der würde dir den richtigen Weg zeigen.
3) Also sagt dir der Lügnerwächter den falschen Weg.
4) Geh auch dieses mal aus der anderen Tür.

Man sieht: Egal wen du fragst, du bekommst immer die falsche Antwort und somit ist die Tür die richtige, die dir NICHT genannt wird, wenn du diese Frage stellst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

> Da es wieder ne bekackte Frage ist, denke er fährt auf mich zu..........................^^



Naja nicht so wirklich die richtige Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Wenn Qonix es jetzt gleich löst fang ich an zu schreien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habs schnell gemacht. Voll einfach.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Rätsel aus einem anderen Forum;
> 
> In welche Richtung fährt der "Bus" (Googeln zählt nicht
> 
> ...


mh.


Spoiler



der fährt nach links, weil bei nem bus ist die einstiegstür immer rechts.
und da man die tür nicht sieht ist sie auf der anderen seite.
und wenn der bus nicht den rückwärtsgang drin hat fährt er nach links


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Ach verdammt Claude, ich zermarter mir das Hirn und jetzt können se beide reden und zwei Türen sind auch noch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (9. Oktober 2008)

Und was passiert wenn es ein Türloser Gang ist an dessen Ende die Tür mit den Wachen ist?^^


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

ist der bus so ne art gedankenexperiment wie die schrödinger katze? also die kopenhagener auslegung davon? sprich dass er 50% nach links fährt UND gleichzeitig zu 50 % nach rechts?
und wieso antworte ich mit fragen auf eine frage? XD


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ach meno, Grüne Brille du hast bestimmt gegoogelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ach meno, Grüne Brille du hast bestimmt gegoogelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, ich hab mich über dieses rätsel schonma geärgert,  als es mir zum ersten mal vorgesetzt wurde bei dieser lösung ich mich derbe geärgert habe, daher ist es mir im gedächtniss geblieben.
und da ich es schon kannte wars in spoilern.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



Der Bus fährt nach links!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

aber mal ne andere frage:

wenn jemand sagt: ich bin ein notorischer lügner!
glaubt ihr ihm?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Jo die Lösung ist schon richtig Urengroll, aber ohne Erklärung gibts keinen Keks für dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Hast ja ne 50% Chance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Marvîn (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber mal ne andere frage:
> 
> wenn jemand sagt: ich bin ein notorischer lügner!
> glaubt ihr ihm?



schöner Paradoxon^^

Würde sagen ich glaube ihm ein bisschen.
Wenn er die Wahrheit sagt geht es nicht weil es sich wiederspricht.
Wenn er komplett lügt dürfte er dass nicht sagen sondern müsste sagen, dass er immer die Wahrheit sagt.
Wenn er aber ABUNDZU MAL lügt würde das gehen, denn es ist ja eine Lüge, das er IMMER lügt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> schöner Paradoxon^^
> 
> Würde sagen ich glaube ihm ein bisschen.
> Wenn er die Wahrheit sagt geht es nicht weil es sich wiederspricht.
> ...


wenn er ab und zu mal lügen würde wäre aber die aussage wieder eine lüge, was ja doch darin gekoppelt wäre, dass diese aussage einer seiner 100% igen lügen ist o_O.
denn wenn es gelogen ist, dass er immer lügt, würde er die wahrheit sagen, was ja aber wieder eine lüge wäre O_o


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber mal ne andere frage:
> 
> wenn jemand sagt: ich bin ein notorischer lügner!
> glaubt ihr ihm?


Nein, weil der notorische Lügner sagen würde er würde immer die Wahrheit sagen.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


das ist auch wieder so eine Kindergartenfrage.wahrscheinlich würden der grösste Teil der busfahrenden Kinder sofort sagen das der Bus nach links fährt,weil sie sich einfach dran erinnern das die Tür zum einsteigen beim Bus rechts ist und der Bus nur geradeaus fährt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nein, weil der notorische Lügner sagen würde er würde immer die Wahrheit sagen.


wenn du ihm nicht glaubst, dann lügt er aber.
und das wäre ja wieder korrekt.
was aber wieder falsch wäre... wtf?^^


----------



## Marvîn (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn er ab und zu mal lügen würde wäre aber die aussage wieder eine lüge, was ja doch darin gekoppelt wäre, dass diese aussage einer seiner 100% igen lügen ist o_O.
> denn wenn es gelogen ist, dass er immer lügt, würde er die wahrheit sagen, was ja aber wieder eine lüge wäre O_o



Ich würde sagen dass er in dem Sinne lügt, dass er "Immer" sagt.
Also ich seh so gesehen da kein Prob drin^^


----------



## Marvîn (9. Oktober 2008)

Hm war da grad n Forumlag oder so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

doublepost :O


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Guybrush Threepwood du hast nun auch endlich meine antwort xD
Wehe du bist jetzt off... ich will wissen obs stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Jo die Lösung ist schon richtig Urengroll, aber ohne Erklärung gibts keinen Keks für dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist ja jetzt witzlos, weil Grüne Brille, das bei sich ja schon stehen hat!


So die Lösungen vo einsteinquiz sind:

1.Marvin
2.Grüne Brille
3.Quonix
5.Karzaak


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Das ist ja jetzt witzlos, weil Grüne Brille, das bei sich ja schon stehen hat!


giev uren da keks :O
und mir nen Kuchen.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Mach ma jemand noch n Rätsel...

Auf auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







grrrrr Guybrush 

5ter oder was... grummel

Frechheit!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Oktober 2008)

Wir springen in eine Szene:

Das fenster steht weit offen.
In der mitte des Raumes liegen romeo und Julia tot am Boden
um sie herum Wasser und scherben aus Glas.


was ist geschehen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

also.
es gibt 10 eimer
in jedem eimer sind 10 kügelchen.
jedes kügelchen wiegt 100g
in einem eimer wiegen die kügelchen jedoch 110g
nun darf man genau EINMAL wiegen.
Wie bekommt man jetzt heraus, in welchem der eimer die kügelchen schwerer sind?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Oktober 2008)

hey ich war erster lösch das^^


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Genau zwei der Personen lügen - welche?

A: Wenn C lügt und wenn B die Wahrheit sagt, dann ist die Aussage von D falsch.

B: D sagt dann und nur dann die Wahrheit, wenn entweder C oder A lügt.

C: Wenn A oder D lügen, dann ist B nicht wahrheitsliebend.

D: Entweder lügt A oder B.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Noch ein kleines, einfaches Rätsel. Dieses mal etwas einfacher. ( Googeln auch hier nicht erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Es gibt einen Bus mit 7 Kindern.
Jedes Kind hat 7 Rucksäcke.
In jedem Rucksack sind 7 große Katzen.
Jede große Katze hat 7 kleine Katzen.
Jede Katze hat 4 Beine.

FRAGE:Wieviele Beine befinden sich im Bus? 

Anmerkung/Tipp: Der Bus fährt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

so, reihenfolge:
kamui´s rätsel
brille´s rätsel,
uren´s rätsel.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Wir springen in eine Szene:
> 
> Das fenster steht weit offen.
> In der mitte des Raumes liegen romeo und Julia tot am Boden
> ...


Romeo und Julia sind Fische und das Wasser stammt aus dem kaputten Aquarium.tja und ohne Wasser kein Fisch=tot...


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Finden Sie die Buchstaben, mit denen das erste Wort endet udn das zweite WOr beginnt!

a) BAN _ _ BUM

b) OPI _ _ BRA

c) KE _ _ _ MA

d) GUL _ _ _ NOCH

e) BL _ _ LA

f) HAF _ _ G

h) S _ _ _ _ ISMA

i) ESS _ _ _ IAN

j) WAF _ _ _ SEN

k) EHR _ _ _ _  T

l) KAP _ _ _ BST

m) DO _ _ _ _ RAL

n) SEK _ _ _ ERO

o) PFAR _ _ _ SIG

p) BE _ _ WA


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Oktober 2008)

wieso postet jeder sinnlos rätsel wenns sschon eins ggibt?
und @shadow2 du kanntest das rätsel


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wieso postet jeder sinnlos rätsel wenns sschon eins ggibt?
> und @shadow2 du kanntest das rätsel


so, dein rätsel ist gelöst.
jetzt ist meins dran


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wieso postet jeder sinnlos rätsel wenns sschon eins ggibt?
> und @shadow2 du kanntest das rätsel



Deines ist gelöst!


----------



## shadow24 (9. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wieso postet jeder sinnlos rätsel wenns sschon eins ggibt?
> und @shadow2 du kanntest das rätsel


ich kenn davon ALLE Rätsel


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Bin jetzt ertsmal wech......................^^


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Bye Guybrush, danke für das Rätsel xD




Brille, darf man aus den Eimern was rausnehmen oder umfüllen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Bye Guybrush, danke für das Rätsel xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du darfst nichts umfüllen.
rausnehmen darfst dus nur, um es auf die waage zu tun.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

hmpf 


voll schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und ich darf insgesamt nur einmal wiegen ja?


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

@ rätsel von shaga (hoffe diese kurzform sei mir gestattet):
212 beine und wenn der busfahrer nur eines hat 211. sicher logisch korrekt aber trotzdem total falsch XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

du darfst genau EINMAL wiegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Finden Sie die Buchstaben, mit denen das erste Wort endet udn das zweite WOr beginnt!
> 
> a) BAN _ _ BUM
> 
> ...


auf die schnelle fallen mir die paar Sachen ein,die passen: b) um einsetzten=Opium und Umbra
o) rei einsetzten= Pfarrei und Reisig bei d)den?= Gulden und dennoch? f)en einsetzen=Hafen und eng j)fel einsetzten=Waffel und Felsen


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

wie fies ist das denn bitte xD

gib ma n Tipp *gg*


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> also.
> es gibt 10 eimer
> in jedem eimer sind 10 kügelchen.
> jedes kügelchen wiegt 100g
> ...




Ich wiege überhaupt nicht sondern stelle hinter die Eimer eine große Lampe und beobachte den Schatten...
die Eimer mit 100g Kügelchen dürften die selbe Schattengebung haben und nur der eine Eimer mit dem 110g Kügelchen hat einen, wenn auch minimal, größeren Schatten, da die Masse größer ist (wenn man vereinfacht davon ausgeht, das alle aus dem selben Material gemacht worden sind).


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich wiege überhaupt nicht sondern stelle hinter die Eimer eine große Lampe und beobachte den Schatten...
> die Eimer mit 100g Kügelchen dürften die selbe Schattengebung haben und nur der eine Eimer mit dem 110g Kügelchen hat einen, wenn auch minimal, größeren Schatten, da die Masse größer ist (wenn man vereinfacht davon ausgeht, das alle aus dem selben Material gemacht worden sind).


du hast nur  leider keine lampe, und musst das rätsel mit der waage lösen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du hast nur  leider keine lampe, und musst das rätsel mit der waage lösen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immerhin war ich kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> wie fies ist das denn bitte xD
> 
> gib ma n Tipp *gg*





Spoiler



Du darfst nur einmal wiegen. d.h. aber nicht, dass du nur den inhalt von einem eimer wiegen darfst.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Immerhin war ich kreativ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da hast du auch wieder recht *keks reich*


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Wollt schon sagen..

Frech!


*nimmt Selor die Lampe weg*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde einen Eimer auf die Waage stellen, dann den 2ten auf den ersten Eimer usw. 
Es sollte ja in gleichmässigen Schritten schwerer werden, wenn nicht---> 110 Gramm Kügelchen gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist aber wohl kaum die richtige Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Also ich würde einen Eimer auf die Waage stellen, dann den 2ten auf den ersten Eimer usw.
> Es sollte ja in gleichmässigen Schritten schwerer werden, wenn nicht---> 110 Gramm Kügelchen gefunden
> 
> 
> ...


aber du kannst ja nicht sehen, ob es schwerer wird, da du, um dies zu wissen 2 gewichte bräuchtest, d.h. du müsstest 2 mal wiegen


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

wiegen in dem besonderen eimer alle kügelchen zusammen die 110g oder je kügelchen 110g. wenn sie alle zusammen 110g wiegen würden bräuchte ich nur reinsehen und würde es an der größe erkennen
edit: grammatikfehler^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> wiegen in dem besonderen eimer alle kügelchen zusammen die 110g oder je kügelchen 110g. wenn sie alle zusammen 110g wiegen würden bräuchte ich nur reinsehen und würde es an der größe erkennen
> edit: grammatikfehler^^


nein, in dem besonderen eimer wiegen die kügelchen jeweils 110g
und an dem aussehen sind die kügelchen nicht zu unterscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

gottseidang ist der tread in der früh losgegangen und ich hoffe wir lösen das eimer rätsel, bevor ich shclafen gehe, weil sonst zuck ich aus XD


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

> aber du kannst ja nicht sehen, ob es schwerer wird, da du, um dies zu wissen 2 gewichte bräuchtest, d.h. du müsstest 2 mal wiegen



Dachte auch eher an so eine Waage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

nun, wenn du jedoch nacheinander drauflegst verändert sich das gewicht, um die differenz dazwischen zu sehen, also öfters als 1 mal wiegen...


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

um es zu vereinfachne Grüne Brille: um welche art von waage handelt es sich`? eine digitalwaage oder so eine wippwaage wo man auf beiden seiten was drauftut bis sie im loot ist?


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

ich überleg gerade, was es mir bringen würde aus mehreren Eimern Kügelchen zu nehmen und dann zu wiegen...

Einen Rückschluss auf den Eimer wo die schwereren Kügelchen drinn waren bekomm ich dadurch ja nicht wirklich *grübel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> um es zu vereinfachne Grüne Brille: um welche art von waage handelt es sich`? eine digitalwaage oder so eine wippwaage wo man auf beiden seiten was drauftut bis sie im loot ist?


die art der waage ist doch egal o_0
du darfst genau 1 mal wiegen, d.h. du darfst genau einmal das gewicht herausfinden, indem du wiegst.
so, aber wenn du eine waagen art haben willst: nimm ne digitale waage o0


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein, in dem besonderen eimer wiegen die kügelchen jeweils 110g
> und an dem aussehen sind die kügelchen nicht zu unterscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, mußte erstmal ein bisser nachdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Ich nehme aus dem ersten Eimer 1 Kugel, aus dem 2. 2, aus dem 3. Eimer 3 Kugeln usw.
Die lege ich dann alle zusammen auf die Waage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe ich nachher 1010g auf der Waage, war's der erste Eimer mit den schwereren Kugeln, bei 1020g der zweite Eimer usw.


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Genau zwei der Personen lügen - welche?
> 
> A: Wenn C lügt und wenn B die Wahrheit sagt, dann ist die Aussage von D falsch.
> 
> ...






Spoiler



C und A lügen


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich die Kügelchen mit nem Edding makieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

dalmus hats  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(aber rechne nochmal nach *g*)


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dalmus hats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Japp, ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen, daß die Rechnung so nicht ganz stimmt, aber auf die letzten 2 Stellen kommts ja an. *g*


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

verdammt xD

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und hab Dalmus spoiler gelesen *g*


Echt gutes Rätsel.

*bejubelt Dalmus*




Wie es mich ärgert, dass ich nicht drauf gekommen bin *grrr*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Damit meines nicht vergessen wird.

Es gibt einen Bus mit 7 Kindern.
Jedes Kind hat 7 Rucksäcke.
In jedem Rucksack sind 7 große Katzen.
Jede große Katze hat 7 kleine Katzen.
Jede Katze hat 4 Beine.

FRAGE:Wieviele Beine befinden sich im Bus?

Anmerkung/Tipp: Der Bus fährt! 

Nach dem Rätsel von Grüne Brille wohl ziemlich einfach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

AH denkfehler^^
ach kacke^^


----------



## chopi (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> also.
> es gibt 10 eimer
> in jedem eimer sind 10 kügelchen.
> jedes kügelchen wiegt 100g
> ...



Das Rätsel wurde in abgeänderter Form schonmal von Den LoD´ern auf ihrer Seite gepostet,ich saß 2,5h dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt die Antwort nochmal zu posten wäre schwachsinn,Dalmus war leider schneller :/


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe was anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

9620 beine?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Nein, aber schon etwas näher!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das Rätsel wurde in abgeänderter Form schonmal von Den LoD´ern auf ihrer Seite gepostet,ich saß 2,5h dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was ist LoD? o0


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt einen Bus mit 7 Kindern.                14 Beine
Jedes Kind hat 7 Rucksäcke.    49 Rucksäcke
In jedem Rucksack sind 7 große Katzen.  49x7 ---- 343 x4 ---1342
Jede große Katze hat 7 kleine Katzen.343 x 7 --- 2401  x4 9604
Jede Katze hat 4 Beine.


Müssten 10960 Beine sein xD


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Damit meines nicht vergessen wird.
> 
> Es gibt einen Bus mit 7 Kindern.
> Jedes Kind hat 7 Rucksäcke.
> ...





Spoiler



16
Wenn man den Busfahrer mitzählt, keinem ein Bein fehlt und die Kinder so aufmerksam waren die Rucksäcke mit den Katzen zuhause zu lassen.


----------



## chopi (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was ist LoD? o0


Lords of Darknes,eine der bekannteren Warhammergilden auf dieser Plattform? Der Leder ist Mod im Forum *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Lords of Darknes,eine der bekannteren Warhammergilden auf dieser Plattform? Der Leder ist Mod im Forum *g*


tjoa.... solls geben


@ dalmus. wieso sollten sie ihre rucksäcke zuhause lassen? o0


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Also die Katzen sind natürlich dabei! Die kleinen Kinder konnten doch ihre armen Tierchen nicht zu Hause lassen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

10'992


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

und in den rucksäcken sind die katzen nicht arm XD


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich überleg gerade nur was das mit dem fahrenden Bus für ein Tip sein soll xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> und in den rucksäcken sind die katzen nicht arm XD


ne, da sind sie schön durch.


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

qonix jo auf die zahl bin ich auch gekommen


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Ich überleg gerade nur was das mit dem fahrenden Bus für ein Tip sein soll xD


wenn er fährt muss es einen fahrer geben, der hat natürlich nochma 2 beine


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ dalmus. wieso sollten sie ihre rucksäcke zuhause lassen? o0


Hast Du schonmal gesehen, daß ein Kind 7 Rucksäcke mit in einen Bus schleppt, in dem dann je 56 Katzen drin sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem stand ja nicht da, daß sie die Rucksäcke mitgenommen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Qonix hat gewonnen!

7 Kinder =14 Beine
7x7x7=343 große Katzen x 4 = 1372 Beine
343x7 = 2401 kleine Katzen x 4 = 9604 Beine
plus 2 Busfahrerbeine = 10992 Beine


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hast Du schonmal gesehen, daß ein Kind 7 Rucksäcke mit in einen Bus schleppt, in dem dann je 56 Katzen drin sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja, in china.
bring our own meal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

dann mach ich bei mir mal +2
Übrigens voll die Frechheit, dass der Fahrer nicht erwähnt wird...
Es gibt auch Kinder, und bestimmt auch Katzen die fahren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja,das war jetzt mehr ne Matheaufgabe als ein rätsel...Wir warten auf das nächste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Übrigens voll die Frechheit, dass der Fahrer nicht erwähnt wird...



Das der Bus fährt war doch anhaltspunkt genug oder? ^^


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Qonix hat gewonnen!


Hehe, bei Matheaufgaben hatt noch nie jemand eine Chacne gegen mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

busfahrer -> 2 beine
7 kinder haben 14 beine
 7x7 rucksäcke sind 49
49 rucksäcke mal 7 große katzen sind 343 katzen und das sind 1372 beine
auf jede der 343 katzen kommen 7 kleine -> 2401 kleine katzen x4 beine = 9604 beine
Summe = 10992, aber das wurde ja schon n paar mal gesagt *verzweifel*
edit: in der zeit, wo ich das schrieb wurde dieses ergebnis berichtigt^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja das mit dem Fahrer sollte ja eigentlich das Rätsel sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb auch der Tipp, dass der Bus fährt.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Hier der Gegenbeweis


die Katze ist gefahren



somit hab ich gewonnen xD


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

Vor langer Zeit lebte ein König, der stets alle Gefangenen hinrichten ließ. Um deren Schuld zu beweisen, hatte er eine kleine Schatulle mit einem weißen Elfenbein-Kügelchen und einem schwarzen Ebenholz-Kügelchen. Jeder Gefangene durfte eines der beiden Kügelchen aus der Schatulle ziehen. Zog er die schwarze Kugel, so galt er als schuldig und wurde hingerichtet. Zog er die weiße Kugel, so kam er frei. Merkwürdigerweise gelang es aber nie jemandem, die weiße Kugel zu ziehen und im ganzen Land sagte man bald: Unser König, der Fiesling, hat zwei schwarze Kügelchen in seinem Kästchen. Doch niemand traute sich das laut zu sagen und so zogen weiterhin alle Gefangenen das schwarze Kügelchen und wurden hingerichtet, bis eines Tages ein Gefangener die rettende Idee hatte.

Wie konnte er sein Leben retten, wenn keine Möglichkeit besteht die Kügelchen zu färben oder zu vertauschen? Er konnte auch nicht beide ziehen, und hätte er gar keines gezogen, wäre er ebenfalls hingerichtet worden.

fand ich im internet, habe die lösung noch nicht angeschaut^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Hätte noch ein Rätsel bei dem ich aber die Lösung selbst nicht kenne x)


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Edith: Nicht gut gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

weißes elfenbein und shcwarzes EBENHOLZ :-)
habe lösung gesehen ist echt fies^^


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Die andere Kugel ist ja uas Ebenholz...

Wenn zwei Verurteilte gleichzeitig vor den König treten und jeder eine Schatulle nimmt...
Lässt der König das durchgehen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

so, ist es ein FAKT, dass nun beide eigentlich schwarz sind, und das weiße nur ein gerücht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> Vor langer Zeit lebte ein König, der stets alle Gefangenen hinrichten ließ. Um deren Schuld zu beweisen, hatte er eine kleine Schatulle mit einem weißen Elfenbein-Kügelchen und einem schwarzen Ebenholz-Kügelchen. Jeder Gefangene durfte eines der beiden Kügelchen aus der Schatulle ziehen. Zog er die schwarze Kugel, so galt er als schuldig und wurde hingerichtet. Zog er die weiße Kugel, so kam er frei. Merkwürdigerweise gelang es aber nie jemandem, die weiße Kugel zu ziehen und im ganzen Land sagte man bald: Unser König, der Fiesling, hat zwei schwarze Kügelchen in seinem Kästchen. Doch niemand traute sich das laut zu sagen und so zogen weiterhin alle Gefangenen das schwarze Kügelchen und wurden hingerichtet, bis eines Tages ein Gefangener die rettende Idee hatte.
> 
> Wie konnte er sein Leben retten, wenn keine Möglichkeit besteht die Kügelchen zu färben oder zu vertauschen? Er konnte auch nicht beide ziehen, und hätte er gar keines gezogen, wäre er ebenfalls hingerichtet worden.
> 
> fand ich im internet, habe die lösung noch nicht angeschaut^^



Er muss es erfühlen... Ebenholz fühlt sich anders an als Elfenbein bzw. Elfenbein ist schwerer als Ebenholz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal es geht ums Gewicht.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Darf man Wasser zu Hilfe nehmen?
Ebenholz schwimmt ja...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Hab ja geschrieben, dass ich nicht gut gelesen habe

Ich denke man merkt den Unterschied von Hand.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

Lösung des Rätsels um die 2 Kügelchen:


Spoiler



Er griff rasend schnell in die schatulle und nahm ein kügelchen raus und vershcluckte es. da der fiese könig ja 2 schwarze reingab blieb eine schwarze drinnen. somit musste der könig, wenn er sich nicht veraten wollte zugeben, dass er die weiße geschluckt hätte. und nein man wartet nicht, bis er am klo war oder shcneidet den bauch auf, weil sonst ebenfalls der könig enttarnt worden wäre. fiese lösung, aber geniales rätsel^^


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

sry shaga während ich meines schrieb in der fixantwort wird ja nicht aktualisiert und dadurch konnte ich dein edit nicht sehen sry^^


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

lol


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

wasn rotz o_O
aber da muss man erstma drauf kommen^^


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> Lösung des Rätsels um die 2 Kügelchen:


Gemein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

lööööööl


Er greift blitzschnell rein *gg*

und schluckt das Dingens zezeze


Was ein abstruses Rätsel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

achja, btw, wenn ich der könig wäre hätte ich ihn trotzdem hingerichtet, schließlich hätte er mir ja mein kügelchen "gestohlen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Also hier das Rätsel von dem ich die Lösung selbst nicht kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1000 Piraten haben einen Schatz gefunden von 1mio Dukaten, der soll nun aufgeteilt werden unter den Piraten. Dazu haben sie sich folgendes Spiel ausgedacht:

Alle stellen sich in einer Reihe auf - hintereinander fest nummeriert und der erste steht auf der Planke und darf einen Vorschlag für eine Verteilung des Geldes machen. Falls der Vorschlag angenommen wird, d.h. eine absolute Mehrheit (>50%) entsteht, wobei er selbst mit abstimmen darf, dann ist der Vorschlag angenommen, falls nicht wird er von der Planke geschmissen und der nächste darf einen neuen Vorschlag machen u.s.w.

Dabei gelten in geg. Reihenfolge der Wichtigkeit, Prioritäten für die Entscheidungen:

Jeder Pirat will
1. Überleben
2. So viel Geld wie Mögl.
3. So viel Spaß wie mgl, d.h. falls es keinen Unterschied in 1 und 2 macht möglichst viele Piraten sterben sehen



Meine Persönliche Lösung wäre ja, dass das Schiff kippen würde, wenn alle Piraten auf einer Seite stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätt da noch was kleines - insbesondere für Qonix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paul ist 24 Jahre alt.
Damit ist er genau doppelt so alt,
wie Peter war,
als Paul so alt war,
wie Peter jetzt ist!

Wie alt ist Peter denn nun?

Tante Edith sagt ich wäre beim Abschicken zu langsam und grübelt erstmal über Shagas Rätsel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> achja, btw, wenn ich der könig wäre hätte ich ihn trotzdem hingerichtet, schließlich hätte er mir ja mein kügelchen "gestohlen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aber echt *fg*


teures Erbstück runtergeschluckt xD

erste Tür links, jeder nur ein Kreuz


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich hätt da noch was kleines - insbesondere für Qonix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Spoiler



12
Wenn Paul doppelt so alt ist wie Peter gilt: 24:2=12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

also, der letzte pirat überlebt in jedem fall.
der vorletzte überlebt nur, wenn er die 1mio komplett nummer 1000 überlässt.


----------



## chopi (9. Oktober 2008)

Mist,der Thread geht echt zu schnell vorran,wenn man da was sieht,das man lösen könnte,ist es schon gelöst und der Thread 2 Seiten weiter >.<


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

Hm, bin gerade verwirrt...
Was genau wird beim Piratenrätsel gesucht?
Die Anzahl der Piraten die draufgehen werden (*g*), oder eine Lösung, bei der der erste Pirat überlebt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich hätt da noch was kleines - insbesondere für Qonix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auch 24 Jahre?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage zu meinem Rätsel wäre: Welchen Vorschlag macht der Pirat auf der Planke?


----------



## chopi (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Dabei gelten in geg. Reihenfolge der Wichtigkeit, Prioritäten für die Entscheidungen:





Spoiler



Da der Kapitän vorne steht,nimmt er alles und hebt die regel wieder auf *g*



//edit - verlesen,hab gedacht,die piraten stehn in reihenfolge der wichtigkeit xD


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, nein, das wäre zu leicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Qonix schrieb:


> Auch 24 Jahre?


Auch nicht, nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Die Frage zu meinem Rätsel wäre: Welchen Vorschlag macht der Pirat auf der Planke?


Hmpf... *weitergrübel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Die Frage zu meinem Rätsle wäre: Welchen Vorschlag macht der Pirat auf der Planke?


wenn er überleben will: gibt er dem  rest alles.
wenn er spaß daran hat, über die planke zu gehen (masochist bis um bitteren ende) sagt er, er will das ganze gold.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Die Frage zu meinem Rätsle wäre: Welchen Vorschlag macht der Pirat auf der Planke?



Alle die das Geld wollen, springen ins Wasser und schwimmen zur nächsten Insel, der erste der dort ankommt und einen Kuss der Eingeborenen Prinzessin erhascht, erhält das ganze Geld! (Er bleibt natürlich auf dem Schiff, während alle anderen gesprungen sind und heimst sich das Geld ein und tuckert genüßlich davon ^^)


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Also bei den ersten ist ja klar, dass sie sagen können was sie wollen, da sie eh sterben werden ----> Siehe 3. Punkt.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Haben diejenigen die schon auf der Planke standen und nicht springen mussten, weil sie nichts wollten (sonst hätte der Rest sie wohl geopfert) nach der Plankenexkursion noch ein Stimmrecht?


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal es entscheidet sich unter den letzten 3. Der erst sagt er bekomme die Hälfte und einer der beiden hinter ihm (egal welcher) bekomme die Andere. Da der andere weiss das er nachher kein absolutes Mehr mehr erreichen kann stimmer auch für Ja wie der der zu vorderst steht und der Antrag wurde mit 2:1 angenommen.

edit: Er muss die adnere Hälfte dem gleich hinter ihm gegeb, weil wenn er es dem Letzten gibt der auch für nein Stimmt und er über die Planke muss und der zweit letzte kann kein absolute Mehr mehr erreichen und geht somit auch über die Planke und der letzte bekommt alles. Somit stimmer der hinter ihm auhcv für Ja und sie überstimme den Letzten , der leer ausgeht, mit 2:1

so jetzt hab ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

Die andere Lösung:

Peter ist 18 Jahre alt.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

> Ich denke mal es entscheidet sich unter den letzten 3. Der erst sagt er bekomme die Hälfte und einer der beiden hinter ihm (egal welcher) bekomme die Andere. Da der andere weiss das er nachher kein absolutes Mehr mehr erreichen kann stimmer auch für Ja wie der der zu vorderst steht und der Antrag wurde mit 2:1 angenommen.



Jo die Antwort klingt plausibel, aber wie erwähnt kenne ich die Lösung selbst nicht.

Hier noch ein paar Antworten aus dem ursprünglichen Forum:

So ganz eindeutig ist das nicht zu lösen, weil nichts über die Risikobereitschaft der Piraten ausgesagt wird. Meine Überlegungen: Wenn man mit Rückwärtsinduktion an die Sache herangeht, hat man folgendes:

Wenn nur noch P1000 lebt, schlägt er 1Mio Dukaten für sich vor und überlebt.
Wenn nur noch P1000 und P999 leben, kann P999 machen, was er will, er wird sterben. P1000 wird in jedem Fall ablehnen, selbst wenn P999 ihm alle Dukaten anbietetet, weil ihm der "Spaß" wichtig ist.
P998s Vorschlag wäre: Alles für sich, die anderen nichts. P999 wird zustimmen, um zu überleben. Das heißt, wenn es bis hierher kommt, wird dieser Vorschlag angenommen werden.
P997s Vorschlag: 999998 für sich, 0 für P998, 1 jeweils für P999 und P1000. Er muss den beiden letzteren mind. einen Dukaten anbieten, weil sie im Fall, dass sie leer ausgehen, dagegen stimmen würden. Sie bekämen bei Ablehnung auch nichts, aber hätten wenigstens ihren Spaß, wenn P997 über die Planke geht. Dieser Vorschlag würde also angenommen werden.

Jetzt gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.
P996 könnte einen der beiden Vorschläge machen:
A: 999997 für sich, 0 für P997, 1 für P998, 2 für P999 und 0 für P1000
B: 999997 für sich, 0 für P997, 1 für P998, 0 für P999 und 2 für P1000.
Jeder der beiden Vorschläge würde angenommen werden. Denn jeder Pirat hat im Hinterkopf, dass sonst der Vorschlag von P997 angenommen würde, bei dem P998 und P999 im Fall A bzw. P998 und P1000 im Fall B schlechter abschneiden würden.

Und jetzt kommt die Sache mit der Risikobereitschaft ins Spiel, so dass es nicht einfach so aufzulösen ist:

Wenn alle wüssten, dass P996 sich für A entscheidet, wäre der Vorschlag von P995:
A: 999996, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1.
Im Fall, dass alle wüssten, dass P996 sich für B entscheidet:
B: 999996, 0, 1, 2, 1, 0.
Nun weiß das aber keiner (außer P996 selbst). Schlägt P995 nun A vor, könnte P1000 ablehnen, wenn er risikobereit ist und hofft, dass P996 B wählt. Ist er nicht risikobereit, nimmt er an.
Analog dann bei Variante B mit P999.

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Piraten nicht risikobereit sind, kann man das Spielchen so weitertreiben, kriegt immer mehr Fallunterscheidungen und kommt am Ende darauf, dass P1 wohl 999499 Dukaten für sich fordern wird und den Rest nach einer von vielen Möglichkeiten den anderen anbieten wird, wobei 499 Piraten gänzlich leer ausgehen, einer 2 Dukaten bekommt und der Rest jeweils einen.

Wenn man dagegen davon ausgeht, dass die Piraten risikobereit sind, müsste P995 einen anderen Vorschlag unterbreiten, um sein Leben zu retten. Da wäre sinnvoll:
999994, 0, 1, 2, 3, 0 oder 999994, 0, 1, 2, 0, 3. Beide Vorschläge würden angenommen werden.

P994s Vorschlag wäre dann wieder eindeutig (Risikobereitschaft vorausgesetzt) und würde angenommen werden:
999994, 0, 1, 2, 3, 0, 0.

Ebenso P993: 999995, 0, 1, 2, 0, 0, 1, 1.

Bei P992 gibt's wieder eine Fallunterscheidung:
A: 999995, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 1, 0, 0.
B: 999995, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 1, 2, 0.
C: 999995, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 1, 0, 2.
Jeder der Vorschläge würde angenommen werden.

P991s Vorschlag dürfte unter Risikobereitschaft wieder eindeutig sein:
999992, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 2, 2, 0, 0.

P990:
A: 999994, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0, 1, 1.
B: 999994, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 2, 0, 0, 1, 1.

P989:
A: 999992, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 1, 0, 0.
B: 999992, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 1, 2, 0.
C: 999992, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 1, 0, 2.
D: 999992, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 1, 2, 0.
E: 999992, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 1, 0, 2.
F: 999992, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 1, 2, 2.

P988:
A: 999991, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 2, 0, 0, 0.
B: 999991, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 0, 2, 0, 0.
C: 999991, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 2, 2, 0, 0.
D: 999991, 0, 1, 0, 0, 1, 2, 0, 1, 2, 2, 0, 0. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


der letzte kann ja schonmal gegen jeden Vorschlag stimmen, denn wenn es immer abgelehnt wird, bleibt nur er übrig und bekommt alles Wink

beim vorletzten sieht die Sache anders aus, da er über Bord geht wenn der letzte seinem vorschlag nicht zustimmt, (und er stimmt sicher nich zu) sollte er rechtzeitig "ja" sagen, bevor er über Bord geht.

Der drittletzte weiß ja, dass der nach ihm zustimmen muss, und der letzte eh dagegen stimmt, also kann er einen soweit unfairen Vorschlag bringen, dass er selbst alles Geld bekommt, er selbst stimmt zu, der vorletzte muss zustimmen, da er sonst nicht überlebt, der letzte stimmt dagegen, dh es wird angenommen, also hat der drittletzte spieler schonmal eine "gewinnstrategie"
er sollte immer dagegen stimmen, damit es soweit kommt.

Der viertletzte, analog zum vorletzten, muss eigentlich jedem vorschlag zustimmen, da falls es soweit kommt sein vorschlag abgelehnt wird und er über Bord geht.

Der fünftletzte, analog zum drittletzten, stimmt wieder immer dagegen, da er die selbe "Siegstrategie" hat.

Dies lässt sich induktiv fortführen, der zweite Pirat ist dabei der mit der Siegstrategie, der erste hat die "Arschkarte" gezogen.

Laut meiner Theorie müsste der erste Pirat, irgendeinen Vorschlag machen, der abgelehnt wird, er geht über Bord, der zweite Pirat macht den Vorschlag dass er selbst alles Geld bekommt, der Vorschlag wird angenommen.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Es werden die ersten 489 sterben, die anderen 511 überleben.
Begründung wieder durch Rückwärtsinduktion:

Lebt nur noch P1000, stimmt er L (="Leben") und nimmt seinen Vorschlag an.
Leben noch P999 und P1000, wird P1000 T (="Tod") stimmen, um seinen Spaß zu haben. D.h., P999 wird sterben, P1000 leben.
Deswegen wird P999 bei nur noch 3 Piraten L stimmen (also P998 unterstützen), um sein Leben zu retten. Bei 3 Piraten überleben also alle.
P997 hat die anderen 3 gegen sich, die ihr Leben sicher wissen und sich den Spaß nicht nehmen lassen werden, P997 über die Planke gehen zu sehen. Der Vorschlag würde also abgelehnt, P997 müsste an dieser Stelle sterben.
Aus diesem Grund würde er P996 unterstützen. Aber erfolglos wegen 2:3.
P996 und P997 würden P995 unterstützen, es steht aber immer noch 3:3.
Erst P994 wäre gerettet, denn er hat P995, P996 und P997 auf seiner Seite, die damit ihr Leben retten könnten.
P993 hat nun 7 Gegner...

Verfolgt man das weiter, fällt auf, dass immer bei einer Zweierpotenz-1 alle übriggebliebenen gerettet sind.
Damit haben wir also 2^9-1=511, die leben werden, die 489 davor werden zum Vergnügen der anderen sterben müssen.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Die andere Lösung:
> 
> Peter ist 18 Jahre alt.


Richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es entscheidet sich unter den letzten 3. Der erst sagt er bekomme die Hälfte und einer der beiden hinter ihm (egal welcher) bekomme die Andere. Da der andere weiss das er nachher kein absolutes Mehr mehr erreichen kann stimmer auch für Ja wie der der zu vorderst steht und der Antrag wurde mit 2:1 angenommen.
> 
> edit: Er muss die adnere Hälfte dem gleich hinter ihm gegeb, weil wenn er es dem Letzten gibt der auch für nein Stimmt und er über die Planke muss und der zweit letzte kann kein absolute Mehr mehr erreichen und geht somit auch über die Planke und der letzte bekommt alles. Somit stimmer der hinter ihm auhcv für Ja und sie überstimme den Letzten , der leer ausgeht, mit 2:1
> 
> ...


siehe edit


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

ok, das war jetzt zuviel Input für mich, ich mach ma Pause...

Lasst mir noch was nicht so mathemathisches übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an unser Rätselmeister ( Qonix ) hat die richtige Lösung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Qonix:  Da hesch äs feins Guezli nur für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Oktober 2008)

Dankä viel mol.

Mmmmh   es Guzeli

am liebschte han i dButtersterne vo de Migros


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Nächstes Rätsel:

Als der Vater in die Küche kommt, sind darin gerade seine 3 Töchter lautstark am Streiten, wer denn klammheimlich das letzte Stück Nusstorte gegessen hat.

Adele zeigt auf ihre Schwester Anni und sagt: "Du warst das!"
Darauf macht Anni ein unschuldiges Gesicht und meint: "Aber nein, ich bin es nicht gewesen!"
Hilda zuckt nur die Schultern "Also ich war's ja ganz bestimmt nicht!"
Der Vater verlässt lächelnd die Küche, er hat gesehen wer es war und weiss deshalb, dass nur eine die Wahrheit gesagt hat.

Wer hat das Stück Kuchen gegessen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Der Vater war es *gg*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ne der war es nicht *gg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Nächstes Rätsel:
> 
> Als der Vater in die Küche kommt, sind darin gerade seine 3 Töchter lautstark am Streiten, wer denn klammheimlich das letzte Stück Nusstorte gegessen hat.
> 
> ...


hilda hat es gegessen.
adele lügt, da es anni nicht wahr, anni sagt die wahrheit, sie hat es nicht gegessen


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Jo stimmt! Hier die offizielle Lösung: 

Angenommen, Adele hätte den Kuchen gegessen:
Dann wäre Adeles Aussage falsch, Annis und Hildas Aussage richtig.

Angenommen, Anni hätte den Kuchen gegessen:
Dann wäre Annis Aussage falsch, die von Adele und Hilda hingegen richtig.

Der Vater weiss, dass nur eine die Wahrheit gesagt hat.

Hilda hat also den Kuchen gegessen. Sie selbst und Adele lügen, Anni sagt als einzige die Wahrheit.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Hätte noch ein Rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

dann her damit


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ist zwar ziemlich bekannt aber mal schauen, ob ihr es lösen könnt.

Drei Kannibalen und drei Missionare stehen vor einem Urwaldfluss und wollen ihn überqueren. Sie haben nur ein Boot, das höchstens zwei Personen trägt. Mit dem Boot umgehen und es rudern können zwar alle drei Missionare, aber nur ein Kannibale.
An und für sich wären die Kannibalen freundliche Gesellen doch wenn sich am Ufer, sei es nur für einen Augenblick, mehr Kannibalen als Missionare befinden, so übermannt die Kannibalen ihre Lust und die Missionare würden blitzschnell aufgefressen.

Wie kommen alle sechs ans gegenüberliegende Ufer?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ist zwar ziemlich bekannt aber mal schauen, ob ihr es lösen könnt.
> 
> Drei Kannibalen und drei Missionare stehen vor einem Urwaldfluss und wollen ihn überqueren. Sie haben nur ein Boot, das höchstens zwei Personen trägt. Mit dem Boot umgehen und es rudern können zwar alle drei Missionare, aber nur ein Kannibale.
> An und für sich wären die Kannibalen freundliche Gesellen doch wenn sich am Ufer, sei es nur für einen Augenblick, mehr Kannibalen als Missionare befinden, so übermannt die Kannibalen ihre Lust und die Missionare würden blitzschnell aufgefressen.
> ...


ein missionar+ 1 kannibale, 
2 missionare
am ende die 2 kannibalen, von denen einer rudern kann?


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

ach da gibts so ein spiel mit den men in black und 2 alien, habe die lösung in meiner psychologiemappe aus der schule, bin aber zu faul zum nachschauen XD wir haben ne stunde gebraucht x.x


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Aber wenn beide dort bleiben, wie kommt das Boot dann wieder zurück?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Aber wenn beide dort bleiben, wie kommt das Boot dann wieder zurück?


argh ich überles sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Wäre sonst ja auch ein bisschen sehr einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

2 kannibalen, von denen einer rudern kann rüber,
1 bleibt da, der rudern kann geht zurück, 
kannibale nimm missionar mit
am ufer sind nun 1 missionar und 1 kannibale.
der kannibale fährt zurück, holt noch nen missionar
2 missionare und 1 kannibale am ufer.
kannibale setzt zurück, holt nen anderen kannibalen, setzt den am ufer ab
2:2
kannibale holt den letzten missionar.
beide steigen am ufer aus, 3:3


oder hab ich wieder was übersehen ?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ne ich glaube das ist die richtige Lösung, obwohl ich nun selbst nicht mehr ganz folgen kann 

Lösung: 
Zuerst fährt ein Missionar mit einem Kannibalen ans andere Ufer (Ufer 
(Seite A: 2x Missionar; 2x Kannibale; B: 1x Kannibale, 1x Missionar).

Dann fährt der Missionar ans Ufer A zurück
(A: 3x Missionar, 2x Kannibale; B: 1x Kannibale).

Nun steigt ein Kannibal zum Missionar und beide rudern ans Ufer B
(A: 2x Missionar, 1x Kannibale; B: 1x Missionar, 2x Kannibale).

Der Kannibale steigt aus und der Missionar rudert ans Ufer A zurück
(A:3x Missionar, 1x Kannibale; B: 2x Kannibale).

Der Kannibal steigt zum Missionar und beide rudern ans Ufer B
(A: 2x Missionar; B: 1x Missionar, 3x Kannibale).

Der Missionar steigt aus, ein Kannibal steigt ein, und sie rudern ans Ufer A
(A: 2x Missionar, 2x Kannibale; B: 1x Missionar, 1x Kannibale).

Beide Missionare steigen ein, rudern ans Ufer B.
(A: 2x Kannibale; B: 3x Missionar, 1x Kannibale).

Ein Missionar rudert ans Ufer A zurück
(A: 2x Kannibale, 1x Missionar; B: 2x Missionar, 1x Kannibale).

Ein Kannibale steigt zum Missionar und sie rudern ans Ufer B
(A: 1x Kannibale; B: 3x Missionar, 2x Kannibale).

Der Missionar rudert wieder ans Ufer A zurück
(A: 1x Kannibale, 1x Missionar; B: 2x Missionar, 2x Kannibale).

Der letzte Kannibale steigt zum Missionar und sie rudern ans Ufer B
(B: 3x Missionar, 3x Kannibale).


Hmmm aber deine Lösung sieht ein bisschen anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja vielleicht gitbs ja mehrere Lösungen... kA


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ist zwar ziemlich bekannt aber mal schauen, ob ihr es lösen könnt.
> 
> Drei Kannibalen und drei Missionare stehen vor einem Urwaldfluss und wollen ihn überqueren. Sie haben nur ein Boot, das höchstens zwei Personen trägt. Mit dem Boot umgehen und es rudern können zwar alle drei Missionare, aber nur ein Kannibale.
> An und für sich wären die Kannibalen freundliche Gesellen doch wenn sich am Ufer, sei es nur für einen Augenblick, mehr Kannibalen als Missionare befinden, so übermannt die Kannibalen ihre Lust und die Missionare würden blitzschnell aufgefressen.
> ...


Missionar und Kannibale fahren rüber
Missionar fährt zurück.
2 Kannibalen fahren rüber.
Einer kommt zurück.
2 Missionare fahren rüber,
1 Missionar und 1 Kannibale fahren zurück.
2 Missionare fahren hinüber.
1 Kannibale kommt zurück und holt einen der anderen Kannibalen ab.
Und das dann nochmal.

Verdammt, ich glaube der Kannibale der das Schiff steuern kann ist zwischendrin am falschen Ufer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

so, lösung war  da, nun neues rätsel :>


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Nun steigt ein Kannibal zum Missionar und beide rudern ans Ufer B
> (A: 2x Missionar, 1x Kannibale; *B: 1x Missionar, 2x Kannibale*).


Mjam, Mjam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mjam, Mjam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab ich mir auch zuerst gedacht, allerdings könnte man sagen, der eine kannibale ist aufm boot, also nicht am ufer


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mist und ich dachte auf vorgegebene Lösungen kann man zählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch zuerst gedacht, allerdings könnte man sagen, der eine kannibale ist aufm boot, also nicht am ufer


Nee nee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Deiner Lösung siehts ja ähnlich aus:



Grüne schrieb:


> 2 kannibalen, von denen einer rudern kann rüber,
> 1 bleibt da, der rudern kann geht zurück,
> kannibale nimm missionar mit


Wenn sie drüben ankommen freuen sich auch da dann die beiden Kannibalen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nee nee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja, bei meiner lösung dachte ich allerdings, boot ist mittelding, nicht das ufer.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

*CIA ist unterwegs um Dalmus auszuschalten*


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

Was hat 2 Flügel und 2 Löcher?
ist gemein, aber wenn mans weiß total simpel


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Boot ist auch "Mitteldings"!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Nase!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Boot ist auch "Mitteldings"!


wenn boot mitteldings ist, wären aber nicht 2 kannibalen bei mir am selben ufer, sondern einer aufm boot


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> C und A lügen





Teilweise richtig!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Vergesst das blöde Kannibalen Rätsel! Das verwirrt mich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

bist gemein shaga ich freute mich schon über 3 seiten aller möglichen tiere^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> bist gemein shaga ich freute mich schon über 3 seiten aller möglichen tiere^^


vogel, auf den 2 ma geschossen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nene, nase ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja aber das Rätsel ist sooooo alt und soooo bekannt, das hätte jeder gewusst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Neues: 

Herr Blau, Herr Rot und Herr Grün treffen sich im Lift. Alle drei haben sich eine schöne farbige Krawatte umgebunden. Frau Weiss die sich auch im Lift befindet schaut sich die Herren an und meint dann:

"Das ist ja lustig, haben Sie mal Ihre Krawatten angeschaut? Eine blaue, eine rote und eine grüne".
"Ja witzig", meint da der Herr mit der grünen Krawatte, "aber keiner trägt die Krawatte die zu seinem Namen passt."
"In der Tat", meint da Herr Rot, "wirklich lustig"

Wer trägt nun welche Krawatte?

Ich weiss, sie gehen alle in die selbe Richtung aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Meine Rätsel )


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Neues:
> 
> Herr Blau, Herr Rot und Herr Grün treffen sich im Lift. Alle drei haben sich eine schöne farbige Krawatte umgebunden. Frau Weiss die sich auch im Lift befindet schaut sich die Herren an und meint dann:
> 
> ...


rot blau, blau grün, grün rot


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Falsch! ... Nach meiner Lösung. Aber ob ich auf die noch vertrauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Haste Edithiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt aber dachte da hätte was anderes gestanden ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

wieso falsch -.-

sie sagt nur: es gibt herr grün, herr rot und herr blau.
dann meint sie: die krawatten passen in der farbe nicht zum namen.

"rot blau, blau grün, grün rot"

rot passt nicht zu blau,
blau nicht zu grün
und grün nicht zu rot.

was ist also falsch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Dann habe ich nicht richtig gelesen... Sorry!!!!
*Grüne Brille tröst*


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

2 leichte rätsel:
1.: ein mann wohnt im 18 stock eines 20 stöckigen hauses. bei schönwetter fährt er in den 12 stock und geht den rest zu fuß.
bei schlechtwetter fährt er bis in den 18. stock. warum?

so das schwerere:
ein mann wohnt im 30 stock eines hochhauses. um das haus herum ist beton. er springt durch das fenster und ist unverletzt. was ist passiert?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> 2 leichte rätsel:
> 1.: ein mann wohnt im 18 stock eines 20 stöckigen hauses. bei schönwetter fährt er in den 12 stock und geht den rest zu fuß.
> bei schlechtwetter fährt er bis in den 18. stock. warum?


bei schönem wetter hat er normale schuhe an, und kommt nur bis zur 12. beim aufzugknopf....
bei schlechtem wetter hat er stiefel, ist größer und kommt bis zum 18.... xD


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Genau zwei der Personen lügen - welche?
> 
> A: Wenn C lügt und wenn B die Wahrheit sagt, dann ist die Aussage von D falsch.
> 
> ...




noch offen!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

1. Rätsel: Weil die Treppe ab dem 12. Stockwerk nicht mehr überdacht ist!


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

fast^^


Spoiler



bei shclechtwetter hat er einen regenschirm und er ist liliputaner


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> fast^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


naja, da war ich aber nur ganz knapp daneben.
 zudem finde ich stiefel eleganter x_x


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

sry shaga es kam in der rätselstellung nicht eindeutig raus, dass er immer mit dem aufzug fährt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> 2 leichte rätsel:
> 1.: ein mann wohnt im 18 stock eines 20 stöckigen hauses. bei schönwetter fährt er in den 12 stock und geht den rest zu fuß.
> bei schlechtwetter fährt er bis in den 18. stock. warum?


Von wo aus fährt er?
Und er fährt in den 12. Stock? nicht 12 Stockwerke?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Wiso fast? Hat ja nichts mit meiner Lösung zu tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Ok war wohl für Grüne Brille gedacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Wiso fast? Hat ja nichts mit meiner Lösung zu tun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber mit meiner o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> so das schwerere:
> ein mann wohnt im 30 stock eines hochhauses. um das haus herum ist beton. er springt durch das fenster und ist unverletzt. was ist passiert?


unter seinem fenster ist das 29. stöckige hochhaus von nebenan


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> sry shaga es kam in der rätselstellung nicht eindeutig raus, dass er immer mit dem aufzug fährt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, sonst "fährt " man doch keine stockwerke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

3 Weise sitzen sich gegenüber. Es existieren 3 weisse und 2 rote Zettel. Jeder bekommt einen an die Stirn geklebt, die anderen werden vernichtet. Nun kriegt jeder einen weissen verpasst. Die Aufgabe der Weisen ist es, herauszufinden, welche Farbe sie an der Stirn haben. Wie kommen sie nach kurzem Überlegen auf die (gleichzeitige) Antwort?


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> unter seinem fenster ist das 29. stöckige hochhaus von nebenan


Oder (da er im Penthouse wohnen mag) er springt durch's Fenster auf seine Dachterasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

okay hier jetzt die komplett richtige angabe: (sry leute)
ein mann der im 18 stock eines 20 stöckigen hauses wohnt fährt, wenn er von der arbeit heimkommt mit dem lift nach oben. bei shcönwetter immer bis zum 12ten stock und geht den rest zu fuß, bei schlechtwetter jedoch fährt er dirket in den 18ten stock. wieso tut er das?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Wurde doch schon gelöst?


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

antwort auf das rätsel mit dem, der durchs fenster springt:


Spoiler



angabe war: er springt D-U-R-C-H das fenster, also stand er draußen am fensterbrett und sprang in seine wohnung rein. gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er nicht so ungeschickt war dann zu stolpern und sich wo anzuhauen^^


----------



## chopi (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> 3 Weise sitzen sich gegenüber. Es existieren 3 weisse und 2 rote Zettel. Jeder bekommt einen an die Stirn geklebt, die anderen werden vernichtet. Nun kriegt jeder einen weissen verpasst. Die Aufgabe der Weisen ist es, herauszufinden, welche Farbe sie an der Stirn haben. *Wie kommen sie nach kurzem Überlegen auf die (gleichzeitige) Antwort?*


Durch Nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne,ma im ernst


Spoiler



Sie sagen dich gegenseitig was sie auf der Stirn haben?


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

ja wollte es nur noch einmal komplett richtig formuliert angeben, falls das wer per mail an seine kumpels schicken will^^ mein kumpel (nicht onlinegamer wird dank der vielen rätsel mich am montag hassen XD)


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> 3 Weise sitzen sich gegenüber. Es existieren 3 weisse und 2 rote Zettel. Jeder bekommt einen an die Stirn geklebt, die anderen werden vernichtet. Nun kriegt jeder einen weissen verpasst. Die Aufgabe der Weisen ist es, herauszufinden, welche Farbe sie an der Stirn haben. Wie kommen sie nach kurzem Überlegen auf die (gleichzeitige) Antwort?


also alle 3 weisen haben weinen weissen zettel auf der stirn?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ne Chopi das ist nicht die richtige Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> 3 Weise sitzen sich gegenüber. Es existieren 3 weisse und 2 rote Zettel. Jeder bekommt einen an die Stirn geklebt, die anderen werden vernichtet. Nun kriegt jeder einen weissen verpasst. Die Aufgabe der Weisen ist es, herauszufinden, welche Farbe sie an der Stirn haben. Wie kommen sie nach kurzem Überlegen auf die (gleichzeitige) Antwort?


Wären 2 rote Zettel im Spiel, dann wäre einer der Weisen schnell darauf gekommen, daß er einen weissen haben muß und hätte umgehend geantwortet.
Die Lösung können also alle ausschließen, da jeder die anderen überlegen sieht und auch bei seinen Kollegen nicht 2 rote Zettel entdecken kann.
Würde dann einer der Weisen bei seinen Gegenübern je einen weissen und einen roten Zettel sehen, dann wüßte er, daß er einen weissen Zettel haben muß und käme so ebenfalls schnell auf die Lösung.

Da aber alle erstmal überlegen und dann gleichzeitig auf die Antwort kommen (gleichzeitig), müssen sie alle einen weissen Zettel an der Stirn kleben haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur den Satz "Nun kriegt jeder einen weissen verpasst. " hab ich nicht ganz verstanden...
Pointe vorweg genommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube man gab jedem einen weißen auf die stirn und verbrannte die 2 roten ohne dass die weisen wussten welche man angezunden hatte. ist sehr knifflig *weitergrübel*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

@Dalmus: Jo, aber ich mache diese Rätsel ja nicht selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Angenommen, 2 von den dreien hätten einen roten Zettel an der Stirn. Dann wüsste der dritte sofort, dass er einen weissen hat. Folglich ist höchstens ein roter Zettel "im Spiel". Angenommen dieser wäre bei Nr. 1, dann wüssten Nr. 2 und Nr. 3, dass sie einen weissen hätten und würden dies sagen. Da dies nicht der Fall ist, kann also kein roter Zettel dabei sein. Dies wissen nun alle.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

So bin mal weg...werde heute Abend noch ein paar Rätsel posten.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

ist die antwort: "Ich habe zu 66,6 periodisch prozent einen roten und zu 33,3 periodisch prozent einen weißen auf der stirn kleben? XD
edit: ich komme nicht vom gedankenexperiment mit der schrödinger katze ab rofl. (wer das experiment kennt weiß, was ich meine)
auf wunsch beschreibe und erkläre ich das experiment.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

so bin mal ne weile off, mir bluten die augen vom stundenlangen lesen und shcauen, mir qualmt der kopf und wegen dem rätsel mit den 3 weisen werde ich mich nicht entspannen können, bevor ich ne antwort gefunden habe, die nichts mit der schrödinger katze zu tun hat, ciao


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

So hab nochmal ein Rätsel:

Ein Vater fragt seinen Sohn "Was erhältst du wenn du zwölf halbierst?"

Der Sohn antwortet "Sieben!"

Darauf der Vater "Ich glaube du musst deine Rechenaufgaben besser noch einmal machen, das Resultat wäre sechs gewesen."

Darauf kritzelt der Sohn etwas auf ein Blatt und hinterlässt einen sprachlosen Vater. Denn der Sohn hat tatsächlich sieben als Resultat erhalten.

Wie hat er das angestellt?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Na, niemand ne Idee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

hm wies aussieht hindert mich dieser tread am zeichnen meines neuesten anime bildes, aber das ist es wert *die faust ball und augen aufblitz lass*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Jo dieses Rätsel hats in sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp: Nicht zu sehr auf Rechnung konzentrieren!


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

meine vermutung: die zahl "12" auf das papier schreiben und in einem bestimmten winkel eine linie durchziehen, sodass es aussieht wie eine 7. bin noch am zeichnen im photoshop^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja die Richtung stimmt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wo sind den all die anderen "Rätselrater" hin?


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

kopf ins kühle wasser halten^^
ich gebs für heute auf, will weiter an meinem bild malen.
P.S.: shaga wo hastn deinen avatar her? suche immer hochqualitative animebilder zum sammeln, als vorlage ideenquelle usw. für die was ich zeichne (meine sind da ich erst vor kurzem angefangen habe natürlich ecken schlechter^^)
bin dann um 20:00 raus aus dem tread für heute schonmal ciao


----------



## LordSirius (9. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



12 = XII

davon die Hälfe

ist 

XII

davon dann die obere Hälfe

VII = 7


stimmts?


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

x.x mann so deppeneinfach wäre es gewesen. großes lob Dornenrose


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt ich könnte schwören, dass du gegoogelt hast oder das Rätsel schon kanntest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ja stimmt.


So einfach finde ich es gar nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Verdammt ich könnte schwören, dass du gegoogelt hast oder das Rätsel schon kanntest!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gegooglet hab ich es net... hatte zufällig Mathe Hausaufgaben mit Römischen Zahlen. ^^



Cløudestrife schrieb:


> x.x mann so deppeneinfach wäre es gewesen. großes lob Dornenrose



Danke


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Also nächstes Rätsel. Diesmal etwas einfacher.

Beim Pizzaessen fragt Antonio seinen Bruder Giovanni:

"Hey, sag mal in wieviele Teile kannst Du Deine Pizza mit nur 4 geraden Schnitten teilen?"
"Hmmm", antwortet Giovanni, "müssen alle gleich aussehen?"
"Nein, mach nur so viele Teile wie möglich!"

Kann jemand Giovanni helfen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

9?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Also nächstes Rätsel. Diesmal etwas einfacher.
> 
> Beim Pizzaessen fragt Antonio seinen Bruder Giovanni:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Die meisten Stücke bekommt man, wenn man 2 Schnitte untereinander Waagerecht macht und 2 Schnitte nebeneinander Senkrecht macht, das ergibt 9 Stücke


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

man schneideit oben und unten 1 schnitt, dann 2, die sich ein bissi überscneiden -> 10 stücke


----------



## LordSirius (9. Oktober 2008)

11? ^^


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

ich schaffe es auf 30 teile


----------



## dalai (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Also nächstes Rätsel. Diesmal etwas einfacher.
> 
> Beim Pizzaessen fragt Antonio seinen Bruder Giovanni:
> 
> ...



Erster schnitt halbiert, dann hat man 2 Teile. Dann Teile aufeinander legen und wieder halbieren, 4 teile. Wieder alles aufeinander legen, und man hat 8. Wieder alles aufeinander legen, und man hat 16.

Ist es wahrscheinlich nicht, man muss sie noch jedesmal zusammenfalten oder so.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

aso rofl habe neun schnitte gedacht statt 4 XD


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ach meno Dornenrose hatte schon wieder Recht.....verdächtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ach meno Dornenrose hatte schon wieder Recht.....verdächtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<schäm>


ich guck aber echt nirgens nach


bin halt imba


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn sonst niemand n Rätsel hat, hätte ich noch ein paar.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

ja bitte und nebenbei entwerfe ich ne Ratefuchs signatur^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ähnlich wie das Kannibalenrätsel:

Ein Bauer steht vor einem grossen Fluss. Der hat keine Brücke. Auf der anderen Seite ist ein Zaun.

Er will mit seinem Ruderboot einen Wolf, eine Ziege und einen Kohlkopf rüberbringen. Er kann aber pro Fahrt nur eine Sache mitnehmen!

ACHTUNG: Bei Abwesendheit des Bauern kann der Wolf die Ziege fressen und die Ziege den Kohlkopf.

Wie bringt der Bauer alles sicher auf die andere Seite des Flusses?


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

als erstes bringt er die ziege rüber. das steht fest, aber dann ists aus XD nimmt er den wolf rüber geht die ziege drauf, nimmt er den kohlkopf mit geht der drauf^^


----------



## Yelan (9. Oktober 2008)

wolf und ziege erschießen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie das Kannibalenrätsel:
> 
> Ein Bauer steht vor einem grossen Fluss. Der hat keine Brücke. Auf der anderen Seite ist ein Zaun.
> 
> ...




1) Ziege rübernehmen, 2) wolf rübernehmen, jetzt musser die Ziege wieder zurücknehmen, damit der wolf sie nicht frisst. 3) Kohlkopf rüberbringen, damit die Ziege sie nicht frisst 4) Ziege rüberbringen.


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie das Kannibalenrätsel:
> 
> Ein Bauer steht vor einem grossen Fluss. Der hat keine Brücke. Auf der anderen Seite ist ein Zaun.
> 
> ...


Bauer nimmt Ziege rüber, fährt zurück, nimmt wolf rüber, ziege mit zurück, stellt ziege ab nimmt kohl rüber, fährt zurück und holt die ziege

Edit: ach verdammt zu langsam -.-


----------



## chopi (9. Oktober 2008)

[Schaf] hin
[ ] zurücl
[kohlkopf] hin
[schaf] zurück
[wolf] hin
[ ] zurück
[schaf] hin

Double zu langsam -.-


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

andere möglichkeit XD ist sicher nicht regelkonform, aber egal: 1.: er fährt die ziege rüber
2.: er fährt den wolf rüber und sperrt ihn hinter den zaun.
3.: er holt den kohlkopf, weil der eingesperrte wolf die ziege nicht mampfen kann


----------



## dalai (9. Oktober 2008)

Yelan schrieb:


> wolf und ziege erschießen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder sich selber in den Kopf schiessen, dann stört ihn nicht mehr was die Tiere machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Jo die meisten hatten Recht: Zuerst bringt der Bauer die Ziege auf die andere Seite, dann bringt er den Wolf rüber, nimmt aber die Ziege wieder mit zurück.

Jetzt fährt er mit dem Kohlkopf auf die andere Seite, fährt wieder zurück und holt die Ziege!


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

Okay mach en neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Okay:

Es waren einmal zwei gute Freunde, Klaus und Peter. Eines Tages kamen sie auf die Idee, eine kleine Wette abzuschliessen. Es sollte sich dabei um ein kleines Pferde-Wettrennen handeln, das von Karl organisiert wurde.

Karl legte die Regeln folgendermassen fest:
Das Rennen beginnt an der Kirche, von dort aus müssen die beiden mit den Pferden über einen Hügel, vorbei an einer Bushaltestelle, dann am See entlang und schliesslich wieder zurück zur Kirche.
Der Weg musste natürlich exakt eingehalten werden! Ausserdem erklärte Karl, wessen Pferd als letztes, wieder hier bei der Kirche ankommt, dessen Herr ist der Sieger und hat die Wette gewonnen!

Doch nachdem Karl alles vereinbart und organisiert hat, geschah etwas sehr eigenartiges. Zuerst schauten Klaus und Peter sich nur fragend an und überlegten, wie sie am besten vorgehen sollten, aber dann stürmte Klaus auf einmal los, rannte wie vom Wolf gejagt, sprang auf das Pferd, fegte los und ritt über den Hügel vorbei an der Bushaltestelle, am See entlang und zurück zur Kirche.
Peter stand da und wusste nicht wie ihm geschah, stürmte viel zu spät hinterher und konnte Klaus nicht mehr einholen.

Karl verfolgte gespannt das Rennen und als Klaus am Ziel ankam, gratulierte er ihm und sagte, er habe das Rennen gewonnen!

*Wieso?*


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Male ein Viereck mit 3 Strichen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Okay:
> 
> Es waren einmal zwei gute Freunde, Klaus und Peter. Eines Tages kamen sie auf die Idee, eine kleine Wette abzuschliessen. Es sollte sich dabei um ein kleines Pferde-Wettrennen handeln, das von Karl organisiert wurde.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ganz einfach, er hat sein Pferd hinter dem Hügel angebunden und ist zu Fuß zurück gerannt


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

weil er das pferd vom anderen geklaut hatte, das war simpel (wenns stimmt)


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Okay:
> 
> Es waren einmal zwei gute Freunde, Klaus und Peter. Eines Tages kamen sie auf die Idee, eine kleine Wette abzuschliessen. Es sollte sich dabei um ein kleines Pferde-Wettrennen handeln, das von Karl organisiert wurde.
> 
> ...


Ich nehme an, Klaus ist mit Peters Pferd geritten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: nein, schon wieder zu langsam >.<


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Male ein Viereck mit 3 Strichen!



*Viereck* |||

Also man malt ein Viereck und danach noch 3 Striche dazu


----------



## dalai (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> *Wieso?*



Klaus nahm das Pferd von Peter und ritt es als erstes ins Ziel.

Zu langsam, scheiss msn, lenkt mich ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da haste 3 Striche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (9. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Klaus ist mit Peters Pferd geritten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmmm jetzt wo ihr es sagt ist es logisch


----------



## dalai (9. Oktober 2008)

Wie viele Klavierstimmer gibt es in Chicago?


Annahmen:

-Ungefähr 5 Millionen Leute leben in Chicago.

-Ungefähr zwei Personen leben durchschnittlich in einem Haushalt.

-Ungefähr in jedem zwanzigsten Haushalt gibt es ein Klavier, das regelmäßig gestimmt wird.

-Klaviere werden ungefähr einmal pro Jahr gestimmt.

-Es dauert etwa zwei Stunden, um ein Klavier zu stimmen, inklusive Fahrzeit.

-Ein Klavierstimmer hat einen 8-Stunden-Tag, eine 5-Tage-Woche und arbeitet 50 Wochen pro Jahr.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

In einem land leben 30 millionen menschen, davon haben nur 8 millionen leute ein festnetztelefon
jeder fünfte davon hat eine geheimnummer
wieviele nummern muss man aus dem telefonbuch wählen, bis man zu mindestens 30% jemanden mit geheimnummer erwischt?


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

42! Wenn es nicht passt, ist die Frage falsch!!!

@dalai: 76!!!


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

keinen einzigen klavierstimmer, da klaviere nicht gestimmt werden müssen, bzw schon bei der fertigung gestimmt werden *mal davon ausgeh*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> keinen einzigen klavierstimmer, da klaviere nicht gestimmt werden müssen, bzw schon bei der fertigung gestimmt werden *mal davon ausgeh*


sie werden nachgestimmt.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube kaum das sie jeden Tag an dem sie arbeiten 4 Aufträge bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> keinen einzigen klavierstimmer, da klaviere nicht gestimmt werden müssen, bzw schon bei der fertigung gestimmt werden *mal davon ausgeh*



Nein, Klaviere müssen scheinbar einmal im Jahr gestimmt werden, sonst klingen sie irgendwie scheisse oder so.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

hm ich kauf aber nicht ab, dass das ne matheaufgabe ist, weil das viel zu offensichtlich wäre.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Vllt haben die Klavierstimmer selbst Klaviere die sie noch stimmen müssen? ... kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich poste mal die Lösung:


Spoiler



(5000000 Einwohner) / (2 Personen pro Haushalt) × (1 Klavier/20 Haushalte) × (1 Mal stimmen pro Klavier und Jahr) = 125000 Mal muss in Chicago pro Jahr ein Klavier gestimmt werden.

Ein Klavierstimmer kann folgende Arbeit bewältigen:

    (50 Wochen pro Jahr) × (5 Tage pro Woche) × (8 Stunden pro Tag) / (2 Stunden pro Klavier) = 1000 Klaviere kann ein Klavierstimmer pro Jahr stimmen.

Demnach müsste es etwa 125 Klavierstimmer in Chicago geben.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Nächstes: 



Verteile 10 Würfelzucker so in drei Tassen, dass sich in jeder Tasse eine ungerade Anzahl Zuckerstücke befindet.


----------



## dalai (9. Oktober 2008)

Man geht davon aus, dass ein Klavierstimmer 2 wochen Urlaub hat. Das Rätsel ist von Enrico Fermi, der ist 1954 gestorben, desshalb auch etwas älter.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



aber keiner hat gesagt, dass es die klavierstimmer schaffen alle klaviere zu stimmen oder es könnte auch zuviele klavierstimmer geben, XD


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Mit oder ohne halbe Würfel?
EDIT:Laut gelben seiten gibts 208 "Pianos & Organ-Tuning, Repair & Restoration" in Chicago!


Spoiler



EDIT²: Tasse 1 7Stück, Tasse2 3 Stück, Tasse3 0Stück?


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Nächstes:
> 
> 
> 
> Verteile 10 Würfelzucker so in drei Tassen, dass sich in jeder Tasse eine ungerade Anzahl Zuckerstücke befindet.


In jede 3 und 1 Stückchen isst man einfach so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ohne halbe Zuckerstücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... und ohne essen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Nächstes:
> 
> 
> 
> Verteile 10 Würfelzucker so in drei Tassen, dass sich in jeder Tasse eine ungerade Anzahl Zuckerstücke befindet.





Spoiler



3 Ganze in jede Tasse und jeweils ein Drittel des letzten in jede Tasse Voilá: 3,333...33 Stücke Zucker in jeder Tasse sind ungerade


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

ey ich kauf mir n kindergartenkind zum lösen der aufgaben ich fang schon an mit komplexen zahlen zu rechnen *sprach der von der schule verdorbene*


----------



## Hinack (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es richtig toll, dass ihr so fleißig rätselt! Ich hab auchnoch eins :

Was kommt einmal in jeder Minute, zweimal in jedem Moment aber nie in tausend Jahren vor?


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ohne halbe Zuckerwürfel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zuerst 1 in den ersten becher, wenn der 'schmilzt' (wie heißt das nochmal?) in jede Tasse 3 dann sind überall ne ungerade anzahl drin


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Auch ohne Drittel!

Und nein es darf auch keiner schmelzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Ich finde es richtig toll, dass ihr so fleißig rätselt! Ich hab auchnoch eins :
> 
> Was kommt einmal in jeder Minute, zweimal in jedem Moment aber nie in tausend Jahren vor?


das 'M'


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Auch ohne Drittel!
> 
> Und nein es darf auch keiner schmelzen
> 
> ...


Pff dann gehts garnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

auflösen @ happening


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

Ahh ich weiß es.. einmal 9 und einmal 1.. dann sind es ungerade zahlen xD


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Doch es geht...

...Dass sich i*n jeder Tasse* eine ungerade Anzahl....


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

7 in die erste, 3 in die zweite, nichts in die dritte,
die dritte stellt man uner die 2. , dann ist überall eine ungerade zahl zuckerwürfel drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

ich habs^^ in die eine tasse gebe ich einen, drei oder 5 und die 2te tasse stelle ich in die dritte und da gebe ich den rest rein, so sind die stück würfelzucker theorethisch gesehen in den beiden tassen gleichzeitig
*hust* sicher volle kanne falsch *räusper*


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

rofl gleicher geistesblitz zur selben zeit @ Grüne Brille :-)


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> rofl gleicher geistesblitz zur selben zeit @ Grüne Brille :-)


eher geistesmist xD


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zugegeben,  die Lösung ist ein wenig plump. 

Mache 2 Zucker in die erste Tasse, 3 Stück in die zweite und 5 Stück in die dritte Tasse. Nun stelle die Tasse mit den 3 Zuckerwürfeln in die erste Tasse und nun hat es in jeder Tasse eine ungerade Anzahl Zucker


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Stimmt!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Müsste man nicht die Tasse mit den 2 ZW in die mit den dreien stellen? weil wäre es umgekehrt hätte die untere Tasse ja immernoch 2 Würfel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Stimmt!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ich dachte meine lösung ist so blöd, die könnte gar nicht stimmen... O_o

@ happening.
In der mit den 2 befinden sich nun auch 3, auch wenn sie unten liegen, es befindet sich In der tasse.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

*AufNeuesRätselWart*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Jo teilweise denkt man wirklich einfach zu weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Happening: Das ist egal, denn egal auf welche Weise, es hat dann immer 5 Würfelzucker in der Tasse.


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

Welcher Berg war vor der Entdeckung des Mount Everst der höchste?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

der mount everest.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Möchte mal jemand Anderes ein Rätsel posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon passiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

Silvia ist genau 25 Jahre jünger als ihre Mutter.
In 7 Jahren wird die Mutter 5 mal so alt sein wie Silvia.
Wo befindet sich Silvias Vater?


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Gefängnis


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Gefängnis


Nee^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Silvia ist genau 25 Jahre jünger als ihre Mutter.
> In 7 Jahren wird die Mutter 5 mal so alt sein wie Silvia.
> Wo befindet sich Silvias Vater?


hä?


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

@happening 
er zeugt sie grade
das gleiche hatten wir mal in mathe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

@Happening: Im Grab?


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> @happening
> er zeugt sie grade


richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> @happening
> er zeugt sie grade
> das gleiche hatten wir mal in mathe
> 
> ...


aber das ist nicht wo, sondern wobei ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaja, ich weiß korinthenkackerei


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja knapp daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Südamerika?


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

Lösungsweg:
Wir verwenden die Variablen S und M für Silvia und Mutter:
S = Silvia
M = Mutter
Siliva ist genau 25 Jahre jünger als ihre Mutter.
Das bedeutet:
S+25 = M
In 7 Jahren wird die Mutter 5 mal so alt sein wie Silvia.
Das bedeutet:
M+7 = (S+7) * 5
Wir habe also folgende beide Formeln:
S+25 = M 
M+7 = (S+7) * 5
Nun ersetzen wir in der zweiten Formel die Variable M
durch S+25 (denn laut der ersten Formel ist ja beides
das selbe). So erhalten wir eine Formel mit nur noch
einer Variablen:
S+25+7 = (S+7) * 5
Die 25 und die 7 kann man gleich zusammenzählen:
S+32 = (S+7) * 5
Nun lösen wir die Klammer auf, indem wir die beiden
Summanden (S und 7) jeweils mit der 5 malnehmen:
S+32 = S*5 + 7*5
Nun kann man die 7*5 gleich ausrechnen:
S+32 = S*5 + 35
Dann ziehen wir von beiden Seiten der Gleichung 32 ab:
S = S*5 + 3
Dann auf beiden Seiten der Gleichung S abziehen:
0 = S*4 + 3
Und jetzt noch die 3 auf die andere Seite bringen
(dazu auf beiden Seiten minus 3):
-3 = S*4
Und durch 4 teilen:
-3/4 = S
Silvia ist also minus 3/4 Jahre alt. Ein 3/4 Jahr sind genau
9 Monate. Silvia wird somit in 9 Monaten erst geboren.
Also Befindet sich der Vater bei der Mutter im Bett.

So in etwa xP


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Oder im Flugzeugklo


----------



## Happening (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Oder im Flugzeugklo


Oder das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: naja bin mal off für heute, mal sehen was es morgen so für Rätsel gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Der Eiffelturm in Paris ist dreihundert Meter hoch und wiegt circa 8000 Tonnen. Würde man ihn aus dem gleichen Material in einer Höhe von dreißig Zentimetern originalgetreu nachbauen, wie schwer wäre er dann?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

0,8 tonnen


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Darf man erst gar nicht.... wegen Copyright und so x)


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 0,8 tonnen




Nein


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

na 8000 tonnen. es steht nirgends, dass der nachbau kleiner ist. nur dass er in einer 30 cm größeren meereshöhe gebaut wird *hoff, dass es stimmt*


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

nein, 8 tonnen da 300m=30000cm, 30cm=1/1000 von 300m also 1/1000 von 8000t=8t


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> na 8000 tonnen. es steht nirgends, dass der nachbau kleiner ist. nur dass er in einer 30 cm größeren meereshöhe gebaut wird *hoff, dass es stimmt*




U got it wrong!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man den Eiffelturm in 30cm packt wiegt er bei gleichem Material 8 Tonnen, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe beim Dreisatz


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man den Eiffelturm in 30cm packt wiegt er bei gleichem Material 8 Tonnen, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe beim Dreisatz



Nein


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

ka
mal überlegn, nehm wir mal die höhe 300 als x und die breite als y und länge als z rechnung: da dreieckig: y:2*z:2*300


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

soll ich lösen?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Es geht nicht, da man keinen so kleinen Aufzug bauen kann?


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

stimmt meine antwort? :-)
*wiederhol* Er wiegt genausoviel. er wird ja nur auf einem platz gebaut, der von meereshöhe aus 30 cm höher gelegen ist, als der originalplatz


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> mal überlegn, nehm wir mal die höhe 300 als x und die breite als y und länge als z rechnung: da dreieckig: y:2*z:2*300


weiter rechnen:
gehn wir  weiter davonaus, das die Grundfläche quadratisch ist also y=z, gennant Groß T, dan wär die rechnung (T:2)²*30000(cm)


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> stimmt meine antwort? :-)
> *wiederhol* Er wiegt genausoviel. er wird ja nur auf einem platz gebaut, der von meereshöhe aus 30 cm höher gelegen ist, als der originalplatz



Nein stimmt nicht!


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Aber ich denke die grüne Brille wird gleich richtig lösen...............^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

kA... auflösen pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

8Kilogramm und nicht Tonnen...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Meine Antwort ist dann wohl auch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 8Kilogramm und nicht Tonnen...




Nein aber nah dran!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

8 gramm


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Ach nö... wenn man im Dreisatz bei 1m nicht geteilt durch 0,3 rechnet sondern minus 0,7 um auf die erforderlichen 30cm zu kommen wäre das 30cm Hohe Duplikat ca. 25,9 tonnen schwer


----------



## Hinack (9. Oktober 2008)

ich würde sagen 8 gramm weil er ja in allen 3 dimensionen kleiner 1000 mal kleiner wird


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 8 gramm




Korrekt................^^


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

Du bist bei einem Autorennen und liegst recht weit hinten. Du schaffst es aber schließlich noch und kannst endlich den Letzten überholen.

Auf welchem Platz liegst du jetzt?


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> ich würde sagen 8 gramm weil er ja in allen 3 dimensionen kleiner 1000 mal kleiner wird




Auch richtig!^^


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> Du bist bei einem Autorennen und liegst recht weit hinten. Du schaffst es aber schließlich noch und kannst endlich den Letzten überholen.
> 
> Auf welchem Platz liegst du jetzt?




Vorletzter!


----------



## Hinack (9. Oktober 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> Du bist bei einem Autorennen und liegst recht weit hinten. Du schaffst es aber schließlich noch und kannst endlich den Letzten überholen.
> 
> Auf welchem Platz liegst du jetzt?


das geht nich weil du den letzten nicht überholen kannst


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> Du bist bei einem Autorennen und liegst recht weit hinten. Du schaffst es aber schließlich noch und kannst endlich den Letzten überholen.
> 
> Auf welchem Platz liegst du jetzt?


vorletzter? o0


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist denn da nun der Fehler im Dreisatz?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (9. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da nun der Fehler im Dreisatz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


er wird in 3 dimensionen kleiner, nicht nur in der höhe


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du den letzten Überholst bist du der Erste und hast den letzten Überrundet!


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

nein man ist nicht vorletzter und das geht wirklich. Aber wenn ich noch nen Tipp gebe ist es zu einfach

Selor Kiith stimmt!


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

erster, mit einmal überrunden


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

3-dimensional, , nach deinerrechnung hast du nur die höhe verringert, aber nicht die breite und tiefe!


----------



## Hinack (9. Oktober 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> nein man ist nicht vorletzter und das geht wirklich. Aber wenn ich noch nen Tipp gebe ist es zu einfach
> 
> Selor Kiith stimmt!


man könnte auch zweiter oder dritter oder sogar vorletzter sein und ihn überrunden... also doofe frage xD


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Habe noch n Rätsel für Zahlen Freaks...habe zwar die Lösung aber verstehe sie selbst nicht xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Mhm na egal das ist Mathe...  und wuuhuuu mal wieder was richtig :-D


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Habe noch n Rätsel für Zahlen Freaks...habe zwar die Lösung aber verstehe sie selbst nicht xD


giev


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Zwei Mathematikstudenten sollen zwei natürliche Zahlen herausfinden die grösser als 1 sind und kleiner als 100. Andreas weiss nur das Produkt der beiden Zahlen und Hilda weiss nur die Summe der beiden Zahlen. Einige Zeit grübeln sie vor sich hin, dann fängt Andreas ein Gespräch an:

Andreas: "Also ich kann die beiden Zahlen nicht bestimmen."
Hilda: "Ja das habe ich gewusst, dass Du das nicht kannst!"
Andreas: "Ach hast Du das? Aber weisst Du was? Jetzt kenne ich sie!"
Hilda: "Hmmm, na jetzt kenne ich sie auch!!"

Welches sind denn nun die beiden gesuchten Zahlen?


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

hm mich deucht wir brauchen nen chat und keinen tread, das permanente F5 drücken ist lästig  ;-)


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

Zwei Mannschaften spielten gegeneinander Fußball. Das erste Tor fiel in der 28. Minute durch einen Elfmeter. Obwohl der Elfmeter korrekt ausgeführt wurde, endete das Spiel 0 zu 0. 

Wie ist das möglich?


Sehhhhhhhhhhhhhr gemeines Rätsel.
@Shaga 
wäre es möglich das es sich um 1 und 2 handelt`?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

War zuerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> Zwei Mannschaften spielten gegeneinander Fußball. Das erste Tor fiel in der 28. Minute durch einen Elfmeter. Obwohl der Elfmeter korrekt ausgeführt wurde, endete das Spiel 0 zu 0.
> 
> Wie ist das möglich?
> 
> ...



Weil das Tor UMgefallen ist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> Zwei Mannschaften spielten gegeneinander Fußball. Das erste Tor  fiel in der 28. Minute durch einen Elfmeter. Obwohl der Elfmeter korrekt ausgeführt wurde, endete das Spiel 0 zu 0.
> 
> Wie ist das möglich?
> 
> ...


zu hart geschossen, tor fällt um.


edit: böser selor :<


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

losüng bereits daaaaaaaa


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

2 kinder schauen durch ein 15 cm langes nicht verschlossenes/verstopftes rohr mit einem durchmesser von 40 cm, aber sehen einander nicht? warum? (auch gemein)


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Mein Rätsel wurde noch immer nicht gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Mathematikstudenten sollen zwei natürliche Zahlen herausfinden die grösser als 1 sind und kleiner als 100. Andreas weiss nur das Produkt der beiden Zahlen und Hilda weiss nur die Summe der beiden Zahlen. Einige Zeit grübeln sie vor sich hin, dann fängt Andreas ein Gespräch an:

Andreas: "Also ich kann die beiden Zahlen nicht bestimmen."
Hilda: "Ja das habe ich gewusst, dass Du das nicht kannst!"
Andreas: "Ach hast Du das? Aber weisst Du was? Jetzt kenne ich sie!"
Hilda: "Hmmm, na jetzt kenne ich sie auch!!"

Welches sind denn nun die beiden gesuchten Zahlen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> 2 kinder schauen durch ein 15 cm langes nicht verschlossenes/verstopftes rohr mit einem durchmesser von 40 cm, aber sehen einander nicht? warum? (auch gemein)



Das Rohr ist wie ein U geformt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

sie gucken von der selben seite(?)
(oder sind blind)


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

2 und 25?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Nein 2 und 25 ist falsch.


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

@Shaga
ich vermute es sind 1 und 2 aber ich kanns nicht so wirklich logisch begründen^^
@Cloudestrife
sie sind beide blind


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

1 und 2 ist auch falsch!


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

lösung von dem mit dem rohr


Spoiler



das erste kind shcaut um 15:00 für 3 minuten rein und das andere um 16:00 für 2 minuten


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 42! Wenn es nicht passt, ist die Frage falsch!!!


123456789


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

sich selbst zitieren das ist auch mal was neues für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> sich selbst zitieren das ist auch mal was neues für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich entnehm den antworten, das niemand im moment die lösüng weis...
> 
> 
> Huntermoon schrieb:
> ...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Niemand geht ins Bettchen, bis mein Rätsel gelöst wurde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Niemand geht ins Bettchen, bis mein Rätsel gelöst wurde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann lös auf, will sehn, ob ich wenigstens die lösung verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dann lös auf, will sehn, ob ich wenigstens die lösung verstehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*zustimm*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Okay:

Die beiden Zahlen sind  4 und 13.

Andreas: "Also ich kann die beiden Zahlen nicht bestimmen." Da Andreas die beiden Zahlen a und b nicht sofort kennt, kann das Produkt p nicht aus zwei Primzahlen sein. Wäre p das Produkt von zwei Primzahlen wäre es für Andreas klar um welche Zahlen es sich handelt.

Hildas Zahl muss nun eine Zahl sein, bei der sich alle möglichen Kombinationen so ergeben, dass nie zwei Primzahlen zusammen kommen, denn sonst stimmte Aussage Hilda: "Ja das habe ich gewusst, dass Du das nicht kannst!" nicht, d.h. er wüsste es nicht genau.

Beispiel: Hilda hätte eine 7= 3+4= 2+5. nur im ersten Fall wüsste Andreas seine Zahlen nicht, im zweiten Fall schon.

In einem Feld von 4 bis 100 sind daher alle geraden Summen (Zahlen) zu streichen, ferner alle ungeraden Summen der Primzahlen plus 2 (als Primzahl).

Danach verbleiben nur noch:

11 17 23 27 29 35 37 41 47 51 und 53 , die sich nicht als Summe von 2 Primzahlen darstellen lassen. Bei diesen Zahlen sind alle möglichen Lösungen so, dass Andreas seine Zahlen nicht von Anfang an wüsste.

Diese Zahlen muss man nun durchprobieren...

Andreas: "Ach hast Du das? Aber weisst Du was? Jetzt kenne ich sie!" bedeutet das bei Andreas möglichen Lösungen nur eine dabei ist, die als Produkt eine der vorigen Zahlen ergeben würde.

Beispiel: Andreas hat 66= 6*11= 2*33= 3*22, dann hätte Hilda entweder 17, 25 oder 35. im Beispiel könnte 17 oder 35 richtig sein, für Andreas ist die Lösung nicht eindeutig, er könnte die Aussage nicht machen also immer noch nicht wissen um welche Zahlen es sich handelt.

Anderes Beispiel: Andreas hat die 28= 2*14= 4*7. Hilda hätte entweder 11 oder 16. Hilda müsste die 11 haben. Andreas wüsste nun seine Zahlen.

Bis zur Aussage (3) wären 4 und 7 also eine mögliche Lösung! bleibt Hilda: "Hmmm, na jetzt kenne ich sie auch!!":

Hilda hat; Andreas hat; Hilda könnte haben

11= 2+9 18= 2*3*3 9, 11
11= 3+8 24= 2*2*2*3 10, 11, 14
11= 4+7 28= 2*2*7 11, 16
11= 5+6 30= 2*3*5 11, 13, 17

Im Beispiel könnte Hilda als Andreas Zahl nur die 30 ausschliessen, da aber drei Möglichkeiten für Andreas Zahl übrig bleiben, weiss Hilda diese nicht. Hildas Zahl kann also nicht 11 sein. Weiter:

Hilda hat; Andreas hat; Hilda könnte haben
17= 2+15 30= 2*3*5 11, 13, 17
17= 3+14 42= 2*3*7 13, 17, 23
17= 4+13 52= 2*2*13 17, 28
17= 5+12 60= 2*2*3*5 17, 19, 23, 32
17= 6+11 66= 2*3*11 17, 25, 35
17= 7+10 70= 2*5*7 17, 19, 37
17= 8+9 72= 2*2*2*3*3 17, 18, 22, 27, 38

In diesem Fall gibt es eine eindeutige Lösung. Nur wenn Andreas die 52 hat, kann er nach Hildas Aussage die Zahlen wissen; in allen anderen Fällen wäre die Lösung nicht eindeutig. Und daher weiss nun auch Hilda um welche Zahlen es sich handelt.

Die Zahlen 4 und 13 machen es möglich, dass Andreas und Hilda eine solche Konversation führen.


*Verstehe die Lösung wie gesagt auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

ok, also darauf wäre ich nicht gekommen o_O


----------



## Kangrim (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> 2 kinder schauen durch ein 15 cm langes nicht verschlossenes/verstopftes rohr mit einem durchmesser von 40 cm, aber sehen einander nicht? warum? (auch gemein)




Naja wenn beide ihre Augen drann drücken fällt kein Licht ins Rohr ein und somit kann man sich halt nicht sehen.^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Naja wenn beide ihre Augen drann drücken fällt kein Licht ins Rohr ein und somit kann man sich halt nicht sehen.^^


schonma nen kind mit 40 cm augen gesehen? O_O


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

ich persönlich mag lieber die normalen rätsel lieber, als die rechenrätsel sry


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> ich persönlich mag lieber die normalen rätsel lieber, als die rechenrätsel sry


*zustimm*


----------



## Cløudestrife (9. Oktober 2008)

na gut ich verabschiede mich für heute ciao viel spaß noch :-)


----------



## Kangrim (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schonma nen kind mit 40 cm augen gesehen? O_O



Dann stecken sie halt ihr Köpfe rein und tragen notfalls Motorrad Helme.^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Habe ja gefragt, ob ihr n Rechenrätsel wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gn8 Cloudestrife


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ein Spion wollte in eine Stadt eindringen. Dazu musste er aber den Wachen am Stadttor die richtige Parole nennen die er leider noch nicht wusste. Er legte sich also nahe des Stadttores versteckt in einem Busch auf die Lauer und wartete.

Kurz darauf kommt ein Händler auf einem Karren und verlangt Einlass. Der Wächter sagt: "28, was ist deine Antwort?". Der Händler antwortet mit 14 und wird eingelassen.

Dann kommt eine junges Bauernmädchen und nun sagt der Wächter: "8, was ist deine Antwort?". Das Mädchen antwortet mit 4 und wird eingelassen.

Später steht ein Mönch vor den Stadttoren und der Wächter sagt: "16, was ist deine Antwort?". Der Mönch antwortet mit 8 und wird eingelassen.

Der Spion glaubt nun alles zu wissen und stolziert mit einem breiten Lächeln vor die Stadttore. Der Wächter verstellt ihm den Weg und sagt: "20, was ist deine Antwort?". "Ich sage 10!" antwortet der Spion und will weiterlaufen aber bevor er auch nur einen Schritt machen kann, packt der Wächter den Spion.

Tja der Spion hatte die falsche Zahl genannt! Aber was wäre denn richtig gewesen?


Hat zwat indirekt auch was mit Zahlen zu tun... aber man muss nicht rechnen oder sowas.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

gute frage...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Er hat "Ich sage" davor gesagt *gg*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ein Spion wollte in eine Stadt eindringen. Dazu musste er aber den Wachen am Stadttor die richtige Parole nennen die er leider noch nicht wusste. Er legte sich also nahe des Stadttores versteckt in einem Busch auf die Lauer und wartete.
> 
> Kurz darauf kommt ein Händler auf einem Karren und verlangt Einlass. Der Wächter sagt: "28, was ist deine Antwort?". Der Händler antwortet mit 14 und wird eingelassen.
> 
> ...



7


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

15


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

jo, ist die 7....
habs grad gemerkt, als ich aufn blatt die acht ausgeschrieben hab, da fiels mir dann auf x_x


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt! 

Haste auch noch den Grund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo jetzt ists wohl klar


----------



## Hinack (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Haste auch noch den Grund?
> 
> ...


jo, die anzahl der buchstaben wenn man die zahl ausschreibt


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Haste auch noch den Grund?
> 
> ...


acht = 4 buchstaben
da hab ich dann geguckt,
sechzehn = 8 buchstaben
also zwanzig 7 :\


zu langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Hier die Lösung: Eine weitere logische Antwort wäre 7 gewesen. Mit dieser Parole wäre der Spion wohl eingelassen worden. Nicht die Hälfte der genannten Zahl ist entscheidend, sondern die Anzahl der Buchstaben.

28: A c h t u n d z w a n z i g = 14 Buchstaben

8: A c h t = 4 Buchstaben

16: S e c h z e h n = 8 Buchstaben

Die Lösung wäre also 7 gewesen
20: Z w a n z i g = 7 Buchstaben


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Huntermoon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 42! Wenn es nicht passt, ist die Frage falsch!!!


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

ach verdammt und ich hab mich mit irgentwelchen zahlenreihen rumgeschlagen XD


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Hat noch jemand n Rätsel? Will auch wieder mal eins lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

Ein Gemüsehändler ist 1.85 m groß und 35 Jahre alt. 

Was der wohl wiegt?????


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

gemüse


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Bei einem Flugwettbewerb musste man einen weit entfernten Punkt anfliegen und auf direktem Weg wieder zurückkommen. Am Morgen war alles Windstill, doch am Nachmittag kam starker Wind in der Hinflugrichtung auf. Natürlich fühlten sich die Piloten die am Morgen gestartet waren benachteiligt, weil sie meinten, dass ihre Kollegen von dem starken Rückenwind profitieren würden. Die Wettkampfleitung war anderer Meinung sie meinte, dass die mit dem Wind startenden Flugzeuge die gewonnene Zeit auf ihrem Rückflug (bei konstanter Windstärke) gegen den Wind ja exakt wieder einbüssen würden.

Wer hat hier nun recht?


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

In der Stadt liegt ein tonnenschwerer Stein.
Wenn der Hahn kräht bewegt er sich. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

mühlstein.
wenn der hahn kräht wird er zum arbeiten bewegt.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

piloten, da der rückenwind die verluste durch den gegenwind mehr als aufheben (IMO)


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

Shaga
Was verstehst du unter weit entfernt?

Nein @ Grüne Brille


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Der Hahn weckt den Steinhauer...der verkloppt den Stein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Entfernung ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

Also wegen dem Hahn würde ich euch empfehlen einfach mal noch simpler als sonst zu denken^^ Ich hab das am Anfang auch überhaupt nicht verstehen können.

Und stimmt das was Huntermoon gesagt hat?
Wenn nein könnte es ja sein das der Wind die Richtung ändert oder so.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

piloten(siehe oben)


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja ok ich zähls mal als richtig:


Also die ohne Wind sind im Vorteil gegenüber denen mit Wind. Es stimmt nämlich nicht, dass der Rückenwind beim Hinflug durch den Gegenwind beim Rückflug wettgemacht wird. Der Rückenwind wirkt wegen der höheren Geschwindigkeit auf dem Hinflug weniger lange, als der Gegenwind beim Rückflug. Im schlimmsten Fall ist die Hilfe durch Rückenwind genau so stark wie die Fluggeschwindigkeit der Flugzeuge. Das bedeutet zwar dass die Flugzeuge die mit Wind starten doppelt so schnell beim Hinflug sind beim Rückflug aber nie von der Stelle kommen würden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

omg.
der hahn bewegt sich, nicht der stein!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Hab deine Antwort zwar nicht ganz verstanden aber ich denke du meintest das damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg.
> der hahn bewegt sich, nicht der stein!


RISCHTISCH
Die zwei Sätze haben eigentlich garnichts miteinander zu tuen, so dass der erste Satz eigentlich nur der Verwirrung dient.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> RISCHTISCH


die antwort ist so dämlich einfach (aber erstma drauf kommen >.<)


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

*threadauflocker*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Oktober 2008)

ich wünsch euch noch viel spaß 
ich bin dann erst mal weg. gut nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

bye ^^


btw, dein rätsel erinnert mich an eins von grau zelle^^

da hieß es: das ist die lösung, dadrunter warn bild^^


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

"DAS" ist die lösung, ich weis^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Noch jemand n Rätsel?


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Was passiert, wenn ein Eisbär einen Pinguin Trifft?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

pinguin stirbt
(also je nachdem, mit was ihn der bär trifft)


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Geht nicht... nicht auf natürliche Weise, da die an verschiedenen Polen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

stimmt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Geht nicht... nicht auf natürliche Weise, da die an verschiedenen Polen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zoo ftw O_o


----------



## Kangrim (9. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn ein Eisbär einen Pinguin Trifft?



Geht nicht. Sie leben an verschiedenen Polen.

(Rein Theoretisch gehts, aber ich glaub das war die Antwort auf das Rätsel^^)

Edit meint ich bin zu langsam.^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Das meinte ich mit natürliche Weise^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit natürliche Weise^^


ach bald gibts eh GAR keine mehr von den beiden viechern, problem gelöst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

brille hatte recht, bin nicht sehr kreativ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> brille hatte recht, bin nicht sehr kreativ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat sonst nohc jmd was?^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Auf einem fernen Planeten lebt ein Volk dass sich Gnonoz nennt. Dieses Volk ist in drei Stämme unterteilt die Xurs die Schrogs und die Yzys. Ein Xur sagt immer die Wahrheit ein Schrog lügt immer und ein Yzy lügt oder sagt die Wahrheit je nach Lust und Laune.

Ein Händler der über dieses Volk bescheid wusste landete eines Tages mit seinem Raumschiff auf dem Planeten und traf kurz nach der Landung drei Gnonoz. Er begrüsste die drei und fragte sie von welchen Stämmen sie kommen.

Der 1. Gnonoz sagt: "Der dritte ist ein Schrog."
Der 2. Gnonoz sagt: "Der erste ist ein Xur."
Der 3. Gnonoz meint: "Ich bin ein Yzy."

 Wer ist nun was, wenn von jedem Stamm ein Gnonoz dabei ist?



Mir gehen langsam die Rätsel aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Auf einem fernen Planeten lebt ein Volk dass sich Gnonoz nennt. Dieses Volk ist in drei Stämme unterteilt die Xurs die Schrogs und die Yzys. Ein Xur sagt immer die Wahrheit ein Schrog lügt immer und ein Yzy lügt oder sagt die Wahrheit je nach Lust und Laune.
> 
> Ein Händler der über dieses Volk bescheid wusste landete eines Tages mit seinem Raumschiff auf dem Planeten und traf kurz nach der Landung drei Gnonoz. Er begrüsste die drei und fragte sie von welchen Stämmen sie kommen.
> 
> ...


hier stands richtige,1. xur, 2 yzy, 3 schrog


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Jop.


Es war richtig^^


----------



## Hinack (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Auf einem fernen Planeten lebt ein Volk dass sich Gnonoz nennt. Dieses Volk ist in drei Stämme unterteilt die Xurs die Schrogs und die Yzys. Ein Xur sagt immer die Wahrheit ein Schrog lügt immer und ein Yzy lügt oder sagt die Wahrheit je nach Lust und Laune.
> 
> Ein Händler der über dieses Volk bescheid wusste landete eines Tages mit seinem Raumschiff auf dem Planeten und traf kurz nach der Landung drei Gnonoz. Er begrüsste die drei und fragte sie von welchen Stämmen sie kommen.
> 
> ...


1.Xur
2.Yzy
3.Schrog
?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

1. xur, 2 yzy, 3 schrog


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Jop.
> 
> 
> Es war richtig^^


wars doch richtig? -.-'


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Also damits klar ist:

 Der Erste ist ein Xur
Der Zweite ist ein Yzy
Der Dritte ist ein Schrog

Alle andern Varianten führen zu einem Widerspruch


----------



## Kangrim (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Auf einem fernen Planeten lebt ein Volk dass sich Gnonoz nennt. Dieses Volk ist in drei Stämme unterteilt die Xurs die Schrogs und die Yzys. Ein Xur sagt immer die Wahrheit ein Schrog lügt immer und ein Yzy lügt oder sagt die Wahrheit je nach Lust und Laune.
> 
> Ein Händler der über dieses Volk bescheid wusste landete eines Tages mit seinem Raumschiff auf dem Planeten und traf kurz nach der Landung drei Gnonoz. Er begrüsste die drei und fragte sie von welchen Stämmen sie kommen.
> 
> ...



1 Xur
2 Yzy
3 Schorg


Edit: Verdammt ich muss schneller werden.^^


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

ne gaaaaaaaanz alte frage: wenn ein Kreter (ein Einwohner von Kreta(oder heist es Kretaner???-isja auch egal^^) sagt, dass alle Kreter immer Lügen, lügt er dann, oder sagt er die wahrheit?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

naja, sowas ähnliches hab ich vorhin schon gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

oh-trotzdem antworten^^
*klick*


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube ja
denn es gibt sicher auch welche die nicht lügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm 

kommt draufan. wenn alle lügen sagt er die wahrheit und dann stimmt sein text nicht also ..

ALLE lügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss fast


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Hier ein besseres Rätsel:

Ein listiger Kaufmann wurde einst zu lebenslanger Haft veruteilt. Da er aber ein sonst unbescholtener Bürger war, wollte der Richter ihm noch eine Chance geben und stellte ihm folgendes Rätsel.

"Vor dir hat es 2 Türen, eine der Türen führt in den Kerker und die andere in die Freiheit. Vor jeder Tür steht je ein Wächter, einer der Wächter sagt immer die Wahrheit der andere lügt immer. Du weisst nicht welcher der Wächter die Wahrheit sagt aber du darfst einem eine Frage stellen um herauszufinden welche der 2 Türen in die Freiheit führt."

Der Angeklagte stellte einem Wächter eine Frage, wusste dann genau welche Türe in die Freiheit führt und konnte sich so vor der Haftstrafe retten.

Was hatte er gefragt?


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

ok, is eigentlich kein rätsel, sondern ein paradoxon


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

also, ich schreib meins nochma:
wenn jmd sagt, ich bin ein notorischer lügner, glaubst du ihm?

wenn ja: dann sagt er die wahrheit, was aber eine lüge zu seiner aussage wäre, was aber wieder eine lüge wäre, was aber durch die wahrheit nicht sein kann :S

wenn er lügen würde, würde er die wahrheit sagen, was wieder eine lüge seiner aussage wäre, usw... :S



also der liebe hunti hat recht, es ist ein paradoxon


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Hier ein besseres Rätsel:
> 
> Ein listiger Kaufmann wurde einst zu lebenslanger Haft veruteilt. Da er aber ein sonst unbescholtener Bürger war, wollte der Richter ihm noch eine Chance geben und stellte ihm folgendes Rätsel.
> 
> ...


whosyourdaddy? *an wc3 erinner*

hmm weniger trinken/weniger sex/weniger rauchen ... mehr denken ..
mir kommt nix in den sinn ;(


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es darauf überhaupt ne Lösung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Hier ein besseres Rätsel:
> 
> Ein listiger Kaufmann wurde einst zu lebenslanger Haft veruteilt. Da er aber ein sonst unbescholtener Bürger war, wollte der Richter ihm noch eine Chance geben und stellte ihm folgendes Rätsel.
> 
> ...


welche tür wird mir der andere wächter empfehlen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Gibt es darauf überhaupt ne Lösung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Jop richtig!!


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

hmm wiso? @brille

sagen wa mal wächter a) lügt

so welche tür wird mir der andree wächter empfehlen?
da er lügt sagt er tür b) oder er sagt tür a)

bei wächter b) (nicht lügner) würde es gehen sofern er ihm vertraut ..


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

komisch, innerhalb von nichtmal 20 stunden 25 seiten...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Brille hat die richtige Antwort schon gesagt.


Er fragte einen der beiden Wächter: "Welche Türe würde mir der andere Wächter nennen, wenn ich ihn frage, welche Türe in die Freiheit führt?" Er wählt aber genau die andere Türe als die, die er gesagt bekam, da ja immer eine Lüge in dieser Antwort steckt -  egal von welchem der beiden Wächter sie kommt!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

also, der wächter, der die wahrheit sagt, wird auf die falsche tür deuten, da er ja darauf zeigt, worauf der lügner zeigen würde, würde man nach der türempfehlung selber fragen.
der wächter, der lügt würde auch auf die falsche tür zeigen, da er ja darauf zeigt, worauf der wahrheitswächter bei einer direkten frage nicht zeigen würde.

also egal, wen man erwischt, man nimmt nicht die tür, die man gezeigt bekommt.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

hmm und was wenn er absichtlich die richtige zeigt .. ah mist stimmt ja er MUSS lügen -.-^^
aber es ist doch auch ne lüge wenn man auf die richtige zeigt und sagt es ist die falsche .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so mein ich das


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber es ist doch auch ne lüge wenn man auf die richtige zeigt und sagt es ist die falsche ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein du fragst ja nicht: welche tür ist die richtige, sondern: was würde der andere empfehlen


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Man hat zwei gleich volle Tassen. Eine Tasse ist mit Kaffee und eine mit Tee gefüllt. Nun gibt man von der Kaffeetasse einen Löffel voll Kaffee in die Teetasse. Darauf rührt man den Tee um und gibt nun von dem Tee-Kaffee-Mix einen Löffel voll in die Kaffeetasse.

Hat es nun mehr Tee im Kaffee oder mehr Kaffee im Tee?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

beides gleich viel


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Brille hat schon wieder die richtige Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

wobei ich bei dem rätsel zugeben muss, ich kannte es ihn einer ähnlichen form  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Drei Forscher werden von Indianern gefangen genommen und an drei hintereinander stehende Pfähle gebunden.

Dabei sieht der vorderste Forscher keinen der anderen Kollegen. Der zweite sieht einzig den Pfahl mit dem vordersten Forscher. Der dritte sieht vor sich die beiden Pfähle mit seinen beiden Kollegen.

Der Medizinmann steckt nun jedem der Forscher eine Feder ins Haar die er versteckt für den jeweiligen Forscher aus seinem Beutel herauszieht.

Nun spricht der Medizinmann zu ihnen: "Insgesamt hatte es zwei schwarze und drei weisse Federn in meinem Beutel. Ich gebe euch die Chance frei zu kommen, wenn einer begründet weiss, welche Farbe die Feder hat, die er angesteckt bekam. 

Sehr lange herrscht Stille, doch dann schreit einer: "Hurra, jetzt weiss ich es!"

Welcher Forscher war es und welche Farbe hatte seine Feder?


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

der letzte hatt eine weise im haar, da die zwei vor ihm eine schwarze haben


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Falsch und es werden auch 2 Dinge gefragt.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

???


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Welcher Forscher war es und welche Farbe hatte seine Feder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

mh....

also, da es 2 schwarze gibt, wüsste der letze, wenn die beiden vor sich es hätten.
dann würde er ja sofort schreien.
da er das nicht tut, wissen die beiden vorne, dass mindestens einer von ihnen eine weiße hat.
wenn nun der 2. vor sich die schwarze sehen würde, würde er sofort sagen können, er habe die weiße.
da er aber so lange braucht, sieht er vor sich die weiße.

der erste weiß, warum dies so lange dauert, und schreit, dass er eine weiße hat.

zumindest glaub ichs so, weil ja die zeit als faktor erwähnt wird.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

der 3. forscher hatte eine weisse feder im haar, weil die zwei vor ihm schwarze federn im haar haben., anders geht es nicht!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

@Brille:  Richtiiiig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Erste hat eine weisse Feder.

Begründung:
Der 3.Forscher sieht die Federn der beiden anderen. Wenn diese schwarz wären, wüsste er, dass seine Feder weiss sein muss.
Da diese Erkenntnis keine lange Bedenkzeit erfordert, es aber sehr lange still war, können die beiden Federn nicht schwarz sein.
Die beiden Federn müssen also entweder weiss/weiss, sschwarz/weiss bzw. weiss/schwarz sein.
Es folgt daraus, dass mindestens eine Feder weiss ist.
Wenn der erste Forscher nun eine schwarze Feder hätte, so wüsste der zweite seine Farbe.
Aber auch dieser kann scheinbar die Farbe seiner Feder nicht bestimmen, da es wirklich lange gedauert hat.
Somit schliesst der erste, dass seine Feder weiss sein muss, da nur in diesem Fall niemand der anderen einen Schluss ziehen kann.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

oh, so gehts auch XD


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Dieses Rätsel ist etwas schwer für diese Uhrzeit, aber egal:

Zwei Mathematiker treffen sich auf der Strasse und fangen ein Gespräch an.

"Wie ich gehört habe hast du schon drei Kinder."
"Ja das ist richtig, ich habe drei Töchter."
"Wie alt sind sie denn?"
"Tja, wenn man ihr Alter zusammenzählt erhält man 13 und wenn man ihr Alter miteinander multipliziert ergibt das die selbe Zahl wie auf der Hausnummer dort drüben."
"Ach ja, das genügt mir aber noch nicht."
"Stimmt, ich muss noch erwähnen, dass meine älteste Tochter einen Hund hat."
"Jetzt ist alles klar!"

Wie alt sind die drei Töchter?


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

????
ich kapiers nicht -.- wie ist die hausnummer denn?
bsp. a) ist 7 jahre alt
b) ist 3 jahre alt
c) ist 3 jahre alt

gibt 63
bei 6/4/3 = 72

also hä?
und was hat das mit dem hund zu tun? man kann auch nem 1järigen nen hund schenken


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Tja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

schwer...
naj, ich leg mich mal hin, gn8


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Jo Gn8.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Klar ist auf jeden Fall das eine die älteste ist... weil die älteste eben einen Hund hat...  also schonmal nicht, das alle gleich alt sind...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja deshalb steht auch das mit dem Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ja deshalb steht auch das mit dem Hund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


argh ok, dann hab ichs!

also, man listet die zahlen auf, die dann 13 ergeben.

entscheidend ist dann der satz "Gut, das genügt mir aber nicht"?
d.h., es gibt 2 sachen zwischen denen er sich entscheiden muss.


wenn man es aufgeschrieben hat (und ja das hab ich, weil ich sonst nicht schlafen kann!!!!!)
merkt man,1,6,6 und  2,2,9 ergeben 36.

nun kommt das mit dem kack hund!
es muss also eine älteste geben.
in 1,6,6 gibt es 2 ältere, also kann das nicht sein.
2,2,9, da die älteste ja den hund hat.


so, genug für heute, mir raucht der kopf :S


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (9. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt seist du Brille!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine richtige Lösung ist: Die Töchter sind 9, 2 und 2 Jahre alt!!

Erklärung
Mit der Bedingung, dass die Summe der Alter 13 ist, gibt es noch mehrere Möglichkeiten. Spielt man alle Möglichkeiten durch und bildet jeweils das das Produkt der Altersangabe, so stellt man fest, dass man bei Kenntnis der Hausnummer das Alter der Kinder genau sagen könnte. Nur beim Produkt 36 ist dies nicht eindeutig möglich. Der Satz mit dem Hund ist nur insofern wichtig, dass es eine älteste Tochter gibt und nicht etwa zwei (Zwillinge). Also kommt nur noch die Lösung in Betracht, dass die älteste Tochter 9, die jüngeren Töchter beide 2 sind.


----------



## Schleppel (9. Oktober 2008)

ah oke.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Klaus und Peter möchten 2 kg Zucker abwiegen. Sie haben aber nur eine Balkenwaage mit zwei ungleich langen Armen, ein 1 kg Gewicht, ein paar Tüten und genügend Zucker.

Wie sollen Klaus und Peter vorgehen?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Niemand ne Idee?


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Niemand ne Idee?



20 euro für ne digital waage aufwenden und schon hat sich das prob^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Niemand ne Idee?


wenn ich sage ja, heissts eh wieder böse brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Geh endlich ins Bettchen Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Geh endlich ins Bettchen Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bin schon weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Also Brille was ist deine Lösung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Naja also, ich denke es geht so:

Sie müssen die Waage ins Gleichgewicht bringen da sie sonst nicht weiterkommen also müssen sie das Gewicht+ eine leere Tüte in eine Waagschale legen, dann eine tüte mit so viel zucker füllen dass sie im gleichgewicht ist.

Dann das Gewicht entfernen und die leere Tüte mit Zucker füllen, die müsste ja nun 1kg enthalten. Dann das gleiche Spiel wiederholen, fertig.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und du bist der blöden Brille zuvorgekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nö, ich hab extra nix gepostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Hey, ich bin erst vor 5 Minuten dazu gekommen :>


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Next!

Für welche verschiedenen Ziffern stehen X, Y und Z bei folgender Rechnung?

                                                  XZY + XYZ = YZX



Ist schon okay Brille...bist immer noch Platz 1 *Brille n Keks reich*


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ist schon okay Brille...bist immer noch Platz 1 *Brille n Keks reich*


*keksverschling*


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Zu spät! *denk*


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde mich ja gerne morgen nochmal dran setzten, bin im moment einfach nicht in der Lage dazu, nur morgen hab ich keine Zeit wie die komplette nächste Woche auch nicht, vielleicht weiß die Brill ja eine Lösung. 
Ich vermute auch etwas, aber das ist falsch glaube ich
Vielleicht n neues? :>


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Weiss Brille ne Lösung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier schon mal das nächste Rätsel:

Eines Tages fällt ein kleiner Frosch in einen 30 Meter tiefen Brunnen. Mit aller Kraft probiert der Frosch die glitschigen Wände des Brunnens hinauf zu klettern. Dabei klettert der Frosch pro Tag 3 Meter hinauf. Jede Nacht, während er sich ausruht, rutscht der Frosch aber wieder um 2 Meter nach unten.

Wie viele Tage dauert es bis der arme Frosch endlich aus dem Brunnen kommt?


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Weiss Brille ne Lösung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geschickt da is ne kleine Falle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lösung ist 27
Er braucht für 27 Meter 27 Tage, am nächsten tag klettert er noch einmal und ist frei.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Richtisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

=)

Aber das Matheding fuchst mich irgendwie, aber ich komm immo einfach nich drauf^^
Vielleicht morgen nochmal kurz dran setzen hab zwar nich viel Zeit aber ich kann so nich ruhig schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> =)
> 
> Aber das Matheding fuchst mich irgendwie, aber ich komm immo einfach nich drauf^^
> Vielleicht morgen nochmal kurz dran setzen hab zwar nich viel Zeit aber ich kann so nich ruhig schlafen
> ...





Spoiler



durch die mittlere zahl muss y 0 oder 9 sein.
die erste zahl jeweils besagt:
y=2*x+1 (ja, +1, da die darauffolgenden zahlen ja y=2*x so alleine ausschließen lassen.
also ist y=9,
dadurch ergibt sich x=4, und z dürfte klar sein^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Aso sorry es ist gar net richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... aber das mit der Falle stimmt!

Brille hat mal wieder Recht... 

XZY + XYZ = YZX

Von der mittleren Ziffer wissen wir: Y = 0 oder Y = 9

Von der ersten Ziffer wissen wir: Y = 2·X oder Y = 2·X + 1

Beides zusammen ergibt: Y = 9

Damit wissen wir: X = 4 und die letzte Ziffer ist Z = 5

Test: 459 + 495 = 954


----------



## Zainex (10. Oktober 2008)

so, da ich eh nix zu tun habe, hab ich mich mal am dem rätsel versucht, die lösung ist:

459+495=954


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Zainex schrieb:


> so, da ich eh nix zu tun habe, hab ich mich mal am dem rätsel versucht, die lösung ist:
> 
> 459+495=954


*keksreich*
^^


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Aso sorry es ist gar net richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Er braucht den Anfang des 28ten Tages auch noch, damit er die 3 Meter noch klettert.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Jop!

*Auch Thraslon n Keks reich*


----------



## Zainex (10. Oktober 2008)

menö da streng ich einma meine grauen zellen an und dann poste ich zu spät *grml*


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt wo ihrs sagt, ergibt Sinn die Lösung :>


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

In einer Strasse stehen fünf Häuser unterschiedlicher Farbe. Sie werden von fünf Männern verschiedener Nationalität bewohnt. Jeder der Männer hat in Bezug auf Rauchen, Trinken und Haustiere andere Gewohnheiten.

Häuser (1, 2, 3, 4, 5)
Farbe (gelb, weiss, rot, grün, blau)
Nationalität (Norwegen, England, Spanien, Holland, Japan)
Rauchen (Zigaretten, Zigarren, Filter, Pfeife, Zigarillo)
Trinken (Milch, Orangensaft, Kaffee, Wasser, Tee)
Haustiere (Hund, Pferd, Fuchs, Schnecke, Zebra)

Hinweise
1.   Der Engländer lebt in dem Haus mit der roten Türe.
2.   Der Spanier hat einen Hund.
3.   Kaffe wird in dem Haus mit der grünen Türe getrunken.
4.   Der Holländer trinkt Tee.
5.   Das Haus mit der grünen Türe befindet sich direkt neben dem Haus mit der weissen Türe.
6.   Im Haus mit der gelben Türe werden Zigaretten geraucht.
7.   Der Zigarilloraucher hält sich Schnecken.
8.   Der Norweger lebt neben dem Haus mit der blauen Türe.
9.   Milch wird im mittleren Haus getrunken.
10. Der Norweger lebt im ersten Haus links.
11. Der Mann, der die Filterzigaretten raucht, lebt in dem Haus, welches neben dem Mann mit dem Fuchs liegt.
12. Zigarette wird geraucht im Haus, das neben dem Haus liegt, in dem man das Pferd hat.
13. Der Zigarrenraucher trinkt Orangensaft.
14. Der Japaner raucht Pfeife.

Frage

Wer trinkt Wasser und wem gehört das Zebra?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

hatten wir nicht sowas ähnliches heute schonma?^^


----------



## Zainex (10. Oktober 2008)

jap hatten wir :>


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Schon möglich, aber wird kaum das selbe sein ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

boah, dann muss ich mir nochma so ne tabelle machen... :\


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja so einen Keks muss man sich halt erarbeiten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Norweger trinkt Wasser, dem Japsen gehört das Zebra.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Norweger trinkt Wasser, dem Japsen gehört das Zebra.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WIIIIEEESOOOO^^


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> WIIIIEEESOOOO^^


Du willst jetzt von mir das ich dir hier jeden Schritt einzeln beschreibe? Bitte nicht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt von mir das ich dir hier jeden Schritt einzeln beschreibe? Bitte nicht!


nein, wieso du vor mir gepostet hast.^^

du willst meine kekse, gib es zu *g*


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich schneller war :>

Jaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe Kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Doch ich will das auch ( Google und so... xD )

*Keks geb und Lösung post*


Der Norweger trinkt Wasser
Das Zebra gehört dem Japaner
Haus 	Farbe 	Land 	     Rauchware 	Tier   	Getränk
1 	        gelb 	    Norwegen 	Zigaretten 	Fuchs         Wasser
2 	        blau  	Holland 	Filter 	Pferd 	Tee
3 	        rot     	England 	Zigarillo 	Schnecke 	Milch
4 	       grün 	        Japan 	Pfeife 	Zebra 	Kaffee
5 	       weiss  	Spanien 	Zigarre 	Hund 	Orangensaft


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Das, aber das, das dauert doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

tabelle+ skizzen fotographieren und hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Abdullah steht im Hafen von Kashaba mit 300 Bananen. Er soll seinem Scheich, der im 100 km weiter entfernten Lumbubu lebt, möglichst viele dieser Bananen mitbringen. Abdullah's Kamel kann maximal 100 Bananen auf einmal tragen. Da die Bewältigung der Strecke sehr mühsam ist, isst das Kamel nach jedem zurückgelegten Kilometer eine Banane. Suchen Sie einen Weg, damit Abdullah's Scheich möglichst viele Bananen erhält!

Hinweis: Abdullah kann natürlich den Weg in Etappen einteilen und Zwischenlager einrichten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

lol, erstma afk, über die namen lachen, dann nachdenken^^


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Meine Webcam is am Arsch und was andres hab ich nich zur Hand, bin nicht son Fotofreak :>


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Abdullah steht im Hafen von Kashaba mit 300 Bananen. Er soll seinem Scheich, der im 100 km weiter entfernten Lumbubu lebt, möglichst viele dieser Bananen mitbringen. Abdullah's Kamel kann maximal 100 Bananen auf einmal tragen. Da die Bewältigung der Strecke sehr mühsam ist, isst das Kamel nach jedem zurückgelegten Kilometer eine Banane. Suchen Sie einen Weg, damit Abdullah's Scheich möglichst viele Bananen erhält!
> 
> Hinweis: Abdullah kann natürlich den Weg in Etappen einteilen und Zwischenlager einrichten.


Er soll sich n Elefanten kaufen oder das Zeug selbst schleppen.

Will das Vieh auch ne Banane wenn es ohne Gewicht läuft? :>


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

War doch nur n Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... obwohl..... ^^

Und ja, es will immer ne Banane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> War doch nur n Witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So ne Sau...
Er soll sich n anderes Vieh zulegen -.-


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Jo schon richtig gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Oke also ich arbeite dran ist ziemlich schwierig wie ich finde is auch mein letztes...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Jo gehe nach diesem Rätsel auch ins Bettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich edite dann das Ergebniss, nur damit ich erster war :>

Also Tante Edith erklärt euch das jetzt mal.

Um den Anfang am besten auszunutzen geht man 20 KM, dies 2x und lädt jeweils 60 Bananen dort ab. Jetzt liegen dort 120 man geht noch einmal zurück, holt erneut 100, geht zum ersten Zwischenlager und lädt 20 weiter auf(das Kamels hat ja wieder 20 gegessen. So hier kommt jetzt der schwierige Teil ich habe es zu erst mit dem zwischenlager bei 40 KM versucht, allerdings bleiben hier nurnoch sehr wenige Bananen übrig, sodass  am Ende nur 40 Bananen bleiben. Dann habe ich es mit 30 versucht, hier ist das Problem, dass man die Zahl der Bananen nicht voll ausschöpfen kann hier ein Beispiel:

Bei 40:
Man hat an Checkpoint 1, 120 Bananen liegen, da man 20 mitnimmt nurnoch 100, man läuft 40 KM, um wieder zurückzukommen braucht man ja erneut 40 Bananen weswegen man nur 20 abladen kann, man läuft erneut zurück holt die restlichen und kommt mit einem Vorrat von 60 Bananen am Checkpoint 2 an. Hier lädt man die 20 auf und läuft die restlichen 40 KM so bleiben 40 Bananen.

Bei 30:
Man hat an Checkpoint 1, 120 Bananen liegen, da man 20 mitnimmt nurnoch 100, man läuft 30KM, um wieder zurückzukommen braucht man ja erneut 30 Bananen weswegen man nur 40 abladen kann, man läuft erneut zurück und holt den Rest. Jetzt kommt das Problem das man überladen ist und die Anzahl der Bananen nicht voll ausschöpfen kann. Also: man holt also den Rest, läuft die 30 KM, dort liegen 40 Bananen, man hat aber nur 30 verbraucht, also kann man 10 nicht aufnhemen so muss das Ergebniss zwischen 30 und 40 liegen.

Letztendlich glaube ich ist es ausfühlrich genug, das Energebniss ist den 2ten Checkpoint bei 33  Km(nachdem 1ten wohlgemerkt) zu setzen und somit beim Schiech mit 53 Bananen zu erscheienn (eine bleibt übrig)


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

> Ich habs tongue.gif
> 
> So ich edite dann das Ergebniss, nur damit ich erster war :>




LOL xD



So nun geht das nicht mehr ( Wegen Zitat ) ...HAHAHA ich bin soooo fies *Böse lach*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne Brille hast du es?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> LOL xD
> 
> 
> 
> So nun geht das nicht mehr ( Wegen Zitat ) ...HAHAHA ich bin soooo fies *Böse lach*


ach mir egal, ich post einfach mein erstes, ich bin grad zu müde, weil beim 2. versuch
nimmt 100 bei 1 nimmt er 20 (die das kamel verbraucht hat) wieder auf und geht vollbeldaden 34km zu punkt 2, dieser ist nun 54km vom startpunkt entfernt, und er lädt dort 32 ab
läuft zu 1 zurück nimmt die noch dortliegenden 100
lädt bei 2 die 32 auf
hat jetzt 98
und läuft 46km und käme auf 52 bananen
also ich find grad meinen fehler net, bin zu verpeilt/ müde^^

start: S
1,2, zwischenlager,
z=ziel
100 banenen, 20 km zu 1, 60 abladen, wieder zurück
das ganze nochmal
wieder 100 bananen aufladen, 20 km zu 1, 20 aufladen
1 nach 2 33km laufen, 34 abladen, zu 1 gehen
1 restlichen 100 nehmen, zu 2 gehen, 33 bananen aufladen (die eine kanns kamel fressen.)
von 2, 47 km zu z, scheich hat 54 bananen


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Das war synchron :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Das war synchron :>


ich hat die erste lösung schon früher, frag shaga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber egal, hauptsache ich kann schlafen xD


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Naja knapp daneben.



Spoiler



Ergebnis:  Der Scheich erhält 53 Bananen.

Bezeichnet man den Start in Kashaba mit S, das Ziel in Lumbubu mit Z und nimmt man zwei Zwischenlager bei P1 und P2 an, so ergibt die Lösung der linearen Optimierung (s. weiter unten) für die Distanz von S bis P1  20 km und für die Distanz von P1 bis P2  33 km. {Die Annahme genau eines Zwischenlagers führt auf das Resultat von 40 Bananen}
Dies ergibt den folgenden Transport:

   1.

      100 Bananen aufladen, 20 km zu P1 marschieren, dort 60 Bananen abladen und zu S zurückkehren.
   2.

      Nochmals dasselbe wie bei 1.
   3.

      Bei S 100 Bananen aufladen, 20 km zu P1 marschieren, dort 20 Bananen aufladen.
   4.

      Von P1  33 km zu P2 marschieren, dort 34 Bananen abladen und zu P1 zurückkehren.
   5.

      Bei P1 die restlichen 100 Bananen aufladen, zu P2 marschieren und dort 33 Bananen aufladen. Weil das Kamel bisher so gut gearbeitet hat, darf es hier zusätzlich die 'Restbanane' essen!
   6.

      Von P2  47 km zum Ziel Z marschieren und dem Scheich 53 Bananen übergeben. 

Für die mathematisch Interessierten das 'Programm' der linearen Optimierung:  
x sei Distanz von S zu P1, y diejenige von P1 zu P2 in km.
Sicher x>0 und y>0. Weiter x<50 und y<50 klar wegen Verlust von 1 Banane pro km.
Bei P1 muss die Anzahl der Bananen nach der fünfmal zurückgelegten Distanz x kleiner oder gleich 200 betragen, also muss 5x ³ 100 sein.
Bei P2 muss die Anzahl der Bananen nach der dreimal zurückgelegten Distanz y kleiner oder gleich 100 betragen, also muss 3y ³ 100 sein.
Die total zurückgelegte Distanz ist 5x + 3y + 100 - x - y = 4x + 2y +100. Sie muss minimal werden (denn 300 - total zurückgelegte Distanz muss maximal werden). Also:

  x > 0, y > 0
  x < 50, y < 50
  5x ³ 100, 3y ³ 100

  Zielfunktion z(x,y) = 4x + 2y  soll minimal werden

Die Lösung dieser Optimierung ergibt für x 20, für y 33+1/3. Die Anpassung auf ganze Zahlen führt zum Ergebnis.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

*Brille Recht und Keks geb*


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab genau in der Minute den edith gemacht als du gepostet hast, und die Lösung hatte ich da als ich den Post schreib ich wollte nur ausfürhlich erklären weils sonst wieder heißt: Google ist dein Freund! :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

so, ihr habt recht, ich meinen fehler gefunden, und meine ruhe^^


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> *Brille Recht und Keks geb*


Du bist parteiisch! ich hatte Recht :>

tante Edith schreit : KEKSE!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Nein für Tante Edith gibts keine Kekse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich schreie: KEKSE!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

ich schreie: gute nacht, und morgen auf weiteres frohes rätselraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich schreie: GN8

Werde Morgen wieder Rätsel posten.

Nach einem Tag ist Grüne Brille ganz klar in Führung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich schreie: gute nacht, und morgen auf weiteres frohes rätselraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alles gude, morgen müsst ihr dann ohne mich machen, da kann Brille ja wieder ne one-man-show machen :>

machts gut.

ich kam auch erst später dazu :> 
und du schuldest mir n kekse, beim Kamel hatte ich Recht, ja, ich beharre auch darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

lol 2 Dumme 1 Gedanke oder so...^^

Habt ihr übrigens bemerkt ---> 1 Tag ---> 30 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rekordverdächtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> lol 2 Dumme 1 Gedanke oder so...^^


kann man so sagen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> und du schuldest mir n kekse, beim Kamel hatte ich Recht, ja, ich beharre auch darauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja, schon gut, du bekommst was von mir *rüberreich*


----------



## Karzaak (10. Oktober 2008)

ihr Freaks 

bis jetzt durchgerätselt oder was?

Respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Jop :=)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> lol 2 Dumme 1 Gedanke oder so...^^
> 
> Habt ihr übrigens bemerkt ---> 1 Tag ---> 30 Seiten
> 
> ...



Nope. Es gab mal einen Thread übr Kräutergebackene Eier. Der hat an einem Tag an die 90 Seiten geschafft. War allerdings auch im WoW-Forum. Ich glaube aber dennoch, dass der Nachtschwärmer mehr als 30 Seiten an einem Tag schaffte. "Ein-Wort,-oder-Zeichen-Spam-ftw!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (10. Oktober 2008)

> Ein-Wort,-oder-Zeichen-Spam-ftw!"



nene, das sind bitte wertvolle Diskussionen um wichtige Themen mit gewichtigen Ergebnissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

Postbestimmungen

Bei der mongolischen Post gibt es eine strenge Bestimmung, die besagt, daß Gegenstände, die durch die Post befördert werden sollen, nicht länger als einen Meter sein dürfen. Längere Gegenstände müssen von privaten Botendiensten, die für ihre horrenden Preise, ihre Unzuverlässigkeit und Schlamperei berüchtigt sind, transportiert werden. Boris wollte seine wertvolle antike Flöte natürlich unbedingt auf dem sicheren und zuverlässigen Postweg verschicken. Unglücklicherweise war sie 1,4 Meter lang und konnte, da sie aus einem einzigen langen, hohlen Elfenbeinstück gearbeitet war, nicht auseinandergenommen werden. Nach langem Überlegen fand er schließlich doch einen Weg, die Flöte trotz ihrer Überlänge durch die mongolische Post befördern zu lassen. Wie hat er das angestellt?


----------



## shadow24 (10. Oktober 2008)

weiss doch jeder,dass die Mongolen bestechlich sind...hat ein bischen mehr bezahlt und es ging)))
oder gibt es tatsächlich eine ordentliche Lösung?


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



er macht ein würfeliges päckchen, das knappe eine seitenlänge unter einen meter hat. nun passt die flöte locker in die diagonale und das päckchen ist regelkonform. voll fies die antwort XD


so und ich bin off ciao bis später


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

Ohne die Lösung gelesen zu haben würde ich auf ein Paket von 1x1 Meter Tippen und es Diagonal reinlegen.

edit: fuck bin ich gut


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

Ein Mann kam auf seinen Reisen in eine Kleinstadt, in der er nie zuvor gewesen war und niemanden kannte. Da er sich gerne die Haare schneiden lassen wollte, hielt er nach einem Frisiersalon Ausschau. Die beiden einzigen Geschäfte dieser Art lagen nicht weit voneinander entfernt an der Hauptstraße. Der Fremde sah sich die beiden Geschäfte lange und aufmerksam an. Das eine war sehr sauber und ordentlich. Der ganze Laden machte einen tadellosen Eindruck. Der Friseur fegte eben einige Haare zusammen und wartete auf seinen nächsten Kunden. Der andere Salon war das krasse Gegenteil. Er sah ziemlich unordentlich und baufällig aus. Drinnen lümmelte der zerzauste Besitzer des Ladens in einem Stuhl und wartete auf sein nächstes Opfer. Die Preise waren in beiden Geschäften gleich. Nach sorgfältiger Überlegung beschloss der Reisende, zu dem unordentlich aussehenden Friseur zu gehen. Warum?
Knabbert mal daran hehe


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

schwer...
mal überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

soll ich ne spoil lösung hinschreiben, oder willst noch n bissi überlegen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> Ein Mann kam auf seinen Reisen in eine Kleinstadt, in der er nie zuvor gewesen war und niemanden kannte. Da er sich gerne die Haare schneiden lassen wollte, hielt er nach einem Frisiersalon Ausschau. Die beiden einzigen Geschäfte dieser Art lagen nicht weit voneinander entfernt an der Hauptstraße. Der Fremde sah sich die beiden Geschäfte lange und aufmerksam an. Das eine war sehr sauber und ordentlich. Der ganze Laden machte einen tadellosen Eindruck. Der Friseur fegte eben einige Haare zusammen und wartete auf seinen nächsten Kunden. Der andere Salon war das krasse Gegenteil. Er sah ziemlich unordentlich und baufällig aus. Drinnen lümmelte der zerzauste Besitzer des Ladens in einem Stuhl und wartete auf sein nächstes Opfer. Die Preise waren in beiden Geschäften gleich. Nach sorgfältiger Überlegung beschloss der Reisende, zu dem unordentlich aussehenden Friseur zu gehen. Warum?
> Knabbert mal daran hehe



Der ordentliche Friseur war stock-schwul. Der unordentliche nicht?^^


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



es gibt nur 2 frisörläden. daraus folgt sie müssen sich gegenseitig die haare schneiden. -> der in dem hässlichen salon hatte zerzauste haare und der im schönen hatte einen guten schnitt, folglich muss der im hässlichen salon ein besserer frisör sein :-)


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

Höhöhö das ist fies^^:
Vor einigen Jahren entführte in den USA ein junger Mann ein Passagierflugzeug. Er zwang den Piloten mit vorgehaltener Pistole, einen anderen Flughafen anzufliegen, und teilte den Verantwortlichen über Funk seine Forderungen mit. Als Gegenleistung für die Rückgabe des Flugzeugs und die Freilassung der Geiseln forderte er 100000 Dollar in einer Plastiktüte und zwei Fallschirme. Nach der Landung wurden seine Forderungen erfüllt, das Flugzeug startete wieder und flog in geringer Höhe in Richtung des ursprünglichen Reiseziels. Als sich die Maschine über einer verlassenen Gegend befand, legte der Entführer einen der Fallschirme an, klemmte sich die Tüte mit dem Lösegeld unter den Arm und sprang aus dem Flugzeug. Der zweite Fallschirm blieb unbenutzt zurück. Der Mann wurde nie gefasst. Es ist Aufgabe der Polizei, ihn zu finden. Warum forderte der Mann zwei Fallschirme, wenn davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass er von Anfang an nur einen benützen wollte?


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

um die Polizei zu verwirren und sie denken zu lassen, das noch ein zweiter an bord ist.(?)


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

war verdammt schnell gz
Lösung:



Spoiler



Man ist der Meinung, dass der Flugzeugentführer zwei Fallschirme forderte, um die Polizei glauben zu machen, er plane zusammen mit einer Geisel aus dem Flugzeug abzuspringen. Deshalb gab man ihm natürlich zwei einwandfreie Fallschirme. Hätte er nur ein Exemplar verlangt, hätte die Polizei gewusst, dass es für den Entführer selbst bestimmt war, und hätte ihm einen manipulierten Fallschirm mit Löschern darin geben können. Durch seine Forderung nach zwei Fallschirmen konnte er dieses Risiko ausschließen, und es war egal, welchen er für seine Flucht benutzte.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

ok, jetzt post ich mal n Rätsel(wenn s schon da war srry):
Ein Bauer will mit seinem Kohlkopf, seiner Ziege und einem Wolf ans andere Ufer eines Flusses. Er hat aber nur ein kleines Boot zur Verfügung, wo er nur ein Teil (also Kohl, Ziege oder Wolf) mitnehmen kann. Er muss also mehrmals übersetzen. Das Problem allerdings ist, dass die Ziege ohne den Bauern den Kohl fressen würde und der Wolf sich über die Ziege hermachen würde, wenn der Bauer sie aus den Augen ließe. Wie muss der Bauer die Überfahrten gestalten, dass für keinen seiner Besitztümer eine Gefahr droht?


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

schlaues Kerlchen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ok, jetzt post ich mal n Rätsel(wenn s schon da war srry):
> Ein Bauer will mit seinem Kohlkopf, seiner Ziege und einem Wolf ans andere Ufer eines Flusses. Er hat aber nur ein kleines Boot zur Verfügung, wo er nur ein Teil (also Kohl, Ziege oder Wolf) mitnehmen kann. Er muss also mehrmals übersetzen. Das Problem allerdings ist, dass die Ziege ohne den Bauern den Kohl fressen würde und der Wolf sich über die Ziege hermachen würde, wenn der Bauer sie aus den Augen ließe. Wie muss der Bauer die Überfahrten gestalten, dass für keinen seiner Besitztümer eine Gefahr droht?



Ziegen fressen garkeinen Kohl?!


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ziegen fressen garkeinen Kohl?!


Doch!


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

hatten wir leider schon. ich habe es falsch gelöst^^ ich habe die ziege rübergefahren, dann den wolf geholt und hinter den zaun gesperrt (was nicht zählt) und dann den kohlkopf rübergefahren^^


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ok, jetzt post ich mal n Rätsel(wenn s schon da war srry):
> Ein Bauer will mit seinem Kohlkopf, seiner Ziege und einem Wolf ans andere Ufer eines Flusses. Er hat aber nur ein kleines Boot zur Verfügung, wo er nur ein Teil (also Kohl, Ziege oder Wolf) mitnehmen kann. Er muss also mehrmals übersetzen. Das Problem allerdings ist, dass die Ziege ohne den Bauern den Kohl fressen würde und der Wolf sich über die Ziege hermachen würde, wenn der Bauer sie aus den Augen ließe. Wie muss der Bauer die Überfahrten gestalten, dass für keinen seiner Besitztümer eine Gefahr droht?


Das ist doch so ein Rätsel das man ganz am Anfang in der Schule macht und schon so gut wie in jedem Heftchen vorkam.

1. Hin = Schaf
2. Hin = Wolf
2. Zurück = Schaf
3. Hin = Kolhkopf
4. Hin = Schaf


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

richrig^^


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Du hast einen Kuchen. Schneide ihn mit deinem Messer in 8 Teile. Die Bedingung ist, dass du nur 3 mal schneiden darfst. Wie stellst du es an ?


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, ich komm nur auf 7   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Man teil ihn erst 1 mal der länge, sodass man nun praktisch 2 Schichten hat durch und dann zeinmal in der Mitte wie eine Pizza :>

Tante Edith musste eingreifen weil ich zu dumm war >.<


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

dito
Tante Edith meinte ich solle wegen zu langsamen tippens hinzufügen, dass dies @ Qonix war :-)


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

nein! (Nur 6 Stücke *klick*)


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Hab editiert jetzt ists richtig, ist einfach noch zu früh :>


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> nein! (Nur 6 Stücke *klick*)


Ich kanns wohl nicht gut genug erklären, also, du musst ihn einmal so Teilen, dass du 2 Schichten hast, dh, aus einem Kuchen mach 2 nur nicht mehr ganz so hoch. Praktisch an der Seite einmal durchschneiden.

Jetzt hat man 2 Kuchen, diese übereinander jetzt setzt man einfach 2 Schnitte genau durch die Mitte damit man 4 Teile bekommt. 4x2=8


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

hier in 3D^^


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

hab dein edit noch nicht gesehen, als ich meins editiert hab, war richtig!
Neues: Ein Mann kommt aus seiner Haustür, geht etwa eine einen Kilometer in genau südlicher Richtung, danach 4 km nach Westen. Da begegnet er einem Bären. Der Mann rennt um sein Leben, und zwar genau einen Kilometer weit nach Norden und stößt genau auf sein Haus. Welche Farbe hat der Bär??


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

weiß, weils n eisbär ist


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

Oder man schneidet sie in 2 Teile, legte diese aufeinander und schneidet wieder in der Hälfte durch, legte sie wieder aufeinander und schneidet wieder in der Hälfte durch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> hab dein edit noch nicht gesehen, als ich meins editiert hab, war richtig!
> Neues: Ein Mann kommt aus seiner Haustür, geht etwa eine einen Kilometer in genau südlicher Richtung, danach 4 km nach Westen. Da begegnet er einem Bären. Der Mann rennt um sein Leben, und zwar genau einen Kilometer weit nach Norden und stößt genau auf sein Haus. Welche Farbe hat der Bär??



Sein Haus war echt 4 Kilometer lang? Verwunderlich ... ^^


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist da war wohl einer schneller, also er lebt auf dem nordpol, dh, er entfernt sich 1km von seinerm haus, jetzt läuft er praktisch 4km im Kreis um sein Haus und läuft danach wieder hoch :>



Qonix schrieb:


> Oder man schneidet sie in 2 Teile, legte diese aufeinander und schneidet wieder in der Hälfte durch, legte sie wieder aufeinander und schneidet wieder in der Hälfte durch.



genau das meinte ich


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

Man, wegen doofer Arbeit bin ich immer zu spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

<- hat heute schulautonom frei, weil die lehrer irgendeine besprechung haben *freu*


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

So ihr Pappnasen!

Vor langer Zeit herrschte ein König, der stets alle Gefangenen hinrichten ließ. Um deren Schuld zu beweisen, hatte er eine kleine Schatulle mit einem weißen Elfenbein-Kügelchen und einem schwarzen Ebenholz-Kügelchen. Jeder Gefangene durfte eines der beiden Kügelchen aus der Schatulle ziehen. War's das schwarze, so galt er als schuldig und wurde hingerichtet. Zog er dagegen das weiße, so kam er frei. Merkwürdigerweise gelang es aber nie jemandem, das weiße Kügelchen zu ziehen, und im ganzen Land flüsterte man sich bald zu: "Unser König, der Fiesling, hat zwei schwarze Kügelchen in seinem Kästchen." Doch niemald traute sich das laut zu sagen, und so zogen weiterhin alle Gefangenen das schwarze Kügelchen und wurden hingerichtet, bis eines Tages ein Gefangener die rettende Idee hatte.

Wie konnte er sein Leben retten?

Hinweis: Er hatte keine Möglichkeit, ein Kügelchen zu färben oder zu vertauschen. Er konnte auch nicht beide ziehen, und hätte er gar keines gezogen, wäre er ebenfalls hingerichtet worden.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke immer zu kompliziert. -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> So ihr Pappnasen!
> 
> Vor langer Zeit herrschte ein König, der stets alle Gefangenen hinrichten ließ. Um deren Schuld zu beweisen, hatte er eine kleine Schatulle mit einem weißen Elfenbein-Kügelchen und einem schwarzen Ebenholz-Kügelchen. Jeder Gefangene durfte eines der beiden Kügelchen aus der Schatulle ziehen. War's das schwarze, so galt er als schuldig und wurde hingerichtet. Zog er dagegen das weiße, so kam er frei. Merkwürdigerweise gelang es aber nie jemandem, das weiße Kügelchen zu ziehen, und im ganzen Land flüsterte man sich bald zu: "Unser König, der Fiesling, hat zwei schwarze Kügelchen in seinem Kästchen." Doch niemald traute sich das laut zu sagen, und so zogen weiterhin alle Gefangenen das schwarze Kügelchen und wurden hingerichtet, bis eines Tages ein Gefangener die rettende Idee hatte.
> 
> ...



Hatten wir schon: Er schluckt eine ganz schnell runter.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, oke ich mach mich mal daran die 32 Seiten zu durchstöbern um zu wissen was wir hier schon hatten :>


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

Mal ein nicht ganz so schweres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Keller sind drei Lichtschalter, einer davon schaltet das Licht im ersten Stock ein - du weisst aber nicht, welcher. Du darfst aber nur ein einziges mal in den ersten Stock gehen, um nachzusehen, welche Lampe brennt. Wie findest du heraus, welcher der drei Schalter die Lampe schaltet?


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das so weitergeht haben in nem Monat alle rätsel bis auf das mit dem Sinn des Lebens geknackt XD
Und das kann nur einer lösen, aber er dessen name nicht genannt werden darf *hust* CHUCK NORRIS *räusper* will uns nicht die Lösung verraten :-)


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

hm ein lichtschalter ist für die lampe...bleiben 2, wovon einer für den keller sein muss. wenn man den für den keller hat, braucht man nur mehr einen umlegen nach oben gehen und dan weiß man es ja.
*grummel* sicher volle kanne falsch XD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mal ein nicht ganz so schweres.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Am Geräusch.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> hm ein lichtschalter ist für die lampe...bleiben 2, wovon einer für den keller sein muss. wenn man den für den keller hat, braucht man nur mehr einen umlegen nach oben gehen und dan weiß man es ja.
> *grummel* sicher volle kanne falsch XD


Hm, ok, die Aufgabenstellung ist zu ungenau formuliert.
Die beiden anderen Schalter sind nutzlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Am Geräusch.


Ok, nehmen wir an, daß Du ein eher durchschnittliches Gehör hast und nicht am Geräusch beim Schalten darauf schließen kannst, ob im ersten Stock das Licht angegangen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, ok, die Aufgabenstellung ist zu ungenau formuliert.
> Die beiden anderen Schalter sind nutzlos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immernoch am Geräusch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

Schritt 1: Ich verprügle den Architekten.
Schritt 2: Ich verprügle den Elektriker.

wie wäre es, wenn ich alle umlegen? da die 2 anderen nutzlos sind ists ja egal ob die auch umgeschalten werden oder nicht^^


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Immernoch am Geräusch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, nein.
Es ist auch sonst keiner im Haus.
Die Lösung ist also auch nicht: Meine Frau ist oben und schreit, wenn das Licht brennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith sagt:


Cløudestrife schrieb:


> wie wäre es, wenn ich alle umlegen? da die 2 anderen nutzlos sind ists ja egal ob die auch umgeschalten werden oder nicht^^


Dann wüßtest Du aber immer noch nicht welcher Schalter dazu da ist das Licht ein-/auszuschalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nein, nein.
> Es ist auch sonst keiner im Haus.
> Die Lösung ist also auch nicht: Meine Frau ist oben und schreit, wenn das Licht brennt.
> 
> ...



Ich denke für solche Rästel zu logisch ... ich kann mein Gehirn bei sowas nicht ausschalten und sagen "Ok - ich bin jetzt zu blöd, das so zu machen, damit es ein richtiges Rätsel wird". War früher in der Schule auch immer so.
Ich denke rational und bekomme ne 6 - Thema verfehlt. -.- Alles Kacke hier.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß, das passt hier voll nicht rein, aber dies 2 genialsten werbungen die ich kenne möchte ich hier reinposten:
ungeschlagen auf platz 1: Bud Light
Platz 2: Fight for kisses!


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

darf man die lampe so stellen, dass sie in den keller leuchtet?


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> darf man die lampe so stellen, dass sie in den keller leuchtet?


Nein, man kann aus dem Keller wirklich nicht beurteilen, ob oben die Lampe brennt oder nicht.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

mist und ich muss genau jetzt essen XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mal ein nicht ganz so schweres.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lange brennen lassen und dann an die lampe fassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lange brennen lassen und dann an die lampe fassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wäre ich kniepig, würde ich sagen, daß das nur ein Teil der Lösung ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da es der ausschlaggebende Teil ist, sag ich mal: Der Meister-Rater hat wieder zugeschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vollständige Lösung:
Ersten Schalter einschalten, zwei Minuten warten, ersten Schalter ausschalten, zweiten Schalter einschalten, hinaufgehen. Ist die Lampe an, wird sie vom zweiten Schalter geschaltet, Ist sie aus und warm, wird sie vom ersten Schalter geschaltet. Ist sie aus und kalt, ist der dritte Schalter zuständig.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wäre ich kniepig, würde ich sagen, daß das nur ein Teil der Lösung ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solch unsinnige Lösungen. Echt ey. Welcher Volldepp, welcher vollkommen bescheuerte Klops würde sich solche Umstände machen? Vollkommen irrational.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Solch unsinnige Lösungen. Echt ey. Welcher Volldepp, welcher vollkommen bescheuerte Klops würde sich solche Umstände machen? Vollkommen irrational.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich erinnere mich an ein Rätsel, bei dem 7 Kinder 7 Rucksäcke hinter sich her schleppen, in denen jeweils 56 Katzen waren.
Wobei das ja dann doch immerhin so rational war, daß sie wenigstens den Bus genommen haben mit dem schweren Gepäck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich an ein Rätsel, bei dem 7 Kinder 7 Rucksäcke hinter sich her schleppen, in denen jeweils 56 Katzen waren.
> Wobei das ja dann doch immerhin so rational war, daß sie wenigstens den Bus genommen haben mit dem schweren Gepäck.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Exakt! Und da hab ich schon aus Prinzip nicht mitgerechnet, weil ich Rechnen hasse.^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Sooo wieder da mit einem Rätsel : 

In einem Regal stehen nebeneinander Uhren in einer Reihe. Zwei davon sind Kuckucksuhren. Eine Kuckucksuhr ist die sechste Uhr von links, die andere ist die achte Uhr von rechts! Zwischen den beiden Kuckucksuhren stehen drei andere Uhren. Wie viele Uhren stehen mindestens im Regal?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Jaja das war noch ein Rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: Hats hier n paar Zahlenfreaks, die das Rätsel mit den drei Töchtern nicht mehr mitbekommen haben?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

17? :S


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Sooo wieder da mit einem Rätsel :
> 
> In einem Regal stehen nebeneinander Uhren in einer Reihe. Zwei davon sind Kuckucksuhren. Eine Kuckucksuhr ist die sechste Uhr von links, die andere ist die achte Uhr von rechts! Zwischen den beiden Kuckucksuhren stehen drei andere Uhren. Wie viele Uhren stehen mindestens im Regal?



Mind. Acht


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Sooo wieder da mit einem Rätsel :
> 
> In einem Regal stehen nebeneinander Uhren in einer Reihe. Zwei davon sind Kuckucksuhren. Eine Kuckucksuhr ist die sechste Uhr von links, die andere ist die achte Uhr von rechts! Zwischen den beiden Kuckucksuhren stehen drei andere Uhren. Wie viele Uhren stehen mindestens im Regal?





Spoiler



9?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

18 ist falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Mind. Acht


bei acht sind doch 4 zwischen den beiden


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Keks an Dalmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Regal stehen nur 9 Uhren:

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
-----K-------K


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

o_O ist das K nicht falsch paltziert?



ah jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das schiebt es im so blöd an den Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Auf ein normales Schachbrett mit 64 Feldern, kann man 32 Dominosteine legen (jeder Dominostein belegt genau 2 Felder). Von diesem Schachbrett entfernt man nun zwei diagonal gegenüberliegende Eckfelder.

Ist es möglich die verbliebenen 62 Felder mit 31 Dominosteinen zu belegen? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Auf ein normales Schachbrett mit 64 Feldern, kann man 32 Dominosteine legen (jeder Dominostein belegt genau 2 Felder). Von diesem Schachbrett entfernt man nun zwei diagonal gegenüberliegende Eckfelder.
> 
> Ist es möglich die verbliebenen 62 Felder mit 31 Dominosteinen zu belegen? Wenn ja wie?





Spoiler



Nein, das ist nicht möglich.
Die diagonal gegenüberliegenden Felder haben die gleiche Farbe.
Man hat nun also z.B. 32 weisse und 30 schwarze Felder übrig.
Ein Dominostein belegt aber immer ein weisses und ein schwarzes Feld.


Ich geb's zu: Das Rätsel kannte ich schon von früher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

@Dalmus: Jo Stimmt! 




Spoiler



Lösung:
Dem Schachbrett fehlen zwei weisse Felder! Es hat also nicht gleich viele weisse und schwarze Felder. Daher lautet die Antwort: Nein, die 31 Dominosteine können das  Schachbrett nicht vollständig überdecken!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Peter und seine Frau laden 3 befreundete Ehepaare zu einem gemütlichen Nachtessen ein. Die Leute gaben sich teilweise zur Begrüssung die Hand. Später am Abend fragte Peter aus Neugier jede Person, wieviele Male sie die Hand zur Begrüssung gegeben habe und bekam interessanterweise von jedem/jeder eine andere Antwort.

Wievielen Gästen gab Peter's Ehefrau die Hand zur Begrüssung, wenn man weiss, dass keiner an diesem Abend seinem Ehepartner sich selbst oder mehrmals der gleichen Person die Hand gab?


Edith: Dalmus, warst du bei dem Rätsel mit den drei Töchtern noch dabei?


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

wtf **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** woher haste all die rätsel?^^ das hört ja nemmer auf^^


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

Also sein Frau gab 6 Personen die Hand.


----------



## Urengroll (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Peter und seine Frau laden 3 befreundete Ehepaare zu einem gemütlichen Nachtessen ein. Die Leute gaben sich teilweise zur Begrüssung die Hand. Später am Abend fragte Peter aus Neugier jede Person, wieviele Male sie die Hand zur Begrüssung gegeben habe und bekam interessanterweise von jedem/jeder eine andere Antwort.
> 
> Wievielen Gästen gab Peter's Ehefrau die Hand zur Begrüssung, wenn man weiss, dass keiner an diesem Abend seinem Ehepartner sich selbst oder mehrmals der gleichen Person die Hand gab?
> 
> ...




3 mal?

Weil Männer küssen die Frauen..............^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Tja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: Urengroll, haste auch noch ne Begründung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

6 ist falsch!


Naja .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*google*hust*



Spoiler



Peters Ehefrau hat 3 Personen die Hand gegeben.

Nach den vorgegebenen Regeln kann jede Person maximal 6 anderen Personen die Hand geben (allen anderen Paaren). Peter befragt am Ende des Abends 7 Personen (die 3 Paare und seine eigene Ehefrau) und erhält 7 verschiedene Antworten. Die einzige Möglichkeit, 7 verschiedene Zahlen bei einem Maximum von 6 zu nennen, ist "0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6".

Kann Peters Frau "6" gesagt haben?
Nein, denn dann hätte sie ja allen Gästen die Hand gegeben und niemand könnte mehr "0" antworten. Also hat einer der Gäste "6" gesagt. Somit hat dieser Gast auch Peters Frau die Hand gegeben, sodass sie auch nicht "0" gesagt haben kann. Die einzige Person, die "0" sagen kann, ist der Ehepartner der Person mit "6". Eines der Gästepaare hat also die Werte "6" und "0".

Kann Peters Ehefrau unter diesen Umständen "5" gesagt haben? Nein, denn wenn sie allen ausser der mittlerweile bekannten "0"-Person die Hand gegeben hätte, dann hätte ja jeder bereits 2 Hände empfangen (nachdem der "6"er bereits alle begrüsst hat). Dann könnte niemand mehr "1" sagen. Also hat einer der Gäste "5" gesagt. Da unter den Gästen die "0" ist, hat der "5"er sicher auch Peters Frau die Hand gegeben, sodass sie nicht "1" gesagt haben kann, denn sie hat ja jetzt bereits 2 Hände empfangen.. Die einzige Person, die "1" sagen kann, ist der Ehepartner


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

Dann sinds hald 1-5 da dort nur teilweise steht.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Peter und seine Frau laden 3 befreundete Ehepaare zu einem gemütlichen Nachtessen ein. Die Leute gaben sich teilweise zur Begrüssung die Hand. Später am Abend fragte Peter aus Neugier jede Person, wieviele Male sie die Hand zur Begrüssung gegeben habe und bekam interessanterweise von jedem/jeder eine andere Antwort.
> 
> Wievielen Gästen gab Peter's Ehefrau die Hand zur Begrüssung, wenn man weiss, dass keiner an diesem Abend seinem Ehepartner sich selbst oder mehrmals der gleichen Person die Hand gab?
> 
> ...


Nein, war ich nicht mehr, aber ich habe natürlich heute morgen pflichtbewußt die 17 Seiten durchgeackert, die dazu gekommen waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Tochter-Rätsel hat mich etwas verwirrt, hab aber noch nicht groß drüber nachgedacht... könnte man ja (da noch ungelöst) nochmal aufwärmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch bei diesem Rätsel scheint mir, daß ich entweder zu wenig Informationen habe, oder irgendwas wichtiges übersehe.^^


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

Also das Rätsel find ich total unlogisch.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Also hier nochmal das alte Rätsel. Die, die es schon kennen, bitte nichts sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Mathematiker treffen sich auf der Strasse und fangen ein Gespräch an.

"Wie ich gehört habe hast du schon drei Kinder."
"Ja das ist richtig, ich habe drei Töchter."
"Wie alt sind sie denn?"
"Tja, wenn man ihr Alter zusammenzählt erhält man 13 und wenn man ihr Alter miteinander multipliziert ergibt das die selbe Zahl wie auf der Hausnummer dort drüben."
"Ach ja, das genügt mir aber noch nicht."
"Stimmt, ich muss noch erwähnen, dass meine älteste Tochter einen Hund hat."
"Jetzt ist alles klar!"

Wie alt sind die drei Töchter?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Peter und seine Frau laden 3 befreundete Ehepaare zu einem gemütlichen Nachtessen ein. Die Leute gaben sich teilweise zur Begrüssung die Hand. Später am Abend fragte Peter aus Neugier jede Person, wieviele Male sie die Hand zur Begrüssung gegeben habe und bekam interessanterweise von jedem/jeder eine andere Antwort.
> 
> Wievielen Gästen gab Peter's Ehefrau die Hand zur Begrüssung, wenn man weiss, dass keiner an diesem Abend seinem Ehepartner sich selbst oder mehrmals der gleichen Person die Hand gab?





Spoiler



hm, 3 ehepaare sind 6 personen, also 6 antwortmöglichkeiten.
hinzu kommt aber noch die eigene frau, also 7
7 verschiedene antworten, wenn man nicht doppelt, etc die hand schütteln darf sind: 0,1,2,3,4,5,6, mal geschüttelt.
btw: wenn sie 6 gesagt hätte, würden die gäste nicht 0 sagen können, da sie ja dann allen gästen die hand geschüttelt haben muss, d.h. jeder der gäste müsste geschüttelt haben. also hat einer der gäste 6 mal geschüttelt. der partner dieser person hat 0 mal geschüttelt.
wenn wir so weitergehen, können wir 5 und 1 als möglichkeit aussschließen, sowie 4 und 2
3:3 bleibt also noch übrig, also hat sie 3 hände geschüttelt



och shaga :\


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

das haben wir doch schon gelöst o_O


upps, sehs grad, ich sag nix :#


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Sagte ich doch... aber es war gut und viele haben es nicht mehr gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

Moment, ich glaub ich hab mich geirrt... zu dem Töchter-Rätsel wurde die Lösung doch genannt, gell?
Ich hatte jetzt irgendwie im Kopf, daß irgendwo noch ein ungelöstes Rätsel rumgeistert, da 2 Rätsel unmittelbar hintereinander gepostet wurden.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Jo wurde schon gelöst


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Ein Mann sagt zu einem Kollegen:

"In 15 Jahren ist mein Sohn so alt, wie ich war, als ich 8 Mal so alt war wie er. Wenn er so alt ist, wie ich heute bin - vorausgesetzt ich lebe dann noch - wird die Summe seines und meines Alters das 31fache seines Alters sein, als ich 8 Mal so alt war wie er."

Wie alt sind Vater und Sohn?


----------



## Urengroll (10. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Genau zwei der Personen lügen - welche?
> 
> A: Wenn C lügt und wenn B die Wahrheit sagt, dann ist die Aussage von D falsch.
> 
> ...




Immer noch offen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ein Mann sagt zu einem Kollegen:
> 
> "In 15 Jahren ist mein Sohn so alt, wie ich war, als ich 8 Mal so alt war wie er. Wenn er so alt ist, wie ich heute bin - vorausgesetzt ich lebe dann noch - wird die Summe seines und meines Alters das 31fache seines Alters sein, als ich 8 Mal so alt war wie er."
> 
> Wie alt sind Vater und Sohn?



Boah wie ich sone Rätsel hasse. Die sind so abartig kompliziert gestellt ...Bei sovielen Kommas, "wie"s und "als"' bekomm ich Magenkrämpfe.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm Urengroll, da hat mal jemand ne Antwort gegeben, vor ein paar Seiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

Vater ist 60 und Sohn ist 25...glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Hmmm Urengroll, da hat mal jemand ne Antwort gegeben, vor ein paar Seiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lollercoaster und die war falsch!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

@Slavery: Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> @Slavery: Nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö? Hmm...dann muss ich nochmal nachrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Niemand ne Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> @Slavery: Nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin aus der Übung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich krieg aus dieser Mathe-Textaufgabe irgendwie die beiden Gleichungen nicht extrahiert.
Das wurmt mich jetzt schon. *seufz*

Und Urengroll, mit Aussagenlogik kann man mich jagen, aber ich glaube 



Spoiler



A und B sagen die Wahrheit.
Wenn B die Wahrheit sagt und D auch, dann müßten A UND C lügen und seine Aussage, daß dann A ODER C lügt ist falsch.
Wenn B die Wahrheit sagt und D lügt, dann müssen entweder A und B lügen, oder beide die Wahrheit sagen.
Wenn aber schon D lügt, können nicht auch A UND B lügen, also müssen sie beide die Wahrheit sagen.
Und dann war ich verwirrt und hab einfach mal angenommen, daß es stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Aussage von A wäre dann zumindest auch richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Niemand ne Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab nochmal nachgerechnet und es muss Vater 60 und Sohn 25 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

> Hab nochmal nachgerechnet und es muss Vater 60 und Sohn 25 sein victory.gif




In meinen Lösungen steht aber was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> In meinen Lösungen steht aber was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich wein gleich, das stresst mich jetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

AS - Alter Sohn momentan
AV - Alter Vater momentan
VS - Differenz Vater / Sohn
SJ - Sohn "jung"
VM - Vater "mittel"


AS + 15 = 8 * SJ
AV - AS = VS
AV + VS + AS + VS = 31 * SJ
SJ + VS = VM
8 * SJ = VM

60 und 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Hab nochmal nachgerechnet und es muss Vater 60 und Sohn 25 sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm...
In 15 Jahren ist er dann 40.
Als der Vater 40 war, war der Junge dann 5. also Faktor 8, das paßt.

Wenn der Sohn 60 ist, dann ist der Vater 95.
Die Summe ist dann 155
Der junge war damals 5 und 5*31 sind 155... paßt ebenfalls.

Nun bin ich auf die "richtige" Lösung gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

edit fehler gerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


25 sohn 
und ehm vather ist nun 60 so ca


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir kommt raus,das
Der sohn 1,4 Jahre alt ist und
Der vater 345,8 Jahre alt ist.

Hört sich aber falsch an oO


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Habs ja selbst nicht gelöst,  aber habe was anderes in den Lösungen ( Lösungen waren auch schon falsch... )
Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht 60 & 25 ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

hab ne komma lösung aber weis nicht ob man es mit komma angeben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansich stimmen ziemlich alle zahlen für den sohn.
vether wird dann einfach immer älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht 60 & 25 ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Überschlags doch einfach mal mit 25 und 60.
Ziemlich sicher sein reicht halt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm...
> In 15 Jahren ist er dann 40.
> Als der Vater 40 war, war der Junge dann 5. also Faktor 8, das paßt.
> 
> ...




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also das unterstreicht doch meine Behauptung oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Also hier mal die Lösung:



Spoiler



warAlter(Sohn) = x istAlter(Sohn) = 8x-15 warAlter(Vater) = 8x istAlter(Vater) = (8x-15)+(8x-x) = 15x-15

Daraus:
istAltersunterschied = (15x-15)-(8x-15) = 7x

Damit kann man dann rechnen:
31x = (8x-15)+(8x-x)+(8x-15)+(8x-x)-(8x-15)+8x-15+ (8x-15)+(8x-x)-(8x-15) 31x = 37x-30; x = 5

Der Sohn ist also 5 Jahre alt, der Vater 40 Jahre.



Möglich dass 25 und 60 auch stimmt... kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke nun zwar eher, dass die "Lösung" falsch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

leute ich habe rätsel gefunden muss aber erstmal übersetzen^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Super! Habe nämlich bald nur noch Rätsel bei denen ich immer ein Bildchen hochladen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jopp, tut es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Shaga: Der letzte Satz aus Deiner Lösung ist nicht das momentane Alter der beiden, sondern das Alter, als der Vater 8x so alt war als der Junge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns 5, 40 wäre:
In 15 Jahren ist der Sohn dann 20 - als der Vater 20 war, war der Sohn aber noch nicht geboren, wie sollte dann der Altersunterschied das 8fache des Jungen gewesen sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

bitte nicht den sinn dahinter erfragen es ist halt so gewesen, ich hätte es sinnvoll umbauen können, aber ich will euch mal an dem raten lassen, vielleicht mache ich die anderen besser, als in originalform:
Zwei Polizisten betreten den Raum, wo sich ein Mann auf seltsame weise das Leben genommen hat. es gibt keine fenster, keine stühle, keine tische, nur ein leeres zimmer, ein seil, dass von der decke hängt und mit dem sich jemand erhängt hat. unter ihm ist eine pfütze. wie brachte er sich um?
(und ja 18^35346 möglichkeiten wären einfacher gewesen)


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Jopp, tut es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke fürs Nachrechnen, wäre fast verzweifelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

Ein anderes: Ein Mann tötet seine Frau. es gibt um die 100 leute die ihn beobachten. keiner kommt auf die idee ihn zu verurteilen. warum?


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> bitte nicht den sinn dahinter erfragen es ist halt so gewesen, ich hätte es sinnvoll umbauen können, aber ich will euch mal an dem raten lassen, vielleicht mache ich die anderen besser, als in originalform:
> Zwei Polizisten betreten den Raum, wo sich ein Mann auf seltsame weise das Leben genommen hat. es gibt keine fenster, keine stühle, keine tische, nur ein leeres zimmer, ein seil, dass von der decke hängt und mit dem sich jemand erhängt hat. unter ihm ist eine pfütze. wie brachte er sich um?
> (und ja 18^35346 möglichkeiten wären einfacher gewesen)



Öhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er verrichtete seine Notdurft als er stolperte und in das *zufällig* aufgehängte Seil fiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß, muss mal überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen falscher Lösung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> Ein anderes: Ein Mann tötet seine Frau. es gibt um die 100 leute die ihn beobachten. keiner kommt auf die idee ihn zu verurteilen. warum?





Spoiler



er ist ein schauspieler?


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> Ein anderes: Ein Mann tötet seine Frau. es gibt um die 100 leute die ihn beobachten. keiner kommt auf die idee ihn zu verurteilen. warum?





Spoiler



Es ist im Mitelalter und der Kerl ist der Typ,der die Leute umbringt,diesmal seine Frau


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Wegen falscher Lösung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Thema, kommt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

nein, aber ein guter versuch. versucht es mit den so genannten "W"-fragen. dann kommt ihr vielleicht drauf


----------



## Fließendes Blut (10. Oktober 2008)

ich würd wasser sagen aber das mit den pfannkuchen macht keinen sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> Ein anderes: Ein Mann tötet seine Frau. es gibt um die 100 leute die ihn beobachten. keiner kommt auf die idee ihn zu verurteilen. warum?



weil sie in indien sind und sie ihn betrogen hat? .. kp


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

> ich würd wasser sagen aber das mit den pfannkuchen macht keinen sinn unsure.gif




??? Das war auf Seite 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

*enttäuscht niederknie und dem Ikeableistiftkleptomanen einen Leibniz Vollkornkeks al belohnung für die richtige antwort geb*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Will auch n Keks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, wie man zwei Bücher in ein Regal stellt: entweder Buch 1 links und Buch 2 rechts oder Buch 2 links und Buch 1 rechts. 

Max will es ausprobieren und 12 Bücher bei laufender Veränderung der Reihenfolge in jede nur mögliche Kombination bringen. Für eine Umstellung benötigt Max eine Sekunde. Er arbeitet Tag und Nacht ohne jede Pause. Bei vier Büchern braucht Max unter dieser Voraussetzung also 24 Sekunden, nicht ganz eine halbe Minute. 


*Keine Garantie, dass meine Lösung richtig ist!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

also einer tötet eine frau
und die 100 leute tun nix
gut 
a) film
b) hinrichtung
c) ein land in dem hinrichtung seiner frau legal ist

was sonst noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komm nid drauf^^
-.- ah chopi hatte richtig.. naja kann alle 3 sachen sein


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> Ein anderes: Ein Mann tötet seine Frau. es gibt um die 100 leute die ihn beobachten. keiner kommt auf die idee ihn zu verurteilen. warum?



Frauen sind das große Übel, Quelle aller Probleme, an allem Schuld und haben uns aus dem Paradies gebracht... darum bejubeln ihn alle!


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

okay wie lautet deine adresse und briefmarken in welchem wert muss ich drauf kleben? (auf den brief nicht den keks XD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> *enttäuscht niederknie und dem Ikeableistiftkleptomanen einen Leibniz Vollkornkeks al belohnung für die richtige antwort geb*



Was is die Lösung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahh Chopi hat´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

lass das deine frau nicht lesen, wenn du eine hast XD


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

> Will auch n Keks cry.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Hab keine ^^ Und wenn... es stimmt halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Egal was passiert im Endeffekt ist immer eine Frau schuld *gg*


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> *enttäuscht niederknie und dem Ikeableistiftkleptomanen einen Leibniz Vollkornkeks al belohnung für die richtige antwort geb*


Tja,nicht alle können Imba sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist im Mitelalter und der Kerl ist der Typ,der die Leute umbringt,diesmal seine Frau






Spoiler



er ist der exekutor :-)


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Will auch n Keks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sofern die Frage war,wie lange er für alle braucht,das wären 



Spoiler



5748019200 Sekunden


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw 



Spoiler



1596672 Stunden / 66528 tage / 9504 wochen / 2376 monate / 198 jahre


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

dein avatar starb schon unzählige male auf GOTV (österreichischer musiksender, der sowas wie MTV ist nur ohne dämliche sendeungen und mit weitaus mehr musikvideos in voller länge ond ohne wegzensieren von handymarken muhahaha) der ist nicht imba und ob du es bist wird die zeit zeigen, kommen sicher noch viele lustige rätsel in den tread


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

Shaga: 


Spoiler



12! = 479001600 Sekunden = 7983360 Minuten = 133056 Stunden = 5544 Tage = Etwas mehr als 15 Jahre.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Chopi kannste das pls vereinfachen? Hab Lösung nicht in Sekunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Richtig Dalmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Die Zahl der Möglichkeiten vervielfältigt sich beim fünften Buch um 5 usw. Beim 12 Büchern gibt es

1x2x3x4x5x6x7x8x9x10x11x12 Möglichkeiten (479.001.600)

Jede Umstellung dauert eine Sekunde. Der Tag hat 86400 Sekunden. 479001600 geteilt durch 86400 = 5544 Tage geteilt durch 365 = 15,2 Jahre.

Bei 13 Büchern braucht man schon fast 200 Jahre!


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Jup,"Coffee & tv" heisst der song oder? Von Blur.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

so mir reichts jetzt ich sitz die ganze zeit vor dem tread und drücke F5 und will aber die ganze zeit im photoshop was malen, komme aber nicht ab von dem tread XD naja man liest sich ciao


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

japp ist ein nettes video und vor allem originell


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Hö? oO Unmöglich das sich mein Rechner verrechnet hat,vllt wars ja n tippfehler... oO naja,war ja eher ne einfache Frage *g*


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Will auch n Keks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt 479.001.600 Möglichkeiten...
Ein Tag hat 86400 Sekunden...

479001600 : 86400 = 5544 Tage : 365 = 15,2 Jahre...


Hat was, aber nich so schwer wie das erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ahhhh nein ich war zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nice Dalmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Jo stimmt... aber habe nur noch blöde Rätsel oder solche, bei denen ich n Bild hochladen müsste.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Frauen sind das große Übel, Quelle aller Probleme, an allem Schuld und haben uns aus dem Paradies gebracht... darum bejubeln ihn alle!



mir tun deine zukünftigen schülerinnen leid-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> mir tun deine zukünftigen schülerinnen leid-.-



Wieso? Ich kann Privatmeinung und Arbeit gut trennen...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Ein reicher Kaufmann will seinem Vetter einen besonders wertvollen Gegenstand schicken. Dazu möchte er eine kleine Truhe verwenden die man durch einen Ring mit einem Vorhängeschloss verschliessen kann. Nun hat der Kaufmann mehrere Schlösser mit passendem Schlüssel, doch hat leider sein Vetter keinen einzigen Schlüssel zu einem dieser Schlösser. Da der Kaufmann den Boten nicht besonders traut, will er natürlich auf keinen Fall eine offene Truhe oder gar einen Schlüssel schicken.

Wie kann er es nur anstellen, seinem Vetter den Gegenstand sicher zu senden?


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ein reicher Kaufmann will seinem Vetter einen besonders wertvollen Gegenstand schicken. Dazu möchte er eine kleine Truhe verwenden die man durch einen Ring mit einem Vorhängeschloss verschliessen kann. Nun hat der Kaufmann mehrere Schlösser mit passendem Schlüssel, doch hat leider sein Vetter keinen einzigen Schlüssel zu einem dieser Schlösser. Da der Kaufmann den Boten nicht besonders traut, will er natürlich auf keinen Fall eine offene Truhe oder gar einen Schlüssel schicken.
> 
> Wie kann er es nur anstellen, seinem Vetter den Gegenstand sicher zu senden?



Er bringt es ihm selbst?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

> Ein reicher Kaufmann will seinem Vetter einen besonders wertvollen Gegenstand schicken. Dazu möchte er eine kleine Truhe verwenden die man durch einen Ring mit einem Vorhängeschloss verschliessen kann. Nun hat der Kaufmann mehrere Schlösser mit passendem Schlüssel, doch hat leider sein Vetter keinen einzigen Schlüssel zu einem dieser Schlösser. Da der Kaufmann den Boten nicht besonders traut, will er natürlich auf keinen Fall eine offene Truhe oder gar einen Schlüssel schicken.
> 
> Wie kann er es nur anstellen, seinem Vetter den Gegenstand *sicher zu senden*?


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Er schickt ihm die verschlossene Truhe und das gleiche Schloss nochma dazu, sein Freund lässt sich den Schlüssel dann anhand des zusätzlich gesendeten Schlosses nachmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

hmmm



Spoiler



vlt. Kaufmann macht ein schloss dran, schickt es zum Vetter, welcher ein eigenes Schloss ranmacht. Dieser schickt es wieder zum Kaufmann und der macht sein eigenes Schloss ab...



stimmt aber bestimmt net, also weiter tüfteln


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Arrg. Dornenrose hats denk ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Doch Dornenrose stimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Doch Dornenrose stimmt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geile Sache xD


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte noch eins, aber des is seeehr kompliziert


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



so, der kaufmann schickt es ohne schlüssel mit schloss dem vetter. der vetter macht ein schloss dran, zu dem er den schlüssel hat und schickt es zurück.
jetzt macht der kaufmann sein schloss ab und schickt es wieder dem vetter.



argh ich muss schneller tippen <.<


drei räuber wollen ihre beute teilen.
der zweite räuber soll weniger als der erste und der dritte weniger als der zweite bekommen.
ihre anteile sollen aber stammbrüche der gesamten beute sein, also 1/2, 1/3, 1/4 usw.
wie viel bekommt jeder?


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

(editiert)

Ich muss schneller werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1/2, 1/3 und 1/6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Es geht auch bei diesem Rätsel einfach:

Kiste mit Schloss hinschicken. Wenn das Paket angekommen ist, wird der Schlüssel nachgeschickt. Fertig.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> drei räuber wollen ihre beute teilen.
> der zweite räuber soll weniger als der erste und der dritte weniger als der zweite bekommen.
> ihre anteile sollen aber stammbrüche der gesamten beute sein, also 1/2, 1/3, 1/4 usw.
> wie viel bekommt jeder?





Spoiler



1/2, 1/3 und 1/6?



Aber so einfach kann das ja nun nicht sein. *grübel*


----------



## Vakeros (10. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Der Kfm. macht sein Schloß hin und schickt die Kiste seinem Vetter.
> Dann macht der Vetter sein Schloß ran und schickt die Kiste zurück.
> Danach entfernt nun der Kaufmann sein Schloß und ab gehts wieder zum Vetter.



das rätsel wurde schon längst gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

ähm 1/6, 2/6 und 3/6 ?? Wohl kaum, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> 1/2, 1/3 und 1/6
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Dalmus schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 doch ^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

> Kiste mit Schloss hinschicken. Wenn das Paket angekommen ist, wird der Schlüssel nachgeschickt. Fertig.



Ne er möchte dem Boten ja keinen Schlüssel mitgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Ok ich mach mal eins:

Ein Forscher kommt zu einsamen Insel, deren Bewohner eine uralte Tradition hatten:
Alle Menschen mit blauen Augen haben sich umgebracht. Doch irgendwann haben die Bewohner an Sehschwäche verloren und konnten ihre Rituale net mehr durchführen. Der Forscher beobachtete die Insulaner eine Weile und stellte Folgendes fest: Die Menschen treffen sich jeden morgen zu einem gemeinsamen Fest, und jedem Abend zu einem Gemeinsamen Essen. Zu diesen Ereignissen kommt JEDER auf der Insel regelmäßig. Der Forscher beschließt, den Bewohnern Brillen zu schenken, damit sie wieder sehen können. Als der Forsch mit seinem Schiff ablegt, sagt er noch: Die blauen Augen dieses Volkes sind wunderschön.
Nach einiger Zeit kommt der Forscher wieder und siehe da, alle blauäugigen haben sich umgebracht, obwohl die Insulaner in der ganzen Zeit weder miteinander geredet haben, noch gibt es auf der Insel irgendein Objekt, wo man seine eigene Augenfarbe sehen kann. Auch im Wasser kann man sich nicht spiegeln und die Brillen sind aus S spiegelfreiem Glas. Wie geht das?

Edit: Die blauäugigen bringen sich immer mittags um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



Wenn sich alle Blauäugigen umgebracht haben,wie sollen dann neue Generationen Blauäugige untersich haben? oO
Alle blauäugigen haben sich umgebracht -> es gibt keine,also musste es auch keiner wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ne er möchte dem Boten ja keinen Schlüssel mitgeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, aber sicher ist die andere Methode auch nicht.

Der Bote bekommt die Kiste, geht in die Kneipe und läßt einige Zeit vergehen.
Dann macht er ein eigenes Schloss dran, geht zurück und der Versender macht seins ab.
Der Bote geht wieder in die Kneipe, nimmt das eigene Schloss ab und schaut in die Kiste,
dann macht er sein Schloss wieder dran, geht zum Emfänger und der macht sein Schloss dran.
Nun geht der Bote wieder in die Kneipe, macht sein Schloss ab, trinkt sich einen und bringt die Kiste, die nun nur noch das Schloss des Empfängers hat zu eben diesem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle Blauäugigen umgebracht haben,wie sollen dann neue Generationen Blauäugige untersich haben? oO
> Alle blauäugigen haben sich umgebracht -> es gibt keine,also musste es auch keiner wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nehmen wir halt an, es sind irgendwie blauäugige 'entstanden' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Babies haben doch die ersten paar Wochen immer blaue Augen...


Tante Edith meint, dass Dalmus ein Korinthenkacker ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

btw haben sie nicht an sehschwäche verloren, sondern an sehstärke oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich antwort erstma nix, buffed kackt bei mir die ganze zeit ab -.-'
so, jetzt gehts wieder^^


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> btw haben sie nicht an sehschwäche verloren, sondern an sehstärke oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber du weißt ja was gemeint ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonst keiner ne Idee? dann gibts gleich en tipp


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Tante Edith meint, dass Dalmus ein Korinthenkacker ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür bin ich berüchtigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, ist es wichtig, daß sich die Blauäugigen mittags umbringen?
Und um welche Tageszeit ist der Forscher mit dem Schiff wieder weggefahren?


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Ok,ich habs
Die haben keinen hinterkopf und ausserdem sind die Augen so flach,das sie den Schatten "färben" (kennt man doch vom Glas) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daran sehn sies


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Ok ich mach mal eins:
> 
> Ein Forscher kommt zu einsamen Insel, deren Bewohner eine uralte Tradition hatten:
> Alle Menschen mit blauen Augen haben sich umgebracht. Doch irgendwann haben die Bewohner an Sehschwäche verloren und konnten ihre Rituale net mehr durchführen. Der Forscher beobachtete die Insulaner eine Weile und stellte Folgendes fest: Die Menschen treffen sich jeden morgen zu einem gemeinsamen Fest, und jedem Abend zu einem Gemeinsamen Essen. Zu diesen Ereignissen kommt JEDER auf der Insel regelmäßig. Der Forscher beschließt, den Bewohnern Brillen zu schenken, damit sie wieder sehen können. Als der Forsch mit seinem Schiff ablegt, sagt er noch: Die blauen Augen dieses Volkes sind wunderschön.
> ...


mh ich versteh da was nicht <.<
wie haben sie sich denn vorher umgebracht, wenn es auf der insel nix spiegelndes gab?
oder haben sie, bevor sie ihre sehkraft verloren haben geredet?


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, ist es wichtig, daß sich die Blauäugigen mittags umbringen?
> Und um welche Tageszeit ist der Forscher mit dem Schiff wieder weggefahren?


Hmm.. dass die blauäugigen sich mittags umbringen macht das ganze sinnvoller, umbedingt ervorderlich ist es jedoch nicht..
Wir sagen mal er ist abends weggefahren, ist aber eigentlich nicht relevant


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ok,ich habs
> Die haben keinen hinterkopf und ausserdem sind die Augen so flach,das sie den Schatten "färben" (kennt man doch vom Glas)
> 
> 
> ...


nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> mh ich versteh da was nicht <.<
> wie haben sie sich denn vorher umgebracht, wenn es auf der insel nix spiegelndes gab?
> oder haben sie, bevor sie ihre sehkraft verloren haben geredet?


Sie haben sich vorher genauso umgebracht wie sie es jez auch wieder machen

Edit: wie macht man nen spoiler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

wenn jemand einen blauäugigen sieht gibt er ihm nen gift.

der blauäugige weiß. was das bedeutet, und trinkt es


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Sie haben sich vorher genauso umgebracht wie sie es jez auch wieder machen


Und die reden untereinander nicht?
Verdammt, das Rätsel kommt mir sehr bekannt vor - in einer Variante im Kloster...
Nur kommt ich nicht mehr drauf wie die Lösung war.^^


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Wir wollen einen Tüpp! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und spoiler macht man durch [ spoiler] [ /spoiler]


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn jemand einen blauäugigen sieht gibt er ihm nen gift.
> 
> der blauäugige weiß. was das bedeutet, und trinkt es


Nope, die geben sich keine zeichen, welche augenfarbe der andere hat



Spoiler



Der letzte Satz vom Forscher ist seehr wichtig, ohne ihn könnte das Rätsel nicht gelöst werden!


<--Tipp


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Also sie selbst können es nirgends *sehen*
Unter einander wird auch *garnichts* gemacht
hm...



Spoiler



In die leute mit blauen Augen verliebt sich jemand auf den ersten blick,da sie wunderschön sind. Da die aber keine ehen wollen begehen sie suizid


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Nope, die geben sich keine zeichen, welche augenfarbe der andere hat



aso, dachte, die reden nur nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also sie selbst können es nirgends *sehen*
> Unter einander wird auch *garnichts* gemacht
> 
> hm...


richtig, sie können ihre *eigene* Augenfarbe nirgends sehen..


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

hm, vll weil die augen so schön sind, werden sie von den anderen "begafft", dadurch wissen sie, dass sie gemeint sind (wäre ja nicht wirklich ein zeichen, was die anderen ihm geben)


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In die leute mit blauen Augen verliebt sich jemand auf den ersten blick,da sie wunderschön sind. Da die aber keine ehen wollen begehen sie suizid


 *hust*


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm, vll weil die augen so schön sind, werden sie von den anderen "begafft", dadurch wissen sie, dass sie gemeint sind (wäre ja nicht wirklich ein zeichen, was die anderen ihm geben)


Nein.. das ist es nicht.. es kommt auch nicht wirklich auf den Inhalt des Satzes an, sondern eher auf.. naja eine gewisse Botschaft die dadrin steckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *hust*


hab ich beim ersten lesen nicht bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Nein Chopi, das ist es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

heisst das mit "die blauen augen dieses volkes" , dass alle blauäugig sind?
oder heisst das nur, dass die mit blauen augen dieses volkes besonders sind.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

jo meine auch, dass sie alle blaue augen haben und alle sich gemurkst haben^^


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> heisst das mit "die blauen augen dieses volkes" , dass alle blauäugig sind?
> oder heisst das nur, dass die mit blauen augen dieses volkes besonders sind


Es sind nicht alle blauäugig, und die blauäugigen sind auch nichts besonderes.. nur ohne den satz könnten sich die Insulaner nicht umbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Oktober 2008)

Hmm vieleicht haben sich alle, die sich für schön hielten umgebracht, da der Forscher sagte alle blauen Augen sind hier so schön^^


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

nächster Tipp:


Spoiler



Es ist wichtig, dass alle Insulaner zu den gemeinsamen Festen und Mahlzeiten kommen


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

@ Kangrim: Wie können sich leute für schön halten wenn sie sich noch nie selbst gesehen haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Ok,ich habs!


Spoiler



Nur ein einziger ist blauäugig. Wenn alle essen sieht er,das kein anderer blaue augen hat und bringt sich um.


 kkthxbye


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Der Forscher war auf die wunderschönen Augen neidisch und hat deshalb das Essen der Inselbewohner vergiftet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

ach duch die brillen habe sie einander in die augen gesehen und waren dann beio denen, die blaue augen haben traurig, weil sie sie zum letzten mal beim essen sehen und fingen an zu weinen und die die sahen, dass der, der sie ansieht weint wusste, dass er sich zu töten hatte


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ok,ich habs!
> Nur ein einziger ist blauäugig. Wenn alle essen sieht er,das kein anderer blaue augen hat und bringt sich um. kkthxbye


Sehr gut! aber das ist nicht die lösung.. was wenn 452 blaue augen haben? Aber ein richtiger ansatz, wenn ihr da weiter macht, bekommt ihrs raus


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Nein Chopi, das ist es auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube ich hab's. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Dadurch, daß der Forscher es sagte ist gesichert, daß mindestens einer blaue Augen hat.
Gäbe es nur einen mit blauen Augen, dann würde er alle anderen ansehen, sehen daß alle braune Augen haben und raffen, daß er es ist. Dann würd er sich umbringen und beim nächsten gemeinsamen Fest wäre ein Einwohner weniger da.
Wenn es zwei sind, dann sieht jeder von beiden x braune Augenpaare und 1 blaues und denkt sich "Das arme Schwein".
Beim nächsten gemeinsamen Fest ist der blauäugige aber immer noch da - dann wissen beide: Verdammt, dann kann das nicht der einzige mit blauen augen sein - dann muß ich wohl auch welche haben" - beide würden sich umbringen und beim 2. gemeinsamen fest sind beide blauäugigen nicht mehr dabei.
Und so geht das dann weiter.
Wenn einer beim 2. gemeinsamen Fest sieht, daß die "beiden" Blauäugigen noch da sind, dann kann er davon ausgehen, daß er auch blaue Augen hat.
Wenn einer beim 3. gemeinsamen Fest sieht, daß die "drei" Blauäugigen noch leben, dann weiß er, daß auch er betroffen ist, etc.


----------



## Cløudestrife (10. Oktober 2008)

pfuh dachte schon Chopi bekommt wieder nen keks, wenn ers geschafft hätte müsste er seinem satz unter dem avatar "+ Krümelmonster" beifügen XD


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie sagte einst ein gewisser Chopi so schön? Nicht alle können Imba sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Sie haben Angst, dass die anderen sie umbringen werden und deshalb bringen sie sich selbst um? xD


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab's.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hört sich sehr richtig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur was sollte das mit "bringen sich immer mittags um" ? oÔ Obwohl...jup,logisch *g*


----------



## storm51 (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Sie haben Angst, dass die anderen sie umbringen werden und deshalb bringen sie sich selbst um? xD


hmm samurai ? hab gehört die haben sich drüher mal selbst umgebracht anstatt von nen andren wenn es kein guten kampf oder so war


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus hats! hier nochmal die genaue lösung:


Spoiler



die inselbewohner wissen durch die aussage des forschers, dass mindestens einer blaue augen haben muss. wenn also einer am nächsten morgen nur braune augen sieht,bringt er sich um. wenn allerdings abends immernoch alle leben, weiß man, dass es mindestens zwei blauäugige gibt.
schaut also ein Bewohner am nächsten morgen in nur 1 blaues augenpaar, wissen beide, dass sie die beiden sind, weil es ja mindestens 2 blauäugige geben muss!
Wenn aber am abend immernoch alle leben muss es 3 blauäugige geben..
das geht dann immer so wieter bis die richtige zahl gefunden ist und alle blauäugigen sich umbringen!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Von drei Brüdern, die Bauern waren und jeder ein gleich grosses Stück Land besass, starb einer. Weil es sonst keine Erben gab, sollen sich die beiden verbliebenen Brüder das Stück Land des Toten teilen. Nun gab es natürlich Streit, denn das Stück Land war sehr unregelmässig geformt und keiner von ihnen wollte benachteiligt werden. Als sie sich nun einfach nicht einigen konnten, gingen sie zu ihrem Bürgermeister und fragten ihn um Rat. Dieser überlegte kurz und gab den beiden Bauern dann einen Rat wie sie vorgehen sollten. Damit waren sie dann auch sofort einverstanden.

Was riet der Bürgermeister den beiden?



Extrem einfach, aber habe keine guten Rätsel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

Verpachten und das Geld dann 50:50.


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Von drei Brüdern, die Bauern waren und jeder ein gleich grosses Stück Land besass, starb einer. Weil es sonst keine Erben gab, sollen sich die beiden verbliebenen Brüder das Stück Land des Toten teilen. Nun gab es natürlich Streit, denn das Stück Land war sehr unregelmässig geformt und keiner von ihnen wollte benachteiligt werden. Als sie sich nun einfach nicht einigen konnten, gingen sie zu ihrem Bürgermeister und fragten ihn um Rat. Dieser überlegte kurz und gab den beiden Bauern dann einen Rat wie sie vorgehen sollten. Damit waren sie dann auch sofort einverstanden.
> 
> Was riet der Bürgermeister den beiden?
> 
> ...


Die brüder überlassen dem bürgermeister das Feld und bekommen dafür ein gerade geformtes?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst ka^^


----------



## dalai (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Von drei Brüdern, die Bauern waren und jeder ein gleich grosses Stück Land besass, starb einer. Weil es sonst keine Erben gab, sollen sich die beiden verbliebenen Brüder das Stück Land des Toten teilen. Nun gab es natürlich Streit, denn das Stück Land war sehr unregelmässig geformt und keiner von ihnen wollte benachteiligt werden. Als sie sich nun einfach nicht einigen konnten, gingen sie zu ihrem Bürgermeister und fragten ihn um Rat. Dieser überlegte kurz und gab den beiden Bauern dann einen Rat wie sie vorgehen sollten. Damit waren sie dann auch sofort einverstanden.
> 
> Was riet der Bürgermeister den beiden?
> 
> ...



Entweder hat der Bürgermeister einer der Brüder umgebracht (diese Lösung gefallt mir am meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), oder er hat gesagt sie sollen das Land ihm geben, dann gibt es keinen Streit. Ist aber unlogisch, da sie beide direkt einverstanden waren...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Alles falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Von drei Brüdern, die Bauern waren und jeder ein gleich grosses Stück Land besass, starb einer. Weil es sonst keine Erben gab, sollen sich die beiden verbliebenen Brüder das Stück Land des Toten teilen. Nun gab es natürlich Streit, denn das Stück Land war sehr unregelmässig geformt und keiner von ihnen wollte benachteiligt werden. Als sie sich nun einfach nicht einigen konnten, gingen sie zu ihrem Bürgermeister und fragten ihn um Rat. Dieser überlegte kurz und gab den beiden Bauern dann einen Rat wie sie vorgehen sollten. Damit waren sie dann auch sofort einverstanden.
> 
> Was riet der Bürgermeister den beiden?
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich hat er das gleiche gesagt wie meine Mutter mir und meinem Bruder früher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Der eine soll aufteilen, der andere darf dann aussuchen.



Tante Edith zwingt mich gerade mit vorgehaltener Waffe hier zu vermerken, daß sich nur Esel zuerst nennen.
Hätte demnach wwohl "meinem Bruder und mir" heissen müsen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

Dann hald der eine die Grenze machen und der andere sucht sein Stück aus.

edit: fuck


----------



## dalai (10. Oktober 2008)

Der Bürgermeister liess die Brüder russisches Roulette mit einem vollen Magazin spielen und nahm das Land danach selber


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus, der Korinthenkacker ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hats wieder richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

naja ich bin dann erstmal wieder weg.. werd nachher noma reinschauen und en paar rätsel rätseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

so, ich geb zu, meine paint künste sind... naja, aber man sieht, was es sein soll, ein feld mit 9 kreisen^^
in diese figur sollen 2 quadrate so gelegt werden, dass jeder kreis ein eigenes feld hat 

(ist zwar nicht so kompliziert, aber ma was für zwischendurch ^^)


----------



## Dalmus (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so, ich geb zu, meine paint künste sind... naja, aber man sieht, was es sein soll, ein feld mit 9 kreisen^^
> in diese figur sollen 2 quadrate so gelegt werden, dass jeder kreis ein eigenes feld hat


Hm, ich hab die Aufgabenstellung nicht so wirklich verstanden.
Macht aber auch nix, denn für mich nahen Feierabend und Wochenende. *freu*
Montag rätsel ich dann wieder fleissig mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

meinste so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Komm irgendwie auch nicht auf ne Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dürfen auch ein paar 2 Quadrate haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

nein, jeder kreis soll ein eigenes feld haben ^^

also, so ist dieses feld begrenzt.

in dieses feld soll man nun 2 quadrate so einlegen, dass jeder kreis ein eigenes feld hat


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich versteh garnicht was du mit "eigenes feld" meinst oO
bzw...ok,ich glaub doch,kk

also ungefähr so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur mit 2 Quadraten anstatt 9?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

ja, so ungefähr.


Spoiler



aber die bedingung der quadrate ist nur, ein eigenes feld zu schaffen, nicht, dass diese felder selbst quadrate sind.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

So? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besser?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

schon, aber in der mitte sind die doch zu 5.^^

aber bist aufm richtigen weg^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Aso ja stimmt.... shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloaro (10. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

das sind rechtecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloaro (10. Oktober 2008)

Quadrate sind auch nur gleichseitige Rechtecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also zurück ans Zeichenbrett :/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Ihr solltet keine Architekten oder Bauzeichner werden ... ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Gloaro schrieb:


> Quadrate sind auch nur gleichseitige Rechtecke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jedes quadrat ist ein rechteck, aber nicht jedes rechteck ist ein quadrat... oder o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ihr solltet keine Architekten oder Bauzeichner werden ... ;D


naja, kommt drauf an, wie lange die häuser halten sollen ^^


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

So,ich habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denkt euch bitte,die schwarzen/grünen striche sind Quadrate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind sie ja auch...irgendwie


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (10. Oktober 2008)

ignore please


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

*chopi keks geb*


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Kekscounter - *2*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Blöder Chopi hat meine Idee abgewandelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. Oktober 2008)

Hast ja recht, *shaga die hälfte von nem keks gibt*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

*Keks verschling und Chopi knuddel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Ein Wirtin kellnert in einer Kneipe. Letzthin erzählte sie, dass einem der Gäste der Geldbeutel gestohlen worden sei, und dass der Polizist die Aussagen der fünf Verdächtigen aufgenommen hätte. Das Protokoll hat er liegen lassen:

Aussage Albert Arbenz:
a) "Ich hab das Geld nicht genommen."
b) "Ich habe noch nie geklaut."
c) "Es war der Dieter."

Aussage Bartholomäus Brenner:
d) "Ich habe den Geldbeutel nicht genommen."
e) "Ich habe meinen eigenen Geldbeutel und mein Vater verdient soviel, dass ich das Klauen nicht nötig habe."
f) "Der Emmeran weiss wer es war."

Aussage Carlo Calabrese:
g) "Ich war es nicht."
h) "Ich habe den Gast erst kennen gelernt, als ich hier Ministrant wurde."
i) "Es war Dieter."

Aussage Dieter Drexler:
k) "Ich bin unschuldig."
l) "Emmeran ist der Täter."
m) "Albert lügt, wenn er behauptet, dass ich das Portmonaie gestohlen habe."

Aussage Emmeran Eckstein:
n) "Ich habe den Geldbeutel nicht gestohlen."
o) "Bartholomäus ist der Täter."
p) "Carlo kann sich für mich verbürgen. Wir waren schon im Laufstall zusammen."

Am Rande des Protokolls steht:
Bei jedem Verdächtigen sind zwei Aussagen wahr und eine falsch. Wer ist der Dieb?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Soo bin dann auch mal weg. Werde das Rätsel heute Abend auflösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. Oktober 2008)

Die stecken doch alle unter einer Decke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Aussage Albert Arbenz:* Unschuldig*
a) "Ich hab das Geld nicht genommen."
b) "Ich habe noch nie geklaut."
c) "Es war der Dieter."Falsch(wenn er das geld hätte, hätte er geklaut)

Aussage Bartholomäus Brenner:* TÄTER*
d) "Ich habe den Geldbeutel nicht genommen."Kleptomane^^
e) "Ich habe meinen eigenen Geldbeutel und mein Vater verdient soviel, dass ich das Klauen nicht nötig habe."
f) "Der Emmeran weiss wer es war."

Aussage Carlo Calabrese.* Unschuldig*
g) "Ich war es nicht."
h) "Ich habe den Gast erst kennen gelernt, als ich hier Ministrant wurde."
i) "Es war Dieter."Falsch

Aussage Dieter Drexler:* Unschuldig*
k) "Ich bin unschuldig."
l) "Emmeran ist der Täter."Falsch, da die zwei anderen zusammengehöhren
m) "Albert lügt, wenn er behauptet, dass ich das Portmonaie gestohlen habe."

Aussage Emmeran Eckstein:* Unschuldig*
n) "Ich habe den Geldbeutel nicht gestohlen."
o) "Bartholomäus ist der Täter."
p) "Carlo kann sich für mich verbürgen. Wir waren schon im Laufstall zusammen." wenn wenn er getohlen hätte, hätte B. auch gestohlen


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Beide, Albert und Dieter beteuern zweimal ihre Unschuld.

Dass C falsch ist, bestätigen Dieters Aussagen K und M.

Wenn Dieter unschuldig ist, ist I falsch.

Deshalb ist H richtig, woraus folgt, dass P falsch ist.

Folglich muss O wahr sein.

Bartholomäus ist der Dieb.

Wahr sind die Aussagen : A, B, E, F, G, H, K, M, N und O.
Gelogen sind: C, D, I, L und P.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

krieg ich nen keks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Huntermoon Keks geb*


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

*keks futterund auf neues rätsel wart*


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Ein reicher Araber hinterlässt seinen 3 Söhnen 17 Kamele. In seinem Testament steht geschrieben, dass der älteste Sohn 1/2, der mittlere Sohn 1/3, und der jüngste Sohn 1/9 aller Kamele erhalten soll. Als er stirbt, stellen die Söhne fest, dass dies nicht aufgeht und erhalten Streit. Der Nachbar hört dies, und bringt ein weiteres Kamel, so dass nun 18 Kamele aufgeteilt werden können.

Der Älteste nimmt 1/2 = 9
Der Mittlere nimmt 1/3 = 6
Der Jüngste nimmt 1/9 = 2
Ergibt total = 17

Der Nachbar nimmt sein Kamel wieder und geht schmunzelnd davon. Wie ist dies zu erklären?


----------



## Urengroll (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ein reicher Araber hinterlässt seinen 3 Söhnen 17 Kamele. In seinem Testament steht geschrieben, dass der älteste Sohn 1/2, der mittlere Sohn 1/3, und der jüngste Sohn 1/9 aller Kamele erhalten soll. Als er stirbt, stellen die Söhne fest, dass dies nicht aufgeht und erhalten Streit. Der Nachbar hört dies, und bringt ein weiteres Kamel, so dass nun 18 Kamele aufgeteilt werden können.
> 
> Der Älteste nimmt 1/2 = 9
> Der Mittlere nimmt 1/3 = 6
> ...



Das ist einfach so................^^

Das kenne ich. Aber ich komme nicht mehr so recht auf die Begründung!


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ein reicher Araber hinterlässt seinen 3 Söhnen 17 Kamele. In seinem Testament steht geschrieben, dass der älteste Sohn 1/2, der mittlere Sohn 1/3, und der jüngste Sohn 1/9 aller Kamele erhalten soll. Als er stirbt, stellen die Söhne fest, dass dies nicht aufgeht und erhalten Streit. Der Nachbar hört dies, und bringt ein weiteres Kamel, so dass nun 18 Kamele aufgeteilt werden können.
> 
> Der Älteste nimmt 1/2 = 9
> Der Mittlere nimmt 1/3 = 6
> ...






Spoiler



Es war ein weibliches Kamel dabei welchen trächtig war und das Kalb (?) kurz nach dem Tod des Arabar zu welt brachte



mal ne Vermutung ^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Nö :O


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

sie haben am anfang nicht aufgerundet, also erhiehlten sie bei 17:
1/2= 8,5=9
1/3= 5, 666...=6
1/9=1,888...=2
Is halt so!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Nö :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

1/2+ 1/3+1/9 ist nicht 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Mist hab keine Kekse mehr

*Brille n Keks versprech*



Spoiler



1/2 + 1/3 + 1/9 ergeben zusammen nicht 1!

9/18 + 6/18 +2/18 = 17/18!


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Aha, esfehlen noch 0,944444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444
444444444444444... Kamele, wenn man nicht auf-rundet
mist, warum bin ich immer so langsam...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand ein Rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verschiebe *ein *Streichholz damit die Gleichung stimmt!


naja eig net wirklich schwer


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einen Streichholz von der 2 aufs gleichzeichen legen z.B.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Einen Streichholz von der 2 aufs gleichzeichen legen z.B.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja gut ,... eig net die lösung die ich wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem steht da Gleichung und nicht ungleichung


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Da lös ich mal nicht mit.... habe das Rätsel selbst schon entdeckt auf meiner Rätselsuche... und die Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

...


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> II=/=V



Wie schon gesagt... da steht "Gleichung " nicht ungleichung ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

hab ich auch schon gemerkt(ich post immer so langsamm^^)


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> ja gut ,... eig net die lösung die ich wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Höö? wie solls dann bitte gehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Es geht.... aber ziemlich schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Es geht.... aber ziemlich schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schwer wär es hätt ich geschrieben... Warum stimmt die gleichung so wie sie ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Anmerkung: Es gibt 2 Varianten... es wurde aber noch keine richtige gesagt


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> schwer wär es hätt ich geschrieben... Warum stimmt die gleichung so wie sie ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was? den satz hab ich jez nicht verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Was? den satz hab ich jez nicht verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meine noch schwerer wäre es, hät ich die Gleichung gepostet und gefragt Warum sie stimmt.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Aso ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ich schreib hier jetzt mal irgendwelche absurden vorschläge, weil ich wirklich keine ahnung habe:
Vom VI packt man das eine \ um, sodass XI entseht.. 
dann wärs: II=XI 
XI ist wiederum 11, also II=11 und eine 1 ist ja ein I, also entsteht II=II
Das wird wohl kaum die richtige Lösung sein aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: dann gäbs auch 2 Lösungen, weil man ja auch das / vom VI umpacken könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Sorry es stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Oder bei II=11 steht II für 11, und somit entsteht 11=11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Muahahaha!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Aber Dornenrose kanns ja mal auflösen...ist ja sein Rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Aber Dornenrose kanns ja mal auflösen...ist ja sein Rätsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hättest du jetzt eig auch gleich mitmachen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



1. Variante

II (arabisch elf) = XI (römisch elf)

o.k. Ist etwas schräg  ;-)

2. Variante

Man nehme ein Streichholz von links und lege es über jenes rechts und erhält:  I = *Wurzel aus*I


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> hättest du jetzt eig auch gleich mitmachen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na toll, wie soll man denn da rauf kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Gegeben ist folgende Rechnung:

    62 - 63 = 1

Verschiebe eine Ziffer damit die Rechnung stimmt.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Gegeben ist folgende Rechnung:
> 
> 62 - 63 = 1
> 
> Verschiebe eine Ziffer damit die Rechnung stimmt.



verschieben oder austauschen ? :X


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

*VERSCHIEBE* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Gegeben ist folgende Rechnung:
> 
> 62 - 63 = 1
> 
> Verschiebe eine Ziffer damit die Rechnung stimmt.


wie soll das denn jez schon wieder gehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

hmmm

wenn das hier auch zähl müsste es stimmen oder?



Spoiler



2^6 - 63 = 1

also die 6 nach oben verschieben


----------



## Happening (10. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> hmmm
> 
> wenn das hier auch zähl müsste es stimmen oder?
> 
> ...


aber keiner hat gesagt, dass man zeichen hinzufügen darf..
Edit: achsoo.. stimmt natürlich


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> aber keiner hat gesagt, dass man zeichen hinzufügen darf..



is es auch nicht!

ich hab sie nach oben verschoben häts anders schreiben sollen

ich meine es so 



Spoiler



2[sup]6[/sup] -63=1


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Jo richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss nur nicht, ob ich dornenrose noch trauen kann... er hat meine Seite gefunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Jo richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



-.-' Dann halt nicht .... viel spaß noch beim Rätseln


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Keks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Eine Frau kommt in eine Bar, sie geht zum Barkeeper (die beiden kennen sich nicht!) und bestellt ein Glas Wasser.
Dieser zieht plötzlich ein Gewehr unter dem Tresen hervor und richtet den Lauf auf die Frau.

Diese bedankt sich überschwänglich bei dem Barkeeper, zahlt ihm ein dickes Trinkgeld, gibt ihm noch schnell ein Küsschen auf die Wange und verlässt glücklich und zufrieden die Bar ohne ihr Wasser erhalten zu haben. 

Seltsam- oder? Was war denn da bloß los???


Sag nicht das Rätsel steht auch auf deiner Seite


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Nein steht es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Musst dich jetzt aber auch nicht so aufführen, denn wenn man die Seite kennt, sind die Rätsel ja nicht mehr wirklich schwer!...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Sie fragt ihn, ob er ihr nicht sein Gewehr zeigen könne? ( Vllt. mag sie Gewehre )


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Sie hat ihn angeheuert, damit er sie umbringt?



wie soll sie sich dann noch bedanken... ne Leider Falsch

Wenn ihr nen Tipp wollt sagt es

Nein sie mag auch keine Gewehre


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

ja ich gebe zu es ist schwer


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Sind die inner geheimen Verbrecherbande und das ist so ne art "Geheimcode"???


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> Eine Frau kommt in eine Bar, sie geht zum Barkeeper *(die beiden kennen sich nicht!)* und bestellt ein Glas Wasser.
> Dieser zieht plötzlich ein Gewehr unter dem Tresen hervor und richtet den Lauf auf die Frau.
> 
> Diese bedankt sich überschwänglich bei dem Barkeeper, zahlt ihm ein dickes Trinkgeld, gibt ihm noch schnell ein Küsschen auf die Wange und verlässt glücklich und zufrieden die Bar ohne ihr Wasser erhalten zu haben.
> ...


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

inner geheimen Verbrecherbande müssen sich doch  icht alle persönlich kennen^^


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> inner geheimen Verbrecherbande müssen sich doch  icht alle persönlich kennen^^



auch wieder war... sind sie aber nicht


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab die Lösung: *42!*(wenn die Antwort nicht passt, ist die Frage Falsch)
ne, Ka, lös auf!


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lösung: *42!*(wenn die Antwort nicht passt, ist die Frage Falsch)
> ne, Ka, lös auf!



ich geb erstmal nen Tipp vlt kommt ihr dann drauf



Spoiler



SchockTherapie ist ein Mittel gegen vieles, aber vorallem gegen ....


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Sie hatt(e) schluckauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin ich gut^^(rofl)


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Sie hatt schluckauf!



bing bing bing



Spoiler



Naja- die arme hatte nun schon eine ganze zeitlang einen ziemlichen Schluckauf...um diesen zu bekämpfen ging sie in die Bar, etwas Wasser trinken soll ja helfen....

Der Barkeeper sah die Not der Frau und dachte sich: ich kenne da ein viel wirksameres Mittel als Wasser, daher zog er kurzerhand ein Gewehr unter dem Tresen hervor, das erschrak die geplagte Frau natürlich unheimlich...und schwupps-di-wupps war der nervige Schluckauf weg...

Darüber war die gute Frau so dankbar, dass natürlich ein überschwängliches Bedanken Pflicht war.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

echt, so einfach, aber man kommt nich drauf^^


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> echt, so einfach, aber man kommt nich drauf^^



tjo... ich hät noch was relativ leichtes ^^

Herr Müller kam eines Abends von einer Geburtstagsfeier nach Hause. Dort erwartete ihn ein grausames Bild:

Er sah mit Entsetzen, dass seine Terassentür einen Spalt aufstand, in seinem Wohnzimmer lagen auf dem Boden hunderte kleiner Glassplitter. Und dann fiel sein Blick auf Carla, die neben einer kleinen Pfütze Wasser auf dem Boden lag. Er wusste sofort, dass Carla tot war.

Was war passiert?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> tjo... ich hät noch was relativ leichtes ^^
> 
> Herr Müller kam eines Abends von einer Geburtstagsfeier nach Hause. Dort erwartete ihn ein grausames Bild:
> 
> ...



Der arme Fisch...


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Der arme Fisch...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Der arme Fisch...


/sign


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Der arme Fisch...






Huntermoon schrieb:


> /sign



Tjo.. geschieht ihm recht ... 

PS: ich hasse Fische ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> PS: ich hasse Fische ^^


Ich mag Fisch...Am liebsten als essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich mag Fisch...Am liebsten als essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die schwimmen aber in ihrer eigenen Pisse :<


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich mag Fisch...Am liebsten als essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm mjam fisch... jetzt hab cih hunger^^


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

noch immer keine neuen Rätsel?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie sehen die nächsten zwei Reihen aus?

-----1
----1 1
----2 1
--1 2 1 1
1 1 1 2 2 1
3 1 2 2 1 1

(Es ist keine Reihe im mathematischen Sinne)

Die "---" sind nur da, damit es nicht alles an den Rand versetzt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

kirche?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Was Kirche?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

es sieht für mich aus wie ne kirche.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

ups, verlesen.
hab gelesen, nach was


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Was Kirche?



Da ich die Lösung weis schreib ich mal nix...

trotz lösung check ich die aufgabe net xD


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber egal, vllt kommen die anderen ja drauf


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

1 3 1 2 2 1 1 vieleicht?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

ok, egal, Hier ein anderes Rätsel:
In einem fensterlosen Raum auf dem Dachboden sind drei einfache Glühbirnen angebracht, eine an der Wand und zwei an der Decke. In dem Raum darunter befinden sich die drei Lichtschalter dazu, je ein Schalter für eine der Lampen. Die Tür zum Dachboden ist geschlossen und so dicht, dass absolut kein Lichtschimmer aus dem Innneren nach aussen dringen kann (auch nicht durch Ritzen, Schlüsselloch etc.)!

Die Aufgabe ist nun, herauszufinden, welcher der drei Lichtschalter zu der Lampe an der Wand auf dem Dachboden gehört. Man darf den Raum jedoch nur einmal betreten und nach dem Öffnen der Türe ist es nicht mehr erlaubt, die Lichtschalter zu berühren!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Gabs das nicht schon mal?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

ja


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

-.-, habs noch nicht gesehen, hab keine lust 45 Seiten dürchzulessen^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Mein Rätsel wurde noch nicht gelöst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Keine ahahnung, ist schwer...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt ist ziemlich schwer. Aber werds mal noch nicht auflösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

3  	1  	2  	2  	1  	1  	 	 	 	
vieleicht?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Nein


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auflösung pls


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

OK:

Vorherige Zeile besteht aus  1x3, 1x1, 2x2, 2x1

Die nächste Reihe ist also:

 1 3 1 1 2 2 2 1


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 1 3 1 2 2 1 1 vieleicht?





Huntermoon schrieb:


> 3  	1  	2  	2  	1  	1
> vieleicht?


Naj, knapp daneben is auch vorbei^^


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Petra findet beim Aufräumen diese vier Kettenstücke, die Überreste einer Halskette. Sie geht damit zum Juwelier, um daraus wieder eine vollständige geschlossene Kette machen zu lassen. Für jedes Kettenglied, das geöffnet und wieder zusammengelötet werden muß, verlangt der Juwelier 1,50 Euro. Petra hat leider nur 5 Euro dabei und möchte deshalb wieder gehen, aber der Juwelier erklärt ihr, daß 5 Euro reichen. Wie geht das?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Mengenrabatt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man öffnet eins dieserkettenteile ganz und nimmt dies als verbindungsstücke für die nun 3 restlichen lücken.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> man öffnet eins dieserkettenteile ganz und nimmt dies als verbindungsstücke für die nun 3 restlichen lücken.


richtig, war auch recht einfach, naja, ich leg mich jetzt gleich hin, cu


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Wie sehen die nächsten zwei Reihen aus?
> 
> 1
> 1 1
> ...


1 3 1 1 3 2 1 1
1 1 1 3 1 1 1 1 1 2


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Wurde schon gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

neues Rätsel

Merlin, der über die ganze Welt bekannte Zauber, gab mit seiner Fertigkeit als Schütze an.
So behauptete er, dass er seinen Hut aufhängen könnte, und danach 100 m mit verbundenen Augen gehen würde, sich umdrehte und eine Kugel direkt durch seinen Hut schösse. Wie gelang ihm dieses Kunststück, obwohl er durch seine Augenbinde absolut NICHTS sehen konnte?

Oder gab es das schon? ^^


----------



## iggeblackmoore (11. Oktober 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> neues Rätsel
> 
> Merlin, der über die ganze Welt bekannte Zauber, gab mit seiner Fertigkeit als Schütze an.
> So behauptete er, dass er seinen Hut aufhängen könnte, und danach 100 m mit verbundenen Augen gehen würde, sich umdrehte und eine Kugel direkt durch seinen Hut schösse. Wie gelang ihm dieses Kunststück, obwohl er durch seine Augenbinde absolut NICHTS sehen konnte?
> ...



Es wird ja nicht gesagt, wohin er 100 m gehen würde, er kann ja irgendwie immer vor und zurück gehen, oder etwas ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Es wird ja nicht gesagt, wohin er 100 m gehen würde, er kann ja irgendwie immer vor und zurück gehen, oder etwas ähnliches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tjo, dann hat er aber trozdem noch das Problem mit der Höhe in der er schießen muss... 
Leider falsch


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

Jemand anderes hat ihm alles gesagt

oder

er hatte 2 Hüte,einen aufm kopp,den anderen aufgehängt


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> er hatte 2 Hüte,einen aufm kopp,den anderen aufgehängt



fast richtig... aber ich lass es gelten



Spoiler



Der gute Zauberer Merlin ist ein ganz pfiffiges Kerlchen! Er hängt einfach seinen Hut über den Lauf seiner Pistole, geht die 100 m und schießt


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

Hat keiner mehr ein Rätsel


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab nicht alles gelesen,aber damit hier noch wenigstens seite 50 kommt^^

"In der Wüste liegt eine Leiche,ringsum Blut,keine Spuren um sie herum,alles was die Person dabei hat ist ein Rucksack. Wie ist die Person gestorben?"


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Leichen sterben nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht alles gelesen,aber damit hier noch wenigstens seite 50 kommt^^
> 
> "In der Wüste liegt eine Leiche,ringsum Blut,keine Spuren um sie herum,alles was die leiche dabei hat ist ein Rucksack. Wie ist sie gestorben?"



Doofes rätsel... Verdurstet^^


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Doofes rätsel... Verdurstet^^



hmm,.. und warum soll dann da blut sein?


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Erm, Leute... Leichen sterben nicht... "Wie ist sie gestorben?".... Gar nicht....


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

ich dachte sie=die person wäre logisch gewesen,naja,fixxd.
Btw,das rätsel ist n bischen falsch erzählt und wenn die lösung kommt meinen ein paar,das war scheisse,istja auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Oktober 2008)

Chopi.... du wirst nie zur Familie gehören... Schaff ihn raus, Micheal!


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Micheal!


hm? :>


----------



## Alanium (11. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht alles gelesen,aber damit hier noch wenigstens seite 50 kommt^^
> 
> "In der Wüste liegt eine Leiche,ringsum Blut,keine Spuren um sie herum,alles was die Person dabei hat ist ein Rucksack. Wie ist die Person gestorben?"


Hat sie sich vielleicht mit dem Rucksack umgebracht? Oder ist die Mordwaffe im Rucksack? Oder innere Blutungen?^^


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

So,vieleicht ein Tipp


Spoiler



The rucksack is a lie


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2008)

blut gehustet und anschließend verdurstet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

Was passiert mit einer Leiche in der Wüste? Richtig sie wird zerpickt... Blut läuft aus und gut


----------



## chopi (11. Oktober 2008)

Naja,noch ist kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

Man kann wirklich nicht sagen, dass ich ein Freund solcher Rätsel bin, da es ein fach zu viele Lösungen dafür gibt...
Vielleicht ein noch ein Tipp? Inwiefern war der Rucksack eine Lüge?


----------



## chopi (12. Oktober 2008)

Mein letzter Post war eigentlich schon so Hinweis genug,das selbst die allerletzte zehnwattbirne draufkommen müsste xD
Wie gesagt,schlecht erzählt. Wollt ihr die Lösung?


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Naja,noch ist kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fallschirm


----------



## chopi (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fallschirm


Falschirm ist keine Todesursache oÔ
Na komm,formulier nen ganzen satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Falschirm ist keine Todesursache oÔ


Das sagst du O.o


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Falschirm ist keine Todesursache oÔ
> Na komm,formulier nen ganzen satz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine omma hatte schwersten fallschirm woran sie dann lang und elendig gestorben is!


----------



## chopi (12. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> meine omma hatte schwersten fallschirm woran sie dann lang und elendig gestorben is!


Ich lass es gelten!


Spoiler



Der Typ wollte ausm Flugzeug springen und sein Fallschirm(=Rucksack) ist nicht aufgegangen


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Du meintest es ist in der Wüste, der Sand würde den Aufprall so dämpfen, dass vielleicht sämtliche Knochen brechen würden, aber nicht das Blut fließen würde.... oder doch? Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Was ist weiß und fliegt nach oben? O.o

kreativität ist nicht so euer ding? verstehe...


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Oktober 2008)

Schwäne?^^


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht ja nur ein Schwan! :>


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2008)

römer bei asterix und obelix!!!


----------



## Kronas (12. Oktober 2008)

eine aspirin beim hochwerfen


----------



## Happening (12. Oktober 2008)

ein weißes papier überm Ventilator


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Oktober 2008)

Lösung Pls!


----------



## SäD (13. Oktober 2008)

Ein behindertes Schneeflöckchen?


----------



## shadow24 (13. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Was ist weiß und fliegt nach oben? O.o
> 
> kreativität ist nicht so euer ding? verstehe...


ne weisse Taube


----------



## Codreanu (13. Oktober 2008)

rauch?


----------



## Urengroll (13. Oktober 2008)

Luft


----------



## Qonix (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Atem im Winter


----------



## Gribi (13. Oktober 2008)

Etwas weisses das nach oben fliegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Oktober 2008)

Eine Ente die sich als Schneemann verkleidet hat.

Eine weiße Rakete.

Eine rote Rakete die versehentlich weiß angestrichen wurde.

Eine Physiker mit weißem Kittel und Vorzeichenfehler.


----------



## Dalmus (13. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Eine Physiker mit weißem Kittel und Vorzeichenfehler.


Gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt bisher am besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da wir gerade beim Thema Physik sind und die "Auflösung" etwas auf sich warten läßt, hab ich da noch ein kleines...

Ein fiktiver Hund rennt von Frankfurt a.M. nach Paris. Die Distanz beträgt Luftlinie ca. 500km. An seinem Hinterbein ist eine Blechbüchse angebunden.
Er macht Schritte von einem Meter Länge und bei jedem Schritt schlägt die Büchse einmal auf. Seine Startgeschwindigkeit ist 1 m/s.
Jedesmal, wenn er die Büchse aufschlagen hört, verdoppelt er seine Geschwindigkeit.

Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit kommt der Hund in Paris an?


----------



## Gribi (13. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ein fiktiver Hund rennt von Frankfurt a.M. nach Paris. Die Distanz beträgt Luftlinie ca. 500km. An seinem Hinterbein ist eine Blechbüchse angebunden.
> Er macht Schritte von einem Meter Länge und bei jedem Schritt schlägt die Büchse einmal auf. Seine Startgeschwindigkeit ist 1 m/s.
> Jedesmal, wenn er die Büchse aufschlagen hört, verdoppelt er seine Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit kommt der Hund in Paris an?



Edit: Für die die noch am rechnen sind zeig ich die Lösung noch ned.



Spoiler



512 m/s


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



Die Lösung ist das er 500'000 Mal die Geschwindigkeit verdoppelt



@Gribi: kann nicht stimmen


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Oktober 2008)

Er kommt gar nicht an.
Er ist vorher schon durch den Luftwiderstand verglüht.

Es sei denn der Hund ist taub, dann kommt er mit 1 m/s an.


----------



## Karzaak (13. Oktober 2008)

@Gribi

Die Lösung von dir stimmt eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er verdoppelt nach jedem Meter seine Geschwindigkeit.

Ich versuch gerade noch auf die Formel zu kommen..

--edit--

Qonix du Mathematiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sei so gut und Spoiler doch auch ma die Formel bittö


----------



## Gribi (13. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> @Gribi
> 
> Die Lösung von dir stimmt eh nicht
> 
> ...



Na logo stimmt meins.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (13. Oktober 2008)

öhm dann klär ma auf Gribi xD


----------



## Gribi (13. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> die Geschwindigkeit hat er ja schon ohne Blechbüchse nach 512 Metern...



Ehm wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab dann verdoppelt sich die Geschwindigkeit nach jedem Meter also kann er nach 512 Metern niemals 512m/s rennen...


----------



## Qonix (13. Oktober 2008)

Man die vormell fällt mir nich ein und 500'000 zusammen zu rechnen bin ich zu faul.


Aber eigentlich müssten man nur die mitte nehmen (250'000) diese Mal 2 = 500'000.

Das ist der Durchschnitt und das jetzt mal 500'000

Also 500'000 x 500'000 = 250'000'000'000


----------



## Gribi (13. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



Denkt mal an die Schallgeschwindigkeit


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Man die vormell fällt mir nich ein und 500'000 zusammen zu rechnen bin ich zu faul.
> 
> 
> Aber eigentlich müssten man nur die mitte nehmen (250'000) diese Mal 2 = 500'000.
> ...



Hmmm, wenn die Geschwindigkeit nach jedem Meter verdoppelt wird komme ich auf diese Formel: x = 1*2*2*2*2*2*2..... Und die 2 taucht 500.000mal auf.
Also 2^500000 (2 *hoch* 500000). Und das ergibt eine verflucht große Zahl.

Edit @Gribi: Schallgeschwindigkeit?

Edit2 @Gribi: Stimmt, hast recht.


----------



## Gribi (13. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



Die Lösung liegt darin, dass er die Büchse ab der Schallgeschwindigkeit 333 m/s nicht mehr hört und demzufolge nach 256 m/s nur noch einmal verdoppelt!



Ist meine Lösung.


----------



## Karzaak (13. Oktober 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




einem fiktiven Hund ist die Schallgeschwindigkeit wohl Schnurz Piep xD


(x*2)+1 und das 500 000 mal oder? xD


--edit--

omg ich bin so ne Null in Mathe...

Hmm hab deinen Spoiler gelesen Gribi.. klingt gut


----------



## Gribi (13. Oktober 2008)

Klingt nich nur gut sondern ist die Topantwort *bruststell* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dalmus wo bist du? Auflösung gefragt


----------



## Dalmus (13. Oktober 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Klingt nich nur gut sondern ist die Topantwort *bruststell*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mea culpa, die Arbeit rief unerwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine Lösung ist natürlich absolut richtig. Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 256 m/s hört er die Dose noch einmal aufschlagen, verdoppelt auf 512 m/s und hört sie den Rest des Weges nicht mehr. 
GZ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (13. Oktober 2008)

Danke für das Lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss ich jetzt eins reinstellen?

Wenn ja ffa


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder ein Rätsel von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Mann ist mit einem kleinen Ruderboot auf einem See unterwegs. In der Mitte des Sees nimmt er eine Münze aus seinem Geldbeutel und wirft diese ins Wasser. Welche Auswirkung hat das auf den Wasserstand des Sees? Steigt der Wasserstand, sinkt der Wasserstand oder bleibt der Wasserstand gleich?


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. Oktober 2008)

Er bleibt gleich, denn die Münze hat vorher das Boot beschwert und dadurch wurde das Boot runtergedrückt, jetzt ist aber die Münze aus dem Boot, also ist es zwar leichter, aber die Münze ist im Wasser und somit steigt der Stand wieder.

Hoffe hatte keinen denk fehler, aber sowas hatten wir glaube ich mal in der Schule damals besprochen.
Und die Variablen sind schlecht gewählt, kaum vorstellbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. Oktober 2008)

Nö, hab ne andere Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ist aber auch nicht von mir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (13. Oktober 2008)

ich würde tippe darauf dass er sinkt kA warum .. mein bauch meint der sinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. Oktober 2008)

Naja ne Begründung bräuchte es schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (13. Oktober 2008)

Weil das Gewicht der Münze größer ist als der Raum den sie einnimmt?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. Oktober 2008)

Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Spoiler



Liegt die Münze im Wasser, so verdrängt sie genauso viel Wasser, wie ihr eigenes Volumen ist. Befindet sich die Münze dagegen im Boot, so verdrängt dieses die Menge an Wasser, die genauso viel wiegt wie die Münze (zusätzlich zu dem Wasser, das dieses ohne Münze verdrängt). Folglich muss der Wasserstand niedriger sein, wenn die Münze im Wasser liegt.



Nehme an, du meintest sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (13. Oktober 2008)

genau das meinte ich ^^

lass mich raten das is auch von deiner Rätsel seite :x


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. Oktober 2008)

Jo schon von ner Rätselseite, aber von diesmal von einer anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der alten hatte es nur noch Rätsel mit Bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. Oktober 2008)

Ein Urwaldforscher wurde eines Tages von einem einheimischen Stamm gefangengenommen. Es stellte sich heraus, dass dieser Stamm aus Kannibalen besteht, die ihn töten und verspeisen wollten. Sie sagten zu ihm: "Von deiner nächsten Aussage machen wir abhängig, wie wir dich zubereiten: entsprechen deine nächste Worte der Wahrheit, so werden wir dich kochen. Solltest du allesdings lügen, dann wirst du gegrillt."
Der Forscher sagte etwas, das ihm das Leben rettete. Was?


----------



## chopi (13. Oktober 2008)

"ich lüge" ?


----------



## Dalmus (13. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ein Urwaldforscher wurde eines Tages von einem einheimischen Stamm gefangengenommen. Es stellte sich heraus, dass dieser Stamm aus Kannibalen besteht, die ihn töten und verspeisen wollten. Sie sagten zu ihm: "Von deiner nächsten Aussage machen wir abhängig, wie wir dich zubereiten: entsprechen deine nächste Worte der Wahrheit, so werden wir dich kochen. Solltest du allesdings lügen, dann wirst du gegrillt."
> Der Forscher sagte etwas, das ihm das Leben rettete. Was?


Kenn ich in leicht abgewandelter Form, deswegen verrat ich mal nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (13. Oktober 2008)

"ich schmecke nicht" ?!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ein Urwaldforscher wurde eines Tages von einem einheimischen Stamm gefangengenommen. Es stellte sich heraus, dass dieser Stamm aus Kannibalen besteht, die ihn töten und verspeisen wollten. Sie sagten zu ihm: "Von deiner nächsten Aussage machen wir abhängig, wie wir dich zubereiten: entsprechen deine nächste Worte der Wahrheit, so werden wir dich kochen. Solltest du allesdings lügen, dann wirst du gegrillt."
> Der Forscher sagte etwas, das ihm das Leben rettete. Was?


sage ich die wahrheit wenn ich sage, dass ich lüge?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. Oktober 2008)

Alles falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Oktober 2008)

"ihr könnt mich ma,ich hol gleich meine brüder und bring euch um" ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> "ihr könnt mich ma,ich hol gleich meine brüder und bring euch um" ?


da landet der direkt aufm grill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Alles falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm aber es muss so ne art sein, wie mein notorischer lügner, also so ein paradoxon... :S

von daher vll: ach ihr grillt mich eh

dann könnten sie ja nix von beidem machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich löse es mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Er sagte: "Ihr werdet mich grillen!"



Edith: Also hat es Brille ja richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst ein bisschen spät bemerkt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ich löse es mal auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja, ich finde aber chopi´s ich lüge  auch richtig... weil es ja auch ein paradoxon wäre, weil sie sich dann ja nicht entscheiden könnten.... ach egal^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich als kanibale hätte ihn trotzdem gegrillt,man hat ja schließlich hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich als kanibale hätte ihn trotzdem gegrillt,man hat ja schließlich hunger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ausserdem: mit essen spielt man nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. Oktober 2008)

Ein Hirte hatte eine sehr grosse Schafherde. Eines Tages als er wieder einmal am Zählen seiner Herde war, stellte er fest, dass wenn er die Schafe in 2-er Gruppen zählte, eines übrig blieb. Auch wenn er sie in 3-er Gruppen zählte blieb eines übrig. Auch in 4-er, 5-er bis hinauf zu 10-er Gruppen gezählt, blieb immer ein Schaf alleine übrig.

Wieviele Schafe zählte die Herde mindestens?


----------



## chopi (13. Oktober 2008)

Elf sag ich mal.
Immerhin hat er von 2 bis 10er gruppen gezählt und kein einziges mal hats geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Elf sag ich mal.
> Immerhin hat er von 2 bis 10er gruppen gezählt und kein einziges mal hats geklappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es bleibt aber EINS übrig, wenn er elf hat, und 3er gruppen macht bleiben 2 übrig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Oktober 2008)

MIr doch egal,wird eins halt abgeschlachtet,dann muss der Bauer auch nicht soviel zählen xD


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (13. Oktober 2008)

Nö es werden keine Schafe geschlachtet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ein Hirte hatte eine sehr grosse Schafherde. Eines Tages als er wieder einmal am Zählen seiner Herde war, stellte er fest, dass wenn er die Schafe in 2-er Gruppen zählte, eines übrig blieb. Auch wenn er sie in 3-er Gruppen zählte blieb eines übrig. Auch in 4-er, 5-er bis hinauf zu 10-er Gruppen gezählt, blieb immer ein Schaf alleine übrig.
> 
> Wieviele Schafe zählte die Herde mindestens?



Hmmm, ich versuchs mal so.

2*3*4*5*6*7*8*9*10 + 1 = 3628801, bei dieser Menge bleibt immer ein Schaf übrig.

2 ist aber in 4,6,8 und 10 enthalten, 3 in 6 oder 9,die 4 in 8 und die 5 in 10,
also

6*7*8*9*10 + 1 = 30241 Schafe.

Edit: das kann man jetzt noch so aufspalten 7*8*9*10 = 7*8*3*3*2*5= 7*8*6*3*5, dh die 6 fällt auch weg. Das ergibt 5041 Schafe.

Edit2: Achja teilen kann man die Zahl ja auch noch, denn 7*2*4*9*5= 7*8*9*5=7*4*9*10, also 2521 Schafe.
Nu is aber gut. Das ist jetzt meine endgültige Lösung.


----------



## Gribi (14. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak deine Lösung stimmt.

Deshalb mach ich ma ein neues rein wenn ich darf (sonst einfach ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Gegeben sind zwei Sanduhren, eine die 7 Minuten und eine die 4 Minuten misst. Wie lassen sich genau 9 Minuten damit messen?


----------



## Dalmus (14. Oktober 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Thorrak deine Lösung stimmt.
> 
> Deshalb mach ich ma ein neues rein wenn ich darf (sonst einfach ignorieren
> 
> ...


Ach, das ist doch wieder sowas wie mit dem Wasser messen bei Stirb langsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, ich drehe beide um.
Nach 4 Minuten ist die zweite durchgelaufen, dann drehe ich sie um.
Nach 7 Minuten ist nun die erste durchgelaufen und in der 2. ist noch Sand für eine Minute.

Ist es erlaubt jetzt erst mit der Zeitmessung zu beginnen?
Dann muß ich nun nur den Sand für eine Minute durchlaufen lassen und sie dann noch 2x umdrehen, dann habe ich 9 Minuten gemessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (14. Oktober 2008)

So wie ich jetzt deine Lösung verstanden hab musste du nich später mit der Messeung beginnen sondern du hast die 9 Minuten ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier noch Original Lösung

Beide Uhren umdrehen.

Nach 4 Minuten muss die 4 Minuten Uhr nochmals umgedreht werden. 

Nach 7 Minuten die 7 Minuten Uhr umdrehen. 

Nach 8 Minuten endet die 4 Minuten Uhr zum zweiten Mal. Jetzt einfach die 7 Minuten Uhr umdrehen; da diese ja erst seit 1 Minute läuft, kann durch Umdrehen genau eine Minute erzielt werden. 

Voilà, wir sind bei 9 Minuten.


----------



## Happening (14. Oktober 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> So wie ich jetzt deine Lösung verstanden hab musste du nich später mit der Messeung beginnen sondern du hast die 9 Minuten ja schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ahh wie soll man denn bitte dadrauf kommen, ne umgedrehte uhr nochmal zurückzudrehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. Oktober 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> So wie ich jetzt deine Lösung verstanden hab musste du nich später mit der Messeung beginnen sondern du hast die 9 Minuten ja schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider nicht, ich hätte wohl noch ein wenig weiter überlegen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. Oktober 2008)

So, bevor ihr mir hier mal wieder alle einschlaft bei der Arbeit...

Wenn 87% aller Erwachsenen in ihrem Leben schon mal eine Zigarette geraucht haben, 74% schon mal betrunken waren, 90% Rechtshänder sind und 50% größer als 1,70m, auf wieviel Prozent aller Erwachsenen treffen dann alle vier Merkmale mit Sicherheit zu?


----------



## Qonix (14. Oktober 2008)

51%


----------



## Urengroll (14. Oktober 2008)

ich sägte 50%......................^^


----------



## Dalmus (14. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> 51%





Urengroll schrieb:


> ich sägte 50%......................^^


Und beide liegt ihr daneben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Oktober 2008)

74% ??

edit: wenns stimmt kann ichs gerne erklären


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> 74% ??


wenn nur 50% aller erwachsenen größer als 1.70 sind, wie sollen dann 74% aller erwachsenen mit sicherheit aale merkmale besitzen? x_x


----------



## Dalmus (14. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn nur 50% aller erwachsenen größer als 1.70 sind, wie sollen dann 74% aller erwachsenen mit sicherheit aale merkmale besitzen? x_x


Ziemlich gute Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> So, bevor ihr mir hier mal wieder alle einschlaft bei der Arbeit...
> 
> Wenn 87% aller Erwachsenen in ihrem Leben schon mal eine Zigarette geraucht haben, 74% schon mal betrunken waren, 90% Rechtshänder sind und 50% größer als 1,70m, auf wieviel Prozent aller Erwachsenen treffen dann alle vier Merkmale mit Sicherheit zu?


öhm auf keinen óÒ
da es kein merkmal gibt dass alle (100%) haben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> öhm auf keinen óÒ
> da es kein merkmal gibt dass alle (100%) haben.


es muss kein merkmal geben, dass alle 100% haben, damit es min. 1 gibt, der alle merkmale mit sicherheit hat o_O


----------



## chopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Was spricht den dagegen trolli? oÔ
Höchstens 50% werdens sein,weil der Rest größer ist,nur wieviel genau ist die frage...


----------



## Qonix (14. Oktober 2008)

Man irgend wie bin ich heute echt nicht auf der Höhe.

Also ich versuch mal anders. Wenn man alle unterschiede auf 100% zusammenzählt bekommt man 99% also tipp ich mal auf 1%.


----------



## Dalmus (14. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Man irgend wie bin ich heute echt nicht auf der Höhe.
> 
> Also ich versuch mal anders. Wenn man alle unterschiede auf 100% zusammenzählt bekommt man 99% also tipp ich mal auf 1%.


Richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Oktober 2008)

Fuck bin ich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

angeb0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie fällt mir aber so kein räzel ein.. sucht ihr die im internet oder erfindet ihr die selber? 
ich tipp auf ersteres *G*


----------



## Urengroll (14. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> angeb0r
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Warum fragst du dann eigentlich?


----------



## Hirnsauger (14. Oktober 2008)

Zwei sind es, die alles sehen, nur den jeweils anderen nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

augen? o_o


----------



## Urengroll (14. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Zwei sind es, die alles sehen, nur den jeweils anderen nicht.



Augen!^^


----------



## Hirnsauger (14. Oktober 2008)

Richtig!! Man, das ging aber schnell... hatte gehofft es dauert länger...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> angeb0r
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Natürlich ersteres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich hab nicht gleich alle Rätsel angesehen. Das würde mir ja die Freude am Rätseln nehmen, wenn jemand anderes ein Rätsel einstellt, das auch dort auf der Seite ist.
Aber wenn hier gerade kein Rätsel offen ist, dann schau ich dort rein undd suche das nächste aus der Liste, das dem Niveau hier genügen könnte. *g*

Z.B. sowas wie das folgende Rätsel ist schon grenzwertig was das Niveau betrifft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr geht in einen Laden und seht einen Riegel Schokolade. Der Riegel kostet zusammen mit der Verpackung 1,10 €. Der Riegel kostet einen Euro mehr als die Verpackung.

Wie viel kostet die Verpackung?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

5 cent?


----------



## Qonix (14. Oktober 2008)

0.05 Euro


----------



## Dalmus (14. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 5 cent?


Richtig. Ich hatte auf Anhieb einfach 10 Cent getippt.^^


----------



## Qonix (14. Oktober 2008)

Hatte ich auch aber dann dachte ich: Hmm, das ist zu einfach, da muss ich Hirn einschalten.


----------



## Urengroll (14. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Richtig. Ich hatte auf Anhieb einfach 10 Cent getippt.^^



Ich auch! Wieso 5 cent?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich auch! Wieso 5 cent?


"Ihr geht in einen Laden und seht einen Riegel Schokolade. Der Riegel kostet zusammen mit der Verpackung 1,10 &#8364;. Der Riegel kostet einen Euro mehr als die Verpackung.

Wie viel kostet die Verpackung? "

also.
der riegel kostet verpackung+1
würde die verpackung nun 10 cent kosten,
würde der riegel schon alleine 1.10 kosten, und riegel+ verpackung dann 1.20
wenn die verpackung 5 cent kostet, und riegel (verpackung+1) 1.05
kommt 1.10 raus


----------



## Hirnsauger (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach nochmal n Versuch: 

Helmut Kohl hat einen Kurzen, Arnold Schwarzenegger einen Langen, Ehepaare benutzen ihn oft gemeinsam, ein Junggeselle hat ihn für sich allein, Madonna hat keinen, und der Papst benutzt ihn nie.

Was ist gesucht?

@ Grüne Brille
Wo fliesst denn bei dir genau der Schobbe?


----------



## Te-Rax (14. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Ich mach nochmal n Versuch:
> 
> Helmut Kohl hat einen Kurzen, Arnold Schwarzenegger einen Langen, Ehepaare benutzen ihn oft gemeinsam, ein Junggeselle hat ihn für sich allein, Madonna hat keinen, und der Papst benutzt ihn nie.
> 
> Was ist gesucht?




Zahnbürste?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Ich mach nochmal n Versuch:
> 
> Helmut Kohl hat einen Kurzen, Arnold Schwarzenegger einen Langen, Ehepaare benutzen ihn oft gemeinsam, ein Junggeselle hat ihn für sich allein, Madonna hat keinen, und der Papst benutzt ihn nie.
> 
> ...


Der Nachname?


----------



## Te-Rax (14. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Der Nachname?



shit, das würde eher passen als Zahnbürste *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirnsauger (14. Oktober 2008)

Nachname ist richtig! 
Gw @ Dalmus


----------



## Dalmus (14. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Nachname ist richtig!
> Gw @ Dalmus


Naja, wenn man erstmal alle sexuellen Gedanken beiseite schiebt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirnsauger (14. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man erstmal alle sexuellen Gedanken beiseite schiebt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Allerdings... als ich das Rätsel das erste mal gehört habe, dachte ich auch erst an was anderes.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Allerdings... als ich das Rätsel das erste mal gehört habe, dachte ich auch erst an was anderes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, aber da würde ja auch alles passen *g*

btw: mybuffed profil angucken und du weisst es ;D


----------



## Te-Rax (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm, da keiner was schreibt mach ich mal ein kleines Zahlenrätsel rein...


es gibt einen Bus mit 7 Kindern.
jedes Kind hat 7 Rucksäcke.
In jedem Rucksack sind 7 große Katzen.
jede große Katze hat 7 kleine Katzen.
jede Katze hat 4 Beine.

FRAGE:Wieviele Beine befinden sich im Bus?



MfG


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. Oktober 2008)

Gabs schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (14. Oktober 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Hmmm, da keiner was schreibt mach ich mal ein kleines Zahlenrätsel rein...
> 
> 
> es gibt einen Bus mit 7 Kindern.
> ...




Gab es schon, ich suche nur mal eben nach der Antwort!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. Oktober 2008)

Waren glaube ich 10992.


----------



## Te-Rax (14. Oktober 2008)

verdammt....



<<<<Looser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*In die Ecke Stell und schäm*


----------



## Urengroll (14. Oktober 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> verdammt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du Emo du!^^



Was ist ein Emo im Wasser?


----------



## Te-Rax (14. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Du Emo du!^^
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist ein Emo im Wasser?




Darf nicht reden...müss schämen....

Back to Topic ^^ :

Fangfrage oder bewusstes ausgrenzen einer Randgruppe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. Oktober 2008)

Ein nasser Emo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (14. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ein nasser Emo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein



@Te-Rax Lustige Fragen eben!
Einfach ist manchmal mehr!


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Was ist ein Emo im Wasser?


ein guter anfang? x_x


----------



## Urengroll (14. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ein guter anfang? x_x




Nein! Denkt doch mal nach mensch!


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Oktober 2008)

beton-tester? o_O


----------



## Qonix (14. Oktober 2008)

Ein Haiköder.


----------



## Happening (14. Oktober 2008)

eine erleichterung für die menschheit?


----------



## lavax (14. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Du Emo du!^^
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist ein Emo im Wasser?


Eine Heulboje^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Oktober 2008)

Ein Teebeutel?


----------



## Te-Rax (14. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> @Te-Rax Lustige Fragen eben!
> Einfach ist manchmal mehr!




War auch keine negativ gemeine Frage   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So, ein Emo im Wasser ist eine HEULBOJE!
;D


Edit: Sekunden zu spät :/


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. Oktober 2008)

Wasserverschmutzer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (14. Oktober 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> War auch keine negativ gemeine Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Korrekt!


----------



## 3x3q70r (14. Oktober 2008)

ein meerjungmann?... also nicht "mehrjungfrau"


----------



## Urengroll (14. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Eine Heulboje^^




also du warst ja eher..................!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. Oktober 2008)

Was fällt in einen vollen Brunnen und wird doch nicht nass?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Was fällt in einen vollen Brunnen und wird doch nicht nass?



Ein Aloe Vera Blatt.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Oktober 2008)

Licht?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich lasse Licht mal gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dachte eig an Sonnenstrahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirnsauger (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte jetzt auch Chuck Norris getippt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Oktober 2008)

Aber da wir gerade beim Thema Brunnen sind... 

Ein Springbrunnen hat zwei Figuren, die Wasser spucken, das aus einer externen Wasserleitung kommt. Außerdem gibt es noch einen Zufluss, der immer eingeschaltet ist.

Wenn nur die erste Figur Wasser spucken würde, wäre der Brunnen nach 12 Stunden voll.
Wenn nur die 2. Figur Wasser spucken würde, wäre der Brunnen nach 16 Stunden voll.
Wenn beide Wasser spucken würden, wäre der Brunnen nach 9 Stunden und 36 Minuten voll.


Wie lange würde es dauern, bis der Brunnen voll wäre, wenn beide Figuren kein Wasser spucken und nur Wasser durch den Zulauf fließt?


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)

n ganzen tag lang


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> n ganzen tag lang


/sign
Komm ich auch drauf


----------



## Dalmus (15. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> /sign
> Komm ich auch drauf


Und damit habt ihr beide recht.
Das ging ja fix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und damit habt ihr beide recht.
> Das ging ja fix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Simple Mathematik halt^^

Würde mich allerdings mehr über Rätsel freuen, die nich so mathematisch wären^^


----------



## Dalmus (15. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Simple Mathematik halt^^
> 
> Würde mich allerdings mehr über Rätsel freuen, die nich so mathematisch wären^^


Damit kann ich leider grad nicht dienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Müßte dann jemand anderes einstellen...

Aber bis das jemand tut, hab ich da grad noch ein mathematisches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um was für ein Gewicht würde die Erde zulegen wenn man einmal um sie herum (Umfang im Mittel = 40.041,455 km) eine Mauer (6,5m hoch und 3,2m breit) aus Beton (normal irdischer, Gewicht = 2325kg/m³) bauen würde?

(Die Auftriebskraft von Wasser in dem ein Großteil der Mauer verläuft wird außer Acht gelassen).


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, das is schon eher was...ist ja nich wirklich mathematisch...

Darf man die Lösung schon verraten?^^


----------



## Dalmus (15. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Hehe, das is schon eher was...ist ja nich wirklich mathematisch...
> 
> Darf man die Lösung schon verraten?^^


Mich dünkt, Dir kam die richtige Lösung recht schnell in den Sinn.^^

Naja, dann raus damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> (Die Auftriebskraft von Wasser in dem ein Großteil der Mauer verläuft wird außer Acht gelassen).



Sehr irritierende Zusatzinformation möchte ich mal anmerken.


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



Das Gewicht bleibt gleich, da der Beton von der Erde kommt^^


----------



## Dalmus (15. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Das Gewicht bleibt gleich, da der Beton von der Erde kommt^^


Völlig richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Spoiler



Als Gewicht bleibt gleich, weil es ja noch die Schwekraft geben würde.......................^^


----------



## Hirnsauger (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube fast, diesmal hab ich was schwereres... hier: 

Ein Spion will in eine feindliche Stadt eindringen. Vor dem Stadttor steht ein Soldat, der nur bei der richtigen Parole Einlass gewährt. Der Spion legt sich hinter eine Busch nahe dem Stadttor auf die Lauer.

Ein Mann mit einem Wagen kam. Der Soldat sagt "28". Darauf hin sagt der Mann "14" und ihm wird Einlass gewährt.

Ein Bauernmädchen kommt den Weg entlang. Der Soldat: "8". Das Mädchen antwortet: "4" und darf in die Stadt.

Am Abend kam ein Mönch am Stadttor an. Der Soldat: "16". Der Mönch: "8". Ihm wird Einlass gewährt.

Jetzt glaubt der Spion, er wüsste die richtige Parole. Er geht zum Stadttor. Der Soldat: "10". Der Spion antwortet: "5" und wird sofort getötet.

Was will der Soldat hören?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (15. Oktober 2008)

Er möchte "4" hören. Gab es schonmal, nur mit anderen Zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Schade, kenn ich schon^^
Ich warte mal aufs nächste =)


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

In der Nacht vom Sonntag zum Montag stahlen unbekannte Täter aus der St. Patricks-Kirche zwei Heiligenfiguren aus dem 14. Jahrhundert. Es handelt sich dabei um Kunstwerke von unschätzbarem Wert. Die Kirchendiebe wurden von einer alten Frau dabei beobachtet, wie sie durch ein kleines Fenster an der nur schwach beleuchteten Ostseite die Kirche verließen und in einem bereitstellenden PKW davonfuhren. Die Frau, die selbst kein Telefon besitzt, lief im Hausmantel zur Telefonzelle Ecke Marvel-Dollin-Street und verständigte die Polizei. Durch ein Versehen blieb die Meldung jedoch liegen, so dass Inspektor Mulligan mit seinen Beamten erst um 4 Uhr 30, also zwei Stunden nach dem Anruf, bei der Kirche am WhiteSquare eintraf. Von den Dieben fehlt bis jetzt jede Spur. Da es sich bei den geraubten Figuren um unverkäufliche Stücke handelt, vermutet die Polizei, dass der Diebstahl im Auftrag eines privaten Sammlers geschah.

Soweit also die Meldung des FIRST OBSERVER. Drei Stunden nach Erscheinen des Blattes ließ sich ein gewisser Lionel Hamilton bei John Mander, dem Lokalredakteur des "Observer", in einer vertraulichen Angelegenheit anmelden. "Bitte, nehmen Sie Platz, Mister Hamilton!" Mander versuchte, den Mann einzuschätzen. Sieht aus wie ein Londoner Bankbeamter, dachte er.

Da begann der Besucher zu sprechen: "Machen wir es kurz. Ich bin im Besitz der beiden gestohlenen Heiligenfiguren und möchte sie gern verkaufen . . ." Noch bevor der überraschte Mander etwas erwidern konnte, fuhr der Besucher fort: "Natürlich können Sie mich jetzt der Polizei übergeben, aber davon kommen die Figuren nicht wieder. Ich habe sie gut versteckt. Ich schätze deren Wert auf eine Million Pfund. Setzen Sie in Ihre Zeitung, dass ich mich mit 50000 Pfund zufrieden gebe. Ich möchte grundsätzlich nur mit Ihnen verhandeln. Fünfzigtausend - keinen Penny mehr und keinen Penny weniger." Mander wußte nicht, ob er lächeln oder schimpfen sollte: Der Mann sah nicht gerade nach einem Märchenerzähler aus.

Vorsichtig sagte er: "Gut, das ist Ihre Version. Woher soll ich wissen, ob Sie auch wirklich der Dieb sind?" Hamilton schüttelte den Kopf. "Ich bin nicht der Dieb, ich bin der Auftraggeber und jetzige Besitzer, Sir. Meine Männer haben sich gestern in die Kirche einschließen lassen, um die Figuren in aller Ruhe abmontieren zu können. Ich selbst bin erst seit 1 Uhr 30 heute Nacht im Besitz dieser wunderschönen Heiligen. Und falls es mit den fünfzigtausend nicht klappt, werde ich auch der Besitzer bleiben." Mander verharrte einige Augenblicke stumm, dann sagte er: "Warten Sie ein paar Augenblicke, ich werde mit dem Chef sprechen. Vielleicht machen wir das Geschäft selbst." Hamilton nickte; Mander verließ den Raum.

Als er nach 15 Minuten zurückkehrte, befand er sich in Begleitung eines Mannes. "Inspektor Mulligan!" stellte er vor. Und Mulligan zu Hamilton: "Auch das Auslegen falscher Spuren will gelernt sein - und ist strafbar. Darüber werden wir uns ein bisschen ausführlicher unterhalten müssen. Übrigens, Räuber und Beute haben wir vor genau einer Stunde erwischt. . ."

Knobelfrage an alle Detektive: dass Hamiltons Geschichte erfunden war, hatte John Mander an einer bestimmen Einzelheit in dessen Geschichte gemerkt. Was stimmte nicht an seinem Bericht?


----------



## Hirnsauger (15. Oktober 2008)

Sry wenn es das schonmal gab, aber ihr versteht hoffentlich, dass ich nicht sonderlich scharf darauf bin, mir die vergangenen 55 Seiten durchzulesen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirnsauger (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Uhrzeit stimmt nicht... er kann nicht seit 01:30 Uhr in Besitz der Figuren sein, wenn diese erst um ca. 02:30 Uhr abtransportiert wurden.


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Die Uhrzeit stimmt nicht... er kann nicht seit 01:30 Uhr in Besitz der Figuren sein, wenn diese erst um ca. 02:30 Uhr abtransportiert wurden.


korrekt!


----------



## Hirnsauger (15. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist grad tierisch langweilig hier auf der Arbeit, also poste ich nochmal ein Rätsel und hoffe, es war nicht schon mal hier gelistet.

Ein Mann wohnt in einem Hochhaus im 19. Stock.
Jeden Morgen fährt er mit dem Fahrstuhl die 19 Stockwerke nach unten.

Abends, wenn er von der Arbeit kommt fährt er aber nur bis in den 16. Stock und läuft die restlichen 3 Stockwerke zu seiner Wohnung.

Warum tut er das?


----------



## Urengroll (15. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Mir ist grad tierisch langweilig hier auf der Arbeit, also poste ich nochmal ein Rätsel und hoffe, es war nicht schon mal hier gelistet.
> 
> Ein Mann wohnt in einem Hochhaus im 19. Stock.
> Jeden Morgen fährt er mit dem Fahrstuhl die 19 Stockwerke nach unten.
> ...




Gab es schon, er ist Liliputaner......................^^


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich rate einfach mal drauf los...ist er vllt zu klein um an den Knopf für den 19. Stock zu komme?


----------



## Hirnsauger (15. Oktober 2008)

Na toll...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Fast) alles was mir einfällt wurde schon genannt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Oktober 2008)

Hirnsauger schrieb:


> Na toll...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Leben ist hart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, ich hätte da grad noch eines, das aber schon einen sehr langen Bart hat.
Ich befürchte das kennt wirklich jeder (auch wenn's hier im Thread noch nicht kam). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Mann war schon lange nicht mehr unter Leuten.
Er macht also das Licht aus, schließt die Türe und vergnügt sich in seiner ehemaligen Stammkneipe.

In dieser Nacht sterben viele Menschen - Warum?


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Weil er Leuchtturmwärter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: der Zwinkersmiley sollte mal ausgetauscht werden^^


----------



## Gribi (15. Oktober 2008)

Selbstmordattentäter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Weil er Leuchtturmwärter ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sag ja, das kennt wohl so ziemlich jeder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## Hirnsauger (15. Oktober 2008)

N Kerl der aus dem Knast entlassen wurde und seine Komplizen umbringt, die ihn verpfiffen haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Edith]: Waaah! Zu spät und auch noch falsch.


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Soo, auch mal nen Rätsel von mir:

Eine Frau geht in die Stadt und kauft sich neue Schuhe. Hätte sie es bloß nicht getan, denn wegen dieser neuen Schuhe ist sie bald tot. Warum?


----------



## Dalmus (15. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Soo, auch mal nen Rätsel von mir:
> 
> Eine Frau geht in die Stadt und kauft sich neue Schuhe. Hätte sie es bloß nicht getan, denn wegen dieser neuen Schuhe ist sie bald tot. Warum?


Hm, ok... also ihr Mann ist blind - und er ist Lilliputaner.
Damit verdient er sein Geld.
Vorher hat die Frau immer Plateauschuhe getragen, nun hat sie sich flache Schuhe gekauft.
Der Mann umarmt sie zur Begrüßung als sie nach Hause kommt.
Bestürzt bemerkt er, daß sein Gesicht plötzlich in Höhe ihres Bauchnabels ist, denkt er sei gewachsen, sieht seinen Job und damit seine Lebensgrundlagee in Gefahr, rastet aus und bringt erst die Frau und danach sich selbst um.

Nagut, ist vielleicht ein wenig weit hergeholt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, ok... also ihr Mann ist blind - und er ist Lilliputaner.
> Damit verdient er sein Geld.
> Vorher hat die Frau immer Plateauschuhe getragen, nun hat sie sich flache Schuhe gekauft.
> Der Mann umarmt sie zur Begrüßung als sie nach Hause kommt.
> ...


Leider falsch =) Aber dennoch amüsant


----------



## Dalmus (15. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Leider falsch =) Aber dennoch amüsant


Naja, aber ich dachte mir: So einfach wie "Die Schuhe vorher hatten Klettverschlüsse, die neuen Schnürsenkel, einer geht auf, sie stolpert drüber und bricht sich das Genick" wird's nicht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Ist es auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmm zur Annäherung, hat es was mit Suizid zu tun, oder kommt das garnicht in der Lösung vor?


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Hmm zur Annäherung, hat es was mit Suizid zu tun, oder kommt das garnicht in der Lösung vor?


Sie tritt nich freiwillig ab...


----------



## Gribi (15. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Soo, auch mal nen Rätsel von mir:
> 
> Eine Frau geht in die Stadt und kauft sich neue Schuhe. Hätte sie es bloß nicht getan, denn wegen dieser neuen Schuhe ist sie bald tot. Warum?



Sie arbeitet im Zirkus als Zielscheibe eines Messerwerfers, mit den neuen Schuhen ist Sie grösser als vorher deshalb wurde Sie von einem Messer getroffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Sie arbeitet im Zirkus als Zielscheibe eines Messerwerfers, mit den neuen Schuhen ist Sie grösser als vorher deshalb wurde Sie von einem Messer getroffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


RISCHTISCH^^


----------



## Gribi (15. Oktober 2008)

Wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So mal ein Rätsel von mir:

Was ist klein gelb und dreieckig?


----------



## lavax (15. Oktober 2008)

Ein kleines gelbes Dreieck?
Und wehe dir du sagst jetzt das das falsch ist^^


----------



## Gribi (15. Oktober 2008)

*trommelwirbel* Richtig.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war meine Geheimwaffe...naja aber ich werde wiederkommen und mein Rätsel wird noch viel schwieriger werden......Muahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (15. Oktober 2008)

*trommelwirbel* Richtig.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war meine Geheimwaffe...naja aber ich werde wiederkommen und mein Rätsel wird noch viel schwieriger werden......Muahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sry for Doublepost


----------



## chopi (15. Oktober 2008)

Was ist blau und liegt unter nem Stein?

...warte,das ist garkein Rätsel


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte da eins. Falls es schon mal vorkam, werde ich mich selbst mit 99 Schlägen auf den Hinterkopf bestrafen.

Ihr habt 20 Säcke voller Kugeln und eine Waage. In 19 der 20 Säcke sind Kugeln mit einem Gewicht von je 10 g, nur in einem Sack sind Kugeln die exakt 11 g wiegen. Jetzt sollt Ihr den Sack mit den 11 g Kugeln herausfinden. Ihr dürft die Waage allerdings nur ein einziges Mal benutzen. Wie geht Ihr vor?


----------



## Dalmus (15. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eins. Falls es schon mal vorkam, werde ich mich selbst mit 99 Schlägen auf den Hinterkopf bestrafen.
> 
> Ihr habt 20 Säcke voller Kugeln und eine Waage. In 19 der 20 Säcke sind Kugel mit einem Gewicht von je 10 g, nur in einem Sack sind Kugel die exakt 11 g wiegen. Jetzt sollt Ihr den Sack mit den 11 g Kugeln herausfinden. Ihr dürft die Waage allerdings nur ein einziges Mal benutzen.


Nunja, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war das was wir schon hatten mit Krügen und es waren derer auch nur 10, aber das Prinzip war das Gleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (15. Oktober 2008)

jo..
man nimmt 1 aus dem ersten, 2 aus dem zweiten, 3 aus dem dritten und so weiter, und anhand des Gewichtes, welches über die 200g hinaus geht, kann man dann den richtigen Sack bestimmen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war das was wir schon hatten mit Krügen und es waren derer auch nur 10, aber das Prinzip war das Gleiche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann, Schande über mich.


----------



## Thraslon (16. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Na dann, Schande über mich.


Schläge über dich!


----------



## lavax (16. Oktober 2008)

Sooo...mal wieder eins von mir

Was sind die Gemeinsamkeiten der folgenden drei Wort? -Definieren -Nasenoperation -Filmstuntman ??


----------



## Qonix (16. Oktober 2008)

Alle haben 2 N 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (16. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Alle haben 2 N
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm..ist zwar richtig, aber darauf wollte ich eigentlich nicht hinaus^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Oktober 2008)

Alle drei sind keine Palindrome?


----------



## lavax (16. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Alle drei sind keine Palindrome?


Das dir das aufgefallen ist, Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich warte immer noch auf die richtige Lösung =)


----------



## Urengroll (16. Oktober 2008)

Bestehen alle aus Buchstaben!


----------



## lavax (16. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Bestehen alle aus Buchstaben!


Wir kommen der Sache schon näher^^


----------



## Urengroll (16. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Wir kommen der Sache schon näher^^




Aber kein kack mit Quersumme usw oder?


----------



## lavax (16. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Aber kein kack mit Quersumme usw oder?


Ne, hat mit Mathe nichts zu tun.


----------



## Dalmus (16. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Ne, hat mit Mathe nichts zu tun.


Hm, im ersten Wort steckt die Niere, im zweiten die Nase (*welch wunder*), aber im dritten Wort kann ich einfach kein Organ entdecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (16. Oktober 2008)

Hat auch nichts mit Biologie zu tun^^


----------



## Happening (16. Oktober 2008)

Die Geimeinsamkeit ist, dass sie alle 3 in dem Rätsel vorkommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (16. Oktober 2008)

So, ich geh erstmal in de Mittagspause...wenn ich wieder da bin, will ich die richtige Lösung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da immer noch keine Lösung da ist mal ein TIP: es hat mit dem Alphabet zu tun...


----------



## Dalmus (16. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Da immer noch keine Lösung da ist mal ein TIP: es hat mit dem Alphabet zu tun...


Die Buchstaben aller 3 Wörter kommen im Alphabet vor? óÒ


----------



## lavax (16. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Die Buchstaben aller 3 Wörter kommen im Alphabet vor? óÒ


noch ein TIP: beachte die Reihenfolge im Alphabet und in den Wörtern


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Sooo...mal wieder eins von mir
> 
> Was sind die Gemeinsamkeiten der folgenden drei Wort? -Definieren -Nasenoperation -Filmstuntman ??


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (16. Oktober 2008)

Endlich hats jmd geschafft =)


----------



## Urengroll (16. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Endlich hats jmd geschafft =)




Verstehe ich nicht tut mir leid!


----------



## Qonix (16. Oktober 2008)

In jedem Wort sind 3 Buchstaben die genau die Reihenfolge des Alphabets haben.


----------



## Urengroll (16. Oktober 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhh!

Danke dir Qonix.......................^^


----------



## mookuh (16. Oktober 2008)

kennt noch jemand n gutes rätsel?


----------



## chopi (16. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Was ist blau und liegt unter nem Stein?


Wurde noch garnicht gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wurde noch garnicht gelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


betrunkener penner nach nem bergspaziergang der von nem stein erschlagen wurde.


----------



## chopi (16. Oktober 2008)

Falsch


----------



## Te-Rax (16. Oktober 2008)

Ein Schlumpf? o0


Edit: Irgendetwas was mit einem Schlupf zu tun hat, hab den mal vor paar Jahren gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (16. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wurde noch garnicht gelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meins wurde auch noch nicht gelöst 

Des Rätsels Lösung ist übrigens Schlumpfkacke >.<


----------



## chopi (16. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Des Rätsels Lösung ist übrigens Schlumpfkacke >.<



So siehts aus xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> So siehts aus xD


wieso ist schlumpfkacke blau? o_O
wenn du auf nen schlumpf trittst sieht der kacke& blau aus, aber wieso soll schlumpfkacke blau sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso ist schlumpfkacke blau? o_O
> wenn du auf nen schlumpf trittst sieht der kacke& blau aus, aber wieso soll schlumpfkacke blau sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



./sign

wir wollen screenshots/Fotos haben...


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (16. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso ist schlumpfkacke blau? o_O
> wenn du auf nen schlumpf trittst sieht der kacke& blau aus, aber wieso soll schlumpfkacke blau sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wegen dem Hasen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (16. Oktober 2008)

Was kann unter freiem Himmel von der Sonne nicht beschienen werden?


----------



## Te-Rax (16. Oktober 2008)

Das A-Loch...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Oktober 2008)

Die Sonne


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (16. Oktober 2008)

Nein, beides falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Oktober 2008)

Der Schatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Was kann unter freiem Himmel von der Sonne nicht beschienen werden?


der schatten.



edit: kack lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (16. Oktober 2008)

Jop Schatten ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was geht durch alle Lande und bleibt doch wo es ist?


----------



## rEdiC (16. Oktober 2008)

Aids?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (16. Oktober 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

die zeit? sie geht überall durch und doch bleibt sie überall... O_o


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (16. Oktober 2008)

Nö die Zeit ists auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (16. Oktober 2008)

Ist es so ne beschissene Lösung wie Straße? :>


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (16. Oktober 2008)

Jop ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum baut man neue Häuser?


----------



## Thraslon (16. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Jop ist es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Um Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen und so die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (16. Oktober 2008)

Ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Jop ist es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das menschen drin wohnen können und das auhc ja jedes grüne fleckchen mit beton zugepflastert wird^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Jop ist es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


um zuerst die neuen teurer vermieten zu können und danach, wenn die neuen normal werden die alten als original-alte häuser verkaufen.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (17. Oktober 2008)

Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

hmm weil man keine alten bauen kann? >.<


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (17. Oktober 2008)

Ach du kennst die doch alle schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ach du kennst die doch alle schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich erinner mich da wirklich so dunkel dran als uns das in der 6ten Klasse vorgelegt worden ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (17. Oktober 2008)

Was ist längst fertig und wird doch täglich neu gemacht?


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich liebe mein gutes Gedächtniss 
	
	



```
Das Bett
```


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (17. Oktober 2008)

Jop. Aber wenn du die alle kennst ist es langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Oktober 2008)

Dann mal erfind neue^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (17. Oktober 2008)

Nein ich das nicht mache!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (18. Oktober 2008)

ka obs die hier schon gab aber:
1) Alle 4 Wände eines Hauses zeigen nach Süden, welche farbe hat der Bär?
2) Ein Mann liegt tot auf dem Boden, neben im ein Schukarton großes "etwas" und wenn er es benutzt hätte, würde er noch leben.

Viel Spass beim Rätseln^^


Lösung: (markieren)
1)Das Haus steht am Norpol und da gibtes Eisbären. Die antwort ist also weiß.
2)Fallschirm


----------



## chopi (18. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du beide Antworten schon postest,glaubt mir ja keiner,das ich sie schon hatte >.>
Naja,vllt glaubt es mir doch jemand


Spoiler



Das haus steht am Nordpol
Es ist ein Falschirm





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (18. Oktober 2008)

Hatten wir beide schonmal, nur in abgeänderter Form, die Lösung war aber die Gleiche.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (19. Oktober 2008)

Verbinde ich doch das Nützliche mit dem Angenehmen und stelle euch ein Rätsel, das unsere Philosophie-Hausaufgabe für nächste Woche darstellt. Kenne die Lösung also selbst nicht und habe auch nicht auf allen Seiten geguckt ob das Rätsel hier schonmal gestellt wurde...


Ein Mann wird zum Tode verurteilt. Er bekommt vom Richter eine Chance, dem Tode zu entfliehen. Er wird in einen Flur gestellt, an dessen Ende sich zwei Türen befinden. Einer der beiden Türen führt den Verurteilten in die Freiheit, hinter der anderen lauert der Scharfrichter mit der Guillotine (wenn das mal richtig geschrieben ist...). In dem Flur stehen außerdem zwei Henker. Der eine sagt immer die Wahrheit, der andere lügt immer. Der Mann darf einem (!) der beiden Henker eine (!) Frage stellen, und nachdem derjenige Henker geantwortet hat, durch eine der zwei Türen gehen. 

Welche Frage muss der Mann stellen um frei zu kommen?


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Oktober 2008)

"was würde mir der andere raten?" und dann die andere tür nehmen, hatten wir schon^^


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

Ohne mir jetzt vorher die kompletten Seiten vorher angeschaut zu haben, poste ich jetzt hier mal auf gut Glück :>

Also...

Was ist das?

Helmut Kohl hat einen Kurzen, Arnold Schwarzenegger einen Langen, Ehepaare benutzen ihn oft gemeinsam, ein Junggeselle hat ihn für sich allein, Madonna hat keinen, und der Papst benutzt ihn nie.

Verzeiht wenn wir das hier schon hatten :>


----------



## Happening (19. Oktober 2008)

Nachname, hatten wir auch schon >_>


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

>.<


----------



## lavax (19. Oktober 2008)

Silvia ist genau 25 Jahre jünger als ihre Mutter.
In 7 Jahren wird die Mutter 5 mal so alt sein wie Silvia.
Wo befindet sich Silvias Vater?


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

Aufm Klo die Hände nach getaner Arbeit waschen O.o


----------



## lavax (19. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Aufm Klo die Hände nach getaner Arbeit waschen O.o


xD Lass ich mal als richtig gelten =)


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

;D


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

Es sitzen 6 Vögel auf einem Strommast. Einer wird abgeschossen. Wie viele bleiben sitzen?


----------



## lavax (19. Oktober 2008)

Keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (19. Oktober 2008)

Ka obs das schon gab...

Ein Bauer war gerade auf seinem Feld, als ein Pferd auf ihn zukam. Sekunden später war er spurlos verschwunden. Wie ist das möglich?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (19. Oktober 2008)

Es war das Pferd vom kopflosen Reiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Ka obs das schon gab...
> 
> Ein Bauer war gerade auf seinem Feld, als ein Pferd auf ihn zukam. Sekunden später war er spurlos verschwunden. Wie ist das möglich?


Ich denke mal er steht jetzt neben dem Schachbrett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

Traumhafte Tulpen hat sie zu verkaufen, die Blumenverkäuferin am Frankfurter Markt. Es ist nicht verwunderlich, dass schon um 2 Uhr mittags kaum noch welche übrig sind. Da kommt eine Dame, und kauft von den verbleibenden Tulpen die Hälfte und eine Halbe. Von denen, die nun übrig bleiben, kauft ein junger Mann auch die Hälfte und eine halbe Tulpe. Später kommt ein Junge und kauft vom Rest die Hälfte und eine halbe Tulpe. Da beschließt die Blumenverkäuferin, sich nach Hause zu begeben und die letzte Blume ihrem werten Mann mitzubringen. Wie viele Tulpen hatte die Blumenverkäuferin also um 2 Uhr mittags noch?


----------



## chopi (19. Oktober 2008)

Boah,das ist von Grauezelle,jedenfals haben die das da oÔ


Spoiler



Die lösung war irgendwas mit 13


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Boah,das ist von Grauezelle,jedenfals haben die das da oÔ
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


falsch


----------



## lavax (19. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Ich denke mal er steht jetzt neben dem Schachbrett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So siehts aus...

Hmm kenn ich schon..ich schweige mal =)

PS: grauezelle lässt grüßen^^


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

Na dann lös eben Lavax :> kommt ja sonst keiner drauf.^^


----------



## lavax (19. Oktober 2008)

Solltet 15 sein, wenn ich mich richtig erinner^^


----------



## chopi (19. Oktober 2008)

Sag ich doch,irgendwas um die 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (19. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Sag ich doch,irgendwas um die 13
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD

Herr Müller hat zwei Kinder, von denen eines ein Mädchen ist. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese eine Schwester hat?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Herr Müller hat zwei Kinder, von denen eines ein Mädchen ist. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese eine Schwester hat?


0%


----------



## chopi (19. Oktober 2008)

50% ?


----------



## lavax (19. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> 50% ?


Nö



Grüne schrieb:


> 0%



Wie kommstn darauf?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Herr Müller hat zwei Kinder, von denen eines ein Mädchen ist. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese eine Schwester hat?






lavax schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> 
> 
> Wie kommstn darauf?^^


wenn er zwei kinder hat, und EINS ist ein mädchen, dann wird dieses kind wohl mit sicherheit nen bruder haben.


----------



## chopi (19. Oktober 2008)

oO
Also der typ hat 2 kinder
eines ist ´n mädel
das andere könnt nu n mädel oder n junge sein <- 50/50
also wieso denn nicht 50%? 
oO

Oh man,das kann man aber auch anders lesen >.>


----------



## lavax (19. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn er zwei kinder hat, und EINS ist ein mädchen, dann wird dieses kind wohl mit sicherheit nen bruder haben.


Omg, jetzt hab ich mich selber verhaun...war ne lange Nacht^^


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> Omg, jetzt hab ich mich selber verhaun...war ne lange Nacht^^


Das hätte ich auch gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte mal n sehr gutes Rätsel, was ich selbst glauche ich nicht geschafft habe...
Allerdings war das noch etwas länger her^^
Ich bin immernoch dabei es zu suchen


----------



## Huntermoon (20. Oktober 2008)

Neue Rätsel?


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd ja welche posten, nur, ich krieg immer aufs Maul weil wir die dann schon hatten, naja, egal...

Hier ein wirklich schweres Exemplar >.<

Peters Mutter hat drei Kinder: Tick, Trick und ?

Tante Edith meint das ihr Schnarchnasen jetzt mal anstrengen solltet... 24 Minuten vergangen!
schämt euch!


----------



## Schleppel (21. Oktober 2008)

na Tick, Trick und Peter....


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> na Tick, Trick und Peter....


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Glauben an die Menschheit war schon fast verloren =/

So ich hoffe mal, dass hier hatten wir noch nicht, daran könnt ihr euch die Zähne ausbeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wehe ihr nehmt i-welche Programme zur Hilfe, dass ist ja auch nicht der Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Peter, Simon und Daniel sollen zwei Zahlen herausfinden. Hierfür erhalten sie folgende Informationen: Beide Zahlen liegen im Bereich von 1 bis 1000, und beide sind ganzzahlig (also keine Kommazahlen), und es wäre auch möglich, dass beide Zahlen identisch sind. Peter erfährt zudem das Produkt der beiden Zahlen, Simon bekommt die Summe, und Daniel die Differenz.



Daraufhin kommt es zu folgendem Gespräch:

Peter: Ich kenne die Zahlen nicht.

Simon: Das brauchst Du mir nicht zu sagen, denn das wusste ich schon.

Peter: Dann kenne ich die Zahlen jetzt.

Simon: Ich kenne sie jetzt auch.

Daniel: Ich kenne die beiden Zahlen noch nicht. Ich kann nur eine Zahl vermuten, die wahrscheinlich dabei ist, aber sicher weiß ich's nicht.

Peter: Ich weiß, welche Zahl Du vermutest, aber die ist falsch.

Daniel: OK, dann kenne ich jetzt auch beide Zahlen.


Wie heißen die beiden Zahlen?

Hinweis: Um das Rätsel zu lösen, muss man wissen, dass Peter, Simon und Daniel absolute Mathe-Genies sind, die mit jeder Möglichkeit rechnen, und daraus stets die richtigen Schlußfolgerungen ziehen. Wenn also beispielsweise Peter sagt, dass er die Zahlen nicht kennt, dann bedeutet das, dass er sie zu dem Zeitpunkt anhand seiner Informationen auch nicht kennen kann. Und wenn Simon sagt, dass er das schon wusste, dann bedeutet das, dass es anhand seiner Informationen auch gar keine Lösung geben kann, bei der Peter die Zahlen schon kennen würde... u.s.w.. Dass Daniel lange Zeit schweigt, hat nichts zu bedeuten. Peter und Simon wissen vorher nicht, ob Daniel die Lösung schon kennt.




Und wenn wir das schon hatten, dann steinigt mich, oder macht sonst was mit mir...


----------



## lavax (21. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, das is nice...die Aufgabe hatte ich mal in der 12. Klasse im Matheunterricht (war ne Vertretungsstunde^^)

Viel Spass beim Knobeln *eg*


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

Im Moment viel zu faul dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (21. Oktober 2008)

Im Bereich von 1-1000?

Alter Schwede... da geh ich jetzt aber auch nicht alle Kombinationen durch.^^


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Oktober 2008)

google hat mir die antwort gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab auch einen Rechenansatz gefunden, aber hab momentan keine Zeit das weiter auszubauen. wenn ich zeit find rechne ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg gabriel

//EDIT:
hier der ansatz für rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Ansatz: a,b sind gesucht
> a * b = P
> a + b = S
> a - b = D
> ...


----------



## Dalmus (21. Oktober 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> hier der ansatz für rechner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den Ansatz kenne ich auch noch. Ein ähnliches Rätsel hatten wir ja bereits.
"Da Peter das Ergebnis nicht kennt, kann P keine Primzahl (nur durch sich selbst und 1 teilbar) sein."
P kann von jeher keine Primzahl sein, da es ja ein Produkt zweier ganzer Zahlen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es folgt aber aus Peters erster Aussage, daß mindestens eine der beiden Zahlen ebenfalls keine Primzahl ist.
Aus Simons Aussage folgt, daß er anhand der Summe erkennen kann, daß es nicht 2 Primzahlen sein können.

Mein Ansatz wäre nun alle Zahlen zwischen 1 und 2000 daraufhin zu untersuchen, ob sie als Summe zweier Primzahlen gebildet werden können oder nicht.
War auch beim vorherigen Rätsel glaub ich der Ansatz.
Allerdings scheint mir das ein wenig zeitaufwendig.^^


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme mal an, dass es nur 2 Zahlen gibt, die keine Primzalen oder Primzahl + 1 ist. Aber ich hab nicht mal wirklich drüber nachgedacht, also bitte zerfetzt mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass es nur 2 Zahlen gibt, die keine Primzalen oder Primzahl + 1 ist. Aber ich hab nicht mal wirklich drüber nachgedacht, also bitte zerfetzt mich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hö?
1)
Nehmen wir 14 Teilbar durch 1,2,7 und 14,also keine primzahl
14+1= 15 Teilbar durch 1,3,5,15

2)
20 - 1,2,4,5,10,20
21 - 1,3,7,21

3)
105 - 1,5,10...100
106 - 1,2...106

Es gibt also definitiv mehr alt 2 Zahlen,die auf deine Beschreibung passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*//da ist n Denkfehler,ich hätte -1 nehmen sollen,aber da gibt es auch mehr als 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte ja darum gebeten mich nicht zu zerfetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War nur ein spontaner einfall, und da ich grad etwas stress in der Arbeit hab, hatt ich keine Zeit weiter darüber nachzudenken xD

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: aber wir sollten nicht vergessen, dass wir 3 Formeln haben, und die Zahlen auf alle 3 passen müssen. Ich schau mal, ob sich was mit dem Additionsverfahren machen lässt. Ich meld mich in 10 mins wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Wollte nur verbesser,damit nicht jemand doch noch mit dem Gedanken weitermacht *g*
btw,an so ein Rätsel setz ich mich erst garnicht ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Der Lösungsweg für die Aufgabe ist übrigens 5 Seiten lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht, dass ich euch jetzt entmutigt habe oder so...

Am Ende sind es übrigens wirklich nur 2 Zahlen die zum richtigem Ergebniss führen.
Es ist auch noch eine Erschwerung dieses, etwas bekanteren Rätsels, hier könnt ihr euch auch einmal den Lösungsweg angucken, der dürfte euch helfen...

Luzifer-Rästel

Grueße


----------



## Dalmus (21. Oktober 2008)

Japp, das Luzifer-Rätsel hatten wir ja bereits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub das Rätsel wird dir keiner lösen Trashlon, da alle kein Bock haben so lange dran rum zu studieren und zu rechnen.


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Na, mal gucken, soll ja auch noch Leute geben, die den Ehrgeiz haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Qonix schrieb:


> ...Trashlon...


Ich bin kein Müll =(


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Selbst wenn es jemand versucht hätte,wir haben schon den Wikipedialink drinne,da macht es eh keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Der Wikipedialink ist ja nicht der Link zu dem Rätsel, sondern nur der Link für ein anderes, ähnliches Rätsel, das neue Tipps und Anstöße geben soll.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Oktober 2008)

Also ich ha den ehrgeiz das zu lösen, bin schon am Formeln studieren, und schaun. könnte aber einige tagen dauern, bis ich fertig bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vll geb ich aunterwegs auf xD


mfg Gabriel


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich das richtig verstehen, dann muss eine der beiden zahlen einen primzahl sein. die andere nicht.
*meine erkenntnisse bis jetzt*

mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Hoppla... Sry 4 Doppelpost. nicht geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//EDIT2: ich darf jetzt heim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ich heute noch dazukomm, schau ichs mir zuhause an, ansonsten hoff ich auf eine Lösung morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Na also, gibt es ja doch jemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, eine der beiden Zahlen ist eine Primzahl, wenn du noch ein paar Tipps und Ansätze haben willst, dann sags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (22. Oktober 2008)

Bin ja gespannt ob das heute jemand löst =)


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

ich fürchte ich komm heut nicht dazu :S
mal schaun. vll bessert sich mein tag ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg gabriel


----------



## lavax (22. Oktober 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> ich fürchte ich komm heut nicht dazu :S
> mal schaun. vll bessert sich mein tag ja noch
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann drück ich dir die Daumen =)


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//EDIT:
soda. kurz konnte ich überlegen. aber weit kommen tu ich nicht mal mithilfe des luziferrätsels....
also soweit ich jetzt mal weiß, ist eine der zahlen eine Primzahl, die andere nicht. die zahlen sind weder 999 noch 998.
aber die beiden haben ja einen entscheidenden vorteil unsgegenüber. sie haben eine zahl.....

//EDIT 2:
seh ich das richtig?
die beiden Zahlen müssten kleiner als 499 sein. jetzt muss ich alle zahlen von 2-499 in primfaktoren zerlegen, und dann kann ich erst weiter machen, oder?


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

*push für tips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## lavax (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja, die Zahlen sind kleiner als 499^^


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich jetzt 500 zahlen in ihre einzelteile zerlegen muss, oder?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

Und warum kleiner als 499??   

Sie könnten doch auch höher sein.


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

Während ich einen ellenlangen text gescrieben hab, um dir das zu erklären fiel mir auf:
die Zahlen müssen kleiner als 333 sein.
wenn ich die höchst mögliche Zahl hernehme, dann ist das 999. 999/3 = 333. dh, wenn der erste die zahl 999 erhalten hätte, dann würde er es wissen, weil 333x3 = 999
ganz genau hab ich das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht kapiert. ich hab nur versucht das luzifer bsp zu kopieren :S
aber wenn die zahlen kleiner als 333 sein müssen, muss ich weniger rechnen xD


mfg gabriel


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

Öhm, wenn ich jetzt falsch liege müsst ihr es mir jetzt sagen, aber ich sehe das so:

Da steht nirgends das die Summe oder was auch immer zwischen 1 und 1000 sein muss sondern die beiden Zahlen zwischen 1 und 1000 sind. Das heisst das die Zahlen die die 2 Typen wissen die sie multiplizieren und addieren auch höher als 1000 sein kann.


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

richtig....
aber
999+999=9801
also hätte der 2. die beiden zahlen einfach gewusst.
also kanns nicht 2x 999 sein.
also gehen wir weiter: 999+998=9800
selbiges wie vorher. es gibt keine andern varianten.
also fallen 999 und 998 mal raus.

[langes lesen vom luzifer rätsel]

verdammt....
jetzt hab ich mich selbst verwirrt....

jetzt hab ich nen hänger.... *heul*

kurze pause, dann schau ich mir das noch mal durch


Mfg Gabriel


//EDIT:
ich komm damit einfach nicht zurecht:


> 1. s = 198: Einzige Zerlegung ist 99 + 99, Gauß könnte die Lösung aus dem Produkt 9801 eindeutig herleiten.
> 2. s = 197: Einzige Zerlegung ist 98 + 99, auch diesen Fall kann Gauß aus dem Produkt 9702 eindeutig feststellen.
> 3. 54 < s < 197: In diesem Bereich könnte einer der beiden Summanden eine Primzahl von 53 bis 97 sein. Bei s = 55 besteht beispielsweise aus Eulers Sicht die Möglichkeit, dass m = 2 · 53 = 106 ist, woraus Gauß mit Sicherheit auf a = 2 und b = 53 (oder umgekehrt) gekommen wäre.
> 4. s < 55 und gerade: Nach der Goldbachschen Vermutung könnten in diesem Fall die beiden Summanden Primzahlen (und dann notwendigerweise kleiner als 50) sein. Zwar ist die Goldbachsche Vermutung nicht für alle geraden Zahlen bewiesen, der Bereich s < 55 ist aber längst überprüft.
> ...


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> 999+999=9801
> 
> also gehen wir weiter: 999+998=9800


ähm

du solltest das vielleicht nochmals nach rechnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

uiuiui
was hab ich da jetzt gemacht -.-'
das war ja jetzt mehr als peinlich...
ich sollte vll meinen kopf verwenden statt dme rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

999+999 ist natürlich 1998
999+998 ist natürlich 1997


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

Gut, also aber es könnte ja jetzt auch Summe 1996 sein. Also 999 + 997 oder 998 + 998 wäre also schon eine Variante.

Oder 1800 könnte 999 + 801, 900 + 900, 901 + 899 usw. sein, also ich wüsste nicht wie man da auf eine Lösung kommen soll


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

das hat dann irgendwas mit de rmultiplikation zu tun. wie gesagt. ich hab mir gestern am abend noch einige sachen zusammengeschrieben (in aller kürze) und die versteh ich aber heute nicht mehr xD
ich weiß nur mehr, die zahlen müssen kleiner als 499 sein. (und wenn ich mit meiner annahme reche hatte, auch kleiner als 333)
und ab jetzt müsste ich 4-333 in primzahlen zerlegen. erst dann könnte ich weiter machen. aber das will ich mir nicht antun, solange mir nicht jemand bestätigen kann, dass das der nächste schritt ist


mfg gabriel

//EDIT: außerdem: wie oben gesagt: die beiden haben den vortei, dass sie einer variable wenige rhaben als wir...


----------



## Thraslon (26. Oktober 2008)

Sorry in letzter zeit kam ich hier einfach nicht dazu den Thread zu besuchen. War zu beschäftigt. Also die Zahlen sind kleiner als 333. so hier noch ein paar andere Tipps:

Peter sagt zu den anderen: "ich kann die Lösung nicht nennen".
Peter kennt das Produkt zweier Zahlen zwischen 1 und 1000. Er könnte die Lösung nennen, wenn es eine Primzahl wäre, denn dann wäre das Produkt gleich dem einen Faktor und der andere wäre 1. Er könnte die Lösung ebenfalls nennen, wenn es das Produkt zweier Primzahlen und es zugleich größer 1000 wäre, denn in dem Fall würde die Lösung mit der 1 nicht funktionieren.
Allgemein formuliert, hat es mit Primzahlen wenig zu tun. Die Information, die Peter uns gibt, wenn er sagt, dass er die Lösung nicht nennen kann, ist lediglich, dass seine Zahl sich auf mehr als eine Art als das Produkt aus zwei Zahlen zwischen 1 und 1000 ausdrücken lässt. Die Zahl 5055 zum Beispiel ist in der Primfaktorenzerlegung 3 x 5 x 337. Sie kann aber nur als 15 x 337 durch zwei Zahlen zwischen 1 und 1000 ausgedrückt werden, denn sowohl bei 3 x 1685 als auch bei 5 * 1011 ist der zweite Faktor größer als 1000.

Wir suchen also nach der Menge der Produkte, die in der Auflistung aller Produkte aus zwei Zahlen zwischen 1 und 1000 mehrfach auftauchen.
Simon antwortet: "Das wusste ich."
Dieser Hinweis ist zugegebenermaßen hinterlistig platziert. Es ist streng genommen der erste Hinweis, denn er sagt, dass Simon schon vorher weiß, dass Peter die Lösung nicht kennen kann. Was das für die Menge der Lösungen bedeutet, das verrate ich auf der Lösungsseite.
Darauf Peter: "Dann weiß ich jetzt die Lösung."
Simon entgegnet: "Dann weiß ich sie jetzt auch."
Daniel sagt: "Ich nicht, aber ich habe eine Vermutung, was eine der beiden Zahlen wahrscheinlich ist."
Diesen Hinweis muss man anders behandeln, denn hier geht es nicht um ein Faktum, sondern um eine Vermutung. Was kann es sein, das Daniel dazu veranlasst?
Peter sagt: "Ich weiß, was du vermutest, aber das ist falsch."
Daniel: "Dann kenne ich jetzt auch die Lösung."
Dieser letzte Hinweis konkretisiert die vorherige Aussage mit der wahrscheinlichen Zahl. Zusammengenommen kann man daraus schließen, dass Daniel mit der Information, dass Simon die Lösung gefunden hat, seine eigene Lösungsmenge auf mehrere Zahlenpaare reduzieren konnte, von denen aber genau eine die von ihm zitierte "wahrscheinliche Zahl" nicht enthält.


So viel Spaß damit, hoffe, du hast noch den Ehrgeiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würd sagen, das Rätsel leuft schon fast eine Woche. Zeit für was Neues.


----------



## lavax (27. Oktober 2008)

Dann hat sich picollo ja ganz umsonst die ganze Arbeit gemacht :'(


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

Picollo? Höngst du noch dran oder hast du aufgegeben? :>


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (27. Oktober 2008)

Wer mich braucht, der weiß es nicht,
Wer mich macht, der braucht mich nicht,
Wer mich kauft, der will mich nicht. was bin ich?

Ist wohl ziemlich einfach, aber die meisten Rätsel wurden ja schon gepostet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Oktober 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ist wohl ziemlich einfach, aber die meisten Rätsel wurden ja schon gepostet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das nicht auch?
War das nicht 



Spoiler



der Sarg


?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja stimmt. Gut möglich, dass es schon da war, aber konnte mich nicht mehr daran errinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (27. Oktober 2008)

Der Herrscher des Hindukusch legt großen Wert auf ein gepflegtes Äußeres. Er erlässt einige Gesetze hinsichtlich Kleidung und persönlicher Hygiene. Die seltsamste Weisung bekommt aber der Barbier der Stadt. Er wird angewiesen, jedem Untertanen innerhalb von 6 Monaten die Haare zu schneiden. Wer danach noch keinen ordentlichen Haarschnitt hat, soll enthauptet werden. Für jeden Haarschnitt soll der Barbier einen Silbertaler bekommen. Aus Gründen der Reinlichkeit werden keine Hobby-Barbiere zugelassen - niemand darf also etwa seinen Freunden die Haare schneiden. Um weiterhin sicherzugehen, dass der Babier nicht auch für die kassiert, die sich die Haare selbst schneiden wollen, wird ihm eine Wache zur Seite gestellt, die ihm die Hände abhacken soll, falls er eine dieser Regeln bricht. Anfangs ist der Barbier hocherfreut - er sieht sich bereits in Silber schwimmen. Dann aber kommt ihm ein entsetzlicher Gedanke, der ihm wie ein Schock in die Glieder fährt. In der folgenden Nacht, nachdem er den ganzen Tag Haare geschnitten hat, ohne dafür bezahlt zu werden, flieht der Barbier in die Berge, wo er sich die nächsten 20 Jahre versteckt hält.

Frage : Warum lässt sich der Barbier diese Gelegenheit entgehen, viel Geld zu verdienen ?

Glaube dieses Rätsel war noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

vll weil es keinen gibt, der ihm die haare vernünftig schneiden kann^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Oktober 2008)

Hat es damit zu tun, dass er sich ja auch die haare schneiden muss?

Denn sollte er es nicht tun wird er enthauptet, schneidet er sich aber selbst die Haare (da es ja sonst keiner tun darf) werden ihm die Hände abgehackt (und anschließend ebenfalls enthauptet, da er mir abgehackten Händen den Selbsthaarschnitt schlecht weiterführen kann.)
Zumindest falls ich das mit dem "hände abhacken" richtig verstanden habe, denn diese Anweisung ist irgendwie verwirrend.


----------



## mookuh (27. Oktober 2008)

Er kann sich nicht selbst die Haare schneiden. Da er der einzige Barbier ist, würde ihm der Kopf abgehackt werden, weil er keinen ordentlichen Haarschnitt vorweisen kann.

Ist das die Lösung?^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (27. Oktober 2008)

Jap. 
Nach dem die 6 Monate um sind wird wohl jeder einen Haarschnitt haben außer dem Barbier da er sich weder die Haare durch einen Freund schneiden lassen darf noch selbst an sein Haupt Hand anlegen darf denn schließlich ist er Bewohner der Stadt und somit in der Bezahlung des Herrschers mit eingerechnet bleibt er ohne Haarschnitt. Er hätte also die Wahl zwischen dem Verlust seiner Hände, seinnes Hauptes oder eben seiner Heimat.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Oktober 2008)

Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage wieso er nicht fünf Monate für ein Silber Haare schneidet und dann erst abhaut.
Dummer Barbier.

Edit: es sei denn er wird erst nach Ablauf der 6 Monate bezahlt.


----------



## lavax (4. November 2008)

/target Rätsel-Thread
/cast Auferstehung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ja nich sein, das der schon auf Seite 3 verdrängt worden ist.


BTT:

Wenn man es braucht,
wirft man es weg!
wenn man es nicht braucht,
holt man es wieder zurück!

Was ist das?


----------



## Exo1337 (4. November 2008)

Ein Anker?


----------



## Taroliln (5. November 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt mal ein Rätsel,

ich hoffe es wurder noch nicht gepostet (Sufu hat nichts ergeben)

Ihr müsst mir Fragen stellen die ich nur mit *"Ja"* oder *"Nein"* beantworten kann, und ihr müsst rausfinden was passiert ist...

Aallllsooo:

In der Wüste liegen ganz viele Kleidungsstücke in einer Reihe im Sand... an die 100 Meter lang.
Am Ende dieser "Kleiderlinie" liegt ein toter nackter Mann mit einem halben Streichholz in der Hand.....

Was ist passiert???


----------



## picollo0071 (5. November 2008)

Haben sie hölzchen gezogen, wer hüpfen muss?

mfg Gabriel


----------



## Taroliln (5. November 2008)

kennst die story? nur mal so ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach Tante Edith meinte : JA


----------



## picollo0071 (5. November 2008)

Nein, 
Aber ich hab gestern am abend Armageddon gesehen^^

Ich denke mal folgendes: es waren einige leute in einem Flugzeug. Das Flugzeug war am abstürzen. also haben sie Ballast abgeworfen (die kleidung). Als sie dann immer noch zu schwer waren, haben sie hölzchen gezogen, wer springen muss.

klingt zwar bescheuert aber plausibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: wenn ich sie kennen würde, hätte ich sofort gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroliln (5. November 2008)

naja fast richtig aber okay, stimmt schon:
2 warn mitm Heiß Luftballon Unterwegs. und über der Wüste wurden Sie zu schwer und mussten Ballast abwerfen.
Aber die Kleider reichten nicht und so haben Sie Streichhölzer ziehen gespielt.^^

Okay war auch ein einfaches!!!


----------



## Taroliln (5. November 2008)

Also das Nächste, gleiches Prinzip.

Plz nur Fragen die ich mit *Ja* oder *Nein* beantworten kann.

 Hätte er geraucht, wäre er noch am Leben.


Viel spass beim Grübeln ^^


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

Taroliln schrieb:


> Hätte er geraucht, wäre er noch am Leben.


Sind Tabakwaren gemeint?


----------



## Taroliln (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Sind Tabakwaren gemeint?




Ja


----------



## picollo0071 (5. November 2008)

Lass mich raten: er war in einem Zug, der ist in einen Tunnel gefahren, licht ist ausgefallen, er dachte er ist blind und hat sich selbst gerichtet, weil er blind nicht leben wollte.

Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: wenns so ist, dann kannte ich es xD


----------



## Taroliln (5. November 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: er war in einem Zug, der ist in einen Tunnel gefahren, licht ist ausgefallen, er dachte er ist blind und hat sich selbst gerichtet, weil er blind nicht leben wollte.
> 
> Mfg Gabriel
> 
> P.S.: wenns so ist, dann kannte ich es xD




Lass den andern doch ne Chance, hackozack XD


----------



## picollo0071 (5. November 2008)

Nächstes mal schick ich dir nur ne PM mit der antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Taroliln (5. November 2008)

Hätte er sich in der Gegenwart seiner Kollegen nicht im Ton vergriffen, wäre er nicht seinen Job los.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2008)

?
Der Satz ist in sich ja schon logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er hat sich im ton vergriffen, daraufhin wurde er gekündigt. Das ist der Lauf der Dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Taroliln (6. November 2008)

Ja er hat sich im Ton vergriffen und wurde gekündigt, ABER *WARUM???*


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2008)

Weil er sich im Ton vergriffen hat xD
Warum er sich im Ton vergriffen hat: kA


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Taroliln (6. November 2008)

Sei mal ein bisschen kreativer, du musst rausfinden warum er gefeuert wurde bzw. die Hintergrundgeschichte musst du entschlüsseln ^^


----------



## Hubautz (6. November 2008)

Er ist/war Musiker


----------



## Taroliln (6. November 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Er ist/war Musiker



Rüschdüüüüüüsch


----------



## chopi (14. November 2008)

*raushol*

Du kaufst dir eine kleine Maus.
Diese Mäuseart ist bekannt dafür,das sie ab ihrem 2 Lebensmonat jeden Monat 12 kleine Mäuse zur Welt bringt.
Wieviele Mäuse hast du nach 10 Monaten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--Bin jetzt off,werde die Auflösung morgen im Verlauf des Tages posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Wieviele Mäuse hast du nach 10 Monaten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer noch eine, zum Babys machen brauch es ja bekanntlich zwei jeder Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. November 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Immer noch eine, zum Babys machen brauch es ja bekanntlich zwei jeder Art
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist naturlich richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Das ist naturlich richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mööööp, und ich wollte gerade wieder Fibonacci rausholen und fragen wie lange die Mäuse leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

So damit der Thread nicht ganz verschwindet wieder mal ein Rätsel von mir:


Atemlos lebt es,kalt wie der Tod schwebt es,fühlt keinen Durst und doch trinkt es,trägt ein Kettenhemd und nie klingt es!!

Was ist es?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> So damit der Thread nicht ganz verschwindet wieder mal ein Rätsel von mir:
> 
> 
> Atemlos lebt es,kalt wie der Tod schwebt es,fühlt keinen Durst und doch trinkt es,trägt ein Kettenhemd und nie klingt es!!
> ...


Kannste nich nen Tipp geben?^^ Hab da zwar viele Ideen aber am schluss is sicher alles falsch und ich werde verspottet. ;-)


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

ein fisch mit kettenhemd im vakuum?


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ein fisch mit kettenhemd im vakuum?



Vielleicht doch nur ein Fisch... ^^


----------



## chopi (30. November 2008)

Irgendwie dachte ich an Wolken oO


----------



## Hubautz (30. November 2008)

Ein Fisch - das ist doch aus dem Hobbit oder?


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch nur ein Fisch... ^^


naja wenn man wasser als schweben intepretiert ja
aber was ist mit dem kettenhemd


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

Woher es ist kA, habs aus einem anderen Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ja, Fisch stimmt.


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Woher es ist kA, habs aus einem anderen Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und ein Punkt für mich! ;-)

Naja ich sollte mir mal ein Rätsel überlegen...


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Woher es ist kA, habs aus einem anderen Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hat wer ein rätsel?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

Neues:

Ich saß bei einem Glase Wein, da fiel ein kleines Tier hinein;
in was für Wein sagt dir das Tier allein!


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Insekt -> In Sekt

Ja, ich weiss, ich bin ein Spassverderber. XD


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Insekt -> In Sekt
> 
> Ja, ich weiss, ich bin ein Spassverderber. XD


geil wär ich net drauf gekommen^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

Stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/trost

Kennst du noch n paar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer pinselt hier? :
4xR


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

jemand war schneller^^


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Jop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


4 Maler?

4 mal (e)R

XD


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> jemand war schneller^^


Wo schneller?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

Spassverderber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sind meine Rätsel so einfach?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Wo schneller?


mit nem rätsel


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Spassverderber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein... Naja ist egal... 

Haste noch eins?^^ 



Kronas schrieb:


> mit nem rätsel


Du hast aber falsch geantwortet, erst ich lag richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Nein... Naja ist egal...
> 
> Haste noch eins?^^
> 
> ...


nee ich meinte er hat zuerst ein rätsel genannt
hätte eins das geschätzte 10 sekunden hält^^ und 9 davon sind antwort tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nee ich meinte er hat zuerst ein rätsel genannt
> hätte eins das geschätzte 10 sekunden hält^^ und 9 davon sind antwort tippen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich brauch sicher länger...^^ Schiess los...


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ich brauch sicher länger...^^ Schiess los...


was ist grün und wird auf knopfdruck rot?^^


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> was ist grün und wird auf knopfdruck rot?^^


Frosch im Mixer! XD


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Frosch im Mixer! XD


sag ich doch das hält net lange^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

Im Frühling erfreu ich dich,
im Sommer kühl ich dich,
im Herbst ernähr ich dich,
im Winter wärm ich dich.


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> sag ich doch das hält net lange^^


Doch! Länger als der mit 4xr ^^ Naja das müsst ic hzu erst überprüfen...

Habt ihr mehr Rätsel?


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Im Frühling erfreu ich dich,
> im Sommer kühl ich dich,
> im Herbst ernähr ich dich,
> im Winter wärm ich dich.


igel?^^


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Im Frühling erfreu ich dich,
> im Sommer kühl ich dich,
> im Herbst ernähr ich dich,
> im Winter wärm ich dich.


Der Baum? also diesmal ists ein Rätsel das ich noch net kannte und das ich auch net nachgeguckt habe^^ mal sehen obs stimmt^^


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Der Baum? also diesmal ists ein Rätsel das ich noch net kannte und das ich auch net nachgeguckt habe^^ mal sehen obs stimmt^^


nee is ja im herbst ernähr dich --> fressen für winterschlaf


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

> igel?^^



ähhhmm 



> im Herbst ernähr ich dich,






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja Baum stimmt..., mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> ähhhmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


baum ernährt sich im winta??


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

Ne er ernährt *dich*.
Z.B. Äpfel...


Es steht auch im Herbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Ne er ernährt *dich*.
> Z.B. Äpfel...


>.< verlesen


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> baum ernährt sich im winta??


Der Baum ernährt dich im Herbst (Apfelbaum?^^) und wärmt dich im Winter (Treibhausefekt & Heizungen)^^ so logisch?^^

More!


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Der Baum ernährt dich im Herbst (Apfelbaum?^^) und wärmt dich im Winter (Treibhausefekt & Heizungen)^^ so logisch?^^
> 
> More!


hab alle 'dich' mit 'sich' verwechselt^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

Will auch mal rätseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat jemand ein Rätsel?


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hab alle 'dich' mit 'sich' verwechselt^^


Ja, sowas kenn ich leider nur all zu gut aus eigener Erfahrung...^^


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Will auch mal rätseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich könnt selber kurz n paar erfinden, aber dann würdet ihr bloss meckern...^^


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ich könnt selber kurz n paar erfinden, aber dann würdet ihr bloss meckern...^^


was fängt mit T an und hört mit ryko auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Ich könnt selber kurz n paar erfinden, aber dann würdet ihr bloss meckern...^^




Nene, werde ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> was fängt mit T an und hört mit ryko auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tarokolykiryko?^^


----------



## Kronas (30. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Tarokolykiryko?^^


richtig!^^
jetzt wieder zurück zu echten rätseln^^


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> richtig!^^
> jetzt wieder zurück zu echten rätseln^^


Argh bin ich gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Rätsel... Hmmm... Nein das geht auch nicht... Nein das finde ich zu schlecht... Ah, das würden sie als Müll betrachten... Vielleicht das... Nein nein das geht auch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

Es nennt mein Wort ein Ding, das viele Zähne hat. Doch nimmst du ihm zwei Punkte weg, so wirds des Märchens Schwester.


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

Das hat mir neuchlich erst jemand erklärt und ich meine das wäre die Säge?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (30. November 2008)

Ja Säge stimmt.  Säge ---> 2 Punkte weg ---> Sage.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (1. Dezember 2008)

Neues Rätsel:

Der erste Teil wird geschlagen.
Der Zweite getragen.
Fehlt das ganze versteht man überhaupt nichts mehr.


----------



## Trelan (1. Dezember 2008)

Daaaaaasssss

TROMMELFELL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (1. Dezember 2008)

Jop richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pilic (2. Dezember 2008)

Der es macht, der will es nicht,
der es trägt, behält es nicht,
der es kauft, der braucht es nicht,
der es braucht, der weiß es nicht.


----------



## chopi (2. Dezember 2008)

War das nicht das Rätsel mit "nichts"? Oder war es der "Sarg"? Jup,war der Sarg


----------



## pilic (2. Dezember 2008)

Ja,es ist der Sarg



Ich habe Wasser und bin nicht naß,
ich habe Feuer und bin nicht heiß,
ich hänge am Kreuze und bin nicht tot,
ich gelte Pfunde Goldes und wiege ein Lot


----------



## Hubautz (2. Dezember 2008)

Aus dem Bauch heraus - ein Edelstein? Ein Diamant? Wobei das mit dem Wasser ..


----------



## pilic (2. Dezember 2008)

Jep,Diamant


Es eilt und läuft, niemand sieht's laufen,
man kann's nicht halten, kann's nicht kaufen,
macht weder Schritte noch Sprünge,
lehrt viel verborgene Dinge


----------



## chopi (2. Dezember 2008)

Die Zeit?


----------



## pilic (2. Dezember 2008)

Jawohl....


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

Hoffe, das hier hatten wir noch nicht.

Eine Bekannte von mir kellnert in einer Kneipe...

Als ich sie letztens besuchte, erzählte sie mir, dass einem der Gäste (Hochwürden) die Geldbörse gestohlen worden wäre, und dass der Polizist die Aussagen der fünf Verdächtigen aufgenommen hätte. Das Protokoll hat er liegen lassen:

Aussage Albert Arbenz:
a) "Ich hab das Geld nicht genommen."
b) "Ich hab` noch nie geklaut."
c) "Es war der Dieter."

Aussage Bartholomäus Brenner:
d) "Ich hab` die Geldbörse nicht genommen."
e) "Ich habe meinen eigenen Geldbeutel und mein Vater verdient soviel, dass ich das Geld vom Pfarrer nicht nötig habe."
f) "Der Emmeran weiß wer es war."

Aussage Carlo Calabrese:
g) "Ich war es nicht."
h) "Ich habe Emmeran erst kennen gelernt, als ich hier Ministrant wurde."
i) "Es war Dieter."

Aussage Dieter Drexler:
k) "Ich bin unschuldig."
l) "Emmeran ist der Täter."
m) "Albert lügt, wenn er behauptet, dass ich das Portmonaie gestohlen habe."

Aussage Emmeran Eckstein:
n) "Ich habe den Geldbeutel nicht gestohlen."
o) "Bartholomäus ist der Täter."
p) "Carlo kann sich für mich verbürgen. Wir waren schon im Laufstall zusammen."

Am Rande des Protokolls steht:
Bei jedem Verdächtigen sind zwei Aussagen wahr und eine falsch.

Wer ist nun der Dieb...?


----------



## Hubautz (10. Dezember 2008)

Bartholomäus Brenner, wenn ich das richtig überblicke.


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

richtig!


----------



## WhyKing (13. Dezember 2008)

2 Männer unterhalten sich über ihre Kinder...

+ Ich habe 3 Töchter

- wie alt sind sie?

+ Multipliziert man ihre Lebensjahre kommt man auf 36

- das hilft mir nicht wirklich

+ Addiert man sie kommt man auf deine Hausnummer

-Ich weiß es noch immer nicht..

+ Meine älteste Tochter ist Blond

- Jetzt weiß ich es!


Wie alt sind die 3 Töchter?


----------



## chopi (13. Dezember 2008)

what the Hell? o.ö


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Dezember 2008)

WhyKing schrieb:


> 2 Männer unterhalten sich über ihre Kinder...
> 
> + Ich habe 3 Töchter
> 
> ...


2,2,9
hausnummer ist 13


----------



## Thraslon (14. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 2,2,9
> hausnummer ist 13


Mit Lösungsweg, bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Mit Lösungsweg, bitte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


siehe seite 27 oben...


----------



## WhyKing (14. Dezember 2008)

Befriedigt dich das irgendwie wenn du das selbe Rätzel 2 mal löst und somit den andern den Spaß verdirbst?^^
SPIELVERDERBER!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

WhyKing schrieb:


> Befriedigt dich das irgendwie wenn du das selbe Rätzel 2 mal löst und somit den andern den Spaß verdirbst?^^
> SPIELVERDERBER!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja, das gibt mir den ultimativen kick ...
=P


----------



## WhyKing (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoff das kennst ned...^^

Es gibt da einen Raum, der hat 2 Ausgänge. Beide Ausgänge werden von einem Wächter bewacht. Der eine LÜGT immer, der andere sagt immer die WAHRHEIT. 
Das Problem: hinter der einen Tür ist die Hölle, hinter der anderen das Paradis.
Die Person die in dem Raum ist (abgesehen von den Wächtern) hat nur EINE einzige Frage (egal zu wem) um zu wissen welche die richtige Tür ist.

Wie lautet die Frage?


----------



## chopi (14. Dezember 2008)

Das rätsel hatten wir schon 42,14 mal hier...

Irgendwas mit "was würde der andere sagen,wenn ich ihn fragen würde,welche tür die gute ist" und dann die andere nehmen


----------



## Hirsi325 (14. Dezember 2008)

WhyKing schrieb:


> Wie lautet die Frage?



Lügst du?


----------



## Kronas (14. Dezember 2008)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Lügst du?


der der die wahrheit sagt würde sagen nein 
und der lügt würde auch sagen nein weil er eben lügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also die frage bringts ja net^^


----------



## Lisutari (14. Dezember 2008)

Wenn wir das schon so oft hatten darf ich ein Rätsel stellen? 

in einem zwergenwald steht eine schatzkiste mit vielen diamanten drin. ein erster zwerg geht an der kiste vorbei und nimmt sich die hälfte der steine raus, allerdings schämt er sich, dass er so viele genommen hat und legt 6 wieder zurück... dann kommt ein zweiter zwerg, er nimmt sich ein drittel der noch vorhandenen steine heraus, schämt sich allerdings auch so viele genommen zu haben und legt 6 wieder zurück... dann kommt ein dritter zwerg, der nimmt sich nun ein viertel der nun noch vorhandenen steine heraus, schämt sich aber auch so viele genommen zu haben und legt 6 wieder zurück... dann kommt der häuptlingszwerg und muss feststellen, dass noch genau die hälfte an diamanten vorhanden ist, als am anfang! 

wie viele diamanten waren am anfang, wie viele jetzt drin?


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Dezember 2008)

18 (Jetzt) 36 (Anfang) (Wenn sie es nacheinander gemacht haben ohne die Diamanten sofort zurücklegen)


----------



## Thraslon (14. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich um die Uhrzeit noch klar denken kann müssten es 54 sein.

am Anfang 54.
Der Zwerg nimmt sich also 27, legt aber 6 wieder zurück -> 33

33. Der Zwerg nimmt sich ein Drittel -> 22, legt 6 wieder hinein -> 28

28. Der Zwerg nimmt sich ein Viertel. ->21, legt 6 wieder hinein -> 27

27+27=54


----------



## Night falls (15. Dezember 2008)

> in einem zwergenwald steht eine schatzkiste mit vielen diamanten drin. ein erster zwerg geht an der kiste vorbei und nimmt sich die hälfte der steine raus, allerdings schämt er sich, dass er so viele genommen hat und legt 6 wieder zurück... dann kommt ein zweiter zwerg, er nimmt sich ein drittel der noch vorhandenen steine heraus, schämt sich allerdings auch so viele genommen zu haben und legt 6 wieder zurück... dann kommt ein dritter zwerg, der nimmt sich nun ein viertel der nun noch vorhandenen steine heraus, schämt sich aber auch so viele genommen zu haben und legt 6 wieder zurück... dann kommt der häuptlingszwerg und muss feststellen, dass noch genau die hälfte an diamanten vorhanden ist, als am anfang!



Was ist denn das für ein unsinniges Rätsel? Es müsste korrekt heißen:

"In einem Zwergenwald steht eine Schatzkiste mit vielen Diamanten drin. Ein erster Zwerg nimmt sich alle Steine und geht sich in einer Zwergenkneipe betrinken."


----------



## Brimbur (15. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein unsinniges Rätsel? Es müsste korrekt heißen:
> 
> "In einem Zwergenwald steht eine Schatzkiste mit vielen Diamanten drin. Ein erster Zwerg nimmt sich alle Steine und geht sich in einer Zwergenkneipe betrinken."





HEHE Made my day!!!!


----------



## Thraslon (16. Dezember 2008)

Eventuell könnte auch mal eine Auflösung von Seiten Lisutartis kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (19. Dezember 2008)

tschuldige total verpennt^^ 54 und dann 27 Stimmt, ja.


----------



## Toraka' (20. Dezember 2008)

Bauer Higgins bekommt besuch von seiner Nichte. Diese sagt: "Du hast aber viele Kühe! Das müssen bestimmt hundert sein!" Er lacht und sagt: "Nein, auch wenn ich doppelt so viele Kühe hätte wie ich habe, und noch 8 Stiere dazu, würden mir noch 8 Kühe fehlen bis ich 100 hab."
Wieviel kühe hat er denn nu?


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

(100-8-8)/2=*42*
Ich hab doch glatt die Stiere mitgezählt
so sind es 46 kühe


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Dezember 2008)

46
46*2 = 92.

100 küse - 8 küse = 92
die stiere sind egal, sind ja keine kühe


----------



## chopi (20. Dezember 2008)

hey,ich hab vor deiner Antwort editiert *g*


----------



## Exzelsor (2. Januar 2009)

kommt mal was neues?


----------



## Rekor (3. Januar 2009)

Die Chance bei einem Würfel eine 3 zu würfeln beträgt 1:6
Die Chance 2x hinereinander eine 3 zu würfeln besteht bei 1:36
Die Chance 3x hintereinander eine 3 zu würfeln besteht bei 1:216

Du hast jetzt 3x hintereinander eine 3 gewürfelt.
Wie hoch ist die Chance jetzt nochmal eine 3 zu würfeln?


----------



## dalai (3. Januar 2009)

1:1296?


----------



## Stancer (3. Januar 2009)

Wenn man schon 3 mal eine 3 gewürfelt hat beträgt die Chance 1:5

Allgemein hat man vor jedem Wurf eine Chance von 1:5 die gewünschte Zahl zu treffen, da der Würfel ja 6 Seiten hat. 1 Seite die es zu treffen gilt und 5 Seiten, die man nicht treffen will, entspricht 1:5 oder auch etwa 16%

Die Chance 2 mal die gleiche Zahl hintereinander zu werfen beträgt 1:5² also 1:25 aber nur, wenn man den ersten Wurf noch nicht gemacht hat
Die Chance 3 mal die gleiche Zahl hintereinander zu werfen beträgt dementsprechend 1:5³ also 1:125, trifft man mit dem ersten Wurf die Zahl verbessert sich die Chance auf 1:25


1:6 wäre die Chance, wenn der Würfel 7 Seiten hätte aber solche Spielwürfel gibt es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Rekor (3. Januar 2009)

Hm dachte das wäre so xD
Aber wenn man nach meinen Hinweisen geht würde nochmal eine Chance eine 3 zu würfeln 1:6 sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ist 1:6 richtig *g*
Obwohl der wieder nicht so gebaut ist,das jede Seite gleichoft kommt...


----------



## Exzelsor (4. Januar 2009)

Dem Leiter eines Hotels wurde das Ergebnis einer Umfrage zum Genuss von Kaffee und Tee in seinem Restaurant vorgelegt.

Zahl der Befragten: 100
Von ihnen trinken Kaffee: 78
Von ihnen trinken Tee: 71
Von ihnen trinken Kaffe und Tee: 48

Der Hotelleiter lehnte den Bericht jedoch als fehlerhaft ab.

Jetzt die Frage: Was stimmt an der Umfrage nicht?


----------



## Maladin (4. Januar 2009)

Die Schnittmenge der Leute die nur Tee oder Kaffee trinken ist kleiner 48 - bei einer Gesamtmenge von 100. Sie ist 47.

Ein Kaffee+Tee Trinker ist zuviel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: der war zu einfach.

/wink maladin


----------



## Exzelsor (4. Januar 2009)

Richtig -.-

Ein gewöhnlicher Bauziegelstein hat eine Masse von 3,5 kg. Welche Masse besitzt ein Spielzeugziegel aus dem gleichen Material, dessen Abmessungen jeweils 1/5 von denen des Bauziegels betragen?


----------



## chopi (4. Januar 2009)

Das sind doch Matheaufgaben und keine Rätsel o.ö


----------



## niklasboelter (4. Januar 2009)

Volumen = Breite * Höhe * Tiefe
Volumen = 1/5 * 1/5 * 1/5 = 1/125 volumeneinheiten
Dichte = 3.5 kg/volumeneinheit
Gewicht = Volumen * Dichte = 3.5kg/volumeneinheit * 1/125 Volumeneinheiten = 28g

edit: sorry, hab die hälfte vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (4. Januar 2009)

niklasboelter schrieb:


> Volumen = Breite * Höhe * Tiefe
> Volumen = 1/5 * 1/5 * 1/5 = 1/125



Die Antwort bitte in Gramm/Kilo/Tonnen oder sonst irgendeiner Gewichtseinheit bitte...
Aber 1/125 stimmt schon.


----------



## Exzelsor (4. Januar 2009)

Eine Stadt im Mittelalter ist von einer großen Stadtmauer umgeben. Es gibt nur ein Tor, durch welches man in die Stadt kommt.
Die Bewohner haben sich einen Zahlencode ausgedacht, so dass jedes Mal, wenn man die Stadt betreten will, der Nachtwächter eine Zahl sagt, auf die man mit der richtigen Zahl antworten muss.
Nun beobachtet ein Räuber, der auch in die Stadt will, die Szene:
Jemand will in die Stadt, der Nachtwächter ruft: "28", worauf ein Bürger mit "14" antwortet. Dem Nächsten ruft der Nachtwächter die Zahl "16" zu, worauf der Bürger mit "8" antwortet.
Ein Dritter bekommt die Zahl "8" zugerufen, worauf er mit "4" antwortet.
Der Räuber denkt sich, das sei ja ganz einfach, bekommt die Zahl "12" zugerufen und antwortet prompt mit "6".
Leider ist die "6" falsch... Er wird gefangen.

Welche Zahl hätte er nennen müssen und warum? 

MUHAHAHA


----------



## niklasboelter (4. Januar 2009)

ZWÖLF hat 5 Buchstaben.


----------



## Exzelsor (4. Januar 2009)

GOOGLER!!!!
Es sind 12 gleich aussehende Kugeln gegeben, von denen 11 das selbe Gewicht haben und eine Kugel leichter oder schwerer als die anderen ist.
Wie schafft man es durch nur 3 Wiegungen mit einer Balkenwaage die "falsche Kugel" zu ermitteln und gleichzeitig zu sagen, ob diese leichter oder schwerer als die anderen Kugeln ist?


----------



## Exzelsor (4. Januar 2009)

1. Wiegung: Kugeln 1 bis 4 gegen Kugeln 5 bis 8
1.A: Kugeln im Gleichgewicht, d.h., Kugeln 1 bis 8 sind richtige Kugeln und die falsche Kugel ist unter den Kugeln 9 bis 12

2. Wiegung: Kugeln 9, 10 u. 11 gegen 3 beliebige richtige Kugeln
2.A: Kugeln im Gleichgewicht, d.h., Kugel 12 ist die falsche

3. Wiegung: Kugel 12 gegen eine richtige bringt das Ergebnis ob sie leichter oder schwerer ist

2.B: Kugeln 9, 10 u. 11 sind schwerer, d.h., eine davon ist die falsche und sie ist schwerer als die anderen
3. Wiegung: Kugel 9 gegen 10 bringt das Ergebnis, nämlich:
3.A: Kugeln im Gleichgewicht bedeutet Kugel 11 ist die falsche und schwere Kugel
3.B: entweder ist Kugel 9 oder Kugel 10 schwerer und somit die falsche, schwere Kugel

1.B: Kugeln 1 bis 4 sind leichter als Kugeln 5 bis 8, d.h., unter 1 bis 4 kann sich höchstens eine leichtere Kugel verbergen und umgekehrt unter den Kugeln 5 bis 8 gleichschwere oder höchstens eine schwerer Kugel. Ich nenne bezeichne die möglicherweise leichten Kugeln mit L1, L2, L3 und L4 und die Kugeln auf der möglichen schweren Seite mit S1, S2, S3 und S4

2. Wiegung: Kugel L1, L2, S1 gegen Kugeln L3, L4, S2
2.A: Kugeln im Gleichgewicht, d.h., die falsch Kugel ist entweder S3 oder S4 und sie muss schwerer sein.

3. Wiegung: Kugel S3 gegen S4 bringt das Ergebnis. Die schwerer von beiden ist die falsche, schwerere Kugel

2.B: L1, L2. S1 sind leichter als L3, L4, S2, d.h., Kugeln L3, L4 und S1 müssen normale Kugeln sein, da L3 u. L4 als mögliche leichte Kugeln die Waagschale ja nicht nach unten bewegen können und auf der anderen Seite die Kugel S1 ja als mögliche schwere Kugel nicht nach oben gehen kann.

3. Wiegung: Kugel L1 gegen L2 bringt das Ergebnis, nämlich:
3.A: Kugeln im Gleichgewicht, d.h., Kugel S2 ist die falsche, schwere Kugel
3.B: Kugel im Ungleichgewicht, d.h., die leichtere von beiden ist die falsche, leichte Kugel

Wenn die Kugeln 1 bis 4 schwerer sind, muss man enstprechend gleich vorgehen wie oben beschrieben.

Mfg Exzelsor


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

@Exzelsor: warum haste das nach 14 Minuten Schon Gelöst???


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

Mal sehen wer es knackt: Schreit ohne Stimme,
Fliegt ohne Schwinge,
Beißt ohne Zahn,
Murmelt und pfeift-
Kein Mund hat's getan.


----------



## chopi (5. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> @Exzelsor: warum haste das nach 14 Minuten Schon Gelöst???


Kennste das nicht,wenn Kinder so tun,als ob sie ein Geheimnis für sich behalten wollen,aber es nicht aushalten können und nach 14 Minuten schon sagen? *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Cestus3Gorn schrieb:


> Mal sehen wer es knackt: Schreit ohne Stimme,
> Fliegt ohne Schwinge,
> Beißt ohne Zahn,
> Murmelt und pfeift-
> Kein Mund hat's getan.


zufällig aus "der kleine hobbit" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. Januar 2009)

Cestus3Gorn schrieb:


> Mal sehen wer es knackt: Schreit ohne Stimme,
> Fliegt ohne Schwinge,
> Beißt ohne Zahn,
> Murmelt und pfeift-
> Kein Mund hat's getan.



Der Wind?


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Kennste das nicht,wenn Kinder so tun,als ob sie ein Geheimnis für sich behalten wollen,aber es nicht aushalten können und nach 14 Minuten schon sagen? *g*


^^


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (5. Januar 2009)

Errinnert mich spontan an dieses goldene Ei aus Harry Potter, welches er öffnen muss um im Trimagischen Turnier eine Runde weiter zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

Rischtig!


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

Ein typisches (hmm... darf ich den Sender nennen) 10-Live Rätsel: 

Monikas Vater hat 5 Töchter.

Lala, Lili, Lolo, Lulu... wie heißt die 5.? (der Vater hat echt keinen Schimmer von Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Januar 2009)

Lele :<


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (6. Januar 2009)

Hmmm Gabriela? Oder Monika?!

Schwer,schwer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

ich denke sie heisst peter... ganz klarer fall!


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

**-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** schrieb:


> Hmmm Gabriela? Oder Monika?!
> 
> Schwer,schwer...
> 
> ...



Du hast schon 50 % richtig, jetzt musst du dich nurnoch zwischen den beiden entscheiden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (6. Januar 2009)

Gabriela !!!!!!


----------



## Night falls (7. Januar 2009)

> Wenn man schon 3 mal eine 3 gewürfelt hat beträgt die Chance 1:5
> 
> Allgemein hat man vor jedem Wurf eine Chance von 1:5 die gewünschte Zahl zu treffen, da der Würfel ja 6 Seiten hat. 1 Seite die es zu treffen gilt und 5 Seiten, die man nicht treffen will, entspricht 1:5 oder auch etwa 16%
> 
> ...



Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Rätsel längst passé ist - Da hier scheinbar manche User geneigt waren dem Zitierten Glauben zu schenken muss ich intervenieren. Was der Mann da sagt ist BULLSHIT! Bei einem sechsseitigen Würfel ist die Chance eine bestimmte Zahl zu würfeln selbstverständlich 1/6!  Erklären kann man das z.B. an dem Fall in dem nach der Chance eine 1,2 oder 3 zu würfeln. Da es die 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 und die 6 gibt und wir davon ausgehen, dass alle Zahlen gleich wahrscheinlich sind ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit logischerweise 50% oder auch 3/6. Nach der Logik von Stancer wäre es 3/5 (über 50%) was offensichtlich Blödsinn ist.

Nur damit niemand in der nächsten Klassenarbeit nen groben Fehler wegen solch einem Unsinn macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lösung für das aktuelle Rätsel ist btw Monika. Nur um die Form zu wahren - Das Rätsel ist uralt und einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2009)

Jetzt muss ich aber wiedersprechen.

1/5 ist kein Bruch. Das musste folgendermaßen lesen: _chance auf ne 6 -> *1 / 5* <-chance auf etwas anderes als 6 (1,2,3,4,5)_


----------



## picollo0071 (7. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aber wiedersprechen.
> 
> 1/5 ist kein Bruch. Das musste folgendermaßen lesen: _chance auf ne 6 -> *1 / 5* <-chance auf etwas anderes als 6 (1,2,3,4,5)_


Das dachte ich auch immer. Das mag rein logisch auch stimmen, aber Mathematisch ist ne Chance auf 6 -> 1:6

Ich versuch das kurz zu erklären (ist schon ne Zeit her, dass ich das gehört habe):

Die Chance KEINE 6 zu würfeln ist ja 5:6. Das müsste auch nach deiner Theorie stimmen. Weil 5:5 wäre unlogisch, mit einem 6-seitigen Würfel. Also hast du noch eine Restchance von 1:6.

Hoffe ich verzapfe grad keinen blödsinn^^


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Die Chance KEINE 6 zu würfeln ist ja 5:6.


Von da haben wir die *5*



picollo0071 schrieb:


> Also hast du noch eine Restchance von 1:6.


Von hier die *1*

Die Chance keine 6 zu würfeln ist 5:1
Die Chance eine zu werfen ist 1:5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. Januar 2009)

Bei einer Chance von 5:1 wäre die Chance >1. also würdest du bei einem Wurf 5x nicht 6 würfeln.
Und das kann ja nicht sein.

Ich kanns einfach nicht erklären. ich kanns nur sagen wie unser schlechtester lehrer: es ist einfach so. lerns...


Die mathematische Formel für eine einmalige Wahrscheindlichkeit ist einfach 1:n wobei n das Maximum ist.
Und bei einem Würfel ist 6 solange das Maximum, bis einer ohne einwirkung einer Fremdkraft (abgesehen von Reibung und Schwerkraft, um nicht gleich von euch gedisst zu werden) Hochkant stehen bleibt.


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: vll hilft dir das weiter: http://www.faes.de/Basis/Basis-Lexikon/Bas...einlichke1.html


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2009)

Naja,auch wayne,vllt kommt ja noch einer und schlägt sich auf eine Seite *g*
Neues Rätsel von mir:

Du möchtest zum friseur gehen.Da du aber weisst,dass in deinem kleinen Dorf ganze 2 Friseure arbeiten,kannste dich nicht entscheiden.
Die Zeichnung hab ich übrigens selbst gemacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem du dir die beiden angesehn hast,entscheidest du dich sofort für einen...welchen? (Mit Begründung,sonst isses gleich mit dme 2 Post gelöst *g*)


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

für a, weil b ja irgendwo zum friseur gehen musste und nur a das hätte machen können. andersrum nicht für b, da A's kopf verunstaltet ist


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2009)

Und ich geb mir soviel Mühe mit dem Bild xD


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Und ich geb mir soviel Mühe mit dme Bild xD


und ich geb mir 20 sekunden mühe mit nachdenken^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Januar 2009)

So, Butter bei de Fische.

Ich versuch das mit dem 1:5 und 1/6 mal zu klären

Da muss man zwischen der absoluten Häufigkeit und der relativen Häufigkeit unterscheiden.
Die "Chance" 1:5 (gesprochen "eins zu fünf") ist nicht gleich der "Wahrscheinlichkeit" 1/5 (gesprochen "ein fünftel" oder auch "eins von fünf").

Beispiel hierfür ist die Chance 1:1. Hier wird sich wohl keiner denken " hey cool, da gewinn ich ja immer" sondern eher "hey cool, da gewinn ich ja in der Hälfte der Fälle". Dh wenn zwischen den beiden Zahlen ein " : " steht wird im Allgemeinen davor die Anzahl der Fälle in denen ein Ereignis eintritt gestellt, dahinter die Anzahl der Fälle bei denen das Ereignis eben nicht eintritt. Bei einem " / " steht dann dahinter die Anzahl  aller eingetretenen Fälle.

Auf die Schreibweise kommt es an.

Edit: und noch schön aufgelistet

1 : 5 = 1 / 6
2 : 4 = 2 / 6
3 : 3 = 3 / 6
4 : 2 = 4 / 6
5 : 1 = 5 / 6


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2009)

Also hatten sozusagen beide Recht,doch in der Schreibweise hatten wir jeweils nacheinander Recht *g* (erst haben beide mit / geschrieben,dann beide mit : )


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

hat jemand ein rätsel?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (7. Januar 2009)

Am Mittagstisch sitzen ein Grossvater, eine Grossmutter, zwei Väter, zwei Mütter, vier Kinder, drei Enkel, ein Bruder, zwei Schwestern, zwei Söhne, zwei Töchter, ein Schwiegervater, eine Schwiegermutter und eine Schwiegertochter.
Wie viele Teller werden mindestens benötigt?


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

ich versteh das rätsel nicht, hab einfach stumpf gezählt und komme auf 22


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Januar 2009)

Fünf!


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (7. Januar 2009)

Nein beides falsch.


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

7?


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (7. Januar 2009)

Jop, 7 stimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grossvater (Vater vom Vater / Schwiegervater der Mutter)
Grossmutter (Mutter vom Vater / Schwiegermutter der Mutter)
Vater (Sohn vom Grossvater / Kind)
Mutter (Schwiegertochter)
Kind (Sohn des Vaters / Enkel vom Grossvater / Bruder seiner Schwestern)
Kind (Tochter des Vaters / Enkel vom Grossvater / Schwester ihres Bruders)
Kind (Tochter des Vaters / Enkel vom Grossvater / Schwester ihres Bruders)

Mindestens 7 Teller werden benötigt.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Darf ich ein Rätsel stellen?^^ Sagts mir ruhig peer PM wenn ihrs wisst, sonst verpenn ichs wieder xD

Drei Damen Treffen sich zu einer Sitzung: Frau Rot, Frau Weiß und Frau Grün. Eine der Damen stellt fest: "Das ist aber merkwürdig, eine von uns trägt eine rote, eine andere eine weiße und die dritte eine grüne Bluse". "Das ist wirklich erstaunlich", meint die Dame mit der roten Bluse, "denn keine trägt die Bluse, welche ihrem Namen entspricht". "Das stimmt", ergänzt Frau Weiß. 

Welche Dame trägt welche Bluse ?


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

da gibts doch mehrere möglichkeiten eigentlich


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weis nur eine. Kann auch sei ndas ich mich irre (was mir ziehmlich peinlich währe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Januar 2009)

Frau Grün->Weis
Frau Rot-> Grün
Frau Weiss-> Rot

FALSCH, DAS ROTE NICHT BEACHTEN!

Frau Grün-> Rot
Frau Rot-> Weis
Frau Weiss-> Grün

/\
|
Das richtige...​


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Stimmt. Hmm. Das zählt =P Jz darfst du eins stellen ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Januar 2009)

Es gibt fünf Häuser mit je einer anderen Farbe.
In jedem Haus wohnt eine Person einer anderen Nationalität.
Jeder Hausbewohner bevorzugt ein bestimmtes Getränk, raucht eine bestimmte Zigarettenmarke und hält ein bestimmtes Haustier.
KEINE der 5 Personen trinkt das gleiche Getränk, raucht die gleichen Zigaretten oder hält das gleiche Tier wie einer seiner Nachbarn.
Frage: Einer hat einen Fisch - Wer ?

Ihre Hinweise:

Der Brite lebt im roten Haus
Der Schwede hält einen Hund
Der Däne trinkt gerne Tee
Das grüne Haus steht links vom weißen Haus
Der Besitzer des grünen Hauses trinkt Kaffee
Die Person, die Pall Mall raucht, hält einen Vogel
Der Mann, der im mittleren Haus wohnt, trinkt Milch
Der Besitzer des gelben Hauses raucht Dunhill
Der Norweger wohnt im ersten Haus
Der Marlboro-Raucher wohnt neben dem, der eine Katze hält
Der Mann, der ein Pferd hält, wohnt neben dem, der Dunhill raucht
Der Winfield-Raucher trinkt gerne Bier
Der Norweger wohnt neben dem blauen Haus
Der Deutsche raucht Rothmanns
Der Marlboro-Raucher hat einen Nachbarn, der Wasser trinkt


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Es gibt fünf Häuser mit je einer anderen Farbe.
> In jedem Haus wohnt eine Person einer anderen Nationalität.
> Jeder Hausbewohner bevorzugt ein bestimmtes Getränk, raucht eine bestimmte Zigarettenmarke und hält ein bestimmtes Haustier.
> KEINE der 5 Personen trinkt das gleiche Getränk, raucht die gleichen Zigaretten oder hält das gleiche Tier wie einer seiner Nachbarn.
> ...


oh gott das kenn ich und ich hasse es weil ich das überhaupt nicht verstehe^^


----------



## chopi (7. Januar 2009)

Das hatten wir schonmal.
Ich machs trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Dem Deutschen gehört der Fisch.


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dem Deutschen gehört der Fisch.


Richtich^^


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Muahah^^


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Muahah^^


war ja bestimmt schon bekannt...


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (8. Januar 2009)

Was ist ärmer als die armen, reicher als die reichen und böser als der Teufel?


----------



## Lisutari (8. Januar 2009)

Gott?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

Das ist einfach 
Nichts


----------



## Lisutari (8. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Das ist einfach
> Nichts


Also wieder Gott xD 
*atheismuss inc.*


----------



## Abrox (8. Januar 2009)

Cestus3Gorn schrieb:


> Was ist ärmer als die armen, reicher als die reichen und böser als der Teufel?



Amerika?


----------



## Lisutari (8. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Amerika?


Hey, die antwort ist mal super.^^
BEkomme langsam das Gefühl, das ist mehr was für nen Philosophie Thread.


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Amerika?


*g* Ich muss dir Zustimmen!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (8. Januar 2009)

Ich mach mal ein Neues. Da ich weiß das Nichts richtig ist (kenne das Rätsel)


```
Wie oft konnte Noah angeln?
```


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Zweimal (mit Köder) weil dann die Würmer alle waren^^


----------



## Abrox (8. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Ich mach mal ein Neues. Da ich weiß das Nichts richtig ist (kenne das Rätsel)
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



So oft wie er wollte.

Zwar beisst ohne Köder nichts, aber Angeln konnte er trotzdem.

Davon ab konnte Gott ja die Fische mit der Flut nicht töten, da diese bekanntlich im Wasser leben


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Davon ab konnte Gott ja die Fische mit der Flut nicht töten, da diese bekanntlich im Wasser leben


Er hätte aber das wasser für kurze zeit unter Starkstrom stellen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder er Flutet mit Salzwasser. So Sterben die Süßwasserfische, und dann filtert er das Salz heraus, um die Salzwasserfische zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dalmus (12. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Frau Grün->Weis
> Frau Rot-> Grün
> Frau Weiss-> Rot
> 
> ...


Ok, ist ein paar Tage her, aber da muß ich doch nochmal Einspruch erheben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lisutari schrieb:


> Drei Damen Treffen sich zu einer Sitzung: Frau Rot, Frau Weiß und Frau Grün. Eine der Damen stellt fest: "Das ist aber merkwürdig, eine von uns trägt eine rote, eine andere eine weiße und die dritte eine grüne Bluse". "Das ist wirklich erstaunlich", *meint die Dame mit der roten Bluse*, "denn keine trägt die Bluse, welche ihrem Namen entspricht". "Das stimmt", *ergänzt Frau Weiß*.


Die fett hervorgehobenen Satzteile implizieren, daß es sich bei der Dame mit der roten Bluse nicht um Frau Weiß handelt, somit gibt es nur eine Lösung - die zweite genannte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ok, ist ein paar Tage her, aber da muß ich doch nochmal Einspruch erheben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh, ok, hast recht, war aber trotzdem richtig, hab ich überlessen...


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

kommt hier mal wieder ein rätsel?


----------



## Toraka' (18. Januar 2009)

Wie heisst die q die Todesritter als erste bekommen?


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Januar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> Wie heisst die q die Todesritter als erste bekommen?


für wowrätsel hier


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

kommt nu noch ein rätsel?


----------



## dragon1 (9. April 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Ich mach mal ein Neues. Da ich weiß das Nichts richtig ist (kenne das Rätsel)
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Die antworten auf die frage waren genial <3


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Mai 2009)

So hier wieder mal ein neues Rätsel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Regentonne*

Zwei Brüder stehen vor einer offenen Regentonne und sehen hinein. Der Eine behauptet, dass die Regentonne noch mindestens halb voll sei. Der Andere - ein von Natur aus eher pessimistisch eingestellter Mensch - behauptet, die Tonne sei weniger als halb voll. 

Wie können die beiden herausfinden, wer von ihnen Recht hat, ohne irgendwelche Hilfsmittel zu benutzen?


----------



## droidle (25. Mai 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> So hier wieder mal ein neues Rätsel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schwerer gings net oder? Aber mit einer Fanta Flasche sollte es nachmachbar sein! 
Glaube wenn es weniger als die hälfte hat und man es umkippt dann dürfte nix raus laufen oder einer der brüder ist so groß wie die tonne und stellt sich rein xD

Hätte auch noch ein paar Leichte ..

Cpt. Hoock machte 3 Weltreisen. Nach welcher starb es?

Gras mit 3 Buchstaben?

Ein Nagel mit dem man keine Bilder aufhängt?

Ein Geigenspieler spielt ein 12 Strophen Musikstück in 30 Minuten.

Wielange brauchen 6 Geigenspieler für das Musikstück?


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2009)

droidle schrieb:


> Cpt. Hoock machte 3 Weltreisen. Nach welcher starb es?


nach der dritten



> Gras mit 3 Buchstaben?


heu



> Ein Nagel mit dem man keine Bilder aufhängt?


Finger_nagel_



> Ein Geigenspieler spielt ein 12 Strophen Musikstück in 30 Minuten.
> 
> Wielange brauchen 6 Geigenspieler für das Musikstück?


auch 30 min


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2009)

droidle schrieb:


> Schwerer gings net oder? Aber mit einer Fanta Flasche sollte es nachmachbar sein!
> Glaube wenn es weniger als die hälfte hat und man es umkippt dann dürfte nix raus laufen oder einer der brüder ist so groß wie die tonne und stellt sich rein


fast richtig,aber wenn die Tonne genau halb voll ist läuft auch nix raus...der Unterschied ist das beim umkippen der Boden zu sehen ist,wenn die Tonne weniger als halbvoll ist,während man bei einer genau halbvollen Tonnen den Boden nicht sehen kann ,weil das Wasser einer genau halbvollen Tonne bildet eine Diagonale vom Spitze des Fassbodens bis zum Rand


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Mai 2009)

Sorry, habe keine schwereren Rätsel gefunden, die nicht schon gepostet wurden.
Aber hier mal ein neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denkt euch nur, als ich neulich vom Walde kam,
da traf ich ich - ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht - den Weihnachtsmann.
Doch er war in Eile, konnte nicht meine Wünsche notieren,
er sagte nur, ich solle mit ihm telefonieren.
So ist das nun mal in der heutigen Zeit
auch der Weihnachtsmann hat sein ‘Handy’ immer bereit
Seine Nummer sei ganz einfach zu merken, sagte er verschmitzt
es ist eine Zahl, die sechs Stellen besitzt.
Setzt man die letzte Stelle an die erste bloß
so ergibt sich eine neue Zahl, die ist fünf mal so groß.
Nur achte auf die Ziffern dazwischen
sie rücken auf, lass sie nicht entwischen
„Alles klar, das ist einfach zu behalten",sagte ich kess,
„Ich rufe bald an oder schicke eine SMS."


Wie lautet die Rufnummer des Weihnachtsmanns? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Die Lösung des alten Rätsel war übrigens richtig. 
Die Brüder kippen die Tonne. Wenn Wasser aus der Tonne läuft, bevor sie den Boden der Tonne sehen können, war die Tonne mehr als halb voll. Sollte gerade so kein Wasser aus der Tonne laufen, war sie genau halb voll. Wenn sie bereits den Boden sehen können, bevor Wasser aus der Tonne läuft, war die Tonne weniger als halb voll. Die Tonne wird nämlich durch die Diagonale halbiert.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2009)

puh,das ist nix für mich,so eine wilde rechnerei...ich weiss nur das die erste Stelle eine 1 sein MUSS,denn ab 2 aufwärts wäre die Nummer mit 5 multipliziert eine 7 stellige Zahl...und sie darf ja nur 6-stellig sein...
naja,weiss ich zumindest mit welcher Zahl die Nummer des Weihnachtsmannes beginnt...das andere soll ein Mathefreak rauskriegen


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Mai 2009)

142857. Nur, wie ist die Vorwahl?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Mai 2009)

Ja die 142857 ist richtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier mal die Erklährung aus einem anderen Forum:

Letzte Ziffern nacheinander ausprobiere, bis die 5.Ziffer 5 ergibt.
Hab mal nur die richtige Nummer hergeleitet bei den anderen 4 Mgl gehts nicht auf.
Für die Erzeugung der Ziffern wird bei der Division nur der ganzzahlige Wert aufgeschrieben.
1----7 =>51---- (71:5=14) => 14 = Ziffern 1, 2
14---7 =>714---(714:5=142) => 142 = Ziffern 1, 2, 3
142--7 =>7142--(7142:5=1428) => 1428 = Ziffern 1, 2, 3, 4
1428-7 =>71428-(71428:5=14285) => 14285 = Ziffern 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
Bingo, die 5. Ziffer ist eine 5
Gegenrechnung: 142857 * 5 = 714285


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> 142857. Nur, wie ist die Vorwahl?


Dann macht aber 


> Nur achte auf die Ziffern dazwischen
> sie rücken auf, lass sie nicht entwischen


keinen Sinn.


12 34 56: könnte es von mir am ehesten sein, da es dann ungefähr 5 mal so viel ist.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Mai 2009)

Doch, es macht Sinn, da man ja nur die letzte Ziffer nach vorne stellt. Dh alle anderen Ziffern rutschen eine Stelle nach hinten. Aus der ehemals ersten Ziffer wird die zweite, aus der zweiten die dritte usw...

Ich hab das ganze aber von hinten aufgedröselt.
1....7 -> 7 * 5 = 35 -> 1...57; und 3 gemerkt
1...57-> 5 * 5 =25 ; die 3 dazu = 28 -> 1..857; und 2 gemerkt
uswusf...


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

Ach so ist das gemeint. Na dann hab ich es falsch interpretiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2009)

omg ich wusste das das jemand so schnell rauskriegt...ein Kumpel von mir ist auch so ein Matheas.der freut sich über solche Aufgaben.der macht die _gerne_
ich kapier nicht mal die Lösung mit diesem verschieben und diesem 1....7...was das auch immer bedeuten mag...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Mai 2009)

Wenn
13 + 4 = 1
16 + 8 = 3
6 + 6 = 2
ergeben

Wieviel ergibt dann 8 + 4 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Ein "billiges" Rätsel) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2009)

42


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. Mai 2009)

Nö leider falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja ich weiss, dass ich die Frage in diesem Fall falsch gestellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Die Lösung eines Rätsels, dass ich mal gelesen habe, ist 



Spoiler



RTL


.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wenn
> 13 + 4 = 1
> 16 + 8 = 3
> 6 + 6 = 2
> ...


12?



/edit: Entschuldigung für Doppelpost :<


----------



## m3o91 (25. Mai 2009)

Peter, Simon und Daniel sollen zwei Zahlen herausfinden. Hierfür erhalten sie folgende Informationen: Beide Zahlen liegen im Bereich von 1 bis 1000, und beide sind ganzzahlig (also keine Kommazahlen), und es wäre auch möglich, dass beide Zahlen identisch sind. Peter erfährt zudem das Produkt der beiden Zahlen, Simon bekommt die Summe, und Daniel die Differenz.


Daraufhin kommt es zu folgendem Gespräch:

Peter: Ich kenne die Zahlen nicht.

Simon: Das brauchst Du mir nicht zu sagen, denn das wusste ich schon.

Peter: Dann kenne ich die Zahlen jetzt.

Simon: Ich kenne sie jetzt auch.

Daniel: Ich kenne die beiden Zahlen noch nicht. Ich kann nur eine Zahl vermuten, die wahrscheinlich dabei ist, aber sicher weiß ich's nicht.

Peter: Ich weiß, welche Zahl Du vermutest, aber die ist falsch.

Daniel: OK, dann kenne ich jetzt auch beide Zahlen.




Wie lauten die beiden gesuchten Zahlen?

Hinweis: Um das Rätsel zu lösen, muss man wissen, dass Peter, Simon und Daniel absolute Mathe-Genies sind, die mit jeder Möglichkeit rechnen, und daraus stets die richtigen Schlußfolgerungen ziehen. Wenn also beispielsweise Peter sagt, dass er die Zahlen nicht kennt, dann bedeutet das, dass er sie zu dem Zeitpunkt anhand seiner Informationen auch nicht kennen kann. Und wenn Simon sagt, dass er das schon wusste, dann bedeutet das, dass es anhand seiner Informationen auch gar keine Lösung geben kann, bei der Peter die Zahlen schon kennen würde... u.s.w.. Dass Daniel lange Zeit schweigt, hat nichts zu bedeuten. Peter und Simon wissen vorher nicht, ob Daniel die Lösung schon kennt.




NADANN KNOBELT MAL SCHÖN ;D
ICH KONNTE SIE NICHT LÖSEN , KENNE ABER DIE ANTW


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Mai 2009)

Dieses Rätsel war einie seiten vorher schon mal, und daran wurden sich die Zähne ausgebissen, ich kenne die Antwor auch, aber beim Lösungsversuch hab ich nach ~12h rechnen aufgegeben...


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Mai 2009)

> 12?



Ne das ist falsch.
Ihr müsst euch vorstellen, ihr seid ein kleines Kind, um das Rätsel zu lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich meinte ich 2, ist aber bestimmt auch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2009)

Als kleines Kind würd ich 4 sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## droidle (26. Mai 2009)

Wow mathe rätsel sind überhaupt nix für mich >.<


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Mai 2009)

Leider alles falsch.
Also stellt euch vor ihr seid ein kleines Kind mit Buntstiften und diese Rechnung steht vor euch auf einem Papier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (26. Mai 2009)

m3o91 schrieb:


> NADANN KNOBELT MAL SCHÖN ;D
> ICH KONNTE SIE NICHT LÖSEN , KENNE ABER DIE ANTW



Ich wusste doch, dass ich das Rätsel irgendwoher kannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luzifer-Rätsel

Trotz Erklärung verstehe ich es immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. Mai 2009)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch, dass ich das Rätsel irgendwoher kannte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alter Lachs... Das ist echt mal ein hartes Rätsel. Mit Lösung einfach nachzuvollziehen, aber extrem kompliziert in der Durchführung selber. Da das Rätsel hier noch einen Schritt weitergeht werd ich meine Zeit nicht daran verschwenden...^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Mai 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Also stellt euch vor ihr seid ein kleines Kind mit Buntstiften und diese Rechnung steht vor euch auf einem Papier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




8+4 = 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



????


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Mai 2009)

Wow das hast du wunderschön gemacht. Leider ist es trotzdem falsch.
Aber du kriegst einen Keks für deine schöne Zeichnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Mai 2009)

Also von deinen Aussagen her geh ich mal davon aus, dass es etwas ist, was nix mit komlexen zahlenspielchen, ziffernsummen oder sonstigen herumstellen der zahlen zu tun hat.
Da ich nicht weiter komm -> need tips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: tippe mal ainfach so aus dem Bauch raus auf >4< ?


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich ein Kind mit Buntstiften bin und weder 4, noch die hübsche Zeichnung da oben die Lösung ist, würd ich sagen, die Lösung ist:
"Mehr als drei" oder mathematisch ">3".


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Mai 2009)

Also die Lösung ist: *3 Hohlräume zum ausmalen.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habt ihr früher nie diese Felder bei den Buchstaben ausgemalt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps. Ja ich weiss, dass es ein bescheuertes Rätsel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (26. Mai 2009)

Die Lösung ist so einfach? >.<

Ich mach mir die Mühe und mal hier erstmal und versuch alles mögliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Hohlräume mal ich bei unwichtigen Sachen immer noch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Mai 2009)

Jo ich wollte ja andeuten, dass es sehr einfach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was sollten eigentlich diese farbigen Punkte um deine Zahlen bezwecken?


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Mai 2009)

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, ich bin etwas enttäuscht^^
Hab mir mehr erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Mai 2009)

Hehe ja das kann ich verstehen.
Habe aber anfänglich geschrieben, dass es ein "billiges" Rätsel ist.
Ausserdem finde ich fast keine Rätsel mehr, die auf diesen 75 Seiten nicht schon gepostet wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (26. Mai 2009)

Könnte mir vllt. einer mal die einfache Lösung des Luzifer-Rätsels erklären, wir hatten in der neunten (Gym) noch keine Primfaktorzerlegung,  guck ich mir also den Wiki-link an, steht da : 





> Die Primfaktorzerlegung ist die Darstellung einer natürlichen Zahl n als Produkt von Primzahlen.



Jedoch steht in der einfachen Lösung auch : 





> Gauß erhält das Produkt 52; Euler die Summe 17.
> 
> Zuerst zerlegt Gauß die Zahl 52 in die möglichen Faktorenpaare:
> 
> ...


, und 4 ist eindeutig KEINE Primzahl...



 ( Vllt wegen 2²=4? :S)


----------



## Night falls (26. Mai 2009)

> Könnte mir vllt. einer mal die einfache Lösung des Luzifer-Rätsels erklären, *wir hatten in der neunten (Gym) noch keine Primfaktorzerlegung*, guck ich mir also den Wiki-link an, steht da :


Hast die 5te Klasse übersprungen, mhm?


----------



## Dolgrim (26. Mai 2009)

Nehmen wir als Beispiel 52 ...

52=2*26
52=2*2*13

Tada, schon hast du 52 in Primzahlen zerlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst auch einfach 4*13 nehmen und hast dann  2*2*13 -> kommt also das Gleiche raus.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Mai 2009)

Natürlich ist  4*13 oder auch 2*26 keine Primzahlzerlegung (das wäre, wie Dolgrim geschrieben hat, ja 2*2*13) . Aber wir suchen auch keine drei Zahlen, sondern nur zwei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (26. Mai 2009)

@ Night falls

Nein, hab ich nicht, aber ich schwörs dir, wir hatten es noch nicht ( natürlich mal angesprochen, aber nicht mit gerechnet etc.)


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Okay, ich mach ein paar:

1. Was geht morgens auf 4 Beinen, mittags auf 2 und abend auf 3?( Aufgelöst: Mensch)

2. Das Kalte mach warm (aufgelöst: Der Atem)
das Heiße mach ich kalt
mich hat reich und arm
wer lang mich hat, wir alt.

3. Steh ich als Riese auf dem Dach( aufgelöst: Der Rauch)
so ist es wohnlich drinnen
steig ich hinab in dein Gemach
so treib ich dich von hinnen.

4.Ein Rund ohne Schlüssel, Schloß und Schanier ( Aufgelöst: Das Ei)
birgt goldenen Schatz, so glaub es mir.

5. Was hat hat 6 Beine, läuft aber auf 4?( Aufgelöst: Ross und Reiter)

6.Ich bin nicht, ich war nicht, ( aufgelöst: nicht)
ich werde nicht sein.
Du sagst, dass ich spinne? ICh sage dir NEIN!
Ich stehe gut sichtbar vor deinem Gesicht
und kriegst dus herus, sonennst du mich nicht.

7. Bei Tag kannst du mcih nicht sehen( aufgelöst: Ein Stern)
bei Nacht kannst du nach mir gehen.

8.Du spürst ihn und fasst ihn nicht( Aufeglöst:Wind)
du greifs ihn und hast ihn nicht
du hörst ihn un siehst ihn nicht
du rennst davon und fliehst ihn nicht.

9.2 sins, die nebenenander stehn (Aufegelöst: die Augen)
und alles gut und deutlich sehn
doch immer eins das andre nicht
und wärs beim hellsten Tgeslicht.

10.Wenn man nicht sieht, sieht man sie(Aufgelöst: Dunkelheit)
wenn man sieht, sieht man sie nicht.

11.Ein Vorhang aus Licht und Duft gewoben( aufgelöst:         )
und wie der Wind geschwind zerstoben.

11.Ich bin die größte Straße ( Aufgelöst: Milchstraße)
zwischen Himel und erde
keinMeinsch ist hier gegangen
kein Wagen je gefahren
doch herrst hierzwischen erde und Himmel
großes Gewimmel

Okay, es sind ein paar mehr als ic eigentlich schreiben wollte, aber egal, her mit den Lösungen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

ich weiß das auf die erste frage die antwort der mensch lautet..aber bei den anderen k.a ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. August 2009)

überflogen... 9 sind die augen.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Super, beides richtig. Aber die sind gut, was? = )


----------



## Badwitch22 (2. August 2009)

Es ist kein richtiges Rätsel, aber eine schwierige Aufgabe:
Könnt ihr im sitzen stehen ? Wenn ja stellt mal ein Bild rein wie ihr es hinkriegt. xD

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (2. August 2009)

Soladra: 7= Mond?^^
8= Wind
10= Augenlied
11= Milchstrasse?^^


----------



## Night falls (2. August 2009)

> 10.Wenn man nicht sieht, sieht man sie
> wenn man sieht, sieht man sie nicht.


Dunkelheit?



> Das Kalte mach warm
> das Heiße mach ich kalt
> mich hat reich und arm
> wer lang mich hat, wir alt.


Der Atem?


----------



## Falathrim (2. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> 3. Steh ich als Riese auf dem Dach
> so ist es wohnlich drinnen
> steig ich hinab in dein Gemach
> so treib ich dich von hinnen.


Schnee vielleicht?



> 5. Was hat hat 6 Beine, läuft aber auf 4?


Mistkäfer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 6.Ich bin nicht, ich war nicht,
> ich werde nicht sein.
> Du sagst, dass ich spinne? ICh sage dir NEIN!
> Ich stehe gut sichtbar vor deinem Gesicht
> und kriegst dus herus, sonennst du mich nicht.


Passend zu 10:
Licht?




> 8.Du spürst ihn und fasst ihn nicht
> du greifs ihn und hast ihn nicht
> du hörst ihn un siehst ihn nicht
> du rennst davon und fliehst ihn nicht.


Der Tod.



> 11.Ich bin die größte Straße
> zwischen Himel und erde
> keinMeinsch ist hier gegangen
> kein Wagen je gefahren
> ...


Luft? Athmosphäre?


Alles nur grob geraten, verurteilt mich nicht xP


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

So , hier sind ewin paar Lösungen gefallen, ich hätte erwartet , dass ihr das mit dem Vorhang am schnellsten rausbekommt...


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Aufi Leute,so schwer sind die doch nicht!


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> 3. Steh ich als Riese auf dem Dach
> so ist es wohnlich drinnen
> steig ich hinab in dein Gemach
> so treib ich dich von hinnen.


Der Nikolaus?



> 4.Ein Rund ohne Schlüssel, Schloß und Schanier
> birgt goldenen Schatz, so glaub es mir.


Hmm...könnte ne Scherzfrage sein...der Bauch einer schwangeren Frau?



> 5. Was hat hat 6 Beine, läuft aber auf 4?


Die Gottesanbeterin?



> 7. Bei Tag kannst du mcih nicht sehen
> bei Nacht kannst du nach mir gehen.


Der Mond oder das Mondlicht?



> 11.Ein Vorhang aus Licht und Duft gewoben
> und wie der Wind geschwind zerstoben.


Das Spinnennetz? Oder die Wolke? Das Parfüm? ka... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2009)

1 der Mensch
2 der Atem
3 Der Rauch
4 ?
5 Pferd mit Reiter
6 das Wort nicht
7 Mond/STern?
8 Wind
9 Augen
10 Dunkelheit
11 Nebel
12 Milchstrasse


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2009)

4 das Ei


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

shadow24 hat alle richtig!

Noch welche:

1. Ich bin das namenlose Licht
der Himmel und die Erde
bin die Mutter und das Kind
der Hirte deiner Herde
bin dein Stecken und dein Stab
bin das Kreuz auf deinem Grab
bin im Atem und im Wind
weißt du wer ich bin?

2. Ich sitze auf dem Thron der Welt
die Schlange fiel zur Erde
es kommt mein Reich und meine Zeit
wenn ich geboren werde
ein Harlekin mit bösem Blick
wer mit mir geht, kommt nie zurück
ich komm als Jüngling und als Weib
weißt du wer ich bin?

3. Ich bin aus Staub und Lehm gemacht
aus Feuer und aus Licht
ein Tier, das trauert und das lacht
ich greife nach den Sternen
ein Ding, das Gut und Böse kennt
barfuß durch die Wüste rennt
ich bin Gebieter und Lakai
weißt du wer ich bin?

Es sei denn shadow hat welche, dann mach isch sie weg.


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2009)

1 Gott
2 Satan
3 der Mensch

kenn leider keine solchen rätsel.finde die aber nich schlecht gemacht.poste mal noch welche wenn du noch hast...


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Maaaaa... Woher weißt du das???


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Peters Mutter hat drei Kinder: Tick, Trick und ? 

Noch heute wird in vielen Regionen der Welt eine 
uralte Erfindung angewandt, die es dem Menschen ermöglicht, 
durch Wände zu schauen. Wie heißt diese Erfindung?                    

Sie kommen an ein Hotel und bezahlen dort 40 000 DM. Danach gehen Sie weiter. Wie heißt die Straße?                              

Welches Schimpfwort ergibt sich, wenn sich ein Uhu im Sand versteckt?

Welcher Berg war vor der Entdeckung des Mount Everest der höchste?

Eine Viererkarte für einen Bus kostet 1 Euro. Eine Einzelkarte kostet 30 Cent. Ein Mann betritt den Bus, gibt dem Fahrer wortlos 1 Euro und bekommt dafür eine Viererkarte. Woher wußte der Fahrer, daß der Mann eine Viererkarte (und keine Einzelkarte) wollte?
Hinweis: Der Mann hatte keine weiteren Personen dabei und fuhr zum ersten Mal mit diesem Bus.

Alles mit Begründung bitte.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Peters Mutter hat drei Kinder: Tick, Trick und ?


Peter



Soladra schrieb:


> Noch heute wird in vielen Regionen der Welt eine
> uralte Erfindung angewandt, die es dem Menschen ermöglicht,
> durch Wände zu schauen. Wie heißt diese Erfindung?


Fenster                



Soladra schrieb:


> Sie kommen an ein Hotel und bezahlen dort 40 000 DM. Danach gehen Sie weiter. Wie heißt die Straße?


war es die Schlossalee? (Monopoly)                           



Soladra schrieb:


> Welches Schimpfwort ergibt sich, wenn sich ein Uhu im Sand versteckt?


Sauhund



Soladra schrieb:


> Welcher Berg war vor der Entdeckung des Mount Everest der höchste?


Der Mount Everest. er war auch schön höher, als er noch nicht entdeckt war




Soladra schrieb:


> Eine Viererkarte für einen Bus kostet 1 Euro. Eine Einzelkarte kostet 30 Cent. Ein Mann betritt den Bus, gibt dem Fahrer wortlos 1 Euro und bekommt dafür eine Viererkarte. Woher wußte der Fahrer, daß der Mann eine Viererkarte (und keine Einzelkarte) wollte?
> Hinweis: Der Mann hatte keine weiteren Personen dabei und fuhr zum ersten Mal mit diesem Bus.


Er hat in Kleingeld bezahlt. (zb: 5x 20 cent)

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Ja, alles richtig. Ich kenn noch ein paar,aber du hast bestimmt auch welche.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. August 2009)

Ich rätsle zwar lieber, als selbst welche zu stellen, aber ich hab ein kleines Matherätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Mann möchte die Anzahl der Stufen einer laufenden Rolltreppe zählen. Geht er die Rolltreppe entgegen der Fahrtrichtung hoch, so zählt er 90 Stufen. Geht er die Treppe inm gleichen Tempo hinab, so zählt er noch 60 Stufen.
Wie viele Stufen müßte er steigen, wenn die Rolltreppe still stehen würde?


Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: Mit Rechnenweg natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. August 2009)

Was willst du den hier für einen Rechnungsweg haben?
Also für mich wäre 75 logisch...aber eben...Rechnungsweg hab ich nicht.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. August 2009)

75 ist nicht korrekt
Rechnungsweg deswegen, weil es logisch ist, dass 60<x<90 ist.
Und da das nicht durchgeraten werden soll, bitte ich um einen rechnugngsweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Ich kann dir den Rechen weg von bkeleanor geben: 
90-60=30
30:2=15
60+15=75


----------



## bkeleanor (5. August 2009)

und weil ich mir das dachte muss ich passen.
ich denk da irgendwie zu weit...glaub ich.

edit:
hab die lösung ergooglet da mich die neugier gepackt hat.
Rechenweg wie das ging mit 


Spoiler



Brüche gleichsetzen





Spoiler



hab ich vergessen :-) 



Spoiler



72 wärs


----------



## picollo0071 (5. August 2009)

Der rechenweg ist allerdings der falsche^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

Der Mann auf der Treppe bewegt sich immer mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit, ergo nimmt er immer eine Stufe pro Zeiteinheit t. Wenn er hoch geht, geht er 90t Stufen zusätzlich, wenn er runter geht, geht er 60t Stufen weniger.

Wir bekommen also ein Gleichungssystem, wobei t= Zeit pro Stufe und A=Anzahl der Stufen im Ruhezustand:

A=90-90t
A=60+60t

Gleichsetzen:

90-90t=60+60t
150t=30
t=0,2

Jetzt nurnoch 0,2 in eine der Gleichungen einsetzen:

A=90-90*0,2=90-18=72

Nun wissen wir, dass die Rolltreppe im Ruhezustand 72 zu gehende Stufen besitzt.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Bravo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast du ein Rätsel? Ich hätte ein gutes!


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

Hau rein :>


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Helmut Kohl hat einen Kurzen, Arnold Schwarzenegger einen Langen, Ehepaare benutzen ihn oft gemeinsam, ein Junggeselle hat ihn für sich allein, Madonna hat keinen, und der Papst benutzt ihn nie.
Was ist gemeint?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Der Nachname

Was wirft man weg,wenn man es braucht
und zieht es zu sich,wenn man es nichtmehr braucht?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

den Anker


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Richtig


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Sie sitzen im Auto und fahren mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit. Links von Ihnen befindet sich ein Abhang. Auf Ihrer rechten Seite fährt ein Feuerwehrauto neben Ihnen her. Knapp vor Ihnen galoppiert ein Schwein, das größer ist als Ihr Auto, und im Abstand von weniger als einem Meter verfolgt Sie ein Hubschrauber auf Bodenhöhe. Wie können sie dieser Situation gefahrlos zu entkommen? P.S. Es ist eine reale Situation, kein Traum.


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

Raus ausm Karussell


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Ja eigentlich:Vom Karussell steigen und beim nächsten Jahrmarkt nicht mehr so viel saufen!


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

upsi doppelpost


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Hab noch eins:

Ein Mann wohnt im 15. Stock eines Hochhauses. Wenn er morgens zur Arbeit geht, fährt er mit dem Aufzug. Abends wenn er nach Hause kommt, fährt er mit dem Aufzug bis in den 10. Stock und geht den Rest zu Fuss. Wenn es regnet fährt er mit dem Aufzug bis zu seiner Wohnung im 15. Stock.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Er ist Liliputaner un komt nur mit hohen Gummistiefeln an den knopf "15. Stockwerk"


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Herr Maier fuhr in seinem Auto gemächlich auf der Autobahn, als ihm plötzlich völlig unerwartet ein anderes Auto entgegen kam, dem er nicht mehr ausweichen konnte. Es kam zum Zusammenstoß, bei dem er aber nur leicht verletzt wurde. Der Geisterfahrer wurde allerdings in seinem Auto eingeklemmt, und konnte erst nach Stunden befreit werden. Dennoch hat er überlebt. Obwohl nur die beiden Autos in den Unfall verwickelt waren, gab es trotzdem einen Toten. Beide Autos hatten keine Beifahrer dabei, aber wer ist der Tote?


----------



## picollo0071 (5. August 2009)

Er ist Kleinwüchsig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei regen kann er mit dem Schirm auf den knopf drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


//EDIT: x_X
kA was das neue Rätsel betrifft


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

Also entweder das Wort "unerwartet" passt nicht so ganz und Herr Mayer war selber der Geisterfahrer, oder es war ein Tier oder so was noch überfahren wurde... ._."


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Herr Maier fuhr in seinem Auto gemächlich auf der Autobahn, als ihm plötzlich völlig unerwartet ein anderes Auto entgegen kam, dem er nicht mehr ausweichen konnte. Es kam zum Zusammenstoß, bei dem er aber nur leicht verletzt wurde. Der Geisterfahrer wurde allerdings in seinem Auto eingeklemmt, und konnte erst nach Stunden befreit werden. Dennoch hat er überlebt. Obwohl nur die beiden Autos in den Unfall verwickelt waren, gab es trotzdem einen Toten. Beide Autos hatten keine Beifahrer dabei, aber wer ist der Tote?


naja Herr Maier IST der Geisterfahrer und der Tote ist der Unfallgegner,also der der auf der richtigen Seite fuhr...
edit:night war schneller


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Korrekt!
Herr Maier selbst war der Geisterfahrer. Er fuhr auf der Autobahn in die falsche Richtung, als ihm ein anderes (richtig fahrendes) Auto entgegen kam. Es kam zum Zusammenstoß, bei dem er aber nur leicht verletzt wurde. Allerdings wurde er in seinem Auto eingeklemmt und konnte erst nach Stunden befreit werden. Dennoch hat er überlebt (denn er war ja nur leicht verletzt). Bei allen diesen Angaben ist also von der selben Person die Rede. Der Fahrer im anderen Auto hatte weniger Glück. Er war sofort tot.


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2009)

Ein Einbrecher war in einem Gebäude. Obwohl dieses gut bewacht war, gelang es ihm hinein zu kommen ohne Alarm auszulösen. Er hielt sich lange in dem Gebäude auf und ging dann wieder. Auch dabei wurde kein Alarm ausgelöst. Wäre er aber nicht so lange geblieben, so wäre er beim Verlassen des Gebäudes gescheitert. Wo war dieser Einbrecher?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Night falls ist drann


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Er ist im Knast.


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

Ich hab leider keine guten Rätsel - ich rätsel lieber selber... Im Moment häng ich über shadow24's Nuss^^
Denkt euch bei mir immer ein FFA unter meine richtigen Lösungen.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Ein Mann kommt nach einer längeren Sauftour aus der Kneipe und geht nach Hause. Unterwegs findet er ein Geldstück auf dem Boden und steckt es ein. Obwohl weder Mond noch Sterne am Himmel schienen und auch keine Straßenbeleuchtung an war, hatte er das Geldstück schon von weitem gesehen. Wie ist das möglich?


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

> Ein Mann kommt nach einer längeren Sauftour aus der Kneipe und geht nach Hause. Unterwegs findet er ein Geldstück auf dem Boden und steckt es ein. Obwohl weder Mond noch Sterne am Himmel schienen und auch keine Straßenbeleuchtung an war, hatte er das Geldstück schon von weitem gesehen. Wie ist das möglich?


Es war mit Leuchtfarbe angepinselt? Er hatte ein Nachtsichtgerät? Es war Tag? x)


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Letzteres!


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Ich mach noch eines:
Fritz kaufte sich einen Spielfilm auf DVD. Zuhause angekommen schaute er sich zusammen mit Franz die DVD gleich an. Dabei stellt er schon nach wenigen Sekunden fest, daß der hintere Teil des Films nicht störungsfrei laufen wird, und tatsächlich war die DVD auch fehlerhaft. Aber wie konnte Franz das schon nach einigen Sekunden bemerken, bevor er den ganzen Film gesehen hatte?


----------



## bkeleanor (5. August 2009)

hmm
er hat den DVD in der Xbox abgespielt?
er hat nach wenigen sekunden bereits ein flimmern stocken im film bemerkt?
der dvd lag unter einem magneten?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Falsch


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Wollt ihr nen Tipp?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Wollt ihr nen Tipp?


----------



## picollo0071 (5. August 2009)

gib mal nen tip


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Lest ganz genau!


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Noch einen?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Sie gucken sich die DvD an und nicht den Film.Kratzer in der DvD?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

GENAU!!!
Da muß man nur den Text genau lesen. Fritz und Franz haben die DVD nicht abgespielt, sondern nur angeschaut. Sie haben also nicht den Film angeschaut, sondern die DVD selbst, und dabei entdeckte Franz einen dicken Kratzer. Da dieser nicht bis ganz innen ging, wußte er, daß nur der hintere Teil des Films davon betroffen ist. (CDs und DVDs werden von innen nach außen abgespielt.)


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Hast du eines? Ich kenn auch noch ein gutes!


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Was macht Ralf Schumacher, wenn er ein Formel 1 Rennen gewonnen hat?


Wie heißt die Hauptstadt der USA?
New York oder Yew Nork?



Warum ist Rätselraten so gefährlich?


----------



## bkeleanor (5. August 2009)

1. das weiss man nicht

2. Washinton D.C.

3. weils fangfragen sind?


----------



## bkeleanor (5. August 2009)

1. das weiss man nicht

2. Washinton D.C.

3. weils fangfragen sind?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

3. weil man sich daran den Kopf zerbrechen kann


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

1. Er macht die Konsole aus?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Jo,die Antworten sind richtig. 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Spinat und Nasenschleim?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Und wer ist jetzt drann?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Ah okay.. öhm.. Spinat muss man essen?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Nein,aber fast.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Rotz ist geniesbar?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Es geht um Kinder.


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

Ich bin mal gespannt, was der Unterschied zwichen Spinat und Nasenschleim ist... Ich konnte bisher in meinem ganzen Leben keinen finden... ._.


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Kommt so schwer ist das doch nicht.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Kinder essen Nasenschleim, erwachsene Spinat?

Kinder essen Rotz lieber als Spinat?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Kinder essen keinen Spinat.

Aber dein zweites war ja fast genauso.

Du bist!


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

In einem Dschungel-Camp waren die Teilnehmer eine Woche lang auf sich alleine gestellt. Sie hatten reichlich Vorräte dabei, nur an eines hatten sie nicht gedacht: Nach fünf Tagen war der Docht in ihrer Petroleumlampe so weit verbraucht, dass er sich nicht mehr ins Petroleum eintauchen ließ. Sie hatten auch kein Petroleum mehr zum Nachfüllen. Zwar war in der Lampe noch genügend Petroleum drin, aber der Docht reichte nicht mehr so weit nach unten. Was taten die Camper, damit ihre Lampe weiterhin brannte?


----------



## picollo0071 (5. August 2009)

Wasser einfüllen -> öl schwimmt


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

jep Darf ich noch eines?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Jo mach mal


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

An einem schönen Frühlingsnachmittag beschlossen zwei Schwestern, ihr altes Gartenhäuschen aufzuräumen und alles schön sauberzumachen. Als sie ihre Arbeit beendet hatten, war das Gesicht der einen Schwester schmutzig, das der anderen jedoch sauber. Daraufhin wusch sich die Schwester, deren Gesicht sauber war, die andere aber nicht. Warum wohl?


----------



## picollo0071 (5. August 2009)

Sie sehen sich gegenseitig an:
Die eine sieht, dass die andere dreckig ist, und erwartet, dass sie es selbst auch ist -> ist sauber aber wicscht sich ab
Die andere sieht, dass die eine sauber ist, und erwartet eben das -> sie ist dreckig, wischt sich jedoch nicht ab


Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: wenns richtig ist:

Ein Spion wollte in eine gut bewachte Stadt eindringen. Um an der Stadtwache vorbeizukommen muss er jedoch die richtige Parole nennen. Um diese herauszufinden versteckt er sich also nahe dem Eingang und belauschte die Einkehrenden.

Zuerst kam ein Hirte. Der Wächter sagte "acht", und der Hirte antwortete "vier" und wurde eingelassen.
Ein wenig später kam ein Bauer. Der Wächter sagte "achtundzwanzig", und der Bauer antwortete "vierzehn" und durfte passieren.
Dann kam ein Bettler. Der Wächter sagte "sechzehn", und der Bettler antwortete "acht" und wurde eingelassen.

Spion dacht die Parole durchschaut zu haben und lief zum Tor.
Der Wächter sagte "zehn" und der Spion antwortete "fünf". Sofort wurde festgenommen.

Was wäre die richtige Antwort gewesen?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

6? KP warum...

Die Parole muss uf alle Fälle gerade sein.


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

8 hat 4 Buchstaben
28 hat 14 Buchstaben
16 hat 8 Buchstaben
10 allerdings nur 4


Was ist schlimmer als ein angebissener Apfel mit Wurm?


----------



## picollo0071 (5. August 2009)

genau
4 buchstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Gabriel

/EDIT: ein angebissener apfel mit nem halben wurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Wie teilt man ein Atom?


Warum trinken Mäuse keinen Alkohol?

Was versteht man unter einem viel befahrenen Autobahnkreuz?


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

> Wie teilt man ein Atom?


Man gibt es meinem Kumpel Lukas und sagt er soll drauf aufpassen - des kenn ich scho :>


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Richtig


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

2. Weil sie angst vor dem Kater haben


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Auch richtig.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

3. Nix, ist zu laut.


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Rischtisch


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Darf ich? Welce Haarfarbe hatten die alten Germanen?

Wie heißt der König der Tiere?

Wie heißt der höflichste Fisch?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

1.Grau,weil sie alt waren 

2.?

3.Bückling?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Beides richtig


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Eigentlich würd ich ja sagen die 2. ist der Löwe,aber das wäre ja zu einfach,oder?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Du bist klug. Jup, der Löwe ist es NICHT!


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Königstier?^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. August 2009)

Alphatier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Knapp daneben, aber Köni ist drin


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

King-Kong???

Sry wegen dem Doppelpost


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Und DING! Gemeldet!


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Nein, aber nette Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Soll ich lösen? Hätte auch schon ein neues...


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Tier


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Mach mal


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Zaunkönig xD

Paul hat einen guten Witz von Katja gehört und möchte ihn Elke erzählen. Nach den ersten beiden Sätzen sagt Elke, dass sie den Witz schon kennt. "Dann hat ihn dir Katja schon erzählt?" fragt Paul. "Nein" sagt Elke. "Ich habe den Witz noch nie zuvor gehört und noch nirgendwo gelesen."

Was war da los?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Elke hat den Witz erfunden.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Jup.


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Hast du noch ein Rätsel?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Natürlich:



1
11
211
2111
11221
Wie lautet die nächste Zeile?​


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Mit begründunng bitte!


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Kannst mal bitte en Tipp geben?Ich kapier das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

In der ersten Zeile steht:
1Das ist 1 mal die 1. Deshalb lautet die nächste Zeile:
11Das ist 2 mal die 1. Deshalb lautet die nächste Zeile:
21Das ist 1 mal die 2 und 1 mal die 1. Deshalb:
1211Das ist 1 mal die 1, 1 mal die 2 und nochmal 2 mal die 1.

Kapiert?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Tipp: in der nächsten zeile kommt eine 3 vor


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Ich mag Zahlenrätsel in den Ferien nicht.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> In der ersten Zeile steht:
> 1Das ist 1 mal die 1. Deshalb lautet die nächste Zeile:
> 11Das ist 2 mal die 1. Deshalb lautet die nächste Zeile:
> 21Das ist 1 mal die 2 und 1 mal die 1. Deshalb:
> ...



Irgendwie passt deine Erklärung nicht zu dem gestellten Rätsel. Oder ich habe es einfach nicht kapiert.


----------



## dalai (5. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> 1
> 11
> 211
> 2111
> ...



Geht dieses Rätsel nicht so?
 1
11
21
1112
3112
211213
312213
212233
113223

Wesshalb in der 3. Zeile 2 Einsen?


----------



## Happening (5. August 2009)

nö es geht so:

1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Okay, Happening hat recht, die gesuchte Zahl ist 312211. Darf ich trotzdem noch eines???


----------



## Happening (5. August 2009)

jo mach ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (5. August 2009)

Happening schrieb:


> nö es geht so:
> 
> 1
> 11
> ...



Stimmt, du hast die originale Conway-Folge (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway-Folge)

Hier der Lösungsweg (spoiler, fals jemand noch drüber nachdenken will:



Spoiler



1  	---                                              	1  
2 	eine Eins                                      	11
3 	zwei Einsen                                    	21
4 	eine Zwei, eine Eins                       	1211
5 	eine Eins, eine Zwei, zwei Einsen      	111221
6 	drei Einsen, zwei Zweien, eine Eins   	312211
	usw.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

In einem Raum befinden sich sechs Mädchen und ein Korb mit sechs Äpfeln. Jedes der Mädchen schnappt sich einen Apfel und geht damit aus dem Zimmer. Trotzdem befindet sich im Korb noch ein Apfel. Wie ist das möglich?


Der 02.02.2000 ist ein Datum, dass nur gerade Ziffern enthält.
Wann war das das letzte Mal davor so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> In einem Raum befinden sich sechs Mädchen und ein Korb mit sechs Äpfeln. Jedes der Mädchen schnappt sich einen Apfel und geht damit aus dem Zimmer. Trotzdem befindet sich im Korb noch ein Apfel. Wie ist das möglich?


5 mädels nehmen einen apfel, ein mädchen nimmt den korb mim letzten apfel?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Jup!


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 5 mädels nehmen einen apfel, ein mädchen nimmt den korb mim letzten apfel?



Wenn sich jedes der Mädchen einen Apfel nimmt und das sechste den Korb mit Apfel ist doch noch immer keiner mehr drin ô.o Erklärung bitte...
EDIT: Habs gerallt... Damnit. :/ Ich sollte weniger Alkohol trinken.


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

1.Wie nennt man ein Kondom mit Loch?
2.Wie nennen Kannibalen ein Skelett?
3.Was ist ein Einarmiger mit Kartenspiel?
4.Warum hat Gott von Adam eine Rippe geklaut und daraus eine Frau gemacht?
5.Was ist Mann in einem Fass Salzsäure?

Da habt ihr mal was zum Nachdenken!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> 4.Warum hat Gott von Adam eine Rippe geklaut und daraus eine Frau gemacht?
> 5.Was ist Mann in einem Fass Salzsäure?
> 
> Da habt ihr mal was zum Nachdenken!


4. wenns aus dem gleichen grund wäre wieso sich manson eine hat entfernen lassen wäre das, was daraus gemacht wurde sinnlos.
5. gelöstes problem?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Das 5. war richtig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

einarmiger beim kartenspiel ist mischen impossible


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

> 1.Wie nennt man ein Kondom mit Loch?
> 2.Wie nennen Kannibalen ein Skelett?


1. Ich nenns Kacke
2. Aufgegessen ._.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. August 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> 1.Wie nennt man ein Kondom mit Loch?
> 2.Wie nennen Kannibalen ein Skelett?


1. sicherheitslücke? :S
2. knusperstange?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

1.Kinderüberraschung
2.  
3.
4.
5.Gelöstes Problem

Soweit so gut.


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

> 1.Wie nennt man ein Kondom mit Loch?


Kinderüberraschung un so :>


----------



## Eaglewdw (6. August 2009)

Zu dem wieder geraden Datum

Würde jetzt nach kurzem Überlegen sagen 28.08.888


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2009)

2 Leergut
3 Mischen impossible
4 weil Gott zeigen wollte das bei Diebstahl nix vernünftiges bei rauskommt
ffa


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Ok alles richtig.


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

Mach wer ein neues?


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2009)

Ein Prinz bot all seinen zu tode verurteilten gefangenen die möglichkeit, bei einem Hütchenspiel die Freiheit zu gewinnen.
Dabei hatte er 2 Schächtlein, in denen sich ein Schwarzes oder ein weißes Kügelchen befanden.
Alle Gefangen zogen das Schwarze kügelchen.
Nach einigr Zeit war überall bekannt, dass das ganze nur ein Trick wäre, und sich in beiden Schächtelchen eine schwarze Kugel befand, allerdings traute es sich keiner, das laut auszusprechen.
Dennoch gelang es einem Gefangen mit diesem Wissen, bei diesem Spiel die Freiheit zu gewinnen.

Wie?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Es steht nirgendwo,dass man durch die schwarze Kugel sterben muss,daher kam jeder frei.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. August 2009)

im falle, dass mabn durch die schwarze kugel stirbt: der gefangene nimmt die kugel und isst sie.
im anderen befindet sich noch eine schwarze, also müsste er die weiße in sich haben.
wenn der prinz nicht als betrüger dastehen soll muss er ihn freilassen.


----------



## Whole (6. August 2009)

Braucht man mich, wirft man mich weg, braucht man mich nicht, behält man es bei sich ... was bin ich?


----------



## Night falls (6. August 2009)

> Ein Prinz bot all seinen zu tode verurteilten gefangenen die möglichkeit, bei einem Hütchenspiel die Freiheit zu gewinnen.
> Dabei hatte er 2 Schächtlein, in denen sich ein Schwarzes oder ein weißes Kügelchen befanden.
> Alle Gefangen zogen das Schwarze kügelchen.
> Nach einigr Zeit war überall bekannt, dass das ganze nur ein Trick wäre, und sich in beiden Schächtelchen eine schwarze Kugel befand, allerdings traute es sich keiner, das laut auszusprechen.
> Dennoch gelang es einem Gefangen mit diesem Wissen, bei diesem Spiel die Freiheit zu gewinnen.


Er sagt:
Ich nehme die Kugel die NICHT in der rechten Schachtel ist. (Rechte Schachtel wird geöffnet, also muss in der linken die Kugel sein.)


----------



## Night falls (6. August 2009)

> Braucht man mich, wirft man mich weg, braucht man mich nicht, behält man es bei sich ... was bin ich?


Den Anker hatten wir schon vor ein paar Seiten ._.

Hrm, hätte editen sollen :/ Sry 4 Doppelpost.


----------



## Whole (6. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Den Anker hatten wir schon vor ein paar Seiten ._.
> 
> Hrm, hätte editen sollen :/ Sry 4 Doppelpost.


Ui sry das habe ich nicht gesehen. Dann schau ich mal lieber ob mein anderes Rätsel auch vorhanden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2009)

Lösung von den Kugeln wurde bereits genannt: er isst sie.
Wenn er sagt: das das nicht in der schachtel ist, würde ich zumindest einfach die andere aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

So mal ein Rätsel von mir:
Jeder kennt sie, jeder liebt sie.
Es gibt ein Lied, das nicht von ihnen handelt und trotzdem wird über sie gesungen.
Germanisten können mit ihnen nicht viel anfangen.
Obwohl sie klein sind haben sie unglaubliche Kräfte.
Obwohl sie jeder kennt, hat noch nie jemand einen von ihnen wirklich gesehen.
Sie existieren sehr wohl, nur nicht in der freien Natur.

Was meine ich?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Oh.. das ist richtig schwer... gib mal nen Tipp


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ok, das Lied das ich meine ist von Eiffel 65
Der Tip machts fast schon zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber natürlich gehts nicht ums Lied direkt, das ist nur ein Anhaltspunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Buchstaben?


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Hui Buchstaben könntens wirklich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nein, leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Farben?
Ich kenn nur Blue von ihnen (glaub ich^^)

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Nö Farben sinds nicht.

Blue stimmt auch, aber wie gesagt, das ist nur ein Anhaltspunkt, nicht aber des Rätsels Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Hm...
Zwerge?
"A story about a litte guy *bla bla*"


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Zwerge kommen der Sache schon seeeehr nahe, aber stimmt immernoch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Gnome?^^


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Nee weder Gnome, noch Goblins, auch keine Zwerge oder Hobbits, weder was von Tolkien, noch von Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Anfangs dachte ich an Liliputaner, aber irgendwie passt das nicht ganz fürchte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

> So mal ein Rätsel von mir:
> Jeder kennt sie, jeder liebt sie.
> Es gibt ein Lied, das nicht von ihnen handelt und trotzdem wird über sie gesungen.
> Germanisten können mit ihnen nicht viel anfangen.
> ...



o_O Liliputaner...
Jeder kennt sie, jeder liebt sie. -> öhm...naja...
Es gibt ein Lied, das nicht von ihnen handelt und trotzdem wird über sie gesungen. -> was hat "blue" damit zu tun?
Germanisten können mit ihnen nicht viel anfangen. -> äh?
Obwohl sie klein sind haben sie unglaubliche Kräfte. -> klein ja, aber unglaubliche Kräfte?
Obwohl sie jeder kennt, hat noch nie jemand einen von ihnen wirklich gesehen. -> also ich hab schon welche gesehen
Sie existieren sehr wohl, nur nicht in der freien Natur. -> hahaha naja

Fazit: nein, Liliputaner sinds nicht.

Aber ich geb Euch nen Tip: Jedes Kind kennt sie!


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Märchen


----------



## XXI. (10. August 2009)

Wichtel??


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Wichtel?Hä?


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Heinzelmännchen?

Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: ich sagte ja, das passt ned ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Nein, nein und nein.

Hmm...hab ich noch nen Tip? Mal überlegen...Sie mögen Früchte!


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Ameisen?^^


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Es wird immer verwirrender x_X


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Hahahahaha Ameisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ameisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sag Euch, sobald Ihr die Lösung wisst werdet Ihr das alles extrem lustig finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein Ameisen sinds nicht.

Gut, sie mögen nicht einfach irgendwelche Früchte, sondern am liebsten Beeren.


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Fruchtzwerge^^


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Ich fasse mal zusammen:
Jedes Kind kennt "sie"
"Sie" haben irgend eine Gemeinsamkeit mit zwergen (da ich mit dem Tip ins BLaue "nah dran" war)
"Sie" mögen Früchte

Und noch mal das Rätsel, dass ich ned die ganze zeit zurück blättern muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder kennt sie, jeder liebt sie.
Es gibt ein Lied, das nicht von ihnen handelt und trotzdem wird über sie gesungen.
Germanisten können mit ihnen nicht viel anfangen.
Obwohl sie klein sind haben sie unglaubliche Kräfte.
Obwohl sie jeder kennt, hat noch nie jemand einen von ihnen wirklich gesehen.
Sie existieren sehr wohl, nur nicht in der freien Natur.


Hab ichs damit erfasst?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Nicht ganz, ich ergänze:

Ich fasse mal zusammen:
Jedes Kind kennt "sie"
"Sie" haben irgend eine Gemeinsamkeit mit zwergen (da ich mit dem Tip ins BLaue "nah dran" war)
"Sie" mögen Früchte, am liebsten aber Beeren
Das Lied "Blue" von Eiffel 65 dreht sich um "sie", auch wenn nicht direkt über "sie" gesungen wird.

Und hier das Rätsel:

Jeder kennt sie, jeder liebt sie.
Es gibt ein Lied, das nicht von ihnen handelt und trotzdem wird über sie gesungen.
Germanisten können mit ihnen nicht viel anfangen.
Obwohl sie klein sind haben sie unglaubliche Kräfte.
Obwohl sie jeder kennt, hat noch nie jemand einen von ihnen wirklich gesehen.
Sie existieren sehr wohl, nur nicht in der freien Natur.


Was "sie" nicht sind:
Heinzelmännchen, Zwerge, Liliputaner, Ameisen, Wichtel, Gnome, Goblins, irgendwas von Tolkien, irgendwas von Blizzard, Fruchtzwerge, Buchstaben, Farben, Märchen


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was das mit den Germanisten soll...


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Das mit den Germanisten bezieht sich auf ihre fürchterlich "undeutsche" Sprache.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Obwohl sie jeder kennt, hat noch nie jemand einen von ihnen wirklich gesehen.
> Sie existieren sehr wohl, nur nicht in der freien Natur.


Diese 2 Sätze irritieren mich recht stark....
Sie Existieren, also können es keine Fabelwesen sein.
Und dann: Sie existieren nicht in freier natur, also müssen sie "Gezüchtet" sein, womit sie jemand gesehen haben müsste....
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich in eine Falsche richtung denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Also mit 100%iger Gewissheit kann ich nicht sagen wer genau sie geschaffen hat.
Der Logik zu Folge wärs eigentlich Mutter Natur gewesen...andererseits wars aber irgendwie auch ein Mensch, der sie gemacht hat.
Und ich bin mir sicher, Du hast sie auch schonmal gesehn, nur halt eben nicht in der freien Natur - obwohl sie in der Natur leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Ich frag mal so: sind "sie" lebewesen?
sind "sie" eine "spezielle art" von menschen?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Nunja, das ist recht schwer zu beantworten. Du würdest vermutlich sagen, "nein, sie sind keine Lebewesen". Sie selbst würden vermutlich sagen "ja, wir sind Lebewesen".
Eine Art Mensch sind sie nicht, wenn Du damit meinst, dass sie sowas sind wie Steinzeitmenschen oder sowas.
Aber sie können sich bewegen, agieren, sprechen und denken wie Menschen. Sie haben auch gesellschaftliche Verhaltensformen wie wir Menschen. Interessanterweise ist ihnen Geld jedoch fremd, bzw sehen sie keinen Nutzen darin.


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Affen?


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Wenn ich dir Tips so der reihe nach durch gehe komm ich nach und nach auf vollkommen verschiedene dinge, die sich aufgrund deiner tips selbst disqualifizieren:
Embryos -> beeren? x_X
Mods, admins -> kennt sicher ned jedes kind
armish -> naja, nur wegen dem tip mit dem geld^^


Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: mit der speziellen sorte meinte ich so was wie gabba, krocha oä^^

//EDIT: 





Davatar schrieb:


> Aber sie können sich bewegen, agieren, sprechen und denken wie Menschen.





Lethior schrieb:


> Affen?


wtf?
so nen Affen will ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Also ich weiss weder was gabba sind noch was krocha sind, aber wenn das so in die Richtung "Hopper", "Metaller", "Punks", etc geht: nö.

Affen sinds auch nicht.

Langsam kann ich echt keine Tips mehr geben sonst wisst Ihrs...
Ahja: sie leben nicht in normalen Häusern, so wie wir, sondern bauen ihre Wohnungen in ihre Umgebung hinein.


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Das Rätsel ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

So Lethior und piccolo noch je einmal raten, dann lös ich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

kleine Ureinwohner^^


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Ich frag noch mal zur sicherheit: es sind keine fabelwesen (eben wie elfen oder so n dreck)
es gibt sie 100%ig auf unserem Planeten, ich habe sie mit ziehmlicher sicherheit schon gesehen, aber halt nur bilder
es sind keine Menschen, können aber sprechen wie wir, sich bewegen wie wir usw usw

stimmt das soweit?


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: gib mir 2 mins, dann kann ich noch mal ordentlich nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//EDIT2: ok, ich hab keine ahnung was das sein soll, aber ich vermute, wenn du es sagst hau mir ans hirn


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Doch, Fabelwesen sinds eigentlich schon. Aber man kennt sie weder aus Märchen, noch aus Legenden.
Gesehn hast Du sie garantiert schon öfters, auf Bildern und in Videos, bzw generell vor allem wahrscheinlich im Fernsehen.
"es sind keine Menschen, können aber sprechen wie wir, sich bewegen wie wir usw usw" richtig.

So also, des Rätsels Lösung:

_Jeder kennt sie, jeder liebt sie.
Es gibt ein Lied, das nicht von ihnen handelt und trotzdem wird über sie gesungen.
Germanisten können mit ihnen nicht viel anfangen.
Obwohl sie klein sind haben sie unglaubliche Kräfte.
Obwohl sie jeder kennt, hat noch nie jemand einen von ihnen wirklich gesehen.
Sie existieren sehr wohl, nur nicht in der freien Natur._

Gemeint sind natürlich:
Die Schlümpfe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> //EDIT2: ok, ich hab keine ahnung was das sein soll, aber ich vermute, wenn du es sagst hau mir ans hirn




Die Vermutung hab ich leider auch...


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

So, jetzt wo Ihrs wisst tut Euch den Gefallen und lest nochmal alle Antworten durch, das ist sooooooo lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## picollo0071 (10. August 2009)

Kopf -> Tisch *repeat*

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

Ich mag die Schlümpfe nicht,das Rätsel zählt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ok ich hab noch ein einfacheres Rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dreieckig ist sie zwar, doch hat sie mehr als nur drei Ecken.
Schweizer mögen sie sehr, Nicht-Schweizer sogar noch mehr.
Früher galt ein Teil von ihr als Medizin.
Frauen haben vor ihr Angst, doch kein Mann kann das wirklich verstehn.

Was meine ich?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Oh MANN!!! Dass wir da nicht draufgekommen sind! 
Oh, und jetzt verste ich auch, warum meine kleine Schwester die ganze Zeit davon die Titelmusik summt und die Kasstete laufen lässt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Tublerone!


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ja genau Toblerone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ok hier noch ein ganz einfacher:

Ich bin alles andere als gesund.
Trotzdem nimmt manch einer mich in den Mund.
Im Alter verflucht man mich, dennoch braucht so mancher mich.
Ob gross oder klein, kaum einer lässt mich je wieder sein.

Was bin ich?

Edit: Damit Soladras Rätsel nicht kaputt geht: stimmt Zigarette


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Drei Männer zechen im Wirtshaus. Als sie die Rechnung verlangen, müssen sie insgesamt 30 € bezahlen. Jeder legt einen 10-€-Schein hin. Kurz nachdem die Männer das Wirtshaus verlassen haben, stellt sich heraus, dass die Rechnung falsch war und dass sie nur 25 € betragen sollte. Der Wirt schickt den Kellner hinter ihnen her, der ihnen die 5 € zurückgeben soll. Dieser aber ist der Meinung, dass sich 5 € nicht auf 3 Personen aufteilen lassen und behält daher 2 € als Trinkgeld für sich. 3 € gibt er den Männern wieder, jeder von ihnen bekommt also einen Euro zurück.

Nun haben die Männer jeweils 9 € für die Zecherei ausgegeben, das sind 27 €, und der Kellner hat 2 € behalten, macht 29 €.

Wo ist der dreißigste Euro geblieben?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Zigarette


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Kommt keiner drauf?


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Jau, falsche Rechnung.
Eigentlich haben alle drei 10 € gegeben und jeweils 1 € zurückbekommen = 27 €.
Von den 27 € hat der Kellner 2 € behalten und die Rechnung war 25 € -> hier liegt der Wurm. Schlussendlich hatten die drei Männer gar nicht die selben Kosten, da man 25 ja nicht durch 3 teilen kann. Somit hätten zB zwei Männer je 8 € zahlen müssen und einer 9 € oder sonst sone Konstellation. Insofern war entweder der Kellner sehr klug oder aber alle vier waren einfach nicht sonderlich schlau. Also ist schlussendlich mindestens 1 Mann, vermutlich sogar aber einfach alle drei Männer verarscht worden.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. August 2009)

EIGENTLIH hatt ja jeder 9,33 € gezahlt, da 30(gezahlt)-2("Trinkgeld")=28. 28/3= 9,3333333...


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ich hab noch ne Rechnung:

Zehn Leute steigen in den Bus.
An der ersten Haltestelle steigen zwei Leute aus und drei Leute wieder ein.
An der zweiten Haltestelle steigen drei Leute aus und vier Leute wieder ein.
An der dritten Haltestelle steigen vier Leute aus und fünf Leute wieder ein.
An der vierten Haltestelle steigen fünf Leute aus und sechs Leute wieder ein.
An der sechsten Haltestelle steigen sieben Leute aus und acht Leute wieder ein.
An der siebten Haltestelle steigen acht Leute aus und neun Leute wieder ein.
An der achten Haltestelle steigen neun Leute aus und zehn Leute wieder ein.
An der neunten Haltestelle steigen zehn Leute aus und elf Leute wieder ein.
Die zehnte Haltestelle ist die letzte. Hier steigen neunzehn Leute aus. Warum?


----------



## simion (10. August 2009)

Öhm weil es die letzte ist und alle rausmüssen? Dumme Frage^^


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Warum sinds 19 Leute, die aussteigen?
Ich zähle 66 Leute, die einsteigen, aber 67 Leute, die aussteigen.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Endstation! der Busfahrer macht mit Pause!


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ne der Busfahrer bleibt drin, der Trick liegt woanders.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Hö?


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ich geb zu, das Rätsel ist wirklich doof, aber ich bin mir sicher, Ihr kommt schon noch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. August 2009)

Sollte mal Öfters [F5] drücken ~.~

Mhh, Vieleicht gabs ja ne Geburt im Bus?^^


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

hab ich soch gesagt!


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Immernoch nicht, der bleibt drin.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> hab ich soch gesagt!


Hab vergessen, mal zwischendürch neu zu laden^^

meine Antwort:


> Sollte mal Öfters [F5] drücken ~.~
> 
> Mhh, Vieleicht gabs ja ne Geburt im Bus?^^


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ne auch nicht, aber nette Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ok ich muss off, hier die Lösung: die fünfte Station fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok ich muss off, hier die Lösung: die fünfte Station fehlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie gemein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Hier mal ein neues:
FRAU GESUCHT!!
Diese Frau haben wir nicht mehr in der Hand

Im Jahre 1949 wird diese Frau ganz besonders geprägt und kommt dann in der fast nicht vorstellbaren Menge von über zwei Milliarden Stück, wer es genau wissen will: 2 247 550 374, unters Volk.

Wie hieß die gesuchte Frau?


----------



## Huntermoon (10. August 2009)

Die Frau von den Fünfzig-Pfennig Stücken 'Gerda Jo Werner'


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

jup.DU bist drann


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (3. Dezember 2009)

*Thread wiederbeleb* 


Weiss nicht  obs schonmal gepostet wurde aber egal ;D

-Sie kommen an ein Hotel und bezahlen dort 40 000 DM. Danach gehen Sie weiter. Wie heißt die Straße?

-Sie sitzen im Auto und fahren mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit. Links von Ihnen befindet sich ein Abhang. Auf Ihrer rechten Seite fährt ein Feuerwehrauto neben Ihnen her. Knapp vor Ihnen galopiert ein Schwein, das größer ist als Ihr Auto, und im Abstand von weniger als einem Meter verfolgt Sie ein Hubschrauber auf Bodenhöhe. Was tun Sie, um dieser Situation gefahrlos zu entkommen? =)


----------



## Tyro (4. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> -Sie sitzen im Auto und fahren mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit. Links von Ihnen befindet sich ein Abhang. Auf Ihrer rechten Seite fährt ein Feuerwehrauto neben Ihnen her. Knapp vor Ihnen galopiert ein Schwein, das größer ist als Ihr Auto, und im Abstand von weniger als einem Meter verfolgt Sie ein Hubschrauber auf Bodenhöhe. Was tun Sie, um dieser Situation gefahrlos zu entkommen? =)



Man steigt vom Kinderkarusell!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (4. Dezember 2009)

Monopoly ist blöd :-(


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Die waren aber auch einfach. ;D
Mag jemand ein Rätsel posten?


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Der Kommissar
Ein Mann wurde erschossen in seinem Arbeitszimmer aufgefunden. Er war über den Schreibtisch gesunken und hielt einen Revolver in der Hand. Als Beamte der Polizei den Raum betraten und den Kassettenrekorder des Mannes einschalteten, hörten sie folgende Worte: Ich kann nicht mehr weiterleben. Das Leben hat keinen Sinn mehr. Danach war ein Schuss zu hören. Die Beamten wussten sofort, dass der Mann ermordet worden war.


----------



## Manowar (4. Dezember 2009)

Irgendeiner musste ja noch auf "Stop" drücken? *g*


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm... okay, das könnte auch sein, aber ich mein was anderes.


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

ah logisch, kasettenrekorder = uralt = keien cd oder dvd 


= zurückspulen muss man ja auch noch ^^


----------



## Manowar (4. Dezember 2009)

Na komm,das ist doch der selbe Gedanke wie bei mir, also hab ich gewonnen


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Na komm,das ist doch der selbe Gedanke wie bei mir, also hab ich gewonnen



das darf soladra entscheiden du pedo ^^


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

hmmm, die urrichtige lösung hatte Silmyiél, aber das vom Manowår gesagt hatm, was damals auch mein erster gedanke... ich sag mal, das Manowår darf, ja? nicht böse sein!


----------



## Manowar (4. Dezember 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> das darf soladra entscheiden du pedo ^^



Das "pedo" verbitte ich mir O_o


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

na gut ^^ du bär  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


jetzt mach 'n rätsel oder ich muss mir eins einfallen lassen


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätt noch welche.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

Ein Flo springt 4 mal 20 cm hoch wie hoch springt er dann wenn er 8 mal hüpft?


----------



## Uratak (4. Dezember 2009)

3 Mütter mit je 2 Kindern nehmen an einem Tisch mit 7 Stühlen platz um Kaffee zu trinken.

Niemand sitzt auf dem Schoß der anderen und jede hat einen eigenen der Stühle. Keiner muss stehen.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ein Flo springt 4 mal 20 cm hoch wie hoch springt er dann wenn er 8 mal hüpft?



20cm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 3 Mütter mit je 2 Kindern nehmen an einem Tisch mit 7 Stühlen platz um Kaffee zu trinken.
> 
> Niemand sitzt auf dem Schoß der anderen und jede hat einen eigenen der Stühle. Keiner muss stehen.



Weil 2 Mütter Kinder von der 3. sind? Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> 20cm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wuhahah woher wusstest du das nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> 3 Mütter mit je 2 Kindern nehmen an einem Tisch mit 7 Stühlen platz um Kaffee zu trinken.
> 
> Niemand sitzt auf dem Schoß der anderen und jede hat einen eigenen der Stühle. Keiner muss stehen.




Sind stühle übrig?


----------



## Uratak (4. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Weil 2 Mütter Kinder von der 3. sind? Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine ;D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mutter A hat 2 Kinder B & C. Diese haben ebenfalls 2 Kinder womit Mutter A die Oma der Kinder von B & C ist.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wuhahah woher wusstest du das nur
> ...



Naja diverse Wissenschaftler und Gebildete Leute gefragt und gemeinsam haben wir dann dieses unglaublich schwierige Rätsel gelöst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

3 mütter 2 kinder 

3 x 2 =6 

7 stühle

7-6 =1 :O da isn Stuhl frei


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 3 mütter 2 kinder
> 
> 3 x 2 =6
> 
> ...



3 Mütter + 6 (3x2) Kinder= 9


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

/facepalm ich glaube ich sollte einfach wieder ins bett gehn >.<


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

ICH HABS! Eine mutter ist die Oma, der ihre Kinder sind die anderen  Mütter, die jeweils 2 Kinder haben!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ICH HABS! Eine mutter ist die Oma, der ihre Kinder sind die anderen  Mütter, die jeweils 2 Kinder haben!



Genau, wie ichs schon vor ca 6 Posts geschrieben habe x] Es wurde übrigens auch schon aufgelöst. Einfach ein bisschen hochscrollen.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Ach so hast du das gemeint... ok, sry


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach dann mal ein Neues

Ein Mann wohnt im 40. Stockwerk von einem Hochhaus.
Wenn es schön Wetter ist, kann er nur ins 35 Stockwerk fahren und muss den Rest Laufen.
Wenn es allerdings regnet kann er bis ins 40. Stockwerk fahren.
Wieso?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Er ist Kleinwüchsig, und kann nur mit dem Regenschirm den obersten Knopf drücken

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Is FFA oder wass ist, picollo0071?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

FFA, sry vergessen zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

1.Der Schlussakkord
Die Musik brach ab toten stille.Die Frau starb . Wieso ?


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> 1.Der Schlussakkord
> Die Musik brach ab toten stille.Die Frau starb . Wieso ?




war die musik ihr herzschlag ?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Dezember 2009)

das piepen des herzfrequenzmessers ist KEINE musik :/


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das piepen des herzfrequenzmessers ist KEINE musik :/


 das wars.


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

naja weil wenn man dein rätsel googelt kommt man auf 


http://www.fantasyforest.de/quest6.htm


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenn das so, außerdem darf man nicht googlen!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

In einem Flugzeug, das von Frankfurt nach Berlin fliegt, treffen sich zwei Geschäftsleute. Der eine ist Frankfurter, der andere Berliner. Sie kommen ins Gespräch und stellen fest, dass sie beide schon sehr oft hin- und hergeflogen sind. Schließlich wollen sie aber wissen, wer von ihnen schon öfter diese Strecke geflogen ist. "Ich fliege", so verkündet der eine, "diese Strecke schon zum 13. Mal." "Und ich fliege diese Strecke zum 20. Mal!"

Welche Behauptung der beiden Herren stammt vom Berliner und warum?



> naja weil wenn man dein rätsel googelt kommt man auf


Mit googlen ists natürlich echt nicht lustig ._.


----------



## Silmyiél (4. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> In einem Flugzeug, das von Frankfurt nach Berlin fliegt, treffen sich zwei Geschäftsleute. Der eine ist Frankfurter, der andere Berliner. Sie kommen ins Gespräch und stellen fest, dass sie beide schon sehr oft hin- und hergeflogen sind. Schließlich wollen sie aber wissen, wer von ihnen schon öfter diese Strecke geflogen ist. "Ich fliege", so verkündet der eine, "diese Strecke schon zum 13. Mal." "Und ich fliege diese Strecke zum 20. Mal!"
> 
> Welche Behauptung der beiden Herren stammt vom Berliner und warum?




20. mal müsste vom Berliner sein weil er grad nach Hause fliegt und somit eine gerade anzahl an flügen hat. 
der Frankfurter is grad aufm flug nach berlin



(wg. googeln) mich hat halt intressiert und und das mit berlin hab ich nich gegoogelt ^^


ach falls richtig FFA


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

in der Stadt liegt ein tonnenschwerer Stein.
Wenn der Hahn kräht bewegt er sich. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass nicht der Stein sich bewegt, sonder der Hahn beim krähen?
Falls ja FFA

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

jup^^


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

da nix neues:

Im Ozean wird ein gesunkenes Schiff geborgen. In der Messe des Schiffes findet man 4 Tote- 3 erschossen, einer ertrunken. Auf dem Tisch in der Mitte liegt noch ein Pokerkartenspiel,daneben ein Revolver, der leergeschossen ist. Was ist passiert?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Da das Schiff gesunken ist, nehme ich an, es gab einen revolver, aber nur 3 kugeln für die 4. Der verliere musste ertrinken, und die anderen 3 "durften" sich erschießen.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Du hast des schon gekannt, oder?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

nein, eigentlich nicht, aber wenn man mal hinter den grundgedanken dieser rätsel gekommen ist, ist es oft nicht schwer es zu erraten.
Ich hab mal ein einfaches:

Auf einer Wiese liegt ein toter Mann. Neben ihm ein Rucksack, in dem sich ein großes Seidentuch befindet. Was ist passiert?

Sollte ned so shcwer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> nein, eigentlich nicht, aber wenn man mal hinter den grundgedanken dieser rätsel gekommen ist, ist es oft nicht schwer es zu erraten.
> Ich hab mal ein einfaches:
> 
> Auf einer Wiese liegt ein toter Mann. Neben ihm ein Rucksack, in dem sich ein großes Seidentuch befindet. Was ist passiert?
> ...



Fallschirmspringer mit defektem Fallschirm ;D


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Hundert Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Ein Gemüsehändler ist 1.85 m groß und 35 Jahre alt.

Was wiegt er? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Gemüse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Qonix, du darfst dafür das neue Rätsel stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

Gemüse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

Also, es sind 4 Zwerge. Zwei haben rote Hüte, zwei haben weisse Hüte, sie wissen aber nicht welche Farbe sie selbst haben. Sie stehen wie folgt.

o I o o o

Das I ist eine Mauer und alle schauen zur Mauer und keiner zurück.

Welcher Zwerg weiss welche Farbe sein Hut hat?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenne das Rätsel irgendwoher aber kann mich nicht an die Lösung erinnern :[


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Da sind wir schon 2


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

denken denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also, es sind 4 Zwerge. Zwei haben rote Hüte, zwei haben weisse Hüte, sie wissen aber nicht welche Farbe sie selbst haben. Sie stehen wie folgt.
> 
> o I o o o
> 
> ...



Keiner. Ich nummeriere die Zwerge mal.


o1 I o2 o3 o4

Zwerg 1 sieht eine Wand, weiss also nicht was für eine Farbe sein Hut hat.
Zwerg 2 sieht ebenfalls die Wand an und kann ebenfalls nicht sagen welche Farbe sein hut hat.
Zwerg 3 weiss, dass vor ihm ein Zwerg mit einem weissen Hut steht.
Zwerg 4 weiss, dass vor ihm ein Zwerg mit eine Roten und davor einer mit einem weissem Hut sitzt. Sein Hut kann aber sowol Weiss als auch Rot sein.


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

falsch, einer weiss es


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

Aber sie wissen nicht, dass es 2 rote und 2 schwarze Hüte sind?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Aber sie wissen nicht, dass es 2 rote und 2 schwarze Hüte sind?


das wissen sie schon


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Also ich kenne das Rätsel so:

3 Zwerge stehen vor einer Mauer, ein Zwerg dahinter. 2 Zwerge haben Rote, die anderen beiden Schwarze Mützen.
Sie können nicht miteinander Kommunitieren, nach hinten sehen oder die Mützen abnehmen.
Wie müssen sie stehen, dass ein Zwerg mit Sicherheit sagen kann welche Farbe seine Mütze hat.

Lösung:

0 I 0 0 0

Damit kann der Zwerg ganz Rechts sagen, das er eine Schwarze Mütze auf hat.

Das was du da gepostet hast macht für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

Sie müssen es ja wissen, sonst wäre das Rätsel nicht möglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Alion: das wäre das Rätsel wohl im Kindergartenformat, meins ist hald etwas schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Das Rätsel das du gepostet hast ist ja auch kindeleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das von Qonix hat auch eine Lösung, die ist halt etwas schwieriger, aber ich versichere dir, dass es eine logische Lösung gibt.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

u den Hüten: Der Zweite sieht den Hut des Ersten und der Dritte die des Zweiten und des Dritten. Wenn der Erste und Zweite nun beide weiße oder beide rote Hüte haben, sind die Farben ja schon weg und die dementsprechend andere bleibt für den Dritten übrig. Wenn der Dritte aber keine Antwort geben kann, weil der Erste weiß und der Zweite rot trägt, dann kann der Zweite eine Antwort geben, weil er weiß, dass sich der Dritte unsicher ist, also müssen von beiden Farben noch Hüte da sein. Da er den vor sich sieht, weiß er demnach welche Farbe seiner hat


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Dezember 2009)

o3 weiss es, da o4 gewusst hätte welche farbe er hat wenn beide vor ihm die selbe farbe hätte.  Da er aber nicht reagiert weiss o3 dass er ne andere Farbe als o2 hat =)
Hoffe man versteht meine Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Mir wars jetzt zu doof und habe die Lösung Gegoogelt.
Irgendwie ist es ja schon logisch.

Und ich werde die lösung hier nicht posten. Mal sehen ob jemand auch ohne Google auf die lösung kommt.

Edit: Oh wurde schon aufgelöst.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

na da haben wir 2 mal die Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich war schneller!

Auf dem Tisch liegen vier Karten mit einem Buchstaben auf der einen und einer Zahl auf der anderen Seite. Zwei davon zeigen die Buchstaben E und T, die anderen zwei die Zahlen 4 und 7. Es gilt die Regel: Wenn auf der einen Seite einer Karte ein Vokal steht, steht auf der anderen eine gerade Zahl. Welche Karten muss man umdrehen, um zu überprüfen, ob die Regel eingehalten wird?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Alle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

nope,  2 reichen


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass E und 4 falsch ist, das wäre zu offensichtlich. Also schätz ich mal, dass man entweder E und 7, oder 4 und T umdrehen muss, bin ich soweit mal richtig?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

eines davon ist richtig, aber welches und wenn, bitte mit vollständiger erklärung, ja?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

jo schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollte nur wissen obs nicht wirklich doch so einfach ist, und mit E und 4 getan ist, also muss ich wohl weiter überlegen


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Es ist E und 7

E ist logisch. Steht auf der andere Seite eine ungerade Zahl ist die regel wiederlegt.
Die 4 Umzudrehen macht keinen Sinn. Die Regel besagt ja nur, dass auf der Karte mit einem Vokal eine gerade Zahl stehen muss. Nicht andersherum.
Hinter T kann sich sowol eine Gerade als auch eine Ungerade zahl verbergen. Schlauer wird man daraus nicht.
Wir die 7 gewendet, und steht ein Vokal darauf ist die regel wiederlegt.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Bingo.


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Vier Personen wollen nachts über eine Brücke. Sie haben eine Taschenlampe. Maximal zwei Personen dürfen die Brücke gleichzeitig überqueren. Bei jeder Überquerung (egal ob alleine oder zu zweit) muss die Taschenlampe dabei sein. Die Taschenlampe muss hin und her getragen werden, sie darf nicht geworfen werden. Jede Person braucht zur Überquerung verschieden lang:

Person 1 1min
Person 2 2min
Person 3 5min
Person 4 10 min

Wenn zwei zusammen laufen, wird die Zeit des Langsameren genommen, z. B. wenn die Personen 3+4 laufen, benötigen sie 10 min, die Personen 1+2 benötigen 2 min usw... Insgesamt haben sie aber nur 17 min Zeit, um die Brücke zu überqueren.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Nr 1 und 2 laufen zuerst -> 2 minuten
dann läuft nr 1 zurück -> 3 minuten
dann laufen nummer 4 und 5 ->13 minuten
dann läuft nummer 2 zurück -> 15 minuten
dann laufen 1 und 2 noch mal hinüber -> 17 minuten.

War doch so, oder?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

RIchtig


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

kA ob das schon mal war, aber hier al etwas leichtere kost:

Was bin ich:
Mächtiger als Gott
Böser als der Teufel
Die reichen brauchen es
Die Armen haben es
Wenn du es isst stirbst du



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

nichts

eine frau drückt auf ein knöpfchen und ein mann stirbt qualvoll
kleiner tipp: die location is wichtig^^


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

hm, elektrischer suhl? :S


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Lol im anderen Forum war genau das auch die erste Antwort. Und meiner Antwort war: Nopedinope


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Dann vll ein Krankenhaus? Beatmungsmaschine oä?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

nope


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

uboot? schleuse zu -> ersaufen lassen?


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: versuchen wir es mal auf einem anderen weg: sie sitz vor einem computerspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Nein.

Die im anderen Forum haben 1 1/2 Wochen gebraucht, um es zu lösen. Habe ich das schon erwähnt?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Dann geht es vll schneller wenn ich das andere Forum suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Mein Arbeitskollege sagt mir gerade: "Ich geb dir nen Tip: Regenschirm"
wtf?


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Sag dem Typ, er soll die Klappe halten!

HEY! NICHT VORSAGEN, JA??? DAS IST UNFAIR! LASS PICOLLO RUHIG SCHMOREN!!!


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Er wollte mir eh ned mehr sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok, also regenschirm.
er war mit C4 versehen, als er dne schirm nimm -> BÄM

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Möp


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

sie hat ein säurebad über ihm ergossen (mithilfe des knopfes) und als der regenschirm weggeätzt war... naja... denk dir den rest

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

möp


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Die frau ist tweety, der ann ist sylvester.
Tweety drück auf nen knopf und von oben fällt ein riesiger amboss auf sylvester -> grausamer tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

möp


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Der mann befindet sich in einem fleischwolf alá sweeney todd (nur etwas moderner). Sie drückt den "power on" knopf

Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: verdammt ich hab auf den regenschirm vergessen :S


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

möp


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

HA: er ist beim US militär, läuft gerade mit einem regenschirm in der hand (aufgespannt, es regnet) an einer raketenabschussstelle vorbei. sie drückt unabsichtlich auf das knöpfcehn für den raketenabschuss, und die rakete bleibt im regenschirm hängen. er wird mitgeschleift und erfirert auf dem weg nach Afghanistan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

möp. Du hast die Frau vergessen.


Wilste nen Tipp?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

nein, sie drückt ja auf das knöpfchen für dne raketenabschuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo gib mal nen tip

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Viele Menschen schauen ihm beim sterben zu.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

o0
Theater?
Kino?
Rummeplatz?
Zirkus?
Konzert?
Laufsteg?
Einfach ein öffentlicher Platz?

Ich versuchs mal so:
Im Theater soll der Mann einen anderen mit dem Schirm verprügeln. Seine Frau, die weiß dass er Untreu war, drückt auf einen Knopf, der eine art Sprungfeder abfeuert, die wiederum den Boden auf dem er steht nach oben katapultiert, sodass er einige meter weit fliegt, und er wird von seinem Schirm aufgespießt


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Der richtige Ort ist dabei. aber deine idee...möp


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

ich schließe mal konzert laufsteg theater und kino aus. bei den ersten beiden hat man keinen schirm dabei, im kino hat man ihn normal ncht in der hand, und theater (wenn nicht so wie von mir beschrieben) hab ich auch keine idee

Bleiben noch:
Rummeplatz
Zirkus
Öffentliche Ort

Ist der Ort immer noch dabei?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

jup


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ok,
Rummelplatz: er fährt mit einer achterbahn, eine frau kontrolliert die bremsen *knöpfchen drück* -> schirm von der alten oma hinten fliegt nach vorne -> mann tot


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Hat es etwas mit einem Blitz zu tun?


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

nope
nope



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Spielt sich das ganze in einem Krankenhaus ab? Krankenhaus = Öffentlicher ort?


Also ich halte mal Fest.

Die Location hat etwas damit zu tun.
Viele Menschen schauen ihm beim sterben zu. 
Und es hat irgendetwas mit einem Schrim zu tun.

WTF!


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

du kannst mcih hauen

nope


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Wahrscheindlich lässt sich ein Mann mit einem Schirm im Ar*** ins Krankehaus einliefern, die frau spannt ihn unabsichtlich auf -> bäm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Natar (4. Dezember 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Wahrscheindlich lässt sich ein Mann mit einem Schirm im Ar*** ins Krankehaus einliefern, die frau spannt ihn unabsichtlich auf -> bäm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du auf richtigem weg sein, padawan


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Jup, auf dem Richtigem Weg. Danke Natar, dass du die Gosch hälst.


----------



## Natar (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Jup, auf dem Richtigem Weg. Danke Natar, dass du die Gosch hälst.



nichts zu danken
hatte ich nicht vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Lass mcih raten: er steht kurz davor, es zu lösen, und du wirst es rausposaunen?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Hm, steckt sich der mann also einen Regenschirm in eine Körperöffnung, und läst ihn (beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt lass ich mal m raum stehen) aufspannen, während der schirm noch im inneren ist. 
Seh ich das soweit richtig?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Dezember 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Hm, steckt sich der mann also einen Regenschirm in eine Körperöffnung, und läst ihn (beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt lass ich mal m raum stehen) aufspannen, während der schirm noch im inneren ist.
> Seh ich das soweit richtig?


ist richtig ;D


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

jup

Hey brille


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Das Rätsel ist doof. Man kann es nicht mit logik lösen sondern es ist einfach nur stupides Raten was die Lösung sein könnte.

Elektrischer Stuhl hätte eigentlich gestimmt.

Der Mann stirbt durch Knopfdruck und viele Leute schauen ihm dabei zu. Seit je her gab es bei Hinrichtungen Publikum.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Logisch gibt es nur 2 Öffnungen eines Mannes, in denen man einen Schirm stecken kann:
Hinterteil und Mund
Da das mit der Hinterteil offenbar nicht gestimmt hat (Oder war es das Krankenhaus?) Muss der Mann einen Schirm in den Mund stecken.
Ist es einer von den kleinen coktailschirmchen? und warum auch immer sticht er sich das teil durch den hals?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Die Frau gehört zum Zirkus, ihr mann ist Schwertschlucker. Sie  schiebt ihm bei einer Vorstellung den regenschirm in den Hals und kommt dabei aus versehen an den Knopft. So muss der Schwertschlucker qualvoll ersticken.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Soll ich nochmal? Ich hab noch andere. Oder wils t du picollo?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

nö, mach du eines, aber bitte nicht so eines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

da kommt man ja nie im Leben drauf. So ich bin raus. Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

ebenso.
tschüssi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

eine frau bestellt in einem spezialitätenrestaurant leguansteak. nach dem ersten bissen bringt sie sich um...


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2009)

Insel gefangen gewesen, einer der freunde ist gestorben, beim beerdigen fanden die anderen einen "leguan". jetzt weiß sie wie die viecher wirklich schmecken und merkt, sie hat den menschen gegessen -> selbstmord


Mfg Gabriel

Noch eines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

In einem Kloster leben viele Mönche. Es gibt dort keine spiegelnden Flächen, sie können sich also nicht selbst sehen. Die Kommunikation unter den Mönchen ist verboten. Sie sehen sich jeden Tag nur ein Mal zum Mittagessen. Ansonsten ist jeder allein in seiner Zelle. Eines Tages wird das Kloster von einem Arzt besucht, der den Mönchen beim Mittagessen mitteilt, dass einige von ihnen an einer Krankheit leiden, die man nur an einem roten Punkt auf der Stirn erkennt. Er erklärt, dass diese Krankheit zwar nicht ansteckend sei, aber dass sie einige Stunden, nachdem die Betroffenen von ihrer Infektion wissen, zum Tode führt. Danach verlässt er die Mönche, ohne zu sagen wer von ihnen infiziert ist. In den nächsten Tagen passiert nichts, aber eine Woche später fehlen alle infizierten Mönche beim Mittagessen, weil sie einige Stunden nach dem letzten Mittagessen gestorben sind. Wieviele Mönche waren infiziert?


----------



## Alion (4. Dezember 2009)

Die die den Abwasch gemacht haben. Sieh haben ihr Spiegelbild im Wasser gesehen.

So jetzt aber schönes Wochenende. xD


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

möp


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

7

Also nehmen wir an es wäre 1 Mönch erkrankt. Somit hätte er keinen andere mit Punkt geshen und wäre schon am ersten Tag gestorben.
Wären es aber 2 Mönche gewesen hätte sie am ersten Tag gedacht der andere ist es, da er aber am zweiten Tag noch lebte mussten sie selber auch einen haben und so sind 2 Mönche am zweiten Tag gestorben.
Bei drei Mönchen hätten sie nach 3 tagen erkenn, dass sie selbst auch einen Punkt haben und somit wären 3 Mönche gestorben.
Da es aber 1 Woche also 7 Tage gedauert hat, sind es 7 Mönche die erst am siebten Tag erkann haben das sie selbst auch einen Punkt haben und gestorben sind.


----------



## Soladra (4. Dezember 2009)

Richtig


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

Nach einem Becher im "Löwen" macht sich Herr Bieri (mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit) auf den Weg zum "Bären". Zur gleichen Zeit bricht Herr Weinhold vom "Bären" in Richtung "Löwen" auf. Bis zum Treffpunkt legt Herr Bieri 200 Meter mehr als Herr Weinhold zurück.
Nach einem Gespräch gehen sie weiter, wegen Nachsinnen über das zufällige Treffen aber jeweils nur noch mit halber Geschwindigkeit. Herr Bieri benötigt noch 8 Minuten bis zum "Bären", Herr Weinhold noch 18 Minuten bis zum "Löwen".

Berechnen Sie die Entfernung vom "Löwen" zum "Bären".


----------



## jainza (4. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Richtig



sicher?
angenommen es sind 3 Kranke Mönche da. Dann sieht unserer kranker Mönch Nummer 1 2 andere. Wenn am nächsten Tag beide wieder da sind weiß er, dass sich keiner der beiden sicher sein konnte, dass er krank ist woraus er schließen kann, dass es einen dritten geben muss. Er guckt sich um und sieht keinen weiteren, woraus er weiß "scheiße, ich muss es sein". Bei nummer 2 und 3 ist es dann genau so und am zweiten Tag sind alle 3 Tod.
wenn 70 krank sind ist es doch vom Prinzip genauso. kranker mönch Nummer 1 sieht 69 andere Kranke, keiner davon ist am folgenden Tag tot, also kann er wieder schließen, dass er auch krank sein muss. Folglich sind wieder alle nach 2 Tagen tot.

oder mach ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja machst du. Du darfst nur aus der Ich-Perspektive und nicht Global denken.


----------



## Qonix (5. Dezember 2009)

Ihr seit wohl keine Mathe-Fans.

Also es sind 1000 Meter.

FFA


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)

Ein Einbrecher war in einem Gebäude. Obwohl dieses gut bewacht war, gelang es ihm hinein zu kommen ohne Alarm auszulösen. Er hielt sich lange in dem Gebäude auf und ging dann wieder. Auch dabei wurde kein Alarm ausgelöst. Wäre er aber nicht so lange geblieben, so wäre er beim Verlassen des Gebäudes gescheitert.

Wo war dieser Einbrecher?


----------



## Soladra (5. Dezember 2009)

im Knast


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. Dezember 2009)




----------

